# New Jersey DVC Members Group



## mrsap

Hey Jersey people!! I thought I’d spin off some of the former posts and create our own little ‘Jersey DVC board’, since it seems like there are A LOT of us!! It might be fun to have our own little space to chat about upcoming trips, DVC, and everything NJ 

I created a NJ DVC Owners list!  I’ll list your screen names under your home Home Resort/s! Just include them in the comments below!!

We are from North Jersey and own at CCV, VGF and just closed Yesterday at SSR!! Our next trip Home we’ll be staying at VGF!

Looking forward to chatting with everyone!!!!

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## mrsap

*NJ DVC OWNERS*
​





*ANIMAL KINGDOM VILLAS*
Pooh12863
bobbiwoz
NJ Disney Family
EAHajd
d’s do disney
Kelly T.
NJMomto2
rongarbutt
jetku
ppoe65
TeresaNJ
Tinkerbelle83
ruggeri






*AULANI RESORT*
redc


*BAY LAKE TOWER*
bobbiwoz
oufpat
Anteup0824
sue beelin
Jwdisney914
kidsisney
Jeterdog2004
goofy370
4Ds4Diz
bbnn1182
JiminyCricketNJ






*BEACH CLUB VILLAS*
Undavolt
bobbiwoz
DVC Jackie
SheriB
BuzzyBelle
wdwlver
goofy370
suemom2kay
alliecap
JARNJ3
ThisIsTheWay



*BOARDWALK VILLAS RESORT*
redc
Ms.Minnie
Ginger R.
bobbiwoz
PatMcDuck
carone0318
sue beelin
Pooh12863
kristenabelle
bnlbebes



*BOULDER RIDGE VILLAS*
bobbiwoz
kbeam
Ohana2011
DRUMZ2B
lexybear
PatMcDuck



*COPPER CREEK VILLAS & CABINS*
mrsap
Pooh12863
Undavolt
Patclairesmom
NJMermaid
ciaoaloha31
Ohana2011
kiddisney
VDH730
Harley-mouse
Lorrie7429
m-spilotistc12
mvenez



*GRAND CALIFORNIAN HOTEL & SPA*

dcpluto



*HILTON HEAD ISLAND RESORT*
bobbiwoz
carone0318
bnlbebes



*OLD KEY WEST RESORT*
Patclairesmom
sticker231
SecondEventuality
mom3mk
Maleficient_Hades
Snowy82


----------



## mrsap

*NJ DVC OWNERS - (CONTINUED)*​




*POLYNESIAN VILLAS & BUNGALOS*
TongaToast21
BuzzyBelle
DenISe13
Jwdisney914
kiddisney
espov
Snareah
njcoach24
Troop o’ Goofs
lexybear



*RIVIERA RESORT*
Rivshore
Sagosto
Mickey10171



*SARATOGA SPRINGS RESORT*
mrsap
renzmari
Ginger R.
JERSEY8CAR
bobbiwoz
Jedi Dad
NJMermaid
BuzzyBelle
NJOGRE
DizDaD7
artesian
dcpluto
rongarbutt
BlakeNJ
ThomFoolery
kddlm
mrte62
JARNJ3




*THE VILLAS AT GRAND FLORIDIAN*
mrsap
bobbiwoz
MM0422
ppoe65
Troop o’ Goofs
ThisIsTheWay
szabl 



*VERO BEACH RESORT*





**A huge Thank you to @Duffy Lover for not only making these beautiful banners, but also allowing me permission to use them for our board. ❤


----------



## Pooh12863

Copper Creek
Animal Kingdom Kidani

I’ll be back in the world in 16 days.


----------



## renzmari

Saratoga Springs
Staying at Poly in 32 days!
Cape May if I can’t be in Disney or HHI!


----------



## mrsap

Thank you for visiting!! I’ll be sure to add you to your Home Resorts!!!!


----------



## Undavolt

Copper Creek
Beach Club

We are from Morris County.  Coming home in 19 days.


----------



## redc

Brand new BWV owner. Day One!
Booked Aulani already in February.
Just moved from Morris county, now retired and moved Down the Shore.


----------



## mrsap

Hi Undavolt and redc! Thanks for visiting!! I’ll add you to your home resorts!!!

Congrats  @redc!!!!!! So exciting!!! Welcome Home!!!!!

So jealous of @Pooh12863 and @Undavolt going back so soon! Where are you guys staying?!


----------



## mlrl2288

Saratoga springs

Will be at BLT next week

Middletown NJ


----------



## Ginger R

Hi! We own at BWV and SSR.  We're from South Jersey.


----------



## Ginger R

delete


----------



## Ms.Minnie

redc said:


> Brand new BWV owner. Day One!
> Booked Aulani already in February.



Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hi, home resort is BWV, all points at same location.

Going back in 117 days staying at BW for 2 weeks then onto VB for another week, very jealous of everyone going before me!   

We're from Burlington County.


----------



## mrsap

Hello everyone!! 

So happy you all stopped in!!! I’ll list you all under your respective Home Resorts!
I added a little Poll this morning, so feel free to check it out 

@mlrl2288 - I hope you have a great trip!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hi Undavolt and redc! Thanks for visiting!! I’ll add you to your home resorts!!!
> 
> Congrats  @redc!!!!!! So exciting!!! Welcome Home!!!!!
> 
> So jealous of @Pooh12863 and @Undavolt going back so soon! Where are you guys staying?!



Staying at All Star Music. There was zero DVC availability for Columbus Day Weekend at 6 weeks out, go figure.


----------



## Undavolt

mrsap said:


> Hi Undavolt and redc! Thanks for visiting!! I’ll add you to your home resorts!!!
> 
> Congrats  @redc!!!!!! So exciting!!! Welcome Home!!!!!
> 
> So jealous of @Pooh12863 and @Undavolt going back so soon! Where are you guys staying?!


We will be staying AKV Kidani.  First time at this resort.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Staying at All Star Music. There was zero DVC availability for Columbus Day Weekend at 6 weeks out, go figure.



I’d never imagine that?!  Did you put in a waitlist by chance?




Undavolt said:


> We will be staying AKV Kidani.  First time at this resort.



That’s great! You’ll have to let us know how you like it! I still have not stayed at AKL!!


----------



## mrsap

renzmari said:


> Saratoga Springs
> Staying at Poly in 32 days!
> Cape May if I can’t be in Disney or HHI!



I hope you have a great time at Poly!!! We loved it there and plan on using our new "SAP's" to stay there once in awhile


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Hi, home resort is BWV, all points at same location.
> 
> Going back in 117 days staying at BW for 2 weeks then onto VB for another week, very jealous of everyone going before me!
> 
> We're from Burlington County.



Hi Ms.Minnie! We stayed at BWV this past June and we really liked everything about it!!! Couldn't stay away from Ample Hills!!!  Their ice cream was delicious!!! We plan on staying there again next summer for part of our trip!!


----------



## Pooh12863

Undavolt said:


> We will be staying AKV Kidani.  First time at this resort.


AKV is a beautiful resort and the onsite food choices are outstanding.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

BW is my DH favorite resort, he really doesn't want to stay anywhere else.     There is so much to love about the BW, the location is pretty great nestled between two parks and all the other resorts in the area with so many dining options.  The views can't be bet if you have BW view, the views from the standard view rooms aren't bad either and now we will have the added view of the gondolas floating by.  I'm very much looking forward to both views on our next trip to BW.  We also love the Bellevue Lounge, nice place to visit for a relaxing moment and an adult beverage.  Enjoy your next trip.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I’d never imagine that?!  Did you put in a waitlist by chance?



I'm not a waitlist kind of guy. This trip came about because I was watching the Dis Unplugged and their MNSSHP review for this year. My wife started pouting because we hadn't planned on doing the party until next year. I jokingly said "I'll buy tickets and we can go this year." She didn't say no, and the rest is history.  I wasn't buying tickets for the party and airline until I had a room reservation nailed down.

I'll be back in Copper Creek in 89 days.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> AKV is a beautiful resort and the onsite food choices are outstanding.



I’m a terribly picky eater. I probably  wouldn’t eat anything at AKL


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I'm not a waitlist kind of guy. This trip came about because I was watching the Dis Unplugged and their MNSSHP review for this year. My wife started pouting because we hadn't planned on doing the party until next year. I jokingly said "I'll buy tickets and we can go this year." She didn't say no, and the rest is history.  I wasn't buying tickets for the party and airline until I had a room reservation nailed down.
> 
> I'll be back in Copper Creek in 89 days.



So sweet!! I hope you guys have a great time! The party looks amazing!!! We actually just watched a video of the Halloween party and my kids really want to try it one year! Just not sure if I’m willing to give up Christmas time at the World for Halloween


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> BW is my DH favorite resort, he really doesn't want to stay anywhere else.     There is so much to love about the BW, the location is pretty great nestled between two parks and all the other resorts in the area with so many dining options.  The views can't be bet if you have BW view, the views from the standard view rooms aren't bad either and now we will have the added view of the gondolas floating by.  I'm very much looking forward to both views on our next trip to BW.  We also love the Bellevue Lounge, nice place to visit for a relaxing moment and an adult beverage.  Enjoy your next trip.



I hear ya!!! It’s great having a favorite you really can call home. My DH is like that with VGF! He doesn’t want to stay anywhere else and can stay there every trip! I, personally, love split stays and love switching resorts mid-trip; and especially that feeling I get with the change of atmosphere!!


----------



## renzmari

mrsap said:


> I hope you have a great time at Poly!!! We loved it there and plan on using our new "SAP's" to stay there once in awhile


Thank you so much! We are really excited for it. Looking forward to spending some time at the resort on this trip like we did our last.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> So sweet!! I hope you guys have a great time! The party looks amazing!!! We actually just watched a video of the Halloween party and my kids really want to try it one year! Just not sure if I’m willing to give up Christmas time at the World for Halloween



I prefer Christmas myself, my wife goes all out for Halloween. To be honest I'm more jacked about Food and Wine than I am MNSSHP, we've never been during F&W.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I’m a terribly picky eater. I probably  wouldn’t eat anything at AKL


There are items for the less adventurous eaters  .


----------



## Undavolt

Pooh12863 said:


> There are items for the less adventurous eaters  .


We have ADR’s for breakfast at Boma and dinner at Sanaa.  Also plan on doing a breakfast at The Mara.


----------



## Undavolt

Pooh12863 said:


> I'm not a waitlist kind of guy. This trip came about because I was watching the Dis Unplugged and their MNSSHP review for this year. My wife started pouting because we hadn't planned on doing the party until next year. I jokingly said "I'll buy tickets and we can go this year." She didn't say no, and the rest is history.  I wasn't buying tickets for the party and airline until I had a room reservation nailed down.
> 
> I'll be back in Copper Creek in 89 days.


We are coming back again the last week of February.  Staying at the new Riviera Resort.  Snagged a tower studio.  To far out to start a countdown.  And we are in the planning stage for our family trip next September at CC.


----------



## JERSEY8CAR

Monmouth County and we own at Saratoga Springs.


----------



## mrsap

JERSEY8CAR said:


> Monmouth County and we own at Saratoga Springs.



 I’ll get you up under your Home Resort!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

Undavolt said:


> We are coming back again the last week of February.  Staying at the new Riviera Resort.  Snagged a tower studio.  To far out to start a countdown.  And we are in the planning stage for our family trip next September at CC.


It's never too far out for a countdown...
All Star Music-16 days
Copper Creek-89 days
Animal Kingdom Jambo-202 days
Copper Creek-271 days


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> It's never too far out for a countdown...
> All Star Music-16 days
> Copper Creek-89 days
> Animal Kingdom Jambo-202 days
> Copper Creek-271 days



COMPLETELY agree!!!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> COMPLETELY agree!!!!!



Just noticed your signature, finally closed on SSR? Congratulation.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Just noticed your signature, finally closed on SSR? Congratulation.



We did!! Thank you!!!  We closed Monday! It’s funny because the deed was recorded on Friday, so I assumed we closed on Friday. But when I heard back from the closing agent on Monday morning, they said we would not be closing until Monday afternoon. Whatever. Just happy to finally be done! Just need the points in my account now so I can book a trip!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!  We live in Cape May!  That’s certainly both the shore and south Jersey!  Right now we are in NYC and our hotel is the Disney Magic!!! Our WBTA Cruise had to avoid Hurricane Humberto so we arrived at NYC a day early, but we had to skip the Canadian ports.
We’be been Members since 2003.

We own at:
Boardwalk
Beach Club
BLT
Animal Kingdom
SSR
Villas of Wilderness Lodge
Grand Floridian
Vero Beach
Hilton Head
Thanks for starting this friendly thread!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi!  We live in Cape May!  That’s certainly both the shore and south Jersey!  Right now we are in NYC and our hotel is the Disney Magic!!! Our WBTA Cruise had to avoid Hurricane Humberto so we arrived at NYC a day early, but we had to skip the Canadian ports.
> We’be been Members since 2003.
> 
> We own at:
> Boardwalk
> Beach Club
> BLT
> Animal Kingdom
> SSR
> Villas of Wilderness Lodge
> Grand Floridian
> Vero Beach
> Hilton Head
> Thanks for starting this friendly thread!



 Nice to see you here! Happy to post all your Home Resorts! Just a few more and you’ll have them all! Hope you have a great time in NYC!!

PS - I changed the poll to allow you to pick 2 locations! Go for it!


----------



## mrsap

Home Resorts are all updated! Thank you all for stopping in!


----------



## Undavolt

Pooh12863 said:


> It's never too far out for a countdown...
> All Star Music-16 days
> Copper Creek-89 days
> Animal Kingdom Jambo-202 days
> Copper Creek-271 days


Okay you are correct but I was just too lazy to get out the calendar and count.  I do have a question because I fit into that group that Craig talked about a couple of weeks on their Disney World Discussion podcast “old men from NJ with flip phones who hate technology”.  Is there a thread or something that tells you where to find the resort banners and how to add them or even the banners that show how long until your next visit?  I am new at this posting stuff.


----------



## Pooh12863

Undavolt said:


> Okay you are correct but I was just too lazy to get out the calendar and count.  I do have a question because I fit into that group that Craig talked about a couple of weeks on their Disney World Discussion podcast “old men from NJ with flip phones who hate technology”.  Is there a thread or something that tells you where to find the resort banners and how to add them or even the banners that show how long until your next visit?  I am new at this posting stuff.



https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...nature-self-created-for-all-to-enjoy.3770739/
This will get you the resort banners and how to resize them. I'm still working on the countdown calendars myself, haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## Undavolt

Pooh12863 said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...nature-self-created-for-all-to-enjoy.3770739/
> This will get you the resort banners and how to resize them. I'm still working on the countdown calendars myself, haven't figured that out yet.


Thanx I will give it a try.


----------



## mrsap

Undavolt said:


> Thanx I will give it a try.



These are the countdown banners I typically use....

http://distickers.com/ticker/stepone/vacation.html


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> These are the countdown banners I typically use....
> 
> http://distickers.com/ticker/stepone/vacation.html



Thanks, now I'm all decked out.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Thanks, now I'm all decked out.



You did a great job!! Looks great!  Sorry, I didn’t realize you were looking for them too, I would have added you in the quote. Must have not read your entire post.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> You did a great job!! Looks great!  Sorry, I didn’t realize you were looking for them too, I would have added you in the quote. Must have not read your entire post.



That's OK, I got an email.


----------



## oufpat

We're from Essex County NJ, and now that we are both retired spend our summers at the Jersey Shore. 
We are starting to think about becoming snowbirds to be closer to The Magic.
Happy owners at BLT and next visit is this December!!


----------



## Undavolt

mrsap said:


> These are the countdown banners I typically use....
> 
> http://distickers.com/ticker/stepone/vacation.html


My thanks as well.  Still have a couple of things to add.


----------



## mrsap

oufpat said:


> We're from Essex County NJ, and now that we are both retired spend our summers at the Jersey Shore.
> We are starting to think about becoming snowbirds to be closer to The Magic.
> Happy owners at BLT and next visit is this December!!



 Happy you found us!! I’ll get you up under your Home Resort!!! I can’t tell you how little I go to the Shore... I have gone maybe 3 times since my kids were born. Just not as fun as back in the days of cruising around with your music blasting     I hear you about becoming snow birds! I think it’s a great idea!!! Good luck if you decide to go through with it! I’ll see you down there in a few years!!!


----------



## Undavolt

oufpat said:


> We're from Essex County NJ, and now that we are both retired spend our summers at the Jersey Shore.
> We are starting to think about becoming snowbirds to be closer to The Magic.
> Happy owners at BLT and next visit is this December!!


It’s great being retired.  Free to book stays at WDW anytime of the year, especially Adventure Season.  We also love the Jersey Shore although we do not get down there as much as we used to with the kids.  No chance we would become snowbirds, five years in Miami was enough.  Besides I would never get the DW away from the grandkids.


----------



## mrsap

Undavolt said:


> My thanks as well.  Still have a couple of things to add.



Looks great so far!!!


----------



## mrsap

So, has anyone ever met anyone in their hometown that owns DVC?! I am definitely that person that has ‘Disneydar’ (Disney Radar!) I swear to you I can hear anybody talking about Disney from miles away! Last year I happened to overhear a mom on my son’s team talking about Disney... her and I got to talking and it turned out she owned at Polynesian! We ended up being in Disney last year at the same time and met up at Magic Kingdom! 
This year, same situation, sitting on the bleachers at my son’s game, and the mom sitting on the bleacher in front of me, starts talking to another parent about a Disney cruise. Of course I have to chime in and ask questions, and it turns out they had just purchased at Saratoga Springs! While I am speaking to her, a woman (who’s grandson is on the other team), comes up to me while I am talking to the other DVC owner... She said she noticed My DVC Dooney bag and told me she owns DVC as well! What a small world!!!!


----------



## Ginger R

mrsap said:


> So, has anyone ever met anyone in their hometown that owns DVC?! I am definitely that person that has ‘Disneydar’ (Disney Radar!) I swear to you I can hear anybody talking about Disney from miles away! Last year I happened to overhear a mom on my son’s team talking about Disney... her and I got to talking and it turned out she owned at Polynesian! We ended up being in Disney last year at the same time and met up at Magic Kingdom!
> This year, same situation, sitting on the bleachers at my son’s game, and the mom sitting on the bleacher in front of me, starts talking to another parent about a Disney cruise. Of course I have to chime in and ask questions, and it turns out they had just purchased at Saratoga Springs! While I am speaking to her, a woman (who’s grandson is on the other team), comes up to me while I am talking to the other DVC owner... She said she noticed My DVC Dooney bag and told me she owns DVC as well! What a small world!!!!


Yes! We actually know a lot of people who own DVC in our area. But in our town specifically yes, our daughter's school has a lot of DVC members and even a few teachers as well!


----------



## mrsap

Ginger R said:


> Yes! We actually know a lot of people who own DVC in our area. But in our town specifically yes, our daughter's school has a lot of DVC members and even a few teachers as well!



Wow! That’s awesome! I felt lucky to meet the couple of people that I did!!!


----------



## Ginger R

mrsap said:


> Wow! That’s awesome! I felt lucky to meet the couple of people that I did!!!


I know! We were at a school function last year and we were talking to another parent about Disney and DVC who are also members and my daughter's one teacher (she's in middle school) heard us talking and said she is also an owner.  Its so funny! And my husband works at a college about 15 mins from our house and he knows numerous people who own DVC as well.  Needless to say, he does a lot of Disney talking at work! lol


----------



## nj disney family

We're from Gloucester County and we Animal Kingdom Lodge is our home resort. Our next DVC stay will be next August before our 1st Disney cruise, the kids are so excited. We know quite a few fellow owners from all of our circles(family, neighbors, coworkers, and kid's activities.).


----------



## Ginger R

nj disney family said:


> We're from Gloucester County and we Animal Kingdom Lodge is our home resort. Our next DVC stay will be next August before our 1st Disney cruise, the kids are so excited. We know quite a few fellow owners from all of our circles(family, neighbors, coworkers, and kid's activities.).


Hi! We're in Gloucester County too!


----------



## Pooh12863

nj disney family said:


> We're from Gloucester County and we Animal Kingdom Lodge is our home resort. Our next DVC stay will be next August before our 1st Disney cruise, the kids are so excited. We know quite a few fellow owners from all of our circles(family, neighbors, coworkers, and kid's activities.).





Ginger R said:


> Hi! We're in Gloucester County too!



My peeps!  

Gloucester County too.


----------



## Ginger R

Pooh12863 said:


> My peeps!
> 
> Gloucester County too.


Hi, small world!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> So, has anyone ever met anyone in their hometown that owns DVC?! I am definitely that person that has ‘Disneydar’ (Disney Radar!) I swear to you I can hear anybody talking about Disney from miles away! Last year I happened to overhear a mom on my son’s team talking about Disney... her and I got to talking and it turned out she owned at Polynesian! We ended up being in Disney last year at the same time and met up at Magic Kingdom!
> This year, same situation, sitting on the bleachers at my son’s game, and the mom sitting on the bleacher in front of me, starts talking to another parent about a Disney cruise. Of course I have to chime in and ask questions, and it turns out they had just purchased at Saratoga Springs! While I am speaking to her, a woman (who’s grandson is on the other team), comes up to me while I am talking to the other DVC owner... She said she noticed My DVC Dooney bag and told me she owns DVC as well! What a small world!!!!



June 2018 on the drive down to Disney my wife see's a post on FB that my son's good friend is with his family at AKV Kidani. We were on our way down for a cash reservation at AKV Jambo, this was before I even knew DVC was a thing, come to find out they own at Kidani. When we got home I had decided I was going to buy a contract at Copper Creek. My wife posted pictures on FB from our trip and one of our friends, commented on her post, and said he owned at Copper Creek. Small world.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ginger R said:


> Hi, small world!


----------



## nj disney family

Ginger R said:


> Hi! We're in Gloucester County too!





Pooh12863 said:


> My peeps!
> 
> Gloucester County too.



Hey neighbors


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> June 2018 on the drive down to Disney my wife see's a post on FB that my son's good friend is with his family at AKV Kidani. We were on our way down for a cash reservation at AKV Jambo, this was before I even knew DVC was a thing, come to find out they own at Kidani. When we got home I had decided I was going to buy a contract at Copper Creek. My wife posted pictures on FB from our trip and one of our friends, commented on her post, and said he owned at Copper Creek. Small world.



Such a small world!!!!! Very cool!


----------



## mrsap

nj disney family said:


> We're from Gloucester County and we Animal Kingdom Lodge is our home resort. Our next DVC stay will be next August before our 1st Disney cruise, the kids are so excited. We know quite a few fellow owners from all of our circles(family, neighbors, coworkers, and kid's activities.).



 Happy you found us! A Disney Cruise sounds fun!!!! I hope you guys have a great time!!! That’s great you know so many DVC members!!! I’m sure there are more people around this town, I’ll just have to go find them  I’ll get you up under your Home Resort!!!


----------



## DVC Jackie

Freehold, NJ here! Home is BCV since 2003. Luckily, our youngest son is attending Rollins College in Winter Park, FL- we get to go home often...


----------



## mrsap

DVC Jackie said:


> Freehold, NJ here! Home is BCV since 2003. Luckily, our youngest son is attending Rollins College in Winter Park, FL- we get to go home often...



 Thanks for stopping in!!! So lucky!!!! I’m trying to convince my elementary school kids to look at Florida colleges!!!  I hope they do!  Wow, 2003! So amazing!!! I wish we knew about it back then!! I’ll get you up under your Home Resort!!


----------



## Jedi Dad

Hello to all my Jersey peeps! Somerset County here  (Home is SSR)


----------



## mrsap

Jedi Dad said:


> Hello to all my Jersey peeps! Somerset County here  (Home is SSR)



Happy you found us! I’ll be sure to get you listed under your home resort!!! May the Force be with you!!


----------



## EAHajd

Hey everyone!

We own at AKL and LOVE our home!

We purchased resale in 2019 (Closed in early February of this year) and we have our first trip booked in June.

So excited to see so many NJ members!


----------



## mrsap

EAHajd said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> We own at AKL and LOVE our home!
> 
> We purchased resale in 2019 (Closed in early February of this year) and we have our first trip booked in June.
> 
> So excited to see so many NJ members!



 Isn’t it so cool?! I couldn’t believe the amount of New Jersey people responding on one of the other posts I was reading and figured we had to start our own group! Congrats on your recent purchase! I think that first trip as new owners is the best! I will get you up under your home resort! Thanks for visiting!


----------



## mousestruck

Hello NJ peeps!  My family lives in Somerset County. We bought into DVC in 2006, when our beloved AKV came on board.  We absolutely LOVE AKV, so naturally it became our home resort.  We pulled the trigger on the last day of our vacation, after passing a DVC kiosk.  We took the tour and, as they say, the rest is history! Best decision we ever made!!!  (And also our most expensive souvenir!) 

We typically visit once each year, sometimes twice.  While AKV is our fav, we've also come to love the Poly.  In fact, Poly is usually our resort of choice in the summer.  Our next trip is Jan. 2, 2020. It is our first visit that time of year and we'll be staying at Jambo House.  Hoping we get to catch a glimpse of the holiday decorations before they disappear.  Have always wanted to see the Christmas tree at Jambo!


----------



## mousestruck

DVC Jackie said:


> Freehold, NJ here! Home is BCV since 2003. Luckily, our youngest son is attending Rollins College in Winter Park, FL- we get to go home often...



Freehold is my hometown!  Many happy memories there!


----------



## mousestruck

mrsap said:


> Thanks for stopping in!!! So lucky!!!! I’m trying to convince my elementary school kids to look at Florida colleges!!!  I hope they do!  Wow, 2003! So amazing!!! I wish we knew about it back then!! I’ll get you up under your Home Resort!!


My son recently graduated from University of Florida!  It's about 1.5 hours away, so that definitely came in handy. In fact, we planned an entire Disney vacation the week before we moved him in!  Now he attends Florida State College of Law.  Much further - but still doable!  My daughter chose to stay in NJ and just started at TCNJ... but I'm not complaining about that either. Nice to have one of my kids close to home!


----------



## SheriB

Hi Jersey Peeps!
We own at BCV  since 2002. We live in Gloucester County. We also own a home at the Jersey Shore in Ventnor, so anything beachy is for us, which is why we love BCV  so much! We are visiting our home resort Nov. 1st. Can't wait!
Sheri


----------



## mrsap

mousestruck said:


> My son recently graduated from University of Florida!  It's about 1.5 hours away, so that definitely came in handy. In fact, we planned an entire Disney vacation the week before we moved him in!  Now he attends Florida State College of Law.  Much further - but still doable!  My daughter chose to stay in NJ and just started at TCNJ... but I'm not complaining about that either. Nice to have one of my kids close to home!



Congrats to your son! That’s amazing! I think that is my biggest fears is that one child is going to want to stay in New Jersey and the other is going to want to go to Florida. Of course right now they say they both want to go to Florida if we go, but so much can happen in the next few years. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mrsap

SheriB said:


> Hi Jersey Peeps!
> We own at BCV  since 2002. We live in Gloucester County. We also own a home at the Jersey Shore in Ventnor, so anything beachy is for us, which is why we love BCV  so much! We are visiting our home resort Nov. 1st. Can't wait!
> Sheri



 Happy you found us!! Sorry for the delay in responding, we were away for the weekend. I will be happy to get you up under your home resort!


----------



## AnteUp0824

Hey Jersey, my family and I live in Morris County, finally decided to purchase DVC resale over the summer at BLT after borrowing our friends points a couple times. Can't wait for our first official family DVC trip in January!


----------



## mrsap

AnteUp0824 said:


> Hey Jersey, my family and I live in Morris County, finally decided to purchase DVC resale over the summer at BLT after borrowing our friends points a couple times. Can't wait for our first official family DVC trip in January!



and Congrats!!! So exciting! The best part is booking that first trip after becoming members!! Hope you have a great time! I’ll get you up under your new Home Resort!!! WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## Undavolt

AnteUp0824 said:


> Hey Jersey, my family and I live in Morris County, finally decided to purchase DVC resale over the summer at BLT after borrowing our friends points a couple times. Can't wait for our first official family DVC trip in January!


Been waiting for a Morris County to pop up.  Where in Morris County?  We are in Cedar Knolls.


----------



## AnteUp0824

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!!! So exciting! The best part is booking that first trip after becoming members!! Hope you have a great time! I’ll get you up under your new Home Resort!!! WELCOME HOME!!


Thanks!


Undavolt said:


> Been waiting for a Morris County to pop up.  Where in Morris County?  We are in Cedar Knolls.


Not far at all from you, we are located in East Hanover.


----------



## RivShore

Our contract is in the mail, so can we join the NJ club?

Bought after a quick, no pressure tour with no real intention of buying but, after much discussion upon returning home, we decided to do it.  

As you may be able to tell from our screen name, we bought at Riviera and live on the shore.


----------



## oufpat

In Jersey, the only good thing about driving on the Garden State Parkway is pointing out the DVC and AP stickers on the cars to my husband,  we are a good group of Disney Fans!!


----------



## nono

OKW and Boardwalk here.   Oldtime owner here...live on one of the southern sandbars.  You know, really South Jersey.


----------



## nono

mrsap said:


> So, has anyone ever met anyone in their hometown that owns DVC?!



Seems like about 1/2 of the fulltime residents of southern Cape May County are.


----------



## Jelly563

Mercer County....  Own at VGF, Poly and BWV.  Should buy more points at those resorts, but BLT or OKW is next !!!!!    Jersey Week, here we come !!!


----------



## mrsap

QUOTE="RivShore, post: 61129572, member: 653697"]
Our contract is in the mail, so can we join the NJ club?

Bought after a quick, no pressure tour with no real intention of buying but, after much discussion upon returning home, we decided to do it.

As you may be able to tell from our screen name, we bought at Riviera and live on the shore.
[/QUOTE]

Of course you can join!! Congrats to you!!! So exciting!! I’ll get you up under your New Home Resort!! *WELCOME HOME!*



nono said:


> OKW and Boardwalk here.   Oldtime owner here...live on one of the southern sandbars.  You know, really South Jersey.


  that made me laugh! Happy you found us! I’ll get you up under your Home Resorts!




Jelly563 said:


> Mercer County....  Own at VGF, Poly and BWV.  Should buy more points at those resorts, but BLT or OKW is next !!!!!    Jersey Week, here we come !!!


 Funny, I purposely DON’T go for Jersey week!  I’ll get you up under your Home Resorts!!




nono said:


> Seems like about 1/2 of the fulltime residents of southern Cape May County are.



That’s awesome!! It’s just so rare that I encounter DVC Owners... but I’m sure I’ll find them!!!


----------



## mrsap

oufpat said:


> In Jersey, the only good thing about driving on the Garden State Parkway is pointing out the DVC and AP stickers on the cars to my husband,  we are a good group of Disney Fans!!



Ok, I’m pretty good at spotting them, but rarely see any. I, personally, don’t put my magnets on my cars, but I’d like to get at least a decal for the window. My fridge is too to bottom Disney magnets, though


----------



## Pooh12863

AnteUp0824 said:


> Hey Jersey, my family and I live in Morris County, finally decided to purchase DVC resale over the summer at BLT after borrowing our friends points a couple times. Can't wait for our first official family DVC trip in January!




Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Pooh12863

RivShore said:


> Our contract is in the mail, so can we join the NJ club?
> 
> Bought after a quick, no pressure tour with no real intention of buying but, after much discussion upon returning home, we decided to do it.
> 
> As you may be able to tell from our screen name, we bought at Riviera and live on the shore.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Ok, I’m pretty good at spotting them, but rarely see any. I, personally, don’t put my magnets on my cars, but I’d like to get at least a decal for the window. My fridge is too to bottom Disney magnets, though



I'm working on my fridge.  



I'll be adding a couple of Chef Minnie AP magnets next week, gonna miss Chef Remy by one day.


----------



## patclairesmom

Monmouth County here!  Last year we bought at CCV and then a resale at OKW.  We'll be making our next trip Christmas week!


----------



## bwvBound

Greetings, Jersey DVC friends.  

I figured I’d drop into the thread to see what such a small state has to say in their own thread.  I‘m not in Jersey now ... but posted a response to the poll question, “*What part of NJ are you from?*”,... with emphasis on that final word, “_from_.”   I’m originally from the Burlington area ... transplanted to San Diego as an almost “tween.”   Figured I move back after college ... but It never happened.

When the Burlington Coat Factory, a place Mom dragged us through rather frequently, finally reached the west coast, it was fun to joke, “I know the zip code of the original location, do you?”  Blank stares all around out here ... nobody particularly figured that Burlington was a place.  

Howdy! from a re-rooted New Jersey native.


----------



## Undavolt

AnteUp0824 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Not far at all from you, we are located in East Hanover.


Cool!  We met a family from East Hanover on one of our trips but they all seem to blur together so I do not know which one.  If I had to guess it was when we stayed at the GF in August of 2016 or 2017.  Enjoy your trip in January.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bwvBound said:


> Greetings, Jersey DVC friends.
> 
> I figured I’d drop into the thread to see what such a small state has to say in their own thread.  I‘m not in Jersey now ... but posted a response to the poll question, “*What part of NJ are you from?*”,... with emphasis on that final word, “_from_.”   I’m originally from the Burlington area ... transplanted to San Diego as an almost “tween.”   Figured I move back after college ... but It never happened.
> 
> When the Burlington Coat Factory, a place Mom dragged us through rather frequently, finally reached the west coast, it was fun to joke, “I know the zip code of the original location, do you?”  Blank stares all around out here ... nobody particularly figured that Burlington was a place.
> 
> Howdy! from a re-rooted New Jersey native.



Howdy back!  I live very close to Burlington and yes the Burlington Coat Factory is alive and seems to be doing very well based on all the new stores going up.


----------



## mrsap

patclairesmom said:


> Monmouth County here!  Last year we bought at CCV and then a resale at OKW.  We'll be making our next trip Christmas week!



 Neighbor!! (Home State and Home Resort!) Happy you found us!! I’ll be sure to get you up under your Home Resort!! Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## nono

mrsap said:


> That’s awesome!! It’s just so rare that I encounter DVC Owners... but I’m sure I’ll find them!!!



My theory on this is that we like rides so much, we just head to WDW when our shut down.  Just a theory...


----------



## JERSEY8CAR




----------



## mrsap

How does it go from 90 degrees yesterday to 50 today?!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> How does it go from 90 degrees yesterday to 50 today?!!!



Don’t look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Don’t look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Undavolt

mrsap said:


> How does it go from 90 degrees yesterday to 50 today?!!!


Hey it’s NJ.  Don’t like the weather, just wait it will change.


----------



## NJMermaid

Hello all,
Saratoga Springs since 2006
Copper Creek since 2018


----------



## mrsap

NJMermaid said:


> Hello all,
> Saratoga Springs since 2006
> Copper Creek since 2018



 Happy you found us! We’re neighbors (Jersey and Home Resorts!!) I’ll get you up on the 1st Page under your Home Resorts!!


----------



## mrsap

Good Morning, New Jersey


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Good Morning, New Jersey



Good afternoon, mrsap.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Good afternoon, mrsap.



Hiii Pooh! Hope you’re having a great day!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hiii Pooh! Hope you’re having a great day!



3 days till Disney and I'm already packed, it's an awesome day. 

Now if they can get the Skyliner back on line by Sunday, all will be well in the world.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> 3 days till Disney and I'm already packed, it's an awesome day.
> 
> Now if they can get the Skyliner back on line by Sunday, all will be well in the world.



Good for you!!!! So exciting! Where are you flying out from? Ugh, not sure those will be up anytime soon. All I know is my feet will be firmly on the floor next trip  

I had every intention of taking out our suitcases this weekend, but never had a free minute. Hopefully this coming weekend I can start!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Good for you!!!! So exciting! Where are you flying out from? Ugh, not sure those will be up anytime soon. All I know is my feet will be firmly on the floor next trip
> 
> I had every intention of taking out our suitcases this weekend, but never had a free minute. Hopefully this coming weekend I can start!



Flying out of Atlantic City. Budget all the way on this trip, going to try and squeeze my 6'5" butt on Spirit Airlines, wish me luck. 

I had a choice yesterday, mow the lawn or pack for Disney, my grass still needs cuttin'.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Flying out of Atlantic City. Budget all the way on this trip, going to try and squeeze my 6'5" butt on Spirit Airlines, wish me luck.
> 
> I had a choice yesterday, mow the lawn or pack for Disney, my grass still needs cuttin'.



Disney ALWAYS comes first!!!! I question anyone who says otherwise!!!  Too funny, good luck on the flight down!! I was going to post a gif from the movie Airplane, but couldn’t find anything appropriate


----------



## Undavolt

Pooh12863 said:


> 3 days till Disney and I'm already packed, it's an awesome day.
> 
> Now if they can get the Skyliner back on line by Sunday, all will be well in the world.


I am feeling the same way about the Skyliner.  Our plan on this Sunday was instead of taking a bus from AKL to Epcot, taking the bus from AKL to HS and catch the Skyliner from there to Epcot.  Goal was to miss the mess at the Epcot main entrance that I have heard people talking about.

And I have heard just about enough from the “I told you so’s” on how the Skyliner was a bad idea.  It is obvious from some of the things being said that some of the people have no idea i.e. when the gondola stops it is to let someone load a scooter.  This is only true at the Riviera station and it’s not even open yet.  Sorry for vent!


----------



## Pooh12863

That was my plan, bus to HS use my ToT FP and then Skyline to Epcot. Worse comes to worse I’ll hop on the boat to Epcot. I’m hoping they add a Skyliner line to AKL.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> That was my plan, bus to HS use my ToT FP and then Skyline to Epcot. Worse comes to worse I’ll hop on the boat to Epcot. I’m hoping they add a Skyliner line to AKL.



You can walk to Epcot, too!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> You can walk to Epcot, too!



 

You funny.


----------



## kbeam

mrsap said:


> Hey Jersey people!! I thought I’d spin off some of the former posts and create our own little ‘Jersey DVC board’, since it seems like there are A LOT of us!! It might be fun to have our own little space to chat about upcoming trips, DVC, and everything NJ
> 
> I created a NJ DVC Owners list!  I’ll list your screen names under your home Home Resort/s! Just include them in the comments below!!
> 
> We are from North Jersey and own at CCV, VGF and just closed Yesterday at SSR!! Our next trip Home we’ll be staying at VGF!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with everyone!!!!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**


Boulder Ridge


----------



## mrsap

kbeam said:


> Boulder Ridge



 Happy you stopped in! I already added you to your Home Resort!!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Boulder Ridge currently.... Originally had OKW since 1995 and sold that to get BCV in 1999. Then sold THAT and bought back in at BR 18 months ago.  LOL.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> You can walk to Epcot, too!





Pooh12863 said:


> You funny.



LOL, I'm with you Pooh12863, that is a LONG walk.  

I hope they get the issue with the Skyliner resolved soon.  I think it's a nice option to use in getting around the park.  I look forward to riding in Jan.

Have a magical day everyone!


----------



## TongaToast21

Great idea mrsap! Ah... The North/ Central/ South region debate! We are in Chatham ( I vote North) but have been told that's central by some Bergen County people!

Our home resort is the Poly! Best decision we've made joining DVC!


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> LOL, I'm with you Pooh12863, that is a LONG walk.
> 
> I hope they get the issue with the Skyliner resolved soon.  I think it's a nice option to use in getting around the park.  I look forward to riding in Jan.
> 
> Have a magical day everyone!



Doesn’t look to be in the cards for this trip, my trip is over tomorrow and they’re still testing this morning.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Doesn’t look to be in the cards for this trip, my trip is over tomorrow and they’re still testing this morning.



Hope you’re having a great time!


----------



## mrsap

TongaToast21 said:


> Great idea mrsap! Ah... The North/ Central/ South region debate! We are in Chatham ( I vote North) but have been told that's central by some Bergen County people!
> 
> Our home resort is the Poly! Best decision we've made joining DVC!





PatMcDuck said:


> Boulder Ridge currently.... Originally had OKW since 1995 and sold that to get BCV in 1999. Then sold THAT and bought back in at BR 18 months ago.  LOL.



 Happy you both found us!! I’ll get you both up under your Home Resorts now!!


----------



## Pooh12863

Sitting in the lobby of Wilderness Lodge.  

Having a great time, this is our first trip with just the two of us and I love my kids but this is so much more relaxing.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Sitting in the lobby of Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> Having a great time, this is our first trip with just the two of us and I love my kids but this is so much more relaxing.



Good for you guys!! You are eating there today, right? Take a picture of the lobby for the CCV board, please  It’s so beautiful! Enjoy your last day!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> Sitting in the lobby of Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> Having a great time, this is our first trip with just the two of us and I love my kids but this is so much more relaxing.



I love going with just my better half, we always have a very great time.  When it's just the two of us we can do what we want, when we want without worrying about anybody else.  Enjoy


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Doesn’t look to be in the cards for this trip, my trip is over tomorrow and they’re still testing this morning.



Skyliner is up and running today. I hope you get to ride it before you leave!

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/disney-skyliner-resumes-operation-today-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Hi! We’re in Morris county. We see DVC/AP magnets pretty frequently around here.
We own at BCV, SSR and just closed on PVB. 
We usually travel during the summer but decided we didn’t want to wait that long to go back so are headed down for a few days over Spring Break. Hoping to also add on a F&W trip next year since we haven’t been in a few years.


----------



## mrsap

BuzzyBelle said:


> Hi! We’re in Morris county. We see DVC/AP magnets pretty frequently around here.
> We own at BCV, SSR and just closed on PVB.
> We usually travel during the summer but decided we didn’t want to wait that long to go back so are headed down for a few days over Spring Break. Hoping to also add on a F&W trip next year since we haven’t been in a few years.



 Happy you found us! Waiting between trips is definitely the hardest part! Hope you have a great time over Spring break! I will get you up under in your Home Resorts on page 1!


----------



## BuzzyBelle

mrsap said:


> Happy you found us! Waiting between trips is definitely the hardest part! Hope you have a great time over Spring break! I will get you up under in your Home Resorts on page 1!


DH was talking about something he saw on the NJ DVC group and I was like “There’s an NJ DVC group!!”


----------



## mrsap

BuzzyBelle said:


> DH was talking about something he saw on the NJ DVC group and I was like “There’s an NJ DVC group!!”



 I couldn’t believe all the NJ DVC owners that responded on the Roll Call thread! I thought it would be fun to have our own!


----------



## NJOGRE

mrsap said:


> Hey Jersey people!! I thought I’d spin off some of the former posts and create our own little ‘Jersey DVC board’, since it seems like there are A LOT of us!! It might be fun to have our own little space to chat about upcoming trips, DVC, and everything NJ
> 
> I created a NJ DVC Owners list!  I’ll list your screen names under your home Home Resort/s! Just include them in the comments below!!
> 
> We are from North Jersey and own at CCV, VGF and just closed Yesterday at SSR!! Our next trip Home we’ll be staying at VGF!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with everyone!!!!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**


SARATOGA SPRINGS member since 2005


----------



## NJOGRE

AnteUp0824 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Not far at all from you, we are located in East Hanover.


Another Morris County -- Pequannock Here


----------



## mrsap

NJOGRE said:


> SARATOGA SPRINGS member since 2005



 Thanks for stopping in! I’ll be sure to get you up under you Home Resort!


----------



## d's do disney

Hello from North Jersey, AKV is our home resort!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Skyliner is up and running today. I hope you get to ride it before you leave!



Thanks for the heads up but unfortunately Monday was travel day and the wife had already put her foot down......"We aren't riding that thing when we have to catch the bus to the airport at 3"...."Yes, Dear."


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Take a picture of the lobby for the CCV board, please  It’s so beautiful! !



Aw shoot, I didn't take any pictures while I was there. I spent 8 days in June heading out to the buses at WL every day but never noticed the two owl lanterns on the way out until this past Sunday. Real observant, huh?


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Aw shoot, I didn't take any pictures while I was there. I spent 8 days in June heading out to the buses at WL every day but never noticed the two owl lanterns on the way out until this past Sunday. Real observant, huh?



Totally ok! Hope you guys had a great trip!!!!


----------



## mrsap

d's do disney said:


> Hello from North Jersey, AKV is our home resort!



 Happy you found us! I’ll get you up under your Home Resort!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Totally ok! Hope you guys had a great trip!!!!



We totally did, Food and Wine was a blast, we were going through World Showcase the other day and the wife says "You need to make reservations for next years F&W." The only question that remains is do I buy Boardwalk or Beach Club?


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> We totally did, Food and Wine was a blast, we were going through World Showcase the other day and the wife says "You need to make reservations for next years F&W." The only question that remains is do I buy Boardwalk or Beach Club?



Boardwalk


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Boardwalk


Any particular reason? I went through BC Friday morning on my way from DS to Epcot just to check it out, looked like a nice resort. I've been watching Youtube videos on both as research and I don't know if I can get past that hideous clown.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Any particular reason? I went through BC Friday morning on my way from DS to Epcot just to check it out, looked like a nice resort. I've been watching Youtube videos on both as research and I don't know if I can get past that hideous clown.



Well, we thought it had a fun night time atmosphere. It was great coming back when Epcot closed early, knowing you can still get a snack, an adult beverage, watch some live entertainment, or even go to a bar! When we’d come back to Beach Club, we hung out in the Community Hall area, but that was the extent. Everyone is different, but we really enjoyed it! Also, we loved the clown slide!! I even repeatedly went on it with the kids (not as good as the GF slide, but a close 2nd!)


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Well, we thought it had a fun night time atmosphere. It was great coming back when Epcot closed early, knowing you can still get a snack, an adult beverage, watch some live entertainment, or even go to a bar! When we’d come back to Beach Club, we hung out in the Community Hall area, but that was the extent. Everyone is different, but we really enjoyed it! Also, we loved the clown slide!! I even repeatedly went on it with the kids (not as good as the GF slide, but a close 2nd!)



I just checked average resale prices, I think I'll get over the hideous clown.


----------



## mrsap

Morning NJ! A bit chilly this morning!! I was in PA this weekend and the leaves are beautiful!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Morning NJ! A bit chilly this morning!! I was in PA this weekend and the leaves are beautiful!



I love this weather, if only the wind would die down. Where at in Pa? I own a place up in Potter County, heading up in a few weeks, looks like the leaves will be perfect by then for my trip.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I love this weather, if only the wind would die down. Where at in Pa? I own a place up in Potter County, heading up in a few weeks, looks like the leaves will be perfect by then for my trip.



We were on Route 80, not sure where we were when I took that picture, though. Probably about an hour and a half into the ride.


----------



## Pooh12863

Thought it looked familiar, that's the way I take to Potter.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Thought it looked familiar, that's the way I take to Potter.



How long does it take you to get there?


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> How long does it take you to get there?



4.5-5 hours depending on the time of day.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> Morning NJ! A bit chilly this morning!! I was in PA this weekend and the leaves are beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 445026



Thanks for the picture.  Fall is my favorite time of year.  I just asked DH if we could take a ride next week to see the pretty leaves.  Looking forward to that ride.


----------



## carone0318

Hi all!  South Jersey here, Burlington County as well.  We have owned at BWV & HH for 20 years now, simply crazy!  Talking about Burlington Coat, I worked at the corporate location about 20+ years ago.  ha ha ha...  We are heading down to "the World" with my brother's family for Jersey week.  Also doing a family vacation to HH next summer.  I need a cheap vaca!  Last year we let our daughter bring her boyfriend and our son brought his girlfriend.  My how trips have changed over the years.  We own before my son was born!!!

As for knowing others who own.  Obviously we own, my brother owns, our best friends own and her parents own too.  We do many trips with our best friends, including HH next summer.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Howdy, I'm in Burlington County and own at BWV for about 20 year now.    Small world!


----------



## mrsap

carone0318 said:


> Hi all!  South Jersey here, Burlington County as well.  We have owned at BWV & HH for 20 years now, simply crazy!  Talking about Burlington Coat, I worked at the corporate location about 20+ years ago.  ha ha ha...  We are heading down to "the World" with my brother's family for Jersey week.  Also doing a family vacation to HH next summer.  I need a cheap vaca!  Last year we let our daughter bring her boyfriend and our son brought his girlfriend.  My how trips have changed over the years.  We own before my son was born!!!
> 
> As for knowing others who own.  Obviously we own, my brother owns, our best friends own and her parents own too.  We do many trips with our best friends, including HH next summer.



 Happy you stopped by! How exciting to have friends and family members who are DVC members too!! Do you all ever travel together? We have been trying to work on some of our friends that go to Disney often! I think a lot of people are confused by how the points work and would rather just pay cash to make life easier! I’ll be sure to get you up under your Home Resorts!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I’d never imagine that?!  Did you put in a waitlist by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s great! You’ll have to let us know how you like it! I still have not stayed at AKL!!



It’s like Wilderness Lodge with a zoo.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Well, we thought it had a fun night time atmosphere. It was great coming back when Epcot closed early, knowing you can still get a snack, an adult beverage, watch some live entertainment, or even go to a bar! When we’d come back to Beach Club, we hung out in the Community Hall area, but that was the extent. Everyone is different, but we really enjoyed it! Also, we loved the clown slide!! I even repeatedly went on it with the kids (not as good as the GF slide, but a close 2nd!)



Just put in an offer on the hideous clown.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Just put in an offer on the hideous clown.



Congrats!!! Good for you!!!!! We actually considered getting points there before just buying SSR, but DH couldn’t see paying more for less years... although we loved it there. But then again, that’s what the SAP’s are for!! I am ‘Mr. SAP’ after all


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Congrats!!! Good for you!!!!! We actually considered getting points there before just buying SSR, but DH couldn’t see paying more for less years... although we loved it there. But then again, that’s what the SAP’s are for!! I am ‘Mr. SAP’ after all



Thanks! I half jokingly sent my wife a screen shot of the listing and she said it was up to me, I said don’t tell me that I have my finger on the button, she made the mistake of saying “Do it”, 5 minutes later she thought to ask if we had the money, too late.  

I overpaid again so Im pretty sure it’ll pass ROFR. I wanted an Epcot resort for F&W so overlooked the contract length, my wife will be 77 and I’ll be dead when the contract expires, I’m buying this one for us, the kids will have to make do with Copper Creek and  Kidani.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Thanks! I half jokingly sent my wife a screen shot of the listing and she said it was up to me, I said don’t tell me that I have my finger on the button, she made the mistake of saying “Do it”, 5 minutes later she thought to ask if we had the money, too late.
> 
> I overpaid again so Im pretty sure it’ll pass ROFR. I wanted an Epcot resort for F&W so overlooked the contract length, my wife will be 77 and I’ll be dead when the contract expires, I’m buying this one for us, the kids will have to make do with Copper Creek and  Kidani.



  That’s awesome! I hope you get it!!!


----------



## Undavolt

Pooh12863 said:


> Thanks for the heads up but unfortunately Monday was travel day and the wife had already put her foot down......"We aren't riding that thing when we have to catch the bus to the airport at 3"...."Yes, Dear."


Not to make you feel bad but we did.  Our last day (Thursday) we were in EPCOT most of the day and had a 5:30pm bus time but decided to Skyliner from EPCOT to HS and then take the bus back to AKL.  Very light crowd, did not wait at either station.   No stoppages.  Very nice ride, will take the Skyliner over a bus any day.


----------



## Undavolt

Pooh12863 said:


> Sitting in the lobby of Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> Having a great time, this is our first trip with just the two of us and I love my kids but this is so much more relaxing.


Yes isn’t it great and I mean both adult trips and WL.  We have been doing adult trips since August 2016.  This last one was our sixth.  It just nice to do things that you cannot do with the kids like the tours or the nicer dining.  Plus our kids are both in their thirties so they can go whenever they want but we do have a family trip planned for next year.


----------



## Pooh12863

Undavolt said:


> Not to make you feel bad but we did.  Our last day (Thursday) we were in EPCOT most of the day and had a 5:30pm bus time but decided to Skyliner from EPCOT to HS and then take the bus back to AKL.  Very light crowd, did not wait at either station.   No stoppages.  Very nice ride, will take the Skyliner over a bus any day.



Happy you got to ride, I don’t feel bad about it. The great thing about DVC, I know I’ll be back in 62 days to ride.


----------



## mrsap

Undavolt said:


> Not to make you feel bad but we did.  Our last day (Thursday) we were in EPCOT most of the day and had a 5:30pm bus time but decided to Skyliner from EPCOT to HS and then take the bus back to AKL.  Very light crowd, did not wait at either station.   No stoppages.  Very nice ride, will take the Skyliner over a bus any day.



Hope you had a great trip!!


----------



## Undavolt

Pooh12863 said:


> Thanks! I half jokingly sent my wife a screen shot of the listing and she said it was up to me, I said don’t tell me that I have my finger on the button, she made the mistake of saying “Do it”, 5 minutes later she thought to ask if we had the money, too late.
> 
> I overpaid again so Im pretty sure it’ll pass ROFR. I wanted an Epcot resort for F&W so overlooked the contract length, my wife will be 77 and I’ll be dead when the contract expires, I’m buying this one for us, the kids will have to make do with Copper Creek and  Kidani.


Great minds think alike except we did it at BCV.  We wanted a small contract just for us but also so we could book at 11 months.  I had been looking for a while on the DVCstore and happened to check one more time late on a Saturday and there it was a 40 point BCV contract.  My wife walked up behind me and said “Do it”.  Sunday morning at 9:00 AM we got the call from Jerry that we were the first to make a bid and the rest is history.  We don’t mind the short walk over to Boardwalk if we want to do something else on the way back from the park.  Our kids will eventually get this one too.


----------



## Undavolt

mrsap said:


> Hope you had a great trip!!


As always!  More firsts.  Staying at AKL; eating at The Mara, Boma, Sanaa, Chefs de France, Skipper Canteen; MNSSHP; SWGE which is very cool at night.


----------



## mrsap

Undavolt said:


> Great minds think alike except we did it at BCV.  We wanted a small contract just for us but also so we could book at 11 months.  I had been looking for a while on the DVCstore and happened to check one more time late on a Saturday and there it was a 40 point BCV contract.  My wife walked up behind me and said “Do it”.  Sunday morning at 9:00 AM we got the call from Jerry that we were the first to make a bid and the rest is history.  We don’t mind the short walk over to Boardwalk if we want to do something else on the way back from the park.  Our kids will eventually get this one too.



Our goal is to give our points to the kids at some point... problem is, they’re already fighting about who gets which contract!!!


----------



## mrsap

Undavolt said:


> As always!  More firsts.  Staying at AKL; eating at The Mara, Boma, Sanaa, Chefs de France, Skipper Canteen; MNSSHP; SWGE which is very cool at night.



Good for you! It’s fun to try new things!! But I’ll take your word for it, on the few you mentioned above, if you think they were good! I’m far from an adventures eater


----------



## Pooh12863

Undavolt said:


> Yes isn’t it great and I mean both adult trips and WL.  We have been doing adult trips since August 2016.  This last one was our sixth.  It just nice to do things that you cannot do with the kids like the tours or the nicer dining.  Plus our kids are both in their thirties so they can go whenever they want but we do have a family trip planned for next year.



My kids are both in their mid twenties and are still in the park commando phase of their lives. I'm in the "I'm tired, you tired? Let's go take a nap ." phase of my life.


----------



## Pooh12863

Undavolt said:


> Great minds think alike except we did it at BCV.  We wanted a small contract just for us but also so we could book at 11 months.  I had been looking for a while on the DVCstore and happened to check one more time late on a Saturday and there it was a 40 point BCV contract.  My wife walked up behind me and said “Do it”.  Sunday morning at 9:00 AM we got the call from Jerry that we were the first to make a bid and the rest is history.  We don’t mind the short walk over to Boardwalk if we want to do something else on the way back from the park.  Our kids will eventually get this one too.



My wife and I enjoyed F&W so much that she was telling me to book next October on our 2nd day there. I figured I was going to be needing an Epcot resort if we were going to be doing a mostly Epcot trip. I was leaning towards BCV but* mrsap* swayed me towards BWV, and after checking resale prices of the two resorts and realizing that BWV was closer to HS (we have to hit TOT every trip) and not much further to Epcot I sorta settled on BWV. Good luck on your ROFR.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Our goal is to give our points to the kids at some point... problem is, they’re already fighting about who gets which contract!!!



First world problems. I split my CCV points into two contracts so they each get one, but mine are also fighting over who gets AKV, I keep telling them I'm leaving everything to my dog. They don't know anything about BWV yet, I'm going to see how long I can keep it a secret.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Good for you! It’s fun to try new things!! But I’ll take your word for it, on the few you mentioned above, if you think they were good! I’m far from an adventures eater



Baby steps, start with a Boma breakfast you can't go wrong. Plenty of American food on the menu


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Congratulations Pooh12863, I hope you make it smoothly to closing.  Welcome home in advance.  BW is our home and we love it there.  The location is great and the views can't be beat.  I think in time you may come to love the clown, he grows on you.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> First world problems. I split my CCV points into two contracts so they each get one, but mine are also fighting over who gets AKV, I keep telling them I'm leaving everything to my dog. They don't know anything about BWV yet, I'm going to see how long I can keep it a secret.



Yeah, I guess your right! I’m sure they’ll be surprised when you get them!! It’s so exciting when you get to share something like that with your kids! Good luck!!


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Congratulations Pooh12863, I hope you make it smoothly to closing.  Welcome home in advance.  BW is our home and we love it there.  The location is great and the views can't be beat.  I think in time you may come to love the clown, he grows on you.



Thanks. 
I'm only buying it so you let me use the bus stop.


----------



## Undavolt

Pooh12863 said:


> My wife and I enjoyed F&W so much that she was telling me to book next October on our 2nd day there. I figured I was going to be needing an Epcot resort if we were going to be doing a mostly Epcot trip. I was leaning towards BCV but* mrsap* swayed me towards BWV, and after checking resale prices of the two resorts and realizing that BWV was closer to HS (we have to hit TOT every trip) and not much further to Epcot I sorta settled on BWV. Good luck on your ROFR.


Oops I should have mentioned that was back in July.  We got the contract in August. But good luck on yours.


----------



## Undavolt

mrsap said:


> Good for you! It’s fun to try new things!! But I’ll take your word for it, on the few you mentioned above, if you think they were good! I’m far from an adventures eater


We are not adventurous eaters either but I checked the menus and there were some items that we could live with.  Boma’s breakfast is mostly traditional and the dinner we had at Sanaa was actually very good.  But to show you what we like, Kona Cafe and 50’s Prime Time Cafe are almost always in our plans.


----------



## Pooh12863

Undavolt said:


> Oops I should have mentioned that was back in July.  We got the contract in August. But good luck on yours.



Well then, congratulations.


----------



## Pooh12863

The bobotie  rocks, as does the spinach goat cheese scrambled eggs.


----------



## mrsap

Undavolt said:


> We are not adventurous eaters either but I checked the menus and there were some items that we could live with.  Boma’s breakfast is mostly traditional and the dinner we had at Sanaa was actually very good.  But to show you what we like, Kona Cafe and 50’s Prime Time Cafe are almost always in our plans.



See, and I talked my DD into changing 50’s Prime Time because it wasn’t my cup of tea.  Sssssooo picky!!


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> The bobotie  rocks, as does the spinach goat cheese scrambled eggs.



They didn’t have a ‘yucky’ face, so I went with sad.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> They didn’t have a ‘yucky’ face, so I went with sad.



You don’t know what you’re missing. They have your boring Mickey waffles if that’s what you’re into.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> You don’t know what you’re missing. They have your boring Mickey waffles if that’s what you’re into.



I’m telling Mickey you said that!!


----------



## Pooh12863




----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> Thanks.
> I'm only buying it so you let me use the bus stop.



LOL, very funny!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> They didn’t have a ‘yucky’ face, so I went with sad.



What about


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> What about



yes!! I meant the ones by the ‘Like’ button


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Oh sorry.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> What about



She apparently doesn't like bobotie or spinach goat cheese scrambled eggs. She prefers the taste of cardboard Mickey waffles.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> LOL, very funny!



I was hoping you took that as the intended joke, and not an insult.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Yes NP, I get it.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> She apparently doesn't like bobotie or spinach goat cheese scrambled eggs. She prefers the taste of cardboard Mickey waffles.



mmmmmm cardboard


----------



## suebeelin

I grew up in NJ (Edison and went to high school in Hightstown!). My parents now live in Plainsboro (by Princeton) and we just visited today.

We now live in central Philadelphia now- I still consider myself a Jersey girl. Can I be included?? BWV and BLT


----------



## Ms.Minnie

suebeelin said:


> I grew up in NJ (Edison and went to high school in Hightstown!). My parents now live in Plainsboro (by Princeton) and we just visited today.
> 
> We now live in central Philadelphia now- I still consider myself a Jersey girl. Can I be included?? BWV and BLT



Hi I'm not in charge of this thread but I would think the more the merrier?  JMHO


----------



## mrsap

suebeelin said:


> I grew up in NJ (Edison and went to high school in Hightstown!). My parents now live in Plainsboro (by Princeton) and we just visited today.
> 
> We now live in central Philadelphia now- I still consider myself a Jersey girl. Can I be included?? BWV and BLT



 Once a Jersey Girl. Always a Jersey Girl!! Happy you stopped in to say hi!!!! Do you miss NJ at all? I’ll be sure to get you up under your Home Resort!!!


----------



## DizDaD7

Northern NJ here, Bergen County...Hey neighbors..

Saratoga Springs owners only....for now Hopefully....


----------



## Undavolt

DizDaD7 said:


> Northern NJ here, Bergen County...Hey neighbors..
> 
> Saratoga Springs owners only....for now Hopefully....


Welcome!  Big Goofy fan.  Just picked up the 2019 limited edition annual passholder magic band with Goofy on it.


----------



## ciaoaloha31

Hunterdon County here. Officially closed on CCV resale this morning.


----------



## Pooh12863

ciaoaloha31 said:


> Hunterdon County here. Officially closed on CCV resale this morning.



Congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

ciaoaloha31 said:


> Hunterdon County here. Officially closed on CCV resale this morning.



 And Congrats, Neighbor!!
 I’m also a CCV owner! Feel free to join other owners on the Official CCV Owners board!! Hope to see you there! https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...k-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/




DizDaD7 said:


> Northern NJ here, Bergen County...Hey neighbors..
> 
> Saratoga Springs owners only....for now Hopefully....



 Neighbor! Former BC resident!! Happy found us! I also own at Saratoga! I will be sure to get you up under your Home Resort!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! I posted this on the Transportation board, but also thought I’d give it a shot here to see if I can get any responses. Thank you!


So I was wondering if anyone drove down from Jersey to Disney on the Wednesday before Thanksgiving last year. We typically leave Tuesday, however, DH was thinking since kids have half day school, to just pick them up and go. Just wondering how crazy the traffic was. I know 95, no matter what, will be crazy traffic in Washington. But we are thinking maybe we can do 81 and go around all that. Just wondering if anyone can please share their experience with either route? Thank you so much!


----------



## Pooh12863

You're wanting to leave midday on the 27th?


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> You're wanting to leave midday on the 27th?



Possibly around 1:30/2:00. ...Or if I can shuffle some things around, maybe around 8am in the morning. But right now aiming for afternoon.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Possibly around 1:30/2:00. ...Or if I can shuffle some things around, maybe around 8am in the morning. But right now aiming for afternoon.



So basically you already know you're nuts, you're just looking for confirmation?   That is the worst possible day to travel.

Do you drive straight through or stop for the night? I'm figuring you stop since you're check in isn't until the 29th. Are you planning on traveling on Thanksgiving? If so I would just leave early Thursday morning, grab a place offsite for the night of the 28th and finish the drive early on the 29th for check-in. But that's just me.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> So basically you already know you're nuts, you're just looking for confirmation?   That is the worst possible day to travel.
> 
> Do you drive straight through or stop for the night? I'm figuring you stop since you're check in isn't until the 29th. Are you planning on traveling on Thanksgiving? If so I would just leave early Thursday morning, grab a place offsite for the night of the 28th and finish the drive early on the 29th for check-in. But that's just me.



Wellllll....   Disney does this to us!! Quick backstory, we have always done a full two weeks, this particular time, every year. We would leave on the Saturday before Thanksgiving, so we never had to worry about all this. Then, when we bought DVC two years ago, we decided to shorten  our holiday trip so we can do two full weeks in the summer instead. We really want be down for Thanksgiving dinner, especially since our friends will already be there, so that’s why we are thinking of leaving earlier instead of 2am Thanksgiving night. If we do the 2 AM Thanksgiving night, we will drive straight through. If we leave afternoon on Wednesday, we would obviously have to stop somewhere. I’m HOPING things fall into place and we can leave first thing in the morning on Wednesday. Probably still just as crazy, but might be better off than afternoon. I feel like as long as I’m sitting in traffic, knowing I am heading south, I am OK with it   We always come in earlier than our Disney reservation (book an offsite room) for the night or two before. Just like to be down there!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Wellllll....   Disney does this to us!! Quick backstory, we have always done a full two weeks, this particular time, every year. We would leave on the Saturday before Thanksgiving, so we never had to worry about all this. Then, when we bought DVC two years ago, we decided to shorten our holiday trip so we can do two full weeks in the summer instead. We really want be down for Thanksgiving dinner, especially since our friends will already be there, so that’s why we are thinking of leaving earlier instead of 2am Thanksgiving night. If we do the 2 AM Thanksgiving night, we will drive straight through. If we leave afternoon on Wednesday, we would obviously have to stop somewhere. I’m HOPING things fall into place and we can leave first thing in the morning on Wednesday. Probably still just as crazy, but might be better off than afternoon. I feel like as long as I’m sitting in traffic, knowing I am heading south, I am OK with it   We always come in earlier than our Disney reservation (book an offsite room) for the night or two before. Just like to be down there!!



Gotcha. 

It's a little easier for me being about 2 hours south of you, but I always leave early enough so I'm past DC by rush hour. I don't think you'll be able to avoid traffic any time of day on the 27th so just keep telling yourself your heading to your happy place.


----------



## bobbiwoz

To get to 81 would you be doing the PA Turnpike?  I would avoid that on the Wednesday before Thanksgiving.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> To get to 81 would you be doing the PA Turnpike?  I would avoid that on the Wednesday before Thanksgiving.



We would take 80 to 78 to 81. Hike!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> We would take 80 to 78 to 81. Hike!



That is a hike, how much time does that add to your trip?


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> That is a hike, how much time does that add to your trip?



 

So, after talking to DH, we now may possibly get the car on Tuesday and then leave super early Wednesday morning (like 3-4am or so.) Just waiting for one more thing to fall in place, and it may be a possibility. Just to note, we do this to ourselves every single year! We know we’re going to add a day or two, I think we just like the drama of waiting till last minute to do so  I just hope it works out because I would rather do it that way.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> So, after talking to DH, we now may possibly get the car on Tuesday and then leave super early Wednesday morning (like 3-4am or so.) Just waiting for one more thing to fall in place, and it may be a possibility. Just to note, we do this to ourselves every single year! We know we’re going to add a day or two, I think we just like the drama of waiting till last minute to do so  I just hope it works out because I would rather do it that way.



Sounds like a plan, that will probably get you south of DC before things get too hectic. I guess I'm not the only one who rents a car for trips to Disney? I don't want all those miles on my car and like the peace of mind knowing  help is a phone call away if something goes wrong. I don't think AAA is going to tow me back to Jersey for free. I don't do drama, I need everything nailed down at 11 months out.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Sounds like a plan, that will probably get you south of DC before things get too hectic. I guess I'm not the only one who rents a car for trips to Disney? I don't want all those miles on my car and like the peace of mind knowing  help is a phone call away if something goes wrong. I don't think AAA is going to tow me back to Jersey for free. I don't do drama, I need everything nailed down at 11 months out.



Yes! We have been renting cars since we started going down to Disney in 2004! Definitely don’t want to beat up on our own cars!

And everything is usually planned and sorted out... we always plan one extra day to start the trip, but then last minute my DH ALWAYS gets the itch and adds another day!! (Don’t get me wrong, I’m along for the ride!!!) Then he suggests yesterday that I should look and see if Disney has any CL availability! Although I love love love the anxiety of trying to find something last minute, at the same time, I would rather just have known this ahead of time so I am guaranteed to be where I want to be! It’s only for one night so not really a big deal.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Yes! We have been renting cars since we started going down to Disney in 2004! Definitely don’t want to beat up on our own cars!
> 
> And everything is usually planned and sorted out... we always plan one extra day to start the trip, but then last minute my DH ALWAYS gets the itch and adds another day!! (Don’t get me wrong, I’m along for the ride!!!) Then he suggests yesterday that I should look and see if Disney has any CL availability! Although I love love love the anxiety of trying to find something last minute, at the same time, I would rather just have known this ahead of time so I am guaranteed to be where I want to be! It’s only for one night so not really a big deal.



Good luck in finding what you want, I hope your plans come together for you.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Good luck in finding what you want, I hope your plans come together for you.



Thanks so much!!! Still working on everything!!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Thanks so much!!! Still working on everything!!!!


Well then stop wasting time on DIS boards.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Well then stop wasting time on DIS boards.



 I have barely been on!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hi, we now drive down to WDW and leave in the 3-4am time frame, we are able to make it past Richmond by 8:30am, after that its smooth sailing.  The difference is we leave on a Sat and not the day before Thanksgiving.  Not sure how much traffic there will be on the roads that early even though it's through the week and a holiday.  I wish you well on your drive down.  Be safe.

I'm with Pooh12863, I like to have all my plans done well in advance.  I don't like the stress of last minute planning.  I guess I'm not very spontaneous when it comes to WDW.  Good luck and have a wonderful time.


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> I'm with Pooh12863, I like to have all my plans done well in advance.  I don't like the stress of last minute planning.  I guess I'm not very spontaneous when it comes to WDW.  Good luck and have a wonderful time.



Don’t get me wrong, I have ALL my ducks in a row... but there’s something exciting about throwing an extra day or two on at the last minute!! (For me at least!!) Yesterday I booked a hotel, added rental car days, added dinner reservations and FP’s. (these are just 2 additional days we are adding to our already booked trip.) I love that spontaneous rush planning!!!! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Thank you for all of your feedback. After reading all your posts and much consideration, we decided to leave Tuesday! I made all the arrangements and now all we have to do is pack. Thanks for talking us out of a crazy thought


----------



## Pooh12863

Happy for you that you have everything worked out. 

Does this mean I have to stop referring to you as "that crazy lady up north?"


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Happy for you that you have everything worked out.
> 
> Does this mean I have to stop referring to you as "that crazy lady up north?"




 Thanks!


----------



## nj disney family

We're in for a rainy day here in NJ. My daughters were supposed to play in a Kick or Treat soccer tournament in Cherry Hill but they had to cancel it due to the rain. Everyone try to stay dry.


----------



## mrsap

nj disney family said:


> We're in for a rainy day here in NJ. My daughters were supposed to play in a Kick or Treat soccer tournament in Cherry Hill but they had to cancel it due to the rain. Everyone try to stay dry.



Sorry your DD’s tournament was canceled! It’s pouring and just so gloomy outside... but nothing a few Disney videos on YouTube and a cup of coffee can’t fix.


----------



## SecondEventuality

Hey All!

Hoping to join this club starting in 2020! Our offer was accepted, the escrow check was overnighted, now we are in the waiting game.

We are in South Jersey, as the crow flies 11 miles from Philly.

D


----------



## Pooh12863

SecondEventuality said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Hoping to join this club starting in 2020! Our offer was accepted, the escrow check was overnighted, now we are in the waiting game.
> 
> We are in South Jersey, as the crow flies 11 miles from Philly.
> 
> D


Welcome, I’m  also from SJ, Gloucester County, 25 minutes from Philly. .  Also waiting for ROFR, Good luck to you.


----------



## SecondEventuality

Yep! We live in the same county! Hi!!!! <waves> DH and I are both originally from Burlington county, I work from home and hubby commutes to Princeton every day (insane, I know).


----------



## mrsap

SecondEventuality said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Hoping to join this club starting in 2020! Our offer was accepted, the escrow check was overnighted, now we are in the waiting game.
> 
> We are in South Jersey, as the crow flies 11 miles from Philly.
> 
> D



Good luck to you!! The waiting is the worst part of the resale process. I hope you pass!!!!!!!!!!  What resort did you make an offer on?


----------



## SecondEventuality

Thank you!!! 

50 pts at OKW to get our feet wet and go every other year.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

SecondEventuality said:


> Yep! We live in the same county! Hi!!!! <waves> DH and I are both originally from Burlington county, I work from home and hubby commutes to Princeton every day (insane, I know).



Hi, welcome aboard!  I live in Burlington Co about 30 miles NE of Philly.  Yes I'm sure that ride to Princeton is insane.  I see the traffic in the AM and PM on the main highways going N in am and S in pm, we avoid traveling in those directions at that time unless we can take a back road.  That's the good thing about Jersey plenty of back roads and alternate routes.


----------



## SecondEventuality

Thanks, Ms.Minnie! I really appreciated your feedback on my thread a while back. It made a lot of sense, and cut through some of my internal BS, worries and such! Hahaha! Sometimes I need that kick! 

We've considered moving back north a couple of counties up but haven't pounced yet. Camden, Burlington, Mercer, and Monmouth are all on our radar. He avoids the rush hour traffic by doing 10a-6p hours, but it still takes him 1.25 hrs back and forth, I think he clocks ~110 miles each day and our son doesn't get to see him much during the week, unfortunately. At least he gets to say goodnight, though, so we are trying to make it work for now!

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

SecondEventuality said:


> Thanks, Ms.Minnie! I really appreciated your feedback on my thread a while back. It made a lot of sense, and cut through some of my internal BS, worries and such! Hahaha! Sometimes I need that kick!
> 
> We've considered moving back north a couple of counties up but haven't pounced yet. Camden, Burlington, Mercer, and Monmouth are all on our radar. He avoids the rush hour traffic by doing 10a-6p hours, but it still takes him 1.25 hrs back and forth, I think he clocks ~110 miles each day and our son doesn't get to see him much during the week, unfortunately. At least he gets to say goodnight, though, so we are trying to make it work for now!
> 
> Thanks again!!!!



Hi, glad I could help.   

FWIW the property taxes in Burlington Co are lower then in Camden Co.  I know this because several years ago we were considering moving to Camden Co but after looking at several properties and seeing the tax rates we nixed that idea.  I don't know anything about the tax rates in the other two counties you mentioned.  

I'm glad your DH is able to work better hours for his commute and I hope you make the move so you DH will get to spend more time with your DS.  Time goes by so fast, today your in your 30s and before you know you're approaching 70.  AHHH where did it all go?


----------



## Ginger R

Happy Halloween NJ friends!  Its gonna be a wet and dreary one at last here in South Jersey!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yesterday we met friends in Hammonton for dinner at Maplewood Inn.  It was delicious!  However, going home on Central Avenue there were what seemed like a hundred Trick or Treaters and plenty of cars parked along the road, but very few with flashlights or reflecting clothing!  Trick or Treating on the 30th?  That used to be Mischief Night in my day.  Down here in Cape May Trick or Treat night is today.  Does it differ In different towns?


----------



## Ginger R

bobbiwoz said:


> Yesterday we met friends in Hammonton for dinner at Maplewood Inn.  It was delicious!  However, going home on Central Avenue there were what seemed like a hundred Trick or Treaters and plenty of cars parked along the road, but very few with flashlights or reflecting clothing!  Trick or Treating on the 30th?  That used to be Mischief Night in my day.  Down here in Cape May Trick or Treat night is today.  Does it differ In different towns?


We live in Clayton in Gloucester County and ours is still today rain or shine. I think maybe some towns were just taking the weather forecasters at their word and changed because of that?


----------



## mrsap

Happy (wet) Halloween, NJ!!!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

We got lucky this morning and my grandson got to have his school Halloween parade.  It's fun to see all the kids dressed in their Halloween garb.


----------



## SecondEventuality

Happy Halloween! It was neat, Ms. Minnie, agreed!

Anyone usually head down during the NJEA convention week? Thinking of that being our go-to trip to aim for since it falls under Choice Season! There should still be decorations up, I imagine, too!


----------



## mrsap

How crazy was that rain/wind last night!!?? Woke me up at 12:30!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> How crazy was that rain/wind last night!!?? Woke me up at 12:30!



My wife told me about it this morning, I sleep like a rock, didn't hear a thing.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> My wife told me about it this morning, I sleep like a rock, didn't hear a thing.



I wish I could say the same.


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> How crazy was that rain/wind last night!!?? Woke me up at 12:30!


Crazy by us in Cape May too!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Crazy by us in Cape May too!



It was scary!!! Of course, I was the only one wide awake... well, me along with our cats, who were probably just as scared as I was


----------



## DenISe13

Hi! Were from NNJ and own at Poly! headed there for Christmas!


----------



## mrsap

DenISe13 said:


> Hi! Were from NNJ and own at Poly! headed there for Christmas!



 Happy you found us! Christmas at the Poly sounds amazing!!! Hope you have a great trip!!! I’ll get you up under your home resort!!!


----------



## DenISe13

mrsap said:


> Happy you found us! Christmas at the Poly sounds amazing!!! Hope you have a great trip!!! I’ll get you up under your home resort!!!





mrsap said:


> Happy you found us! Christmas at the Poly sounds amazing!!! Hope you have a great trip!!! I’ll get you up under your home resort!!!


Thank you! Happy I found you as well! My two favorite kinds of people are DISNEY fans and people from Jersey


----------



## SecondEventuality

DenISe13 said:


> Hi! Were from NNJ and own at Poly! headed there for Christmas!



Waving from South Jersey! Enjoy Poly! So jelly!!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

The wind sounded like it was going to blow the windows in across the back of our house.  Both DH and I were awake!  Scary stuff, glad the wind at that intensity didn't seem to last to long.


----------



## mrsap

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Hope everyone is well!


We’re doing well here in Cape May.  We took advantage of some beautiful days and put our garden to bed for the winter.  Folks came to get the pond winterized.  We are expecting a much colder weekend.

Gus, our hound dog, is undergoing chemotherapy.  He had his second treatment out of 8 yesterday.  He is mostly himself, pulling off the bandage, but his condition gives us a cloud over the happy expectations of the holiday season.  

We’ve had Gus for 2 1/2 years, he’s 7 1/2.  He’s definitely Tom’s dog.  Tom took this selfie in December when I was at BWV’s with some girl friends.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> We’re doing well here in Cape May.  We took advantage of some beautiful days and put our garden to bed for the winter.  Folks came to get the pond winterized.  We are expecting a much colder weekend.
> 
> Gus, our hound dog, is undergoing chemotherapy.  He had his second treatment out of 8 yesterday.  He is mostly himself, pulling off the bandage, but his condition gives us a cloud over the happy expectations of the holiday season.
> 
> We’ve had Gus for 2 1/2 years, he’s 7 1/2.  He’s definitely Tom’s dog.  Tom took this selfie in December when I was at BWV’s with some girl friends.
> 
> View attachment 450622



Sorry to hear about Gus, bobbiwoz, I'll keep you both in my prayers.☹


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> We’re doing well here in Cape May.  We took advantage of some beautiful days and put our garden to bed for the winter.  Folks came to get the pond winterized.  We are expecting a much colder weekend.
> 
> Gus, our hound dog, is undergoing chemotherapy.  He had his second treatment out of 8 yesterday.  He is mostly himself, pulling off the bandage, but his condition gives us a cloud over the happy expectations of the holiday season.
> 
> We’ve had Gus for 2 1/2 years, he’s 7 1/2.  He’s definitely Tom’s dog.  Tom took this selfie in December when I was at BWV’s with some girl friends.
> 
> View attachment 450622



Hi! I’m so sorry to hear about Gus  I’ll be thinking about you all. What a great picture to share, thank you.


----------



## SecondEventuality

Sorry to hear about Gus. Huge hugs to both you.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Anyone at WDW this Jersey Week?

I will be booking for my sister and some of her friends next Jersey Week!


----------



## SecondEventuality

Jersey week 2020 is our plan as well...actually thinking of staggering every 50-51 weeks as to maximize our annual pass.. 1st year over Jersey Week, then the next year a week prior to cover Halloween. We shall see since little man has school (just entered Kindergarten)


----------



## SecondEventuality

I'll probably call American Airlines tonight to pick brains and see what days of the week to shoot for since their reservation system doesn't go out that far! We have to fly out of Philly, so it's them or Frontier for the most part.


----------



## SecondEventuality

Maybe because he’s still young, but it seems like our son is always sick during times we’d like to go on a trip. Today, which would be Jersey Week, he’s sick, poor guy. So I’m rethinking it and perhaps, to be on the safe side of avoiding school as well as sicky time, summer may be the better bet. Will have to figure that out since our UY is August.


----------



## mrsap

SecondEventuality said:


> Maybe because he’s still young, but it seems like our son is always sick during times we’d like to go on a trip. Today, which would be Jersey Week, he’s sick, poor guy. So I’m rethinking it and perhaps, to be on the safe side of avoiding school as well as sicky time, summer may be the better bet. Will have to figure that out since our UY is August.



Same here!!!! I hate to jinx it, but honestly almost every single trip in November (since DD was 2 and DS was 16 months!!) my kids have been sick. The big joke when we plan now is.....
“ok MK Saturday, EPCOT Sunday, Immediate Center Monday...... “
it stinks but it NEVER fails!!  We thought we were good since we added summer trips, but that was a bust too... DS had a 103 fever on day 2 of our June trip this summer. Thankfully it was a 24 hr. bug. I don’t know if it’s from the traveling, but it doesn’t surprise me anymore.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Sorry to hear about Gus, pets are an extension of our families and when they get sick or worse it's just like it's one of us.  My DGpuppy was very sick about two weeks ago, we thought it was going to be all over for him but amazingly he pulled through!  His name is Muppet and he is 17 1/2 yrs old, he's an old timer that wants to keep going.  His vet is always amazed that he's still hanging in there.  I hope Gus will be ok.


----------



## SecondEventuality

mrsap said:


> Same here!!!! I hate to jinx it, but honestly almost every single trip in November (since DD was 2 and DS was 16 months!!) my kids have been sick. The big joke when we plan now is.....
> “ok MK Saturday, EPCOT Sunday, Immediate Center Monday...... “
> it stinks but it NEVER fails!!  We thought we were good since we added summer trips, but that was a bust too... DS had a 103 fever on day 2 of our June trip this summer. Thankfully it was a 24 hr. bug. I don’t know if it’s from the traveling, but it doesn’t surprise me anymore.



So, moral of the story is, you can't control the sickies no matter how we try so just plan and cross those paws, fingers, and toes!!! I think you're right and I will go back to the Jersey Week plan since right now that makes the most sense for our family. Of course, that will change over time! 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## mrsap

SecondEventuality said:


> So, moral of the story is, you can't control the sickies no matter how we try so just plan and cross those paws, fingers, and toes!!! I think you're right and I will go back to the Jersey Week plan since right now that makes the most sense for our family. Of course, that will change over time!
> 
> Thanks!!!!!



It really is tough, but you can only hope they stay healthy. Good luck!!


----------



## SecondEventuality

Does anyone go during a parent-teacher conference week that appears to happen the week after Thanksgiving every year? I know this is a hot DVC time, too, where it tends to be those 2 first weeks of December for Adventure season.

For our district this year 2019, our son has delayed openings Dec 2nd - 5th for P/T conferences, then on the 6th, it's an early dismissal as it's a staff PD day.

If I was to predict for 2020, it appears that parent-teacher conferences will be Nov 30th - Dec 4th. Taking a look at flights right now, it looks like the Tuesday following Thanksgiving week is by far cheaper than flying in that weekend (bc ppl must be flying back home from Thanksgiving), dropping way down.

So if booking our resort and flights for our 2020 trip, it looks like it would be ideal to grab Tuesday, Dec 1st, 2020, as the arrival date?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and experience on this! Between being a new parent + DVC member, I've got a lot of ropes to learn. 

I'm considering this Dec 2020 trip for our first one so that we can stagger our annual passes - then 2021 trip can be Jersey Week, which would be 4 weeks prior and our passes will still be good to go!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys... the 2020 DVC Dues are out...

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...020-disney-vacation-club-annual-dues-revealed


----------



## NJMermaid

OK, SSR went up 5.something, CCR is about the same.


----------



## Undavolt

mrsap said:


> Hey guys... the 2020 DVC Dues are out...
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...020-disney-vacation-club-annual-dues-revealed


Not bad, just a $5.00 increase on each of my two memberships.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We are seeing snow today in Cape May!


----------



## sticker231

OKW owners from Ocean County. Just got back from Aulani, it was cheaper to fly to Hawaii than Florida because of Jersey Week. First time we haven’t done Jersey Week/F&W in over ten years.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> We are seeing snow today in Cape May!



We were ready for it, just never got it!! Flurries?


----------



## mrsap

sticker231 said:


> OKW owners from Ocean County. Just got back from Aulani, it was cheaper to fly to Hawaii than Florida because of Jersey Week. First time we have done Jersey Week/F&W in over ten years.



 Happy you found us!! I hope you had an amazing vacation! I’ll get you up under your Home Resort!!


----------



## mrsap

Bumping! Hope everyone is doing well and staying warm!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Bumping! Hope everyone is doing well and staying warm!





We staying warm. 

Anyone know why my pictures always turn sideways and how to fix it?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pooh12863 said:


> View attachment 454267
> 
> We staying warm.
> 
> Anyone know why my pictures always turn sideways and how to fix it?


I have had no luck in fixing mine that appear sideways.  Not all of them do, but some.  Look in the Technical Forum, the topic is addressed.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> View attachment 454267
> 
> We staying warm.
> 
> Anyone know why my pictures always turn sideways and how to fix it?



Before posting, just edit your pictures in photos by just completely rotating in a circle. Then they come out straight. Don’t get it, but it works!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Rotating?


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Thank you for all of your feedback. After reading all your posts and much consideration, we decided to leave Tuesday! I made all the arrangements and now all we have to do is pack. Thanks for talking us out of a crazy thought



Have a safe trip and a happy holiday.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Have a safe trip and a happy holiday.



Thanks so much!!! I’m beyond excited to get on the road!! Hope you have a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Thanks so much!!! I’m beyond excited to get on the road!! Hope you have a Happy Thanksgiving



Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Is anyone else traveling?

We’re home.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Enjoy your vacation.



Thank you!! Just got on Tpk!!!! Was sitting in an hour 1/2 of traffic (accident)


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Thank you!! Just got on Tpk!!!! Was sitting in an hour 1/2 of traffic (accident)☹


Not good.  Hope the rest is smooth.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Not good.  Hope the rest is smooth.



Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Thank you!! Just got on Tpk!!!! Was sitting in an hour 1/2 of traffic (accident)☹



Ouch! I thought you left this morning.


----------



## mrsap

Ugh no. Wish we did. Kids had school.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Ugh no. Wish we did. Kids had school.


Look on the bright side, tomorrow you’ll be at Disney.


----------



## mrsap

In Georgia! Weather is absolutely beautiful here. Wish it was this nice back home. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Pooh12863

You hitting Orlando today? Thought you would have made it by now. Noticed your SOB avatar this morning.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> You hitting Orlando today? Thought you would have made it by now. Noticed your SOB avatar this morning.



Hey! Stopped overnight in NC! Got back on the road around 8am. Just a little traffic at the start, but otherwise smooth sailing. SO hot in Georgia!!!! Either that or its because I’m just still wearing my heavy sweatshirt?!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Ginger R

Happy Thanksgiving New Jersey friends!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning and  Happy Thanksgiving to New Jersey DVCers!  Hope everyone has a happy turkey day!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> View attachment 455334





Ginger R said:


> Happy Thanksgiving New Jersey friends!





Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning and  Happy Thanksgiving to New Jersey DVCers!  Hope everyone has a happy turkey day!





bobbiwoz said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all!



And a happy Thanksgiving to all of you and to everyone else.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today I will book a Jersey Week stay for DSis and her friends. Who else is planning Jersey Week?


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Hope you are all well.

@bobbiwoz did you have success booking? I have to book in 2 weeks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Hope you are all well.
> 
> @bobbiwoz did you have success booking? I have to book in 2 weeks!


Yes I did!  My Dsis and her friends will be in Kudani!

I was also able to book a short stay in VGF before our Merrytime Cruise next November!

Hope you get what you want!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good luck getting what you want!  Hope it all goes your way.  I just realized that my normal annual trip is going to cost me a few more points each year.  Not exactly making my day.  Early Christmas present from WDW?


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good luck getting what you want!  Hope it all goes your way.  I just realized that my normal annual trip is going to cost me a few more points each year.  Not exactly making my day.  Early Christmas present from WDW?



Thanks!!! Yeah, our fall travel points have increased as well!! Stinks


----------



## Pooh12863

My Columbus Day and Christmas trips  are up 4 point and 8 points respectively but my Easter and Summer trips are down 26 points and 7 points respectively. I had to figure that Easter trip 4 time before I believed my numbers.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Hope you are all well.
> 
> @bobbiwoz did you have success booking? I have to book in 2 weeks!



Good luck getting what you want. 

Finally got my Boardwalk points and booked P/G view studio for F&W and wait-listed a BW view. Immediately after booking I checked availability again to WL the BW view and there was no longer any studio availability for my dates, I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Good luck getting what you want.
> 
> Finally got my Boardwalk points and booked P/G view studio for F&W and wait-listed a BW view. Immediately after booking I checked availability again to WL the BW view and there was no longer any studio availability for my dates, I'm feeling lucky.



That’s awesome! Congrats!!! Happy you finally got your points!!!
I actually booked Poly for our next trip and waitlisted GF (since 3 days weren’t available out of the 7 days.) My waitlist came in over the weekend! I was shocked because I’ve literally checked the site every day for the last two weeks and there was no change in availability. I was kind of disappointed because I wanted to stay at Poly, but my family out voted me 3-1, so they’re all happy.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

We normally travel in Jan so depending on what type of room we get it's going to cost me anywhere from 4 additional pts for SVS to 24 additional pts for SV1BR.  The cost for a BW/GV studio is the same as before.  If we get a BW/GV 1 BR it will cost and additional 22 pts., that is a pretty hefty increase.  I haven't had time to see where all the changes have occurred that is causing my travel time to go up so much.  Not real happy about the change as it ruffle results in losing 1 nights lodging.


----------



## SecondEventuality

Yes, unfortunately, we are going to wait to add on for a 1 bedroom for OKW. It would be an additional 16 points needed for 8 nights and that’s about $190 a year. While that’s not huge, who knows what else is going to happen? It did go down for the first 2 weeks of August, but we weren’t planning on needing to go then until our son can no longer miss school.

Jersey week is probably not going to happen as often as we had planned! Oh well!


----------



## Ohana2011

Greetings from Central Jersey!  Owners at Boulder and Copper.  Planning a summer getaway at either BWV, BLT or AKL.


----------



## mrsap

Ohana2011 said:


> Greetings from Central Jersey!  Owners at Boulder and Copper.  Planning a summer getaway at either BWV, BLT or AKL.



Thanks for stopping by!! I’ll get you up on Page 1!!!


----------



## SecondEventuality

I just realized I never shared us! D'oh!

South Jersey - new owners at OKW - 1st DVC trip will be Jan 11, 2020, in a deluxe studio! So excited!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

SecondEventuality said:


> I just realized I never shared us! D'oh!
> 
> South Jersey - new owners at OKW - 1st DVC trip will be Jan 11, 2020, in a deluxe studio! So excited!




Congratulations and Welcome Home!  I hope you have many years of wonderful Disney memories ahead of you!  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## mrsap

SecondEventuality said:


> I just realized I never shared us! D'oh!
> 
> South Jersey - new owners at OKW - 1st DVC trip will be Jan 11, 2020, in a deluxe studio! So excited!



and Congrats! I’ll get you up under your Home Resort!


----------



## Pooh12863

Ohana2011 said:


> Greetings from Central Jersey!  Owners at Boulder and Copper.  Planning a summer getaway at either BWV, BLT or AKL.





SecondEventuality said:


> I just realized I never shared us! D'oh!
> 
> South Jersey - new owners at OKW - 1st DVC trip will be Jan 11, 2020, in a deluxe studio! So excited!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## dclpluto

Cumberland county here 

Own at Boardwalk, Saratoga, and California


----------



## Kelly T.

Hello everyone! I’m a brand new DVC member at AKV from Ocean county. Just got my activation code last week and still waiting on my welcome letter!


----------



## LuvDisney09

Hello from Barnegat, NJ
So excited we just purchased our first DVC at Riviera and booked Jersey week 2020!


----------



## mrsap

LuvDisney09 said:


> Hello from Barnegat, NJ
> So excited we just purchased our first DVC at Riviera and booked Jersey week 2020!






Kelly T. said:


> Hello everyone! I’m a brand new DVC member at AKV from Ocean county. Just got my activation code last week and still waiting on my welcome letter!



Congrats and Welcome Home!!



dclpluto said:


> Cumberland county here
> 
> Own at Boardwalk, Saratoga, and California



 Everyone!! Happy you found us! I’ll get you all up under your Home Resorts!!

@Kelly T. @LuvDisney09
Congrats and Welcome Home!!


----------



## Jwdisney914

Bergen county here 

The current favourite that I own right now are BLT and Poly as MK is my favorite park as HS FP have been disappointing


----------



## artesian

Union Country SSR owner here. We got ours in 2003


----------



## mrsap

artesian said:


> Union Country SSR owner here. We got ours in 2003



 I’ll get you up under your Home Resort!!


----------



## mrsap

Home Resorts are updated! If anyone is missing, or you would like to be added under your home resort, just let me know!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Home Resorts are updated! If anyone is missing, or you would like to be added under your home resort, just let me know!



Could you add me to Boardwalk please.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Could you add me to Boardwalk please.



Of course I can!


----------



## mrsap

Did you guys get the new Disney Files today?! I’m loving the window decal that we got! It will be interesting to see how many cars have them on it in our area!!


----------



## Ginger R

mrsap said:


> Did you guys get the new Disney Files today?! I’m loving the window decal that we got! It will be interesting to see how many cars have them on it in our area!!


Yes got it a few days ago! Nice gesture!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Got it today, and will be putting it on my car window tomorrow.


----------



## kiddisney

hi - just found this - so cool - we're dvc - 1st at BLT, 2nd at Poly and 3rd at CC (cruise add on) -


----------



## mrsap

kiddisney said:


> hi - just found this - so cool - we're dvc - 1st at BLT, 2nd at Poly and 3rd at CC (cruise add on) -


 Happy you found us! I’ll be sure to get you up under your home resorts!


----------



## mrsap

Hope all my Jersey DVC friends have a wonderful Christmas!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Merry Christmas everyone!  I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and a blessed New Year.


----------



## Ginger R

Merry Christmas New Jersey friends and have a wonderful new year in 2020!


----------



## mrsap

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## NJMomto2

We own at AKL.  Next stay at Poly Spring Break.  Driving from Jersey Shore


----------



## wdwlver

Just found this thread. BCV owners since 2008 from Bergen county. Next trip 7/31!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

This year is almost over and a new year is about to begin.  With that my next trip to WDW is just around the corner and I'm getting very excited about that.  I have started to put together things I'm bringing so I don't leave it all to the last minute.  

I want to wish each and everyone one a very Happy New Year!  Lets hope for a safe and peaceful year in 2020.  Happy 2020!


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> This year is almost over and a new year is about to begin.  With that my next trip to WDW is just around the corner and I'm getting very excited about that.  I have started to put together things I'm bringing so I don't leave it all to the last minute.
> 
> I want to wish each and everyone one a very Happy New Year!  Lets hope for a safe and peaceful year in 2020.  Happy 2020!



Happy New Year Ms.Minnie and everyone else.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Thanks Pooh 12863!


----------



## mrsap

Hope you all have a Happy, Healthy New Year!!!
 to all of our New Jersey DVC members!  I’ll be sure to get you all up on Page 1!


----------



## NJMermaid

so I had some points banked that had to be used.  My family has had a very difficult year, and had another bit of tragedy last week.  My son, 26 yo and I decided to get away, to help with some grieving.  I am using points to stay at Contemporary, club level for three days next week.  Maybe one day theme park, maybe not, pool time, cocktails, monorail crawl, boat rides.  Let me know if y'all have any other ideas.


----------



## espov

Hello everyone!!! 
So glad I found this thread. We are from Bergen County and own at Polynesian for now (waiting for a Boardwalk contract to pass ROFR ). Question: being from NJ how many actually buy annual passes? debating whether to add direct points for that perk only.


----------



## mrsap

espov said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> So glad I found this thread. We are from Bergen County and own at Polynesian for now (waiting for a Boardwalk contract to pass ROFR ). Question: being from NJ how many actually buy annual passes? debating whether to add direct points for that perk only.



Happy you found us!! I’ll be sure to get you up on the first page!

We have had AP’s for 3 years now. Bought our first AP when we bought our first contract. We have been taking two long trips each year, so they are definitely worth it for us. Did you try doing the math to see if the amount you pay for your current tickets is similar to an annual pass? Do you go at least twice a year or take long trips?


----------



## Pooh12863

espov said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> So glad I found this thread. We are from Bergen County and own at Polynesian for now (waiting for a Boardwalk contract to pass ROFR ). Question: being from NJ how many actually buy annual passes? debating whether to add direct points for that perk only.


I bought AP’s for 4 people, for me it was just a basic mathematic consideration. For the 2 trips I had originally planned for this year an AP was cheaper than separate day tickets for each trip, the two additional trips that materialized after that are just gravy.


----------



## espov

Pooh12863 said:


> I bought AP’s for 4 people, for me it was just a basic mathematic consideration. For the 2 trips I had originally planned for this year an AP was cheaper than separate day tickets for each trip, the two additional trips that materialized after that are just gravy.


 I know it’s basic math but as a dvc owner through resale after restrictions I don’t get those perks. Was just trying to see how many fellow New Jerseyians actually travel enough to get the AP using the discount. I will hopefully have a total of 200 pts all resale. So if I want the perks which i know can be taken away at anytime; I’d have to buy direct.


----------



## mrsap

espov said:


> I know it’s basic math but as a dvc owner through resale after restrictions I don’t get those perks. Was just trying to see how many fellow New Jerseyians actually travel enough to get the AP using the discount. I will hopefully have a total of 200 pts all resale. So if I want the perks which i know can be taken away at anytime; I’d have to buy direct.



Unfortunately, that’s correct. The minimum buy-in for direct points went up too. It’s a difficult decision, and it stinks because no matter what, you’re still spending a lot of money to be shut out of those perks!  Good luck deciding.


----------



## Pooh12863

espov said:


> I know it’s basic math but as a dvc owner through resale after restrictions I don’t get those perks. Was just trying to see how many fellow New Jerseyians actually travel enough to get the AP using the discount. I will hopefully have a total of 200 pts all resale. So if I want the perks which i know can be taken away at anytime; I’d have to buy direct.



I had originally bought DVC to take 1 trip every summer. That has ballooned into 1 trip in the summer for the family and 3 other trips for the wife and I, the addonitis struggle is real.  

That said after due diligence with the math you can buy a lot of full price AP’s with the savings you’ll realize with resale.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I had originally bought DVC to take 1 trip every summer. That has ballooned into 1 trip in the summer for the family and 3 other trips for the wife and I, the addonitis struggle is real.
> 
> That said after due diligence with the math you can buy a lot of full price AP’s with the savings you’ll realize with resale.



How are you? Settle into BW yet?!


----------



## espov

Pooh12863 said:


> I had originally bought DVC to take 1 trip every summer. That has ballooned into 1 trip in the summer for the family and 3 other trips for the wife and I, the addonitis struggle is real.
> 
> That said after due diligence with the math you can buy a lot of full price AP’s with the savings you’ll realize with resale.


I know I keep running the numbers and it’s hard for me to over pay thousands of dollars for in case we go multiple times a year. Esp now that the min is 100 pts wish I would have gotten into this when it was just the 25 pts needed.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> How are you? Settle into BW yet?!



I went to Disney World and all I got was this lousy case of pneumonia.☹

On the bright side I finally got to ride the skyliner , and we were able to get on Rise of the Resistance, boarding group 22.

Never made it to BW yet, spent the last day and a half in the room sleeping while the family went out and enjoyed the parks. I do have a reservation there for food and wine in October. Hopefully I can stop by Ample Hills in April or June.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I went to Disney World and all I got was this lousy case of pneumonia.☹
> 
> On the bright side I finally got to ride the skyliner , and we were able to get on Rise of the Resistance, boarding group 22.
> 
> Never made it to BW yet, spent the last day and a half in the room sleeping while the family went out and enjoyed the parks. I do have a reservation there for food and wine in October. Hopefully I can stop by Ample Hills in April or June.



Nnnoooo!!!!!!! That’s terrible!!!! Definitely not fun ☹ Are you there now?!!

What did you think of RotR?!? Did you get to see the new movie yet?!

That’s great you have your upcoming trips all set! I am booked at BW for our next trip as well! I’m also looking forward to Ample Hills at night!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Nnnoooo!!!!!!! That’s terrible!!!! Definitely not fun ☹ Are you there now?!!
> 
> What did you think of RotR?!? Did you get to see the new movie yet?!
> 
> That’s great you have your upcoming trips all set! I am booked at BW for our next trip as well! I’m also looking forward to Ample Hills at night!



No we were there Dec 21-27, drove home last Friday (that was fun) actually made it in 14 hours. Was in the ER by Sunday morning, they admitted me and let me go on Tuesday (too early IMHO) so now I’ve been laying in bed since trying to nurse my self back to health, I think I’m failing at that. 

RotR was awesome, it was more of an experience than a thrill ride, my wife and son were blown away by it. Have yet to see the movie, I’ll probably wait for it to hit Disney+  I have one more trip to book in a few weeks for 12/28-1/3 at AKV then I’m done for a few months.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> No we were there Dec 21-27, drove home last Friday (that was fun) actually made it in 14 hours. Was in the ER by Sunday morning, they admitted me and let me go on Tuesday (too early IMHO) so now I’ve been laying in bed since trying to nurse my self back to health, I think I’m failing at that.
> 
> RotR was awesome, it was more of an experience than a thrill ride, my wife and son were blown away by it. Have yet to see the movie, I’ll probably wait for it to hit Disney+  I have one more trip to book in a few weeks for 12/28-1/3 at AKV then I’m done for a few months.



OMG!! That’s crazy! A friend of mine was also admitted the week before Christmas with pneumonia! How the hell did you drive home like that?!! Thankfully you’re better! That’s awesome they loved the ride!! I can’t wait to experience it! (Someday when I don’t need to wake up at the crack of dawn to get on it!!!)


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> OMG!! That’s crazy! A friend of mine was also admitted the week before Christmas with pneumonia! How the hell did you drive home like that?!! Thankfully you’re better! That’s awesome they loved the ride!! I can’t wait to experience it! (Someday when I don’t need to wake up at the crack of dawn to get on it!!!)



RotR isn’t the insane process everyone is making it out to be. We were at the WL bus stop at 6 for a 7am park opening, bus showed up at 6:15. We were through security, park entrance and sitting on Sunset Blvd by 6:50, had to wait until 7 for the boarding queue to open. We spoke to a couple that had been there since 4 am and they had boarding group 81. There is no reason to show up early, as long as you’re thru the tap stiles by park opening.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> RotR isn’t the insane process everyone is making it out to be. We were at the WL bus stop at 6 for a 7am park opening, bus showed up at 6:15. We were through security, park entrance and sitting on Sunset Blvd by 6:50, had to wait until 7 for the boarding queue to open. We spoke to a couple that had been there since 4 am and they had boarding group 81. There is no reason to show up early, as long as you’re thru the tap stiles by park opening.



I don’t do early. Takes me too long to get ready in the morning 

Happy you had a good experience.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I don’t do early. Takes me too long to get ready in the morning
> 
> Happy you had a good experience.



I’ve heard rumors of a pay to play FP system.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I’ve heard rumors of a pay to play FP system.



I’d stroll up to the gate at 10am like this for that ride...


----------



## artesian

Did my happy dance yesterday. Was able to get Beach Club on my 7 month window for a week. Can't wait to drink around the world and walk back to the room


----------



## espov

artesian said:


> Did my happy dance yesterday. Was able to get Beach Club on my 7 month window for a week. Can't wait to drink around the world and walk back to the room


Studio or 1 bed?


----------



## artesian

Actually need a 2 bed this trip. Been hit or miss at my 7 window but got it for this upcoming trip


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> No we were there Dec 21-27, drove home last Friday (that was fun) actually made it in 14 hours. Was in the ER by Sunday morning, they admitted me and let me go on Tuesday (too early IMHO) so now I’ve been laying in bed since trying to nurse my self back to health, I think I’m failing at that.
> 
> RotR was awesome, it was more of an experience than a thrill ride, my wife and son were blown away by it. Have yet to see the movie, I’ll probably wait for it to hit Disney+  I have one more trip to book in a few weeks for 12/28-1/3 at AKV then I’m done for a few months.



So sorry to hear your were sick while at WDW and having to go to ER when you got home!  That is too much.  The worst thing is to be sick when on vacation.  My DH was sick a few years ago while at WDW.  We switch from BW to BLT and we were lucky enough to get our room upon arrival around 10 AM.  He literally crawled into bed and stayed there for two days.  Not fun for either one of us.  I hope you are now fully recovered.

I will be at WDW in two weeks with my DH, daughter and family.  My grandson is a big SWs fan so I'm hoping we will be lucky enough to get on the new rides.  If not I guess there is always next time....sending myself pixie dust!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Bumping.

I will be at WDW in 9 days!  We leave next Saturday 1/18/20, I keep checking the weather because we are driving.  So far the weather looks like it will be ok for our ride down, there is a possibility of some rain/snow Saturday morning with temps ranging from 28-41.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed the weather will be on our side and we have a nice easy ride to WDW.  

I can't wait to get there, looking forward to trying the new Skyliner and to see how IG is now that the traffic will be increased by so many more guests from all the resorts on the Skyliner route.  I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Bumping.
> 
> I will be at WDW in 9 days!  We leave next Saturday 1/18/20, I keep checking the weather because we are driving.  So far the weather looks like it will be ok for our ride down, there is a possibility of some rain/snow Saturday morning with temps ranging from 28-41.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed the weather will be on our side and we have a nice easy ride to WDW.
> 
> I can't wait to get there, looking forward to trying the new Skyliner and to see how IG is now that the traffic will be increased by so many more guests from all the resorts on the Skyliner route.  I'm hoping for the best.



Hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## NJMermaid

My son and I just had a wonderful 3 night stay at Contemporary CL.  Everything was perfect, I am DVC,he is not.  He took a DVC tour and a special incentive  was a $75.00 visa gift card, which he used for drinks and snacks at California Grill.  I played bingo and won the second round.  My prize was free rental for the SeaRacer boats.  We took a nice ride, in this not so fast board around Bay Lake and seven seas lagoon.  No parks, just r and r for us, we were nicely pampered.


----------



## mrsap

NJMermaid said:


> My son and I just had a wonderful 3 night stay at Contemporary CL.  Everything was perfect, I am DVC,he is not.  He took a DVC tour and a special incentive  was a $75.00 visa gift card, which he used for drinks and snacks at California Grill.  I played bingo and won the second round.  My prize was free rental for the SeaRacer boats.  We took a nice ride, in this not so fast board around Bay Lake and seven seas lagoon.  No parks, just r and r for us, we were nicely pampered.



Happy you had fun! How was the weather?


----------



## Ms.Minnie

NJMermaid said:


> My son and I just had a wonderful 3 night stay at Contemporary CL.  Everything was perfect, I am DVC,he is not.  He took a DVC tour and a special incentive  was a $75.00 visa gift card, which he used for drinks and snacks at California Grill.  I played bingo and won the second round.  My prize was free rental for the SeaRacer boats.  We took a nice ride, in this not so fast board around Bay Lake and seven seas lagoon.  No parks, just r and r for us, we were nicely pampered.



We are going to have a week with no park pass this trip.  I did buy annual passes for both of us but I later bought tickets from Shades of Green for my daughter and her family so my DH had to buy a ticket from that source as well.  Since I bought him a ticket I bought one for myself as well.  No sense in me activating my annual pass to only be able to use it for 6 days this trip.  I will activate next year.

We plan to have a full week of R&R, resort hoping, riding the Skyliner (keeping my fingers crossed on this one), riding the monorail and the many boats around WDW.  We will spend some time at DS, take in at least one movie and just enjoy our resort.   I have always wanted to do a resorts only trip, looks like this is the year we try it for at least a week.


----------



## NJMermaid

mrsap said:


> Happy you had fun! How was the weather?





Ms.Minnie said:


> We are going to have a week with no park pass this trip.  I did buy annual passes for both of us but I later bought tickets from Shades of Green for my daughter and her family so my DH had to buy a ticket from that source as well.  Since I bought him a ticket I bought one for myself as well.  No sense in me activating my annual pass to only be able to use it for 6 days this trip.  I will activate next year.
> 
> We plan to have a full week of R&R, resort hoping, riding the Skyliner (keeping my fingers crossed on this one), riding the monorail and the many boats around WDW.  We will spend some time at DS, take in at least one movie and just enjoy our resort.   I have always wanted to do a resorts only trip, looks like this is the year we try it for at least a week.


----------



## NJMermaid

Weather was nice,, no jacket needed, sunny. Skyliner is great, Riviera is beautiful, no lines for skyliner.  so relaxing.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Glad to hear the positives about Skyliner and the weather.


----------



## rongarbutt

Hi Everyone!  Saratoga and Animal Kingdom Lodge owner here! South Jersey/Jersey Shore. Atlantic City area.


----------



## bobbiwoz

rongarbutt said:


> Hi Everyone!  Saratoga and Animal Kingdom Lodge owner here! South Jersey/Jersey Shore. Atlantic City area


Mathemagician!  Fun!


----------



## mrsap

rongarbutt said:


> Hi Everyone!  Saratoga and Animal Kingdom Lodge owner here! South Jersey/Jersey Shore. Atlantic City area.



 Happy you found us! I already added you to your Home Resorts!


----------



## Pooh12863

rongarbutt said:


> Hi Everyone!  Saratoga and Animal Kingdom Lodge owner here! South Jersey/Jersey Shore. Atlantic City area.



Welcome.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

rongarbutt said:


> Hi Everyone!  Saratoga and Animal Kingdom Lodge owner here! South Jersey/Jersey Shore. Atlantic City area.



Hi, welcome on board, the more the merrier!


----------



## mrsap

Rescuing this thread! How are you all? Ready for some snow?!! I hope we don’t have to cancel our Super Bowl party


----------



## Pooh12863

I don’t see any snow other than flurries next Sunday in our S Jersey forecast. Stay safe if you’re going to get hit up north.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I don’t see any snow other than flurries next Sunday in our S Jersey forecast. Stay safe if you’re going to get hit up north.



 weather switched since last night! Only flurries now! Just trying to revive our little thread. Hope all is well.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> weather switched since last night! Only flurries now! Just trying to revive our little thread. Hope all is well.



The weather switches quick, just like your avatars.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> The weather switches quick, just like your avatars.



 I know, I know! I hear that a lot! I get bored with them very easily! My friend is in Disney as we speak and she just got me the new Passholder magnet that is out! She just sent a picture of it to me so I thought I would use it as my avatar... temporarily.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I know, I know! I hear that a lot! I get bored with them very easily! My friend is in Disney as we speak and she just got me the new Passholder magnet that is out! She just sent a picture of it to me so I thought I would use it as my avatar... temporarily.



I’m hoping my SIL can snag me that one in February. I tried talking the wife into a quick weekend trip to grab one but she didn’t bite.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I’m hoping my SIL can snag me that one in February. I tried talking the wife into a quick weekend trip to grab one but she didn’t bite.



Hopefully they’ll have a new one out when you go again!


----------



## Jeterdog2004

Hi! I’m from Morris county and grew up in a dvc family that purchased at boardwalk in 1996 and I just got my own resale contract at BLT a month ago ! Boardwalk and beach club are still my favorites but the longer expiration of BLT appealed to me and my 2 year old loves the monorail !


----------



## Pooh12863

Jeterdog2004 said:


> Hi! I’m from Morris county and grew up in a dvc family that purchased at boardwalk in 1996 and I just got my own resale contract at BLT a month ago ! Boardwalk and beach club are still my favorites but the longer expiration of BLT appealed to me and my 2 year old loves the monorail !



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hopefully they’ll have a new one out when you go again!



I’ll be back in 76 days during Flower and Garden.


----------



## MM0422

Hi there. Live in Essex County and home resort is VGF. Just got back earlier this month and heading back again for a few days in early April and then again in October/November. 
So glad I found this forum - you all sound like a great group of fellow DVCers!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Nice Avatar, nice magnet!  I will be getting mine next week!


----------



## mrsap

Jeterdog2004 said:


> Hi! I’m from Morris county and grew up in a dvc family that purchased at boardwalk in 1996 and I just got my own resale contract at BLT a month ago ! Boardwalk and beach club are still my favorites but the longer expiration of BLT appealed to me and my 2 year old loves the monorail !





MM0422 said:


> Hi there. Live in Essex County and home resort is VGF. Just got back earlier this month and heading back again for a few days in early April and then again in October/November.
> So glad I found this forum - you all sound like a great group of fellow DVCers!



to you both!! Happy you found us! I’ll be sure to get you both under your Home Resorts!


----------



## MM0422

Hi everyone - hope you're all having a great week. I'm still a newbie when it comes to DVC so hoping you can help me get a bit smarter. When buying, I bought direct which I've learned means I paid far more than had I bought resale. I've been thinking that I'd love to add on at some point and noticed that many of you own at different resorts. Is that primarily to have a different booking window or to be near a specific park or something else? Also, I assume I'm asking the obvious but do most people buy via the resale market?? I appreciate any insight or info as I continue to get smarter about all of this!


----------



## Pooh12863

MM0422 said:


> Hi everyone - hope you're all having a great week. I'm still a newbie when it comes to DVC so hoping you can help me get a bit smarter. When buying, I bought direct which I've learned means I paid far more than had I bought resale. I've been thinking that I'd love to add on at some point and noticed that many of you own at different resorts. Is that primarily to have a different booking window or to be near a specific park or something else? Also, I assume I'm asking the obvious but do most people buy via the resale market?? I appreciate any insight or info as I continue to get smarter about all of this!



Welcome!  

I bought most of my points direct at CCV. After realizing I needed more points I bought a resale at AKL my wife’s favorite resort. After the wife and I decided we wanted to do F&W every year, we figured that would best be done from an Epcot resort so we bought a resale at BWV. I’m not willing to do the 7 month tango so I bought my resale contracts for where I wanted to stay for each trip. I’m pretty sure I’ll never pay direct prices again as staying at resorts other than where I own just isn’t on my radar, I’m happy to stay where I own so any resale restrictions don’t bother me at all.


----------



## MM0422

Pooh12863 said:


> I bought most of my points direct at CCV. After realizing I needed more points I bought a resale at AKL my wife’s favorite resort. After the wife and I decided we wanted to do F&W every year, we figured that would best be done from an Epcot resort so we bought a resale at BWV. I’m not willing to do the 7 month tango so I bought my resale contracts for where I wanted to stay for each trip. I’m pretty sure I’ll never pay direct prices again as staying at resorts other than where I own just isn’t on my radar, I’m happy to stay where I own so any resale restrictions don’t bother me at all.


That's really helpful - appreciate it. Yea, I've wondered how well the 7 month booking window really works. Any time I'm trying to search for travel dates even 11 months out sometimes, most things are booked. Granted, generally have to work around school vacation so that doesn't help. I've only stayed at GF so far but will be at the Polynesian in April so looking forward to checking that out. My sister used our points and stayed at BCV and absolutely loved it so want to check that out at some point as well. I feel like I'll never have enough points for all of the things I want to check out ultimately!  Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Pooh12863

MM0422 said:


> That's really helpful - appreciate it. Yea, I've wondered how well the 7 month booking window really works. Any time I'm trying to search for travel dates even 11 months out sometimes, most things are booked. Granted, generally have to work around school vacation so that doesn't help. I've only stayed at GF so far but will be at the Polynesian in April so looking forward to checking that out. My sister used our points and stayed at BCV and absolutely loved it so want to check that out at some point as well. I feel like I'll never have enough points for all of the things I want to check out ultimately!  Thanks again for the help!



Enough points?  Don’t kid yourself the struggle is real.


----------



## MM0422

Pooh12863 said:


> Enough points?  Don’t kid yourself the struggle is real.


Oh good. So it isn't just me?? I feel like it might become addicting! The more I have, the more I'll want to go. The more I want to go, the more points I need. A vicious cycle.


----------



## mrsap

MM0422 said:


> Oh good. So it isn't just me?? I feel like it might become addicting! The more I have, the more I'll want to go. The more I want to go, the more points I need. A vicious cycle.



SO vicious!!!! It does happen and it WILL happen! You’ll then need AP’s, then DVC merch... the list goes on!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> SO vicious!!!! It does happen and it WILL happen! You’ll then need AP’s, then DVC merch... the list goes on!


It’s all fun and games until that dues bill comes in.


----------



## bobbiwoz

New Jersey has Bald Eagles!  In Cape May county, near one of the bridges to Cape May there’s a nesting pair.  Most of the time I cross across the bridge, I see the distinct white head!  Lots of osprey nests too in the area!


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> New Jersey has Bald Eagles!  In Cape May county, near one of the bridges to Cape May there’s a nesting pair.  Most of the time I cross across the bridge, I see the distinct white head!  Lots of osprey nests too in the area!


We have a nesting pair in my area, occasionally I see one perched in my neighbor’s tree.


----------



## Pooh12863

Found a picture I snapped a few years ago. It’s that tiny spot on the right of the tree.


----------



## EddieMI

BLT and BWV Will be there in Oct. Central NJ


----------



## Pooh12863

EddieMI said:


> BLT and BWV Will be there in Oct. Central NJ



Welcome.


----------



## mrsap

EddieMI said:


> BLT and BWV Will be there in Oct. Central NJ



 Thanks for stopping in!! I’ll be sure to get you under your home resorts!


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Found a picture I snapped a few years ago. It’s that tiny spot on the right of the tree.
> 
> View attachment 469812



Is that an eagle in it’s nest??


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pooh12863 said:


> Found a picture I snapped a few years ago. It’s that tiny spot on the right of the tree.
> 
> View attachment 469812
> 
> Can Definitely see it’s white head!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Is that an eagle in it’s nest??


No he/she is just sitting in the tree, probably waiting for a villainous ground hog to rear it's ugly head.


----------



## MM0422

mrsap said:


> SO vicious!!!! It does happen and it WILL happen! You’ll then need AP’s, then DVC merch... the list goes on!


Ha ha ha - sure enough we bought APs in January! Now we need to go several times this year to justify the APs - hence the April and Oct/Nov trips!


----------



## MM0422

Pooh12863 said:


> It’s all fun and games until that dues bill comes in.


Details - hmmm guess I'd need to stock up on more gift cards for the dues! Thankfully they just come around once a year though and in my several trips I'd have forgotten about the dues after the first day there...I think!


----------



## MM0422

Happy Friday everyone! I'm revisiting our plans for late Oct/early Nov and wanted to see if anyone has stayed at Riviera yet. If so, what are your thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Pooh12863

MM0422 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I'm revisiting our plans for late Oct/early Nov and wanted to see if anyone has stayed at Riviera yet. If so, what are your thoughts? Thanks!



Haven't stayed there but Riviera is one of those you love it or you hate it resorts. We checked it out when we were there in December my son loved it and wants to buy a contract there. I hated it, too "fancy" for my liking but lacks the "WOW!" factor, IMHO. I'll never stay there, especially with the points charts, but I feel the same way about VGF.
We all have different tastes, you may like it. I know, not very helpful.


----------



## MM0422

Pooh12863 said:


> Haven't stayed there but Riviera is one of those you love it or you hate it resorts. We checked it out when we were there in December my son loved it and wants to buy a contract there. I hated it, too "fancy" for my liking but lacks the "WOW!" factor, IMHO. I'll never stay there, especially with the points charts, but I feel the same way about VGF.
> We all have different tastes, you may like it. I know, not very helpful.


Thank you! That's very helpful actually. Before I do anything crazy, I think I'll make time when we're there in April to go check it out. One of my biggest concerns is that I don't think you can walk to Epcot and have to take the gondola which might be annoying, especially when there are other resorts you can walk from. I'm amused though because I've Googled whether you can walk to Epcot and keep getting things that say "you can walk to the gondola stop" or something like that!


----------



## Pooh12863

MM0422 said:


> Thank you! That's very helpful actually. Before I do anything crazy, I think I'll make time when we're there in April to go check it out. One of my biggest concerns is that I don't think you can walk to Epcot and have to take the gondola which might be annoying, especially when there are other resorts you can walk from. I'm amused though because I've Googled whether you can walk to Epcot and keep getting things that say "you can walk to the gondola stop" or something like that!



Pretty sure you're not walking to Epcot from the Riviera, but the Skyliners aren't that bad unless you get stuck dangling for awhile. If you want to walk to Epcot you need to weigh the length of contract against your needs, I'll be dead by 2042 so I didn't mind buying a contract with only 22 years left, my kids will have to be happy with CCV and AKV, I bought BWV for my wife and I to enjoy F&W each year without a thought to passing it down. The resale price and length of contract was right for my needs, YMMV.


----------



## goofy370

From Central New Jersey, Monmouth County.
We own at Saratoga Springs, Beach Club, and Bay Lake Tower


----------



## Pooh12863

goofy370 said:


> From Central New Jersey, Monmouth County.
> We own at Saratoga Springs, Beach Club, and Bay Lake Tower


Welcome.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

goofy370 said:


> From Central New Jersey, Monmouth County.
> We own at Saratoga Springs, Beach Club, and Bay Lake Tower



Welcome on board, the more the merrier!


----------



## mrsap

goofy370 said:


> From Central New Jersey, Monmouth County.
> We own at Saratoga Springs, Beach Club, and Bay Lake Tower



 Thanks for stopping in! I’ll be sure to get you under your home resorts!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

We have been at WDW for two weeks now.  We have had a great time.  Today we leave for Vero Beach Resort, this will be our first visit there.  I hope we have some warm weather so we can enjoy the pool and beach.


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> We have been at WDW for two weeks now.  We have had a great time.  Today we leave for Vero Beach Resort, this will be our first visit there.  I hope we have some warm weather so we can enjoy the pool and beach.



So happy you are enjoying your trip!!! Please post some pictures for us so we can live vicariously though you for a little bit!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> We have been at WDW for two weeks now.  We have had a great time.  Today we leave for Vero Beach Resort, this will be our first visit there.  I hope we have some warm weather so we can enjoy the pool and beach.


Have fun!


----------



## Jetku

From Howell. AKV, and trying to add on more at AKV via resale this year!


----------



## mrsap

Jetku said:


> From Howell. AKV, and trying to add on more at AKV via resale this year!



 Happy you stopped in! I’ll get you up under you Home Resort!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Jetku said:


> From Howell. AKV, and trying to add on more at AKV via resale this year!



Hello and welcome to the group!  Wishing you luck in quest to addon at AKV!


----------



## Pooh12863

Jetku said:


> From Howell. AKV, and trying to add on more at AKV via resale this year!



Welcome.


----------



## ppoe65

Hello, we are from Cape May.   We own at AKV and VGF.  Absolutely love our homes


----------



## bobbiwoz

ppoe65 said:


> Hello, we are from Cape May.   We own at AKV and VGF.  Absolutely love our homes


Welcome Cape May neighbors!


----------



## Pooh12863

ppoe65 said:


> Hello, we are from Cape May.   We own at AKV and VGF.  Absolutely love our homes



Welcome.


----------



## mrsap

ppoe65 said:


> Hello, we are from Cape May.   We own at AKV and VGF.  Absolutely love our homes



Happy you found us! I’ll get you up under your Home Resorts!


----------



## MM0422

Good morning. For those of you with more than one DVC resort, do you typically have the same use year for all of them? I'm thinking about putting in my first add-on offer but it's a different use year than I have via my direct purchase. It wouldn't be a problem from the standpoint of when we typically travel, but I'm just not sure how managing the points via the DVC website will work and whether it will be a hassle. Thanks for any info in advance - as always, I greatly appreciate your help since I'm still a newbie with all of this.


----------



## mrsap

MM0422 said:


> Good morning. For those of you with more than one DVC resort, do you typically have the same use year for all of them? I'm thinking about putting in my first add-on offer but it's a different use year than I have via my direct purchase. It wouldn't be a problem from the standpoint of when we typically travel, but I'm just not sure how managing the points via the DVC website will work and whether it will be a hassle. Thanks for any info in advance - as always, I greatly appreciate your help since I'm still a newbie with all of this.



Our first two contracts are the same Use Year. We then wanted more points, and tried four times to purchase SAP’s at SSR, with the same UY, (with Disney ROFR’ing each time). After that, we got fed up and just picked a contract with the amount of points that we really wanted, but with a different use year... and of course, that one went through!  We just booked our first summer trip with two different use years, and I must say, it did make things interesting! Especially when I needed some points from that contract! It’s not impossible, but definitely not as convenient as having everything all under one contract number! Even when you get your dues statement, I now get a separate statement for the SSR points, whereas the other two come on one statement. I lucked out in the end, however, because this contract was better than any of the others I had made offers on, (fully loaded with more points than we originally started making offers on), but It definitely would have been easier if they were all under one Use year.

As far as managing points, there will be a little drop-down box where you can select which contract you want to take points from. It is very easy on the website, it’s just when you need points from a different contract to book, that’s where the headache comes in. I have to admit, member services, as well as this site, helped a lot! If you give me a few minutes, I can take a screenshot of the member page with different you see her so you can see what I am talking about. I hope I helped a little bit!

ETA: Member Dashboard with two different UY.



And I only have 2! I think @bobbiwoz has several!


----------



## MM0422

Thank you! That’s super helpful. I’m so torn because the different use year contract has all 2019 2020 and 2021 points at a great price whereas one in my use year only has 2020 and 2021 points and slightly lower price than the different use year contract. I guess it comes down to how often I think I’d need points from both contracts for a reservation. On a different point, if I book a vacation with just the resale points, can I still use the blue member card for benefits or is it somehow based on which contract you make the reservation from? Again, I really appreciate the help!


----------



## mrsap

MM0422 said:


> Thank you! That’s super helpful. I’m so torn because the different use year contract has all 2019 2020 and 2021 points at a great price whereas one in my use year only has 2020 and 2021 points and slightly lower price than the different use year contract. I guess it comes down to how often I think I’d need points from both contracts for a reservation. On a different point, if I book a vacation with just the resale points, can I still use the blue member card for benefits or is it somehow based on which contract you make the reservation from? Again, I really appreciate the help!



As long as you have Direct Points, you are a Blue Card holder, regardless of what contract you use. Our first contract is direct and other two are resale. Never had any issue. That was exactly my problem! Every contract in my general use year was never a fully loaded contract!!!! Our first four offers were all on stripped contracts!!! Then along came this one with the exact number of points I was hoping for, fully loaded, but just different UY. By this point, we just jumped on it because we were just so sick and tired of wasting so much time! I’m sure every summer we are going to have some sort of headache, but it is worth if you’re getting what you want!! Eventually we will all figure it out! 

PS - just note that this is still all new for me (having different use years), somebody else who has more experience might be able to share with you a bit more of their experience!


----------



## MM0422

mrsap said:


> As long as you have Direct Points, you are a Blue Card holder, regardless of what contract you use. Our first contract is direct and other two are resale. Never had any issue. That was exactly my problem! Every contract in my general use year was never a fully loaded contract!!!! Our first four offers were all on stripped contracts!!! Then along came this one with the exact number of points I was hoping for, fully loaded, but just different UY. By this point, we just jumped on it because we were just so sick and tired of wasting so much time! I’m sure every summer we are going to have some sort of headache, but it is worth if you’re getting what you want!! Eventually we will all figure it out!
> 
> PS - just note that this is still all new for me (having different use years), somebody else who has more experience might be able to share with you a bit more of their experience!


Awesome - thank you so much!


----------



## mrsap

MM0422 said:


> Awesome - thank you so much!



Happy to help!


----------



## Pooh12863

I have 3 contracts 2 different use years, 3 different membership numbers. It isn’t a problem for me because I bought each contract for specific trips each year, so I won’t have to worry about combining  points on a single trip. I think if you’re planning to combine points for a single trip it can be a hassle with transferring points, and transferred points not being available for online reservations so you have to call missing the 8 am window on hard to get rooms. On the other hand I think different UY gives you more flexibility on the off chance you need to cancel a reservation and having your points returned while still bankable. It can be confusing when you’re first stating out (I’ve only been a member for 18 months, still confused sometimes  ) but if you sit down an learn the point transfer/booking and banking/borrowing rules and how they may affect your personal situation it will go a long ways towards deciding if different UY will work for you.


----------



## MM0422

Pooh12863 said:


> I have 3 contracts 2 different use years, 3 different membership numbers. It isn’t a problem for me because I bought each contract for specific trips each year, so I won’t have to worry about combining  points on a single trip. I think if you’re planning to combine points for a single trip it can be a hassle with transferring points, and transferred points not being available for online reservations so you have to call missing the 8 am window on hard to get rooms. On the other hand I think different UY gives you more flexibility on the off chance you need to cancel a reservation and having your points returned while still bankable. It can be confusing when you’re first stating out (I’ve only been a member for 18 months, still confused sometimes  ) but if you sit down an learn the point transfer/booking and banking/borrowing rules and how they may affect your personal situation it will go a long ways towards deciding if different UY will work for you.


Thanks so much - appreciate the input. I really don't think it'll be a problem and I tend to be pretty organized about things so should be able to keep track of what I'm using for which trips etc. I put in an offer a little while ago so we'll see what happens. As the sales agent said, it's really like having different checking accounts which thankfully I can manage just fine with and am not a complete train wreck! So, I'm hopeful things move forward even though they're different use years and I get through ROFR. Thank you again for the help!


----------



## mrsap

MM0422 said:


> Thanks so much - appreciate the input. I really don't think it'll be a problem and I tend to be pretty organized about things so should be able to keep track of what I'm using for which trips etc. I put in an offer a little while ago so we'll see what happens. As the sales agent said, it's really like having different checking accounts which thankfully I can manage just fine with and am not a complete train wreck! So, I'm hopeful things move forward even though they're different use years and I get through ROFR. Thank you again for the help!



GOOD LUCK!!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I have 3 contracts 2 different use years, 3 different membership numbers. It isn’t a problem for me because I bought each contract for specific trips each year, so I won’t have to worry about combining  points on a single trip. I think if you’re planning to combine points for a single trip it can be a hassle with transferring points, and transferred points not being available for online reservations so you have to call missing the 8 am window on hard to get rooms. On the other hand I think different UY gives you more flexibility on the off chance you need to cancel a reservation and having your points returned while still bankable. It can be confusing when you’re first stating out (I’ve only been a member for 18 months, still confused sometimes  ) but if you sit down an learn the point transfer/booking and banking/borrowing rules and how they may affect your personal situation it will go a long ways towards deciding if different UY will work for you.



When we booked recently, I got a great CM over the phone who literally spelled everything out for me. Gave me his extension and told me to call him directly when I was ready to book! It was nice how he went that additional mile for a multiple UY newbie! How are you feeling?


----------



## Pooh12863

MM0422 said:


> Thanks so much - appreciate the input. I really don't think it'll be a problem and I tend to be pretty organized about things so should be able to keep track of what I'm using for which trips etc. I put in an offer a little while ago so we'll see what happens. As the sales agent said, it's really like having different checking accounts which thankfully I can manage just fine with and am not a complete train wreck! So, I'm hopeful things move forward even though they're different use years and I get through ROFR. Thank you again for the help!



Best of luck with ROFR.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> When we booked recently, I got a great CM over the phone who literally spelled everything out for me. Gave me his extension and told me to call him directly when I was ready to book! It was nice how he went that additional mile for a multiple UY newbie! How are you feeling?



I’ve always been impressed with MS when I’ve needed to call, never have had a problem, if they can’t help they find someone who can.

I’m feeling great, thanks for asking, back to my normal cantankerous self.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I’ve always been impressed with MS when I’ve needed to call, never have had a problem, if they can’t help they find someone who can.
> 
> I’m feeling great, thanks for asking, back to my normal *cantankerous *self.



Wow, interesting to know!!!!   I hope you’re not “cantankerous” when at Disney. Actually, I hope you don’t actually use that word. Ever!  Happy you’re feeling better!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Wow, interesting to know!!!!   I hope you’re not “cantankerous” when at Disney. Actually, I hope you don’t actually use that word. Ever!  Happy you’re feeling better!



I’m here to expand your vocabulary.

I’m actually not a people person, some of the morons at Disney make me extremely cantankerous, but I hide it well.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I’m here to expand your vocabulary.
> 
> _I’m actually not a people person,_ some of the morons at Disney make me extremely cantankerous, but I hide it well.



No way! I find that hard to believe! And I’m all for using new vocabulary, and I appreciate the new weird word you threw out there, but when describing my mood (when people annoy me), I prefer to use words I can’t type here


----------



## espov

Hello my fellow New Jerseyans

So I need some opinions/advice- My husband and I are current owners (resale at Poly after all restrictions) So when we brought we got 100 points and then found a small 50 points at poly with same use year and we jumped on that- So now we have 150 pts and we told ourselves we will only go once ever year and sometimes every other year. Our first taste of DVC was when I came across an article about using deluxe resorts for less by renting points- So we rented points for our Labor day trip in 2019- which saved us because our flight got canceled (HURRICANE) and I was able to use to points from our new contracts to stay an extra night; as opposed to having to pay cash for that room.

Fast forward to now, we booked another trip for Memorial day week. So we are already going more than expected and now are thinking about adding on direct for those Annual Passes. So here's my question- We know we need 100 pts however my siblings will also be buying resale-along with my mom- so we are 3 siblings and we are planing on buying the 100 points joint with my mom- so 25% for each- we really are doing this for the perks and we will alternate using these points or use them when we all go together.

So should we buy in Riviera or save money and go with Old Key west for 3 years less.

Also, has anyone done this or handled a joint contract with another family member.- I know this will cause me to have a different username.


----------



## Pooh12863

espov said:


> Hello my fellow New Jerseyans
> 
> So I need some opinions/advice- My husband and I are current owners (resale at Poly after all restrictions) So when we brought we got 100 points and then found a small 50 points at poly with same use year and we jumped on that- So now we have 150 pts and we told ourselves we will only go once ever year and sometimes every other year. Our first taste of DVC was when I came across an article about using deluxe resorts for less by renting points- So we rented points for our Labor day trip in 2019- which saved us because our flight got canceled (HURRICANE) and I was able to use to points from our new contracts to stay an extra night; as opposed to having to pay cash for that room.
> 
> Fast forward to now, we booked another trip for Memorial day week. So we are already going more than expected and now are thinking about adding on direct for those Annual Passes. So here's my question- We know we need 100 pts however my siblings will also be buying resale-along with my mom- so we are 3 siblings and we are planing on buying the 100 points joint with my mom- so 25% for each- we really are doing this for the perks and we will alternate using these points or use them when we all go together.
> 
> So should we buy in Riviera or save money and go with Old Key west for 3 years less.
> 
> Also, has anyone done this or handled a joint contract with another family member.- I know this will cause me to have a different username.



If you're only doing it for the perks, I would probably go with OKW, unless you really want to stay at Riviera, how availability at Riviera will be at 7 months remains to be seen.

You will keep your existing username and password, they will just add a new member number to that account.


----------



## espov

Pooh12863 said:


> If you're only doing it for the perks, I would probably go with OKW, unless you really want to stay at Riviera, how availability at Riviera will be at 7 months remains to be seen.
> 
> You will keep your existing username and password, they will just add a new member number to that account.



They told me that since it will be deeded different than my first 2 contracts; I will get a whole new user name and password. That's what I first thought go with  OKW; but now maybe thinking the Riviera so my parents can use the Tower studio when its just them. LOL IDK it just look so pretty-lol


----------



## Pooh12863

espov said:


> They told me that since it will be deeded different than my first 2 contracts; I will get a whole new user name and password. That's what I first thought go with  OKW; but now maybe thinking the Riviera so my parents can use the Tower studio when its just them. LOL IDK it just look so pretty-lol



I bought my first direct contract with my wife, son, daughter and myself as owners, i bought my second and third resale contracts with only my wife and I as owners. All three contracts are on the same DVC account with my original log in. You will just get different membership numbers on the same account. There is some erroneous information floating around out there as I had the same misconception when I bought my second contract.


----------



## espov

Pooh12863 said:


> I bought my first direct contract with my wife, son, daughter and myself as owners, i bought my second and third resale contracts with only my wife and I as owners. All three contracts are on the same DVC account with my original log in. You will just get different membership numbers on the same account. There is some erroneous information floating around out there as I had the same misconception when I bought my second contract.


Well it's sad that this info came from a DVC sales person. LOL


----------



## Vdh730

Hi,
VDH730- we are owners at Copper Creek and we just love it!  We bought about 2 years ago and wish we did sooner and can’t wait to add on more. We usually do one large trip as a family and if my H and I can sneak in a quick 1-2 trip we do that too, sans kids. 
We are  from Toms River, NJ.


----------



## Pooh12863

Vdh730 said:


> Hi,
> VDH730- we are owners at Copper Creek and we just love it!  We bought about 2 years ago and wish we did sooner and can’t wait to add on more. We usually do one large trip as a family and if my H and I can sneak in a quick 1-2 trip we do that too, sans kids.
> We are  from Toms River, NJ.



Welcome.


----------



## mrsap

Vdh730 said:


> Hi,
> VDH730- we are owners at Copper Creek and we just love it!  We bought about 2 years ago and wish we did sooner and can’t wait to add on more. We usually do one large trip as a family and if my H and I can sneak in a quick 1-2 trip we do that too, sans kids.
> We are  from Toms River, NJ.



 Happy you found us! I’ll be sure to get you up under your Home Resort!


----------



## Pooh12863

Just got my wife's school calendar for 2020/2021........I'm gonna need more Boardwalk points.


----------



## espov

Pooh12863 said:


> Just got my wife's school calendar for 2020/2021........I'm gonna need more Boardwalk points.


Hahahaha, I just got my calendar ( accountant for a school district) - and now online looking for add on points... You really can't have too many points


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Just got my wife's school calendar for 2020/2021........I'm gonna need more Boardwalk points.


----------



## Pooh12863

espov said:


> Hahahaha, I just got my calendar ( accountant for a school district) - and now online looking for add on points... You really can't have too many points



I was figuring my points for future trips last night and realized next year I was going to have extra BWV points that I couldn't use or bank. Problem solved, now I don't have enough points.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> View attachment 474962



That's not working, I almost made an offer on 50 BWV points, good thing I despise stripped contracts, I've got time to find the right one, give me double points.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> That's not working, I almost made an offer on 50 BWV points, good thing I despise stripped contracts, I've got time to find the right one, give me double points.



I hear ya! We did the same thing (Hence the SAP’s at SSR!!). After we had first purchased our second contract, we had so many extra points we were able to do two full weeks in the summer. After that, we said there’s no way we’d only be able to do only one! Those DVC points... They’re evil and addictive!!!! They’re like cigarettes, only WAY more expensive!!! Darn you points!!! Daaarrrnnn you!!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I hear ya! We did the same thing (Hence the SAP’s at SSR!!). After we had first purchased our second contract, we had so many extra points we were able to do two full weeks in the summer. After that, we said there’s no way we’d only be able to do only one! Those DVC points... They’re evil and addictive!!!! They’re like cigarettes, only WAY more expensive!!! Darn you points!!! Daaarrrnnn you!!!!



I originally bought DVC to save money on my one 6 day trip in June, I'm now planning 5 trips a year and definitely not saving any money.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I originally bought DVC to save money on my one 6 day trip in June, I'm now planning 5 trips a year and definitely not saving any money.



There’s one reason for this... it’s a


----------



## TeresaNJ

Just found this post!  We're from South Jersey, about halfway between Philly and Ocean City.  We're owners at AKV, and our next stay is May 2-May 9, at BRV!


----------



## mrsap

TeresaNJ said:


> Just found this post!  We're from South Jersey, about halfway between Philly and Ocean City.  We're owners at AKV, and our next stay is May 2-May 9, at BRV!



 Happy you found us! I added you under your home resort!!


----------



## Pooh12863

TeresaNJ said:


> Just found this post!  We're from South Jersey, about halfway between Philly and Ocean City.  We're owners at AKV, and our next stay is May 2-May 9, at BRV!



Welcome.


----------



## TeresaNJ

mrsap said:


> Happy you found us! I added you under your home resort!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## TeresaNJ

Pooh12863 said:


> Welcome.



Thanks!


----------



## mrsap

Bump!

Hope you are all well!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Bump!
> 
> Hope you are all well!


Daffodils and flowering trees are making things cheery, here in CM.

It is a sobering time though.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Daffodils and flowering trees are making things cheery, here in CM.
> 
> It is a sobering time though.



Lucky you! I still have not seen any flowers yet, and my trees are still completely bare here up north. Yesterday’s weather was gorgeous, though. I had all my windows open! It was so refreshing. I can’t wait for spring to finally be here, although I really cannot complain about the winter weather this year! I am trying not to think of anything negative in the world right now, just want to think about upcoming Disney trips. Makes me happy.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our goldfish in our outside pond have begun mating behaviors.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Twitterpated


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Bump!
> 
> Hope you are all well!


----------



## mrsap

Ssoooo... who has trips coming up?


----------



## Vdh730

I wish.....we had planned on skipping our summer trip this year, we have a cruise booked, but I am itching to plan a WDW trip. I miss stalking availability and making ADRs and then cancelling and rebooking and constantly rethinking them....

I can't be the only person who loves the planning part as much as actually being at WDW?!


----------



## MM0422

mrsap said:


> Ssoooo... who has trips coming up?


We’re going on 4/1. Super excited and hoping they don’t close the parks. A bit of an addiction but I check our countdown calendar every day!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Ssoooo... who has trips coming up?



I have one coming up April 13-18 at AKL and I wanted the Orange Bird passholder magnet so we’re flying down for Memorial Day Weekend at AoA.


----------



## mrsap

Vdh730 said:


> I wish.....we had planned on skipping our summer trip this year, we have a cruise booked, but I am itching to plan a WDW trip. I miss stalking availability and making ADRs and then cancelling and rebooking and constantly rethinking them....
> 
> I can't be the only person who loves the planning part as much as actually being at WDW?!



Oh, I totally love the planning part of the trip!! Gives you something to look forward to!! Hope you plan another trip soon!!!


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I have one coming up April 13-18 at AKL and I wanted the Orange Bird passholder magnet so we’re flying down for Memorial Day Weekend at AoA.



$5,000+ vacation for a $1 magnet. I get it!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> $5,000+ vacation for a $1 magnet. I get it!!



Flights and room less than $1000, I’ll be under $2000 for the trip, what a bargain. I just can’t picture myself in a Little Mermaid room.


----------



## Ginger R

Hi! We have a trip April 7th-16th at BLT. Excited and hoping it can happen as planned given the current situation going on around the country.  We're driving so leave in 26 days from South Jersey.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Flights and room less than $1000, I’ll be under $2000 for the trip, what a bargain. I just can’t picture myself in a Little Mermaid room.



Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsap

Ginger R said:


> Hi! We have a trip April 7th-16th at BLT. Excited and hoping it can happen as planned given the current situation going on around the country.  We're driving so leave in 26 days from South Jersey.



We drive too!! Do you stop overnight or go straight through? Hope you have a great trip!!!


----------



## Ginger R

mrsap said:


> We drive too!! Do you stop overnight or go straight through? Hope you have a great trip!!!


Hi! Yes on the way down we stop usually in Georgia. A few times we stopped in Savannah and last summer we stopped in Kingsland GA right before the Florida border. We like doing it that way so were not exhausted on our first day. On the way home we play it by ear depending if we get really tired. Then we will stop over somewhere. If not we just take rests at rest stops. Do you stop overnight?


----------



## mrsap

Ginger R said:


> Hi! Yes on the way down we stop usually in Georgia. A few times we stopped in Savannah and last summer we stopped in Kingsland GA right before the Florida border. We like doing it that way so were not exhausted on our first day. On the way home we play it by ear depending if we get really tired. Then we will stop over somewhere. If not we just take rests at rest stops. Do you stop overnight?



Hi!! Typically, we do the same!!! Georgia is also where we stop on the way down... unless we leave first thing in the morning, then we go straight through!! We have only stopped once on the way home...we wanted to leave later in the day because we had CL, and we were miserable! We wanted to just get home in one shot. We wouldn’t do that again, though, unless we had to.


----------



## espov

mrsap said:


> Ssoooo... who has trips coming up?


Have a trip planned Memorial Day week. Hope this Coronavirus is stabilized by then.


----------



## mrsap

espov said:


> Have a trip planned Memorial Day week. Hope this Coronavirus is stabilized by then.



I know, I’m happy they are working so hard on trying to get medication and shots available! Let’s hope they’re ready for the public sooner than later. I’d definitely feel better knowing there’s a cure. Trying not to worry, though. Memorial weekend sounds like a great time to go! Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

We drive now too, have for the last 3 yrs.  We leave early in the AM to avoid the traffic in DE, Baltimore and DC areas, usually through Richmond by 8:30am.  We have stayed in the Savannah area the last 3 yrs at a Hampton Inn, convenient location, clean rooms, breakfast in am and the best part is only 4 more hours to WDW!!!


----------



## MM0422

Question for the group - for those with upcoming trips, anyone considering canceling or rescheduling?


----------



## espov

MM0422 said:


> Question for the group - for those with upcoming trips, anyone considering canceling or rescheduling?


My trip is end of May and my points expire end of May so for now we are going since I don’t have a way of getting back those points for now. Should dvc make an official announcement or this get worse I’ll wait it out. The only think I’m considering is renting out the reservation.


----------



## mrsap

MM0422 said:


> Question for the group - for those with upcoming trips, anyone considering canceling or rescheduling?






espov said:


> My trip is end of May and my points expire end of May so for now we are going since I don’t have a way of getting back those points for now. Should dvc make an official announcement or this get worse I’ll wait it out. The only think I’m considering is renting out the reservation.



Someone posted this on the resort board...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-covid19-update-on-cancelling-within-30-day-window.3796285/


----------



## oufpat

We have 2 upcoming trips, May 26-May 31 at Saratoga Springs, with our son and his wife. It was a booking at 5 months I was happy to find 2 studios. Then August 14-20, going with our daughters and 5 grand-kids to BLT, our home resort.The kids are super excited, but ages 10-13, and old enough to understand the severity of the Coronavirus, so they'd be understanding if we have to reschedule. Fingers crossed it all happens!!


----------



## MM0422

mrsap said:


> Someone posted this on the resort board...
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-covid19-update-on-cancelling-within-30-day-window.3796285/


Thank you for sharing! I'm torn at the moment as we're scheduled to check into the Poly on 4/1. I hate the thought of canceling so was curious about others with upcoming trips are thinking of doing. I'm going to see what happens in the next couple of weeks, but based on everything I'm hearing/reading etc., seems like it'll get worse before it gets better. Sooooo, perhaps we'll be rescheduling our visit to Mickey & Minnie!


----------



## MM0422

espov said:


> My trip is end of May and my points expire end of May so for now we are going since I don’t have a way of getting back those points for now. Should dvc make an official announcement or this get worse I’ll wait it out. The only think I’m considering is renting out the reservation.


Hopefully there will be a better handle on things by then and you'll be able to go and have a wonderful time!


----------



## MM0422

oufpat said:


> We have 2 upcoming trips, May 26-May 31 at Saratoga Springs, with our son and his wife. It was a booking at 5 months I was happy to find 2 studios. Then August 14-20, going with our daughters and 5 grand-kids to BLT, our home resort.The kids are super excited, but ages 10-13, and old enough to understand the severity of the Coronavirus, so they'd be understanding if we have to reschedule. Fingers crossed it all happens!!


Fingers crossed that you can go on the trips and have wonderful memories from both!


----------



## mrsap

MM0422 said:


> Thank you for sharing! I'm torn at the moment as we're scheduled to check into the Poly on 4/1. I hate the thought of canceling so was curious about others with upcoming trips are thinking of doing. I'm going to see what happens in the next couple of weeks, but based on everything I'm hearing/reading etc., seems like it'll get worse before it gets better. Sooooo, perhaps we'll be rescheduling our visit to Mickey & Minnie!



I’m sorry you have to decide this, it must be difficult. I’m not sure what I would do, to be honest.  But I  hope either way, you have an amazing time.


----------



## mrsap

Is anyone going to either the May or June Moonlight Magic events? I had NO idea we even had one fall on our dates this year!! I don’t even check the party dates anymore because they never fall on our vacation dates! I happened to get an email the night before saying there is one while we are on property! I couldn’t believe it! I had a pretty high number, but luckily was able to get a spot. I am looking forward to our first event!


----------



## bobbiwoz

May 2....we are registered!


----------



## espov

I work for a school district in Bergen Cty; I just got a call all school districts in the county will be closed for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## MM0422

espov said:


> I work for a school district in Bergen Cty; I just got a call all school districts in the county will be closed for at least 2 weeks.


Thanks for the update! Several schools in Essex County where we are will be moving to "distance learning" from 3/16 - 3/27 and they'll then reassess whether to extend it. I also saw that Disneyland is closing starting on 3/14 through the end of the month. Unfortunately, we canceled our trip but it's for the best until things start to get under control. Thanks again for the update!


----------



## mrsap

Disney World and Universal too.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...Md4GrTey0-P-ctMhctnsSoczmtnap-aSiWhktsWW6myhs


----------



## mrsap

MM0422 said:


> Thanks for the update! Several schools in Essex County where we are will be moving to "distance learning" from 3/16 - 3/27 and they'll then reassess whether to extend it. I also saw that Disneyland is closing starting on 3/14 through the end of the month. Unfortunately, we canceled our trip but it's for the best until things start to get under control. Thanks again for the update!





espov said:


> I work for a school district in Bergen Cty; I just got a call all school districts in the county will be closed for at least 2 weeks.



It’s crazy. I’m assuming our kids will be off next week as well. We are hoping to get an announcement today. Things have changed so much since our last big virus outbreak. I don’t remember anything being this drastic. I just hope we can all get back to normal soon.  We are in double digits for our Disney trip and I’m trying to decide if I should be excited or concerned.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Yes it is crazy.  Of course 24/7 news coverage doesn't help.  I know it's good to know what's going on but we don't have all the answers yet and the constant droning on only helps to escalate peoples fears.  I hope we get a handle on this real soon so we can all get back to normal.

Sending pixie dust to all of us, we all need to stay calm, wash our hands for 20 seconds minimum and often, and I'm sure you all know the rest.  Keep healthy everyone.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

My family all live in Burlington County, the Board of Health for BC decided late Friday that all schools in BC will be closed until 4/20/20.  It appears that every other county NJ who have taken this type of action are only closing schools for two weeks.  I'm not sure why BC has decided to close the schools for five weeks or how they plan on the students to make up that time lost on their educations.  I'm waiting to hear more details how this will be handled but I have to say I am very concerned for the time lost on school lessons.  I hope they don't just plan to excuse this time, if they do how will the students be ready for the following year?   Concerned grandparent in Burlington County, NJ.


----------



## Ginger R

Ms.Minnie said:


> My family all live in Burlington County, the Board of Health for BC decided late Friday that all schools in BC will be closed until 4/20/20.  It appears that every other county NJ who have taken this type of action are only closing schools for two weeks.  I'm not sure why BC has decided to close the schools for five weeks or how they plan on the students to make up that time lost on their educations.  I'm waiting to hear more details how this will be handled but I have to say I am very concerned for the time lost on school lessons.  I hope they don't just plan to excuse this time, if they do how will the students be ready for the following year?   Concerned grandparent in Burlington County, NJ.


Hi, we are in Gloucester County and all of our schools are now closed for a minimum of 2 weeks until March 30th. However we are doing "remote learning" so they say it will count towards the 180 days. So, tomorrow starts our remote learning. We shall see how this works out Hopefully Burlington Co. Is doing the same so as to not have to extend school longer at the end??? I personally think for us March 30th will get extended as well.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lawrence Township Public Schools are closed beginning Monday, March 16, 2020 through April 13, 2020.


----------



## mrsap

Bergen and Passaic County schools are also closed. This is just crazy. Governor considering putting a curfew on NJ next.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

That should be interesting.  I wonder how that would work.  Personally I think people are panicking.  I understand we all need to be careful and do the things we can to protect ourselves but I think this is being over reported causing panic in the general public.  I will be glad when this has passed and we all get back to normal.  Keeping my fingers this will happen soon.


----------



## Ginger R

mrsap said:


> It’s crazy. I’m assuming our kids will be off next week as well. We are hoping to get an announcement today. Things have changed so much since our last big virus outbreak. I don’t remember anything being this drastic. I just hope we can all get back to normal soon.  We are in double digits for our Disney trip and I’m trying to decide if I should be excited or concerned. ☹


Aww I know how you feel. We are (were) at 23 days. I know in my heart it's never opening up in the beginning of April so our trip will be cancelled but we most likely won't call to deal with this til later in the month. We were so looking forward to it but hopefully we will reschedule for summer or whatever.  Hopefully yours will be safe enough of a time away for it to be ok.


----------



## espov

Ms.Minnie said:


> My family all live in Burlington County, the Board of Health for BC decided late Friday that all schools in BC will be closed until 4/20/20.  It appears that every other county NJ who have taken this type of action are only closing schools for two weeks.  I'm not sure why BC has decided to close the schools for five weeks or how they plan on the students to make up that time lost on their educations.  I'm waiting to hear more details how this will be handled but I have to say I am very concerned for the time lost on school lessons.  I hope they don't just plan to excuse this time, if they do how will the students be ready for the following year?   Concerned grandparent in Burlington County, NJ.


Bergen Cty has stated min two weeks but the administration on our district is preparing for longer. I’m in the business office of the district and we were told district is remaining open only schools closed. So at least I know our district will continue teaching until things go back to normal. Not sure if all towns are able or prepared for distance learning


----------



## Ms.Minnie

So apparently a curfew has just been placed in Hoboken from 10PM to 5AM.  Two days ago in Jersey City same times.  Crazy time!


----------



## mrsap

http://newjersey.news12.com/story/4...firms-5yearold-tests-positive-for-coronavirus
http://newjersey.news12.com/story/4...ips-first-positive-covid19-test-of-a-resident
https://www.northjersey.com/story/n...&utm_campaign=news_alerts&utm_term=news_alert


----------



## Ms.Minnie

I know this is all for the good of curbing the spread of this terrible virus but it's like being quarantined whether you have the virus or not.  I guess the thing is you can have and not know it and potentially spread it to other unsuspecting people.  My neighbor called me on Sunday, she was leaving church and headed to the store.  She wanted to know if we needed anything, we didn't as we always go the store on Monday.  I texted her on Monday to say we were headed out to the store if she needed anything.  She texted back that she and her daughter were on lock down for 14 days because a co-worker had the virus.  She doesn't know if she has it or not but quarantined just incase.  Goes to show you never know who might have it or who you might be giving it to you...so I guess this makes it clearer to me why we should stay home as much as possible and limit who we see in person.

I sincerely hope all of you a keep well and that none of us gets this terrible virus.  I have confidence in our elected officials that they are doing everything they can to get this under control as soon as possible.  This too shall pass.


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> I know this is all for the good of curbing the spread of this terrible virus but it's like being quarantined whether you have the virus or not.  I guess the thing is you can have and not know it and potentially spread it to other unsuspecting people.  My neighbor called me on Sunday, she was leaving church and headed to the store.  She wanted to know if we needed anything, we didn't as we always go the store on Monday.  I texted her on Monday to say we were headed out to the store if she needed anything.  She texted back that she and her daughter were on lock down for 14 days because a co-worker had the virus.  She doesn't know if she has it or not but quarantined just incase.  Goes to show you never know who might have it or who you might be giving it to you...so I guess this makes it clearer to me why we should stay home as much as possible and limit who we see in person.
> 
> I sincerely hope all of you a keep well and that none of us gets this terrible virus.  I have confidence in our elected officials that they are doing everything they can to get this under control as soon as possible.  This too shall pass.



Wow, thankfully you didn’t have her get you anything at the store! It is scary, but I too agree, I trust what’s being done by our officials. Let’s just hope things start looking up soon! Stay healthy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

By Chris Franklin | For NJ.com
Cape May County Freeholder Director Gerald Thornton wants visitors from outside of the county to stay away for at least two weeks.
People from outside of Cape May County have been traveling to their Shore homes, Thornton told NJ Advance Media Tuesday. Some have come from areas where patients have been diagnosed with coronavirus.
...

The Freeholder Director said the additional people in the county had impacted the number of supplies at supermarkets and the number of people calling to have the water turned on in their second homes. 
If the visitors were to bring coronavirus to Cape May County, Thronton said he doesn’t want to place a strain on the medical system. The county only has one hospital, Cape Regional Medical Center. With one facility, Thornton said he is concerned for the senior citizen community who he says makes up 25% of the county’s population.
“Suddenly we are seeing these large numbers coming here that we plan for an our summer season,” Thronton stated. "At this point in time, our county health department is really concerned about what’s happening.”
Cape May is one of the six remaining counties in the state that has not reported a case of coronavirus. Thornton said that there are 11 people in the county who are being tested for the virus, but he has not received any news that the test have come back positive.


----------



## MM0422

bobbiwoz said:


> By Chris Franklin | For NJ.com
> Cape May County Freeholder Director Gerald Thornton wants visitors from outside of the county to stay away for at least two weeks.
> People from outside of Cape May County have been traveling to their Shore homes, Thornton told NJ Advance Media Tuesday. Some have come from areas where patients have been diagnosed with coronavirus.
> ...
> 
> The Freeholder Director said the additional people in the county had impacted the number of supplies at supermarkets and the number of people calling to have the water turned on in their second homes.
> If the visitors were to bring coronavirus to Cape May County, Thronton said he doesn’t want to place a strain on the medical system. The county only has one hospital, Cape Regional Medical Center. With one facility, Thornton said he is concerned for the senior citizen community who he says makes up 25% of the county’s population.
> “Suddenly we are seeing these large numbers coming here that we plan for an our summer season,” Thronton stated. "At this point in time, our county health department is really concerned about what’s happening.”
> Cape May is one of the six remaining counties in the state that has not reported a case of coronavirus. Thornton said that there are 11 people in the county who are being tested for the virus, but he has not received any news that the test have come back positive.


Thank you for sharing! I wonder if we'll see more of this in the coming days. While no one knows exactly how many cases there are given the relatively low number of tests performed, I was just looking at a dashboard on the Dept. of Health's website (https://www.nj.gov/health/cd/topics/covid2019_dashboard.shtml) and there's a huge disparity in the number of confirmed cases between counties. I don't know how this would actually be enforced, but I can see those with few or no cases wanting to restrict people from other counties entering. 

I also wonder whether we'll eventually see more restrictions coming. I'm in Essex County and ran to the grocery store earlier and was actually shocked at how many people were there. Maybe I shouldn't have been so surprised, but I realized how unsafe it was standing in line in such close proximity to others etc. While waiting, I was starting to think about what could be done....will they eventually say when certain groups can go to the store, or do it based on where your last name falls on the alphabet, or odd/even number of your house, etc. Again, no idea how any of this could be enforced, but it was a bit crazy so I'm curious to see what happens in the coming weeks. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## RivShore

MM0422 said:


> do it based on where your last name falls on the alphabet



If the crowds keep up, that's a great idea and one town actually tried to do exactly that, but of course Trenton put a quick stop to it...

https://www.nj.com/union/2020/03/nj...ast-names-then-the-state-ag-got-involved.html


----------



## Pooh12863

RivShore said:


> If the crowds keep up, that's a great idea and one town actually tried to do exactly that, but of course Trenton put a quick stop to it...
> 
> https://www.nj.com/union/2020/03/nj...ast-names-then-the-state-ag-got-involved.html



I’ve been telling my wife that the stores just need to put a limit on how many of each item you can buy and that would solve the supply problem for the most part. She was thankfully finally able to get a pack of TP (one ply ) ‘cause we were down to our last two rolls.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> By Chris Franklin | For NJ.com
> Cape May County Freeholder Director Gerald Thornton wants visitors from outside of the county to stay away for at least two weeks.
> People from outside of Cape May County have been traveling to their Shore homes, Thornton told NJ Advance Media Tuesday. Some have come from areas where patients have been diagnosed with coronavirus.
> ...
> 
> The Freeholder Director said the additional people in the county had impacted the number of supplies at supermarkets and the number of people calling to have the water turned on in their second homes.
> If the visitors were to bring coronavirus to Cape May County, Thronton said he doesn’t want to place a strain on the medical system. The county only has one hospital, Cape Regional Medical Center. With one facility, Thornton said he is concerned for the senior citizen community who he says makes up 25% of the county’s population.
> “Suddenly we are seeing these large numbers coming here that we plan for an our summer season,” Thronton stated. "At this point in time, our county health department is really concerned about what’s happening.”
> Cape May is one of the six remaining counties in the state that has not reported a case of coronavirus. Thornton said that there are 11 people in the county who are being tested for the virus, but he has not received any news that the test have come back positive.



This is interesting to me.  My DH and I have a reservation at The Virginia on Sunday 4/5 through 4/7/20.  After I heard about the restaurants being closed for dining in I called to see about cancelling my reservation.  I was told that I could cancel but I would only get a credit that would have to be used within the year.  I asked her how I was supposed to get dinner if all the restaurants were closed (at that point I didn't realize they could do takeout).  I asked her if they had a kitchen we could use to cook our own dinner, of course they don't which I knew would be the answer but I was trying to make a point.  The young lady I was talking with said they were going to be open for the dates I was booked.  I choose not to take the credit at this point, I will wait and see what happens.  Later that day I checked their website and it now shows that they will be closed (hotel & restaurant) until 4/1/20.  So I guess my best course of action at this point is to check back after 4/1/20 to find out if they are open or not.  If they are not open I feel I should get a full refund not a credit.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

It looks like all schools in KS and possible CA are closed for the rest of the school year.  Wow, can you believe it?


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> It looks like all schools in KS and possible CA are closed for the rest of the school year.  Wow, can you believe it?



That’s Just Crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

I think so too but what do I know???


----------



## bobbiwoz

We had a cabin rented from Dollywood cabins for three nights.  We were leaving Easter morning.  This was just booked 10 days ago.  When we cancelled yesterday, we were prepared to lose, $150 dollars, the non refundable part of out $700 deposit, but we got it all back.


----------



## mrsap

I just canceled our extended Easter weekend trip to Washington this morning! My kids are so bummed. We were signed up for a White House tour and they wanted to see it SO bad!!! We’ll try again at a later date.


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> I just canceled our extended Easter weekend trip to Washington this morning! My kids are so bummed. We were signed up for a White House tour and they wanted to see it SO bad!!! We’ll try again at a later date.


That’s a loss.  I hope you/they get another chance.


----------



## MM0422

Ms.Minnie said:


> It looks like all schools in KS and possible CA are closed for the rest of the school year.  Wow, can you believe it?


Oh gosh, that would be my worst nightmare!!    I really hope it doesn't come to that here.


----------



## MM0422

RivShore said:


> If the crowds keep up, that's a great idea and one town actually tried to do exactly that, but of course Trenton put a quick stop to it...
> 
> https://www.nj.com/union/2020/03/nj...ast-names-then-the-state-ag-got-involved.html


I hadn't realized Union wanted to try it. Too bad they weren't able to move forward with it -- could have been a mini pilot to see how it works and maybe would have been implemented more broadly. Clearly people far smarter than me are making the decisions!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> We had a cabin rented from Dollywood cabins for three nights.  We were leaving Easter morning.  This was just booked 10 days ago.  When we cancelled yesterday, we were prepared to lose, $150 dollars, the non refundable part of out $700 deposit, but we got it all back.



I'm sorry you had to cancel your plans but I'm glad that you were able to get a full refund.  My experience with The Virginia in Cape May at this moment isn't favorable.  By only offering to give a credit good for one year doesn't create goodwill in my mind towards this establishment.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> I just canceled our extended Easter weekend trip to Washington this morning! My kids are so bummed. We were signed up for a White House tour and they wanted to see it SO bad!!! We’ll try again at a later date.



I'm sorry you had to cancel and I hope you have another opportunity to go to DC with your children and visit the White House.  When my children were younger we were lucky enough to get to do this.  Visiting DC and the White House was a very memorable experience for all of us.


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> I'm sorry you had to cancel and I hope you have another opportunity to go to DC with your children and visit the White House.  When my children were younger we were lucky enough to get to do this.  Visiting DC and the White House was a very memorable experience for all of us.



Thank you! I’m sure we’ll get back there sooner than later!!


----------



## espov

Pooh12863 said:


> I’ve been telling my wife that the stores just need to put a limit on how many of each item you can buy and that would solve the supply problem for the most part. She was thankfully finally able to get a pack of TP (one ply ) ‘cause we were down to our last two rolls.


Last Monday when all you heard about was toilet paper shortage I brought a pack online the only brand Home Depot would actually deliver as opposed to me going in. I was annoyed I paid $9 for shipping but now I’m glad I bought that. We also were done to last 3 rolls. Now even diapers aren’t available online and amazon has them for double the cost. I wish people would listen to the horror stories coming out of Italy and just stay home.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> I’ve been telling my wife that the stores just need to put a limit on how many of each item you can buy and that would solve the supply problem for the most part. *She was thankfully finally able to get a pack of TP (one ply ) ‘cause we were down to our last two rolls.*



Thanks this gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

We are both retired, I know that makes a big difference.  I used to not be retired so I know that now I have the advantage of shopping when it's not busy.  That being said we buy TP and paper towels in bulk and at good prices so TP and paper towels are not an issue in my house.  Thank you Lord! Glad for small blessings!  Also glad I don't need diapers anymore and I only have one grandchild that still need diapers.  Thank you God for small blessings!  I hope you all stay well.


----------



## Ginger R

We unfortunately cancelled our Easter break trip. We were supposed to be staying at BLT for 9 nights from April 7th-16th. We cancelled on Monday because of all the unknowns and doubts that it 'll  open back up anyway by then. So disappointed but we 'll see how things go and when we can reschedule again. Sorry to everyone that had any upcoming plans they had to cancel whether Disney or someplace else.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> It looks like all schools in KS and possible CA are closed for the rest of the school year.  Wow, can you believe it?



I feel bad for the seniors.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ginger R said:


> We unfortunately cancelled our Easter break trip. We were supposed to be staying at BLT for 9 nights from April 7th-16th. We cancelled on Monday because of all the unknowns and doubts that it 'll  open back up anyway by then. So disappointed but we 'll see how things go and when we can reschedule again. Sorry to everyone that had any upcoming plans they had to cancel whether Disney or someplace else.



Im holding out for Apr 13-18 still, only because I have three ticketed events already paid for. I’m waiting for Disney to cancel on me so they have to refund those tickets. I’m under no delusion that they’ll open by then so right now I’m looking at eating my airline tickets and 128 unbankable points that expire on May 31. I’ll have to get them into RCI by 4/15.


----------



## MM0422

Pooh12863 said:


> Im holding out for Apr 13-18 still, only because I have three ticketed events already paid for. I’m waiting for Disney to cancel on me so they have to refund those tickets. I’m under no delusion that they’ll open by then so right now I’m looking at eating my airline tickets and 128 unbankable points that expire on May 31. I’ll have to get them into RCI by 4/15.


Sorry to hear about your upcoming trip, but I'm not sure when Disney will realistically reopen. For your airline tickets, if you haven't reached out to the airline yet, you might want to consider it (although you'll be on hold for awhile). I called United about our 4/1 trip and they were very accommodating and have given me credits that I can use through Jan 2021 which is a year from the date the tickets were last modified.


----------



## espov

https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/10-positive-updates-on-the-covid-19-outbreaks-from-around-the-world/

Thought this was a good share!


----------



## espov

I think I’m going to cancel my May 24-29 trip- They are estimating things won’t go back to normal till July - Aug. I don’t want to be up in the air waiting until last minute.


----------



## mrsap

https://www.northjersey.com/story/n...&utm_campaign=news_alerts&utm_term=news_alert


----------



## mrsap

https://www.northjersey.com/story/n...s-cases-county-breakdown-nj-cases/5034303002/


----------



## oufpat

Have a trip scheduled for May 26-31 ( 2 studios a SSR) ,then one with kids and grandkids August 14-20 (1 studio and a 2 br at BLT) . Have AP's for this year since we'll be making 3 trips (went December 2019) and non-refundable airfare booked for May. Do not plan on cancelling May unless Disney does not open. Then hoping I can move the May points to August reservation, and have some to bank. It would be confusing because for the trips I'm using  a combination of current points, banked points, some borrowed points and some points that were transferred in!


----------



## espov

oufpat said:


> Have a trip scheduled for May 26-31 ( 2 studios a SSR) ,then one with kids and grandkids August 14-20 (1 studio and a 2 br at BLT) . Have AP's for this year since we'll be making 3 trips (went December 2019) and non-refundable airfare booked for May. Do not plan on cancelling May unless Disney does not open. Then hoping I can move the May points to August reservation, and have some to bank. It would be confusing because for the trips I'm using  a combination of current points, banked points, some borrowed points and some points that were transferred in!



I think airline are waving all fees even from a non refundable ticket - you won’t get your money back for those but I think you’d get the credit to use in the future for that tickets you purchased. At least that’s how I understood it.


----------



## Pooh12863

MM0422 said:


> Sorry to hear about your upcoming trip, but I'm not sure when Disney will realistically reopen. For your airline tickets, if you haven't reached out to the airline yet, you might want to consider it (although you'll be on hold for awhile). I called United about our 4/1 trip and they were very accommodating and have given me credits that I can use through Jan 2021 which is a year from the date the tickets were last modified.



Got a bit of good news today, Southwest has extended their travel credits until June 2021 so I won’t get burnt for my flight cost.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Got a bit of good news today, Southwest has extended their travel credits until June 2021 so I won’t get burnt for my flight cost.



That’s great news!
What are you doing up so late/early?!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> That’s great news!
> What are you doing up so late/early?!


Not quite as early, good morning!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Not quite as early, good morning!



Good morning!!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> That’s great news!
> What are you doing up so late/early?!



What? Doesn’t everyone go to bed at 5 am? 

I’ve had insomnia something fierce the past few weeks. And this too shall pass.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Not quite as early, good morning!





mrsap said:


> Good morning!!!!



Good morning to the both of you and everyone else.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> What? Doesn’t everyone go to bed at 5 am?
> 
> I’ve had insomnia something fierce the past few weeks. And this too shall pass.



Aw I’m sorry to hear that. I hope you can get some rest in the coming nights.


----------



## espov

Pooh12863 said:


> Got a bit of good news today, Southwest has extended their travel credits until June 2021 so I won’t get burnt for my flight cost.


I was getting ready to call and cancel my end of May trip but the airlines aren’t accepting changes or waiving fee for travel past April 30th :/


----------



## Pooh12863

espov said:


> I was getting ready to call and cancel my end of May trip but the airlines aren’t accepting changes or waiving fee for travel past April 30th :/



I’m still in limbo for Memorial Day, I have too much time left to make a decision on that one yet. Guess I’ll have to check Spirits policies on that one.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I’m still in limbo for Memorial Day, I have too much time left to make a decision on that one yet. Guess I’ll have to check Spirits policies on that one.



I hope you get to go!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Aw I’m sorry to hear that. I hope you can get some rest in the coming nights.



Thanks for caring, but I’m alright, I don’t need much sleep, I got lotsa coffee.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Thanks for caring, but I’m alright, I don’t need much sleep, I got lotsa coffee.



Maybe that’s the problem!!! You need a
couple glasses of wine!! Will put you right out... Or make you dance. Not sure which way you’ll feel. Ok, maybe go with tequila.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I hope you get to go!!



Me too but there’s always June.  That’s what I love about DVC, I know I’ll always be back shortly.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Me too but there’s always June.  That’s what I love about DVC, I know I’ll always be back shortly.



See you there ( hopefully!!!!! )


----------



## bobbiwoz

In view of FL closing restaurants until May 8....we will be cancelling May 2-10.  Our next trip will be July.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

We have a July trip booked but it’s not looking good


----------



## mrsap

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> We have a July trip booked but it’s not looking good



No negativity here!!!   I can’t imagine it would be closed that long.


----------



## bobbiwoz

People have asked me if I heard governor speak...No I haven’t.  Did hear Cuomo.  Does anyone have a link to what our governor said.  Or can you summarize, similar to Cuomo?


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> People have asked me if I heard governor speak...No I haven’t.  Did hear Cuomo.  Does anyone have a link to what our governor said.  Or can you summarize, similar to Cuomo?



https://www.northjersey.com/story/n...hy-closes-nonessential-businesses/2884153001/


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you!  That was fast.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you!  That was fast.



I just got the email shortly before you wrote that!! Perfect timing!! How are you guys holding up?!


----------



## mrsap

New Jersey 'stay at home' order issued to halt coronavirus spread, following footsteps of several states



https://www.foxnews.com/us/new-jersey-gov-murphy-stay-at-home-order-coronavirus


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

mrsap said:


> No negativity here!!!   I can’t imagine it would be closed that long.


I do think it will be open in one way or another by then. Just not sure I will want to head out that soon. Trying to be optimistic though and haven’t cancelled anything yet.


----------



## mrsap

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> I do think it will be open in one way or another by then. Just not sure I will want to head out that soon. Trying to be optimistic though and haven’t cancelled anything yet.



Ok, good!!!  I have all my fingers and toes crossed!!!  Positive energy!!!


----------



## espov

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> I do think it will be open in one way or another by then. Just not sure I will want to head out that soon. Trying to be optimistic though and haven’t cancelled anything yet.



I agree I wish the airlines would already extend the date past April 30th.


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> In view of FL closing restaurants until May 8....we will be cancelling May 2-10.  Our next trip will be July.



What we did, was move the date to later in May.  I have a fair amount of holding points from my beginning of March trip cancelled when my neck hurt so bad.  I moved the dates to May 16 to 22.  

A friend who lives in Tarpon Springs FL says it was a lovely day there yesterday, 80 degrees!  Let’s hope Florida sunshine and humidity does a job killing the virus there!


----------



## MM0422

Not sure if anyone saw, but Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin said "lockdown" is expected to last 10-12 weeks, or until early June.


----------



## mrsap

http://newjersey.news12.com/story/4...-nj-has-coronavirus-cases-state-total-at-1914


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> http://newjersey.news12.com/story/4...-nj-has-coronavirus-cases-state-total-at-1914



Y’all stay safe up North, looks like you’re getting hit the hardest.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Y’all stay safe up North, looks like you’re getting hit the hardest.



 Thanks. I’ll be happy when it’s all over. How are you doing? Hope you have been able to sleep.


----------



## Pooh12863

I’ve been sick for the past few weeks, upper respiratory tract infection, so my insomnia is probably related to that, sleep all day up all night. Been to the Dr once, Zpack didn’t work, but now I figure it’s best to tough it out rather than go out in public. I have a few pre-exsising conditions that leave me vulnerable to the virus so I turned chicken and haven’t left my house/yard in two week, I’m starting to go nuts.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I’ve been sick for the past few weeks, upper respiratory tract infection, so my insomnia is probably related to that, sleep all day up all night. Been to the Dr once, Zpack didn’t work, but now I figure it’s best to tough it out rather than go out in public. I have a few pre-exsising conditions that leave me vulnerable to the virus so I turned chicken and haven’t left my house/yard in two week, I’m starting to go nuts.



I’m sorry to hear that.  I hope you feel better soon. Definitely stay in, it’s not worth it. Stay healthy!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I’m sorry to hear that.  I hope you feel better soon. Definitely stay in, it’s not worth it. Stay healthy!



I gotta get better, I’m supposed to be in Disney in 21 Days.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I gotta get better, I’m supposed to be in Disney in 21 Days.



Hey! Never say never!!! I’ll keep my fingers crossed tight for you!  It really stinks not knowing if our trips will be canceled or not, but in the meantime, just get better!


----------



## bobbiwoz

In NJ we have the Cape May Lewes Ferry to get onboard if we want some cruising!  Today!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

MM0422 said:


> Not sure if anyone saw, but Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin said "lockdown" is expected to last 10-12 weeks, or until early June.



Well apparently Steve and the president aren't talking to each other.  I just heard the president saying he would like to see us open for business by Easter.  He was on Fox, the had a virtual townhall from 12-2 today.  This isn't a definite date but it sure would be nice if it were true.  I have to agree with the president, I don't see how we can keep the whole country pretty much close for 2-3 months and survive the impact to our economy and our way of life.

Also if you look at the numbers of cases in the US and the number of deaths they went down today (1.27%) from yesterday (1.38%) which means that over 98% of the US population are getting better.  This is only a one day snapshot and it isn't a totally accurate number since not everyone who may have the virus are able to get tested but it is encouraging.  I'm hoping we are close to turn the curve in the right direction.  

Stay safe and healthy everybody.


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Well apparently Steve and the president aren't talking to each other.  I just heard the president saying he would like to see us open for business by Easter.  He was on Fox, the had a virtual townhall from 12-2 today.  This isn't a definite date but it sure would be nice if it were true.  I have to agree with the president, I don't see how we can keep the whole country pretty much close for 2-3 months and survive the impact to our economy and our way of life.
> 
> Also if you look at the numbers of cases in the US and the number of deaths they went down today (1.27%) from yesterday (1.38%) which means that over 98% of the US population are getting better.  This is only a one day snapshot and it isn't a totally accurate number since not everyone who may have the virus are able to get tested but it is encouraging.  I'm hoping we are close to turn the curve in the right direction.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everybody.



I watched!!!!! Hope it happens!


----------



## mrsap

https://www.northjersey.com/story/n...03/24/latest-news-coronavirus-nj/4962627002/?


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> I’ve been sick for the past few weeks, upper respiratory tract infection, so my insomnia is probably related to that, sleep all day up all night. Been to the Dr once, Zpack didn’t work, but now I figure it’s best to tough it out rather than go out in public. I have a few pre-exsising conditions that leave me vulnerable to the virus so I turned chicken and haven’t left my house/yard in two week, I’m starting to go nuts.



Sorry to hear that your not better yet.  I hope you get better real soon.  I know what you mean about going nuts, we have been following orders and only going out when absolutely necessary.  It can really make one crazy!  Wishing you well.


----------



## bobbiwoz

In Cape May, I just received a call stating that recycling will only be collected every other week, instead of every week.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Sorry to hear that your not better yet.  I hope you get better real soon.  I know what you mean about going nuts, we have been following orders and only going out when absolutely necessary.  It can really make one crazy!  Wishing you well.



Thanks. My Doc called a script into the pharmacy for me, I'm feeling much better.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> In Cape May, I just received a call stating that recycling will only be collected every other week, instead of every week.



That's how our Twp does it normally, by pick up day we have 5-6 cans full. I hate recycle day.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pooh12863 said:


> That's how our Twp does it normally, by pick up day we have 5-6 cans full. I hate recycle day.


That’s hard to find room for!


----------



## Deploraboo

Any word on whether the Peoples’s Republic will reclassify liquor stores as non- essential and firearms shops as essential?
Hard to defend ones property with a 40 oz of malt liquor.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> Thanks. My Doc called a script into the pharmacy for me, I'm feeling much better.



Glad to hear it!  Stay well.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> In Cape May, I just received a call stating that recycling will only be collected every other week, instead of every week.



Our township actually I think it's a county thing but we do it every other week also.  You get used to it, it works.


----------



## mrsap

Hello NJ! Hope everyone is staying healthy!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning NJ, Ditto, ^


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning NJ, Ditto, ^



Morning!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Yes happy Friday!  Getting very close to the 15 days, wonder what will happen after that.

Does anyone know when the stay at home policy for NJ is supposed to end?  Has a date been given?


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Yes happy Friday!  Getting very close to the 15 days, wonder what will happen after that.
> 
> Does anyone know when the stay at home policy for NJ is supposed to end?  Has a date been given?



Here’s the latest information, however, I do not see any info on when it ends:

https://www.northjersey.com/story/n...st-news-cases-deaths-restrictions/2919658001/


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Thanks for the link.  Yeah I didn't think there was an end date, guess we are taking it day by day and with the increase in the number of cases it doesn't look like it's going to end 3/31/20.  Not trying to be Debbie downer but it's not looking good...sure hope I'm wrong.


----------



## BlakeNJ

mrsap said:


> View attachment 438252
> 
> *NJ DVC OWNERS*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANIMAL KINGDOM VILLAS*
> Pooh12863
> bobbiwoz
> NJ Disney Family
> EAHajd
> d’s do disney
> Kelly T.
> NJMomto2
> rongarbutt
> jetku
> ppoe65
> TeresaNJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AULANI RESORT*
> 
> 
> View attachment 438256
> *BAY LAKE TOWER*
> bobbiwoz
> oufpat
> Anteup0824
> sue beelin
> Jwdisney914
> kidsisney
> Jeterdog2004
> goofy370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BEACH CLUB VILLAS*
> Undavolt
> bobbiwoz
> DVC Jackie
> SheriB
> BuzzyBelle
> wdwlver
> goofy370
> 
> 
> View attachment 438257
> *BOARDWALK VILLAS RESORT*
> redc
> Ms.Minnie
> Ginger R.
> bobbiwoz
> PatMcDuck
> carone0318
> sue beelin
> Pooh12863
> 
> 
> View attachment 438258
> *BOULDER RIDGE VILLAS*
> bobbiwoz
> kbeam
> Ohana2011
> 
> 
> View attachment 438259
> *COPPER CREEK VILLAS & CABINS*
> mrsap
> Pooh12863
> Undavolt
> Patclairesmom
> NJMermaid
> ciaoaloha31
> Ohana2011
> kiddisney
> VDH730
> 
> 
> View attachment 438261
> *GRAND CALIFORNIAN HOTEL & SPA*
> 
> dcpluto
> 
> 
> View attachment 438263
> *HILTON HEAD ISLAND RESORT*
> bobbiwoz
> carone0318
> 
> 
> View attachment 438264
> *OLD KEY WEST RESORT*
> Patclairesmom
> sticker231
> SecondEventuality


SSR, Blakenj


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Thanks for the link.  Yeah I didn't think there was an end date, guess we are taking it day by day and with the increase in the number of cases it doesn't look like it's going to end 3/31/20.  Not trying to be Debbie downer but it's not looking good...sure hope I'm wrong.



Unfortunately with the way things are going I don't think it will end any time soon. My best guess would be not before May.  Too Debbie Downer?


----------



## Pooh12863

BlakeNJ said:


> SSR, Blakenj



Welcome.


----------



## mrsap

BlakeNJ said:


> SSR, Blakenj



Happy you found us! I’ll get you up under your Home  Resort!




Ms.Minnie said:


> Thanks for the link.  Yeah I didn't think there was an end date, guess we are taking it day by day and with the increase in the number of cases it doesn't look like it's going to end 3/31/20.  Not trying to be Debbie downer but it's not looking good...sure hope I'm wrong.



I hope you’re wrong too!!!!  But realistically, I’ll assume sometime in May.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> That’s hard to find room for!



I have 3 garage bays so storage isn’t the problem, it’s the 250 foot driveway that makes it a pain in the butt.


----------



## MM0422

I imagine you might have seen this too, but I just read that Disney is closed "until further notice" and that they're going to pay hourly park and resort cast members through April 18th. Fingers crossed that we can start to get a handle on this thing in the next few weeks.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Down the shore, we barely have room for three garbage bins.  During the summer, when renters are here having a party, recycled bottles and cans pile up weekly.  I certainly understand every other week now, and frankly that could be the case in the whole off season IMO.


----------



## Pooh12863

MM0422 said:


> I imagine you might have seen this too, but I just read that Disney is closed "until further notice" and that they're going to pay hourly park and resort cast members through April 18th. Fingers crossed that we can start to get a handle on this thing in the next few weeks.



I saw it too, on hold with MS, biting the bullet and canceling my April trip.
☹


----------



## MM0422

Pooh12863 said:


> I saw it too, on hold with MS, biting the bullet and canceling my April trip.
> ☹


Awww, I'm sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed things are up and running well before your May trip.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I saw it too, on hold with MS, biting the bullet and canceling my April trip.
> ☹



Sorry you had to cancel ☹


----------



## Pooh12863

MM0422 said:


> Awww, I'm sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed things are up and running well before your May trip.



Yea I’m holding onto that one for now.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Sorry you had to cancel ☹


Ah, it’s OK, I made another reservation for next spring this morning, canceled one tonight, it all balances out. Now I have 130 RCI point, maybe I’ll book a trip to Wales to visit my people.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Ah, it’s OK, I made another reservation for next spring this morning, canceled one tonight, it all balances out. Now I have 130 RCI point, maybe I’ll book a trip to Wales to visit my people.



Good for you. I’m happy you have a great attitude about it.


----------



## mrsap

Trump mulls imposing coronavirus quarantine on New York, New Jersey & Connecticut



https://www.foxnews.com/politics/tr...quarantine-on-new-york-new-jersey-connecticut


----------



## mrsap

Thought I’d post since not everyone receives emails from DVC....

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/03/dvc-pandemic-closure-statement-rwb1/


----------



## ThomFoolery

Hi! Home is SSR, but have a BWV trip booked for May 6.  I feel like it's right on the cusp and so I can't do anything yet.


----------



## mrsap

Really?!

https://www.foxnews.com/us/new-jersey-gov-slams-corona-party-warning-against-gatherings


----------



## mrsap

ThomFoolery said:


> Hi! Home is SSR, but have a BWV trip booked for May 6.  I feel like it's right on the cusp and so I can't do anything yet.



 Happy you found us! I’ll get you up under your Home Resort!


----------



## mrsap

http://newjersey.news12.com/story/4...quarantine-in-new-york-new-jersey-connecticut


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good Sunday morning!


----------



## DizDaD7

mrsap said:


> Really?!
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/new-jersey-gov-slams-corona-party-warning-against-gatherings


Why The F Don't these people get?????    sorry for that.....


----------



## mrsap

DizDaD7 said:


> Why The F Don't these people get?????    sorry for that.....



Morons.


----------



## DizDaD7

bobbiwoz said:


> Good Sunday morning!


G'Morn from Good ol Bergen County...
Well Perhaps not sooo good.

Just read an article that this county alone has more that 38 states themselves have:

*https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...more-coronavirus-cases-than-38-us-states.html*


----------



## mrsap

https://www.northjersey.com/story/n...ases-bergen-county-passaic-county/2906610001/


----------



## Pooh12863

ThomFoolery said:


> Hi! Home is SSR, but have a BWV trip booked for May 6.  I feel like it's right on the cusp and so I can't do anything yet.



Welcome.


----------



## Pooh12863

https://www.foxnews.com/us/new-jersey-gov-slams-corona-party-warning-against-gatheringsShallow gene pool right there.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Good Sunday morning!


 I’m a little late, good evening.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pooh12863 said:


> I’m a little late, good evening.


Always good to connect!  Hi!


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I’m a little late, good evening.



Hello! How are you feeling?!


----------



## Pooh12863

I’m good, thanks for asking.


----------



## mrsap

Trump just announced he’s extending the Social distancing guidelines till APRIL 30  Hitting the liquor store *now*!!!!!


----------



## DizDaD7

mrsap said:


> Trump just announced he’s extending the Social distancing guidelines till APRIL 30  Hitting the liquor store *now*!!!!!


PLEASE PICK ME UP A CASE OR 2...


----------



## DizDaD7

Oops, sorry 4 the caps...


----------



## mrsap

DizDaD7 said:


> Oops, sorry 4 the caps...



 Totally fine! I was yelling I needed more wine, too!!!!!!!


----------



## Ginger R

Hi NJ friends! Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## DizDaD7

mrsap said:


> Totally fine! I was yelling I needed more wine, too!!!!!!!


I was sorta----->wine ing......Pun intended...   But cheers!


----------



## DizDaD7

Ginger R said:


> Hi NJ friends! Hope everyone is doing well


Hey there Ginger...Just doing what we can to get along these days...


----------



## Ginger R

DizDaD7 said:


> Hey there Ginger...Just doing what we can to get along these days...


I hear ya. Us too!


----------



## supernova

Include me in the (old school) Villas at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## bobbiwoz

supernova said:


> Include me in the (old school) Villas at Wilderness Lodge.


Totally agree!

I graduated from TSC!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  They closed the beach access and promenade walk yesterday in Cape May.  I never noticed large gatherings there, but a few people.


----------



## mrsap

Morning everyone!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning and happy April fools day!  Wouldn't it be nice is this whole CV-19 thing was just an April fools joke and everything went back to normal right now?  I sure wish it was so.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  They closed the beach access and promenade walk yesterday in Cape May.  I never noticed large gatherings there, but a few people.



Very sad, seems that would be a good place to get some much needed exercise.  I guess the officials know better then us.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our dog goes on a walk around 4 every day with my hubby.  First we go for a ride, and I drop them off, so, the starting place varies which both enjoy.  ( I walk with a cane, and we all do go for at least one walk a day beginning at home.  Yesterday  we rode next to the promenade and people were walking in the street, next to the promenade.  Again, not many people at all, but those that did lost the view of the Atlantic.  So yes, I think the decision to close was a sad one.  But maybe, it was to thwart an Easter Parade.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good point about the Easter Parade.  We do need to follow the directives for social distancing and a parade doesn't sound like it would work to well with those directives. 

I have a park with walking path across the street from my house, planning on taking a walk a little later today.  It's such a beautiful day can't miss the opportunity to get some fresh air.  

Keep safe and well everyone.


----------



## trishie30

So fellow NJ DVCers, does anyone have an August trip planned and are you considering cancelling?  We'll have our family of four plus three friends for a Sweet 16.  We're driving down but because of school schedules, we wouldn't be able to reschedule a trip until the following summer.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

I had an early July trip that I moved to early January


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Do you think we will be safe in Jan?  I too have a trip planned for the later part of Jan 2021 and I'm hoping that trip is safe.  Not sure if we are going to be advised to get vaccinated for CV-19 but if so I'm guessing no vaccine will be ready by that time.  I guess it's a wait and see at this point...


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Ms.Minnie said:


> Do you think we will be safe in Jan?  I too have a trip planned for the later part of Jan 2021 and I'm hoping that trip is safe.  Not sure if we are going to be advised to get vaccinated for CV-19 but if so I'm guessing no vaccine will be ready by that time.  I guess it's a wait and see at this point...


I assume there won’t be a vaccine by then. My fear is that if it turns out to in fact be seasonal, it might be making a return trip by then.


----------



## artesian

trishie30 said:


> So fellow NJ DVCers, does anyone have an August trip planned and are you considering cancelling?  We'll have our family of four plus three friends for a Sweet 16.  We're driving down but because of school schedules, we wouldn't be able to reschedule a trip until the following summer.


I'm holding out hope somehow we can go so I don't plan on considering cancelling to a week or two after July 4th


----------



## bobbiwoz

If August isn’t good, then I think the whole summer could be cancelled.

I’m hoping for an effective treatment, since it seems a vaccine could take a year.


----------



## bobbiwoz

It‘s sunny here in Cape May which is a definite improvement!  How is everyone this morning?


----------



## mrsap

Morning! So far so good. Was feeling a little crappy last night, but feel better this morning. How about you? I love waking up to a beautiful sunny day. ☀


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you!
I’m feeling good, hubby too.  Gus is curled up by the fireplace, gas.  It’s still cooler outside than we feel comfortable with.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you!
> I’m feeling good, hubby too.  Gus is curled up by the fireplace, gas.  It’s still cooler outside than we feel comfortable with.



I still have the heat jacked up! I’m always cold!!  Happy you are all well!!! Hope you enjoy this beautiful day!


----------



## bobbiwoz

My car battery went dead last week, and all neighbors help to charge hasn’t worked.  We thought we would wait for crisis to be over to deal with it.  Tom needs a project, we all do, so, he called the tow company and is taking care of it now.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning!  Yes it is a beautiful day today, a bright sunny day does help to lift the spirits.  We will go for a walk a little later today, can't pass up the opportunity to enjoy the sunshine.

Before this whole thing started I build the Lego Cinderella Castle, it was a fun project.  If I had known I would be on lockdown for so long I would have waited!  Yesterday I made myself a very long list of jobs I need to do around the house (spring cleaning, ugh!).  I have been feeling a little down because I know I can't go anywhere and even if I could there's no place to go because everything is pretty much closed.  I feel much better when I'm busy and know I have accomplished something.

I hope we all have a happy and pleasant day.  Keep healthy and safe!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> I assume there won’t be a vaccine by then. My fear is that if it turns out to in fact be seasonal, it might be making a return trip by then.



I sure hope not but I guess at this point it's a wait and see.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  They closed the beach access and promenade walk yesterday in Cape May.  I never noticed large gatherings there, but a few people.



I think they're trying to curb the seasonal folks from quarantining at the shore and taxing your local resources. No beach or boardwalk might as well stay home.


----------



## Pooh12863

trishie30 said:


> So fellow NJ DVCers, does anyone have an August trip planned and are you considering cancelling?  We'll have our family of four plus three friends for a Sweet 16.  We're driving down but because of school schedules, we wouldn't be able to reschedule a trip until the following summer.



I've got a May and a June trip planned that I haven't even considered canceling yet, I'm going with a wait and see attitude.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> It‘s sunny here in Cape May which is a definite improvement!  How is everyone this morning?





mrsap said:


> Morning! So far so good. Was feeling a little crappy last night, but feel better this morning. How about you? I love waking up to a beautiful sunny day. ☀



Good afternoon, I gotta start getting out of bed earlier.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pooh12863 said:


> I've got a May and a June trip planned that I haven't even considered canceling yet, I'm going with a wait and see attitude.


We have May and July planned.  We would go even if parks aren’t opened.  Just want a get away!!


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Good afternoon, I gotta start getting out of bed earlier.



Need to get to sleep earlier!!!!!


----------



## MM0422

For anyone looking to travel once this is behind us (I really do hope that's soon!), I just booked flights on United for our trip late Dec/early Jan and the tickets were less than $125rt each which is much less than we've paid in a really long time. Anyway, just wanted to share with the group in case you're planning some upcoming travel to celebrate the end of this craziness!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Mine would be $119 r/t - now I just need my stimulus check


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning , quite windy!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning , quite windy!



Hello, NJ!


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning , quite windy!





mrsap said:


> Hello, NJ!



Good Morning.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Good Morning.



Wow!! What are you doing up?!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Wow!! What are you doing up?!



Small bladder.


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Wow!! What are you doing up?!


I was going to ask too!


----------



## mrsap

So we ended up going outside to enjoy the weather yesterday!! DS wanted us to do an Easter egg hunt for him, so we did it a few times (he hid them on us too!!) Then he wanted to practice pitching, so I sat on the deck with a glass of wine and watched him! DD stayed inside playing video games. (Like mother, like daughter!)  Did you guys do anything outdoors yesterday? I can’t wait until I can keep the windows open all day!!!


----------



## Ginger R

Good morning everyone! Happy Friday! Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend


----------



## Ginger R

mrsap said:


> So we ended up going outside to enjoy the weather yesterday!! DS wanted us to do an Easter egg hunt for him, so we did it a few times (he hid them on us too!!) Then he wanted to practice pitching, so I sat on the deck with a glass of wine and watched him! DD stayed inside playing video games. (Like mother, like daughter!)  Did you guys do anything outdoors yesterday? I can’t wait until I can keep the windows open all day!!!


Hi, we went out yesterday afternoon too! It was windy but felt nice to be outside. Played paddle ball with my daughter. We made that be kinda like "gym class" lol


----------



## MM0422

Good morning everyone! I am also looking forward to being able to open the windows to get fresh air in the house - can't wait for the warmer spring weather to arrive. We try to get outside as much as we can for a change of scenery and fresh air but it's been a bit chilly this week. A couple days a week, I take the kids on a drive, we have a picnic in the car, and they watch a movie in the backseat. They enjoy it as it's something different than what's become the new norm of being home all day. I believe Onward begins streaming on Disney+ today so that will probably be the movie of choice today. I hope everyone has a wonderful day and continues to stay safe and healthy!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> I've got a May and a June trip planned that I haven't even considered canceling yet, I'm going with a wait and see attitude.



I like your optimism.



Pooh12863 said:


> I think they're trying to curb the seasonal folks from quarantining at the shore and taxing your local resources. No beach or boardwalk might as well stay home.



 Unless you have a water view.     Don't flame me, just sayin.

Happy Friday, another week is almost over.  I do have to say that time does seem to be moving along very quickly.  I hope everyone is staying safe, social distancing and staying well.  Can't wait for this to be over!


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> I like your optimism.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have a water view.     Don't flame me, just sayin.
> 
> Happy Friday, another week is almost over.  I do have to say that time does seem to be moving along very quickly.  I hope everyone is staying safe, social distancing and staying well.  Can't wait for this to be over!



I agree! Time definitely seems to be going quickly! My kids are just finishing their third week of “home school.” We have not heard from our superintendent yet to let us know how much longer this will be. I am hoping by Sunday we will hear something. The kids have been doing great, thankfully. All they keep saying is they hope we can still go to Disney in the summer. I think we will be collectively upset if not, but I understand if we cannot.

This morning, I just added a second week to our fall trip, just in case we are not able to go this summer due to closure (since we still have points left over.) I hate taking the kids out of school so long, that’s why we have shortened our fall trips in the first place, but thankfully the teachers have been great and provide classwork the kids will miss.

Stay healthy everyone!


----------



## espov

MM0422 said:


> For anyone looking to travel once this is behind us (I really do hope that's soon!), I just booked flights on United for our trip late Dec/early Jan and the tickets were less than $125rt each which is much less than we've paid in a really long time. Anyway, just wanted to share with the group in case you're planning some upcoming travel to celebrate the end of this craziness!


I saw one in January for $68 rt. Having all this time home is making me plan a lot more trips, not sure they will actually happen.


----------



## Pooh12863

I spent yesterday and this morning outside clearing out my raised beds getting ready for this years garden and trying unsuccessfully to play frisbee with the dogs, they don’t seem to understand frisbees and the wind don’t mix and kept looking at me like “Is that the best you can do?”


----------



## Pooh12863

MM0422 said:


> Good morning everyone! I am also looking forward to being able to open the windows to get fresh air in the house - can't wait for the warmer spring weather to arrive. We try to get outside as much as we can for a change of scenery and fresh air but it's been a bit chilly this week. A couple days a week, I take the kids on a drive, we have a picnic in the car, and they watch a movie in the backseat. They enjoy it as it's something different than what's become the new norm of being home all day. I believe Onward begins streaming on Disney+ today so that will probably be the movie of choice today. I hope everyone has a wonderful day and continues to stay safe and healthy!




I have Onward on today’s to-do list.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Just took a nice walk with DH in the park across the street from our home.  It did wonders to lift my spirits, I was down in the dumps after listing to the news this morning.  I suggest to anyone who can to go outside and enjoy some fresh air and sunshine, does wonders for the soul.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I agree! Time definitely seems to be going quickly! My kids are just finishing their third week of “home school.” We have not heard from our superintendent yet to let us know how much longer this will be. I am hoping by Sunday we will hear something. The kids have been doing great, thankfully. All they keep saying is they hope we can still go to Disney in the summer. I think we will be collectively upset if not, but I understand if we cannot.
> 
> This morning, I just added a second week to our fall trip, just in case we are not able to go this summer due to closure (since we still have points left over.) I hate taking the kids out of school so long, that’s why we have shortened our fall trips in the first place, but thankfully the teachers have been great and provide classwork the kids will miss.
> 
> Stay healthy everyone!



Unfortunately I think this school year is gonna be a wrap, I don’t see them opening back up until September. ☹

Glad you found availability to add a week, it’s getting tough for fall trips.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Unfortunately I think this school year is gonna be a wrap, I don’t see them opening back up until September. ☹
> 
> Glad you found availability to add a week, it’s getting tough for fall trips.



Nnnnoooooo  I’m not built for Home Schooling!! Going to need more wine  I don’t know how people actually do this all the time!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have not listened to nor watched news today.  We do walk Gus, but it’s just too windy for me to stay out for more than 5-10 minutes.  My chiropractor told me that he planted lettuce seeds yesterday.  I have to wait for a less blustery day!


----------



## mrsap

I have the News on all day. I feel like if i change it I’ll miss something important.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Glad you found availability to add a week, it’s getting tough for fall trips.



Sorry, just realized I missed this part. Thanks! Was able to book at SSR for my home resort. 7 month mark comes soon, so we’re going to try to switch. Waiting for kids to let me know what resort they prefer and hopefully I can get it.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> I have the News on all day. I feel like if i change it I’ll miss something important.



I usually have the news (FOX) on all day, my husband doesn't like it but I need to know what's going on.  Lately I just can't take it and I find I'm much better off turning it off, going outside for a walk, reading a good book, doing something constructive around the house, cooking a good meal for dinner for better part of the day.  I do tune in for the presidents update later in the day, might not watch the whole thing but get the gist of what's going on.  We all have to find the best way for ourselves to deal with this situation.  I sincerely hope this ends soon.  I'm praying for our country, the world and our president.  It seems there are those out there that want to take issue with the way he is handling this in the middle of the pandemic. I'm thinking there is a special place in H--l for them.

I hope all my fellow NJers will be safe and healthy.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> Nnnnoooooo  I’m not built for Home Schooling!! Going to need more wine  I don’t know how people actually do this all the time!!



My DD feels the same way!  I'm sure you are doing a wonderful job and hopefully your children will look back on this time with found memories.  

Stay healthy and safe.


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> I usually have the news (FOX) on all day, my husband doesn't like it but I need to know what's going on.  Lately I just can't take it and I find I'm much better off turning it off, going outside for a walk, reading a good book, doing something constructive around the house, cooking a good meal for dinner for better part of the day.  I do tune in for the presidents update later in the day, might not watch the whole thing but get the gist of what's going on.  We all have to find the best way for ourselves to deal with this situation.  I sincerely hope this ends soon.  I'm praying for our country, the world and our president.  It seems there are those out there that want to take issue with the way he is handling this in the middle of the pandemic. I'm thinking there is a special place in H--l for them.
> 
> I hope all my fellow NJers will be safe and healthy.






Ms.Minnie said:


> My DD feels the same way!  I'm sure you are doing a wonderful job and hopefully your children will look back on this time with found memories.
> 
> Stay healthy and safe.




FOX News here too!!! That’s all we watch! And I LOVE your thinking process! I’m right there with you!!!!!!  And thank you so much!!! I appreciate that! I’m sure you are as well. I just want things to get back to normal, for everyone!!!! Stay healthy!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  I watch a bit.  I wish I had saved, not given away, the pirate scarves we get from DCL.  I would have sewn some together to somehow make a face mask.  Maybe I can find some, I hope so.  I don’t think I have any other cotton material around.  I suppose that’s my goal for today, see if I can come up with something.
Bobbi


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  I watch a bit.  I wish I had saved, not given away, the pirate scarves we get from DCL.  I would have sewn some together to somehow make a face mask.  Maybe I can find some, I hope so.  I don’t think I have any other cotton material around.  I suppose that’s my goal for today, see if I can come up with something.
> Bobbi



Good morning and happy Saturday!  Pretty gloomy day but I think I will still be able to get out of the house for a walk.  

I saw on Fox News this morning the Surgeon General showing how to make a mask from an old tee-shirt.  

1- You cut the shirt from the bottom up to make a fairly wide strip, 
2- Fold the top and bottom to meet in the center, repeat this step again.  
3- Using two rubber bands, putting one around each end, 
4- Fold each side over the rubber band far enough towards center to be secure.  

The rubber bands go over the ears to hold mask in place.  I'm thinking you would need to pin the portion folded over the rubber bands to hold in place.  Hope this makes sense, if not there are websites with directions on how to make face masks.

I'm going to try this today, the nice part is you could easily take it apart and wash.

Stay healthy everybody


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning and happy Saturday!  Pretty gloomy day but I think I will still be able to get out of the house for a walk.
> 
> I saw on Fox News this morning the Surgeon General showing how to make a mask from an old tee-shirt.
> 
> 1- You cut the shirt from the bottom up to make a fairly wide strip,
> 2- Fold the top and bottom to meet in the center, repeat this step again.
> 3- Using two rubber bands, putting one around each end,
> 4- Fold each side over the rubber band far enough towards center to be secure.
> 
> The rubber bands go over the ears to hold mask in place.  I'm thinking you would need to pin the portion folded over the rubber bands to hold in place.  Hope this makes sense, if not there are websites with directions on how to make face masks.
> 
> I'm going to try this today, the nice part is you could easily take it apart and wash.
> 
> Stay healthy everybody


Thank you! 
No pirate scarfs here.  I am pretty efficient about giving things away!
I searched and found something We could make! Thank you so much!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Just tried making the mask, it works and you don't need to secure the folded over ends.  It looks pretty dumb but I guess this is no time to be vain.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Instead of tee shirt, I used a pillow case made into two squares that were about 16.”  I need different rubber bands than DH, but we found things that work.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ!  Today is Palm Sunday, I hope we all have a good day.  I really miss seeing my children and grandchildren, I hope this is over soon.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning...we went to Mass on line.  It’s as good as we can do.

Three years ago, on a DVC MC, we sat at a table with a gal who has become a good friend.  Yesterday she had a heart attack and is in hospital in OK.  Most recently we were on the DVC MC to Bermuda.  Please pray for Patricia Pook, who is also a Veteran, AF, and she’s in this picture when we all participated together at Flag Ceremony in MK.  Who knows, maybe some of you may recognize her!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning...we went to Mass on line.  It’s as good as we can do.
> 
> Three years ago, on a DVC MC, we sat at a table with a gal who has become a good friend.  Yesterday she had a heart attack and is in hospital in OK.  Most recently we were on the DVC MC to Bermuda.  Please pray for Patricia Pook, who is also a Veteran, AF, and she’s in this picture when we all participated together at Flag Ceremony in MK.  Who knows, maybe some of you may recognize her!
> 
> View attachment 485872



I will definitely say a prayer for her.


----------



## MM0422

Please be careful everyone over the next couple of weeks. The recommendation is now to avoid going to the grocery store or pharmacy unless absolutely necessary because the virus is expected to peak over the next 2 weeks. Please stay healthy and safe everyone!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Pooh12863 said:


> I have Onward on today’s to-do list.


It was a rather strange movie. Good message. Just an odd journey getting there. No pun intended


----------



## mrsap

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> It was a rather strange movie. Good message. Just an odd journey getting there. No pun intended



It was cute. Happy I watched it, but probably wouldn’t watch again.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  Beautiful day here in Cape May!  Hope this finds people well!

My sister sent this today.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  Beautiful day here in Cape May!  Hope this finds people well!
> 
> My sister sent this today.
> 
> View attachment 486042



Morning! Thanks for sharing that! What wonderful news!!


----------



## Pooh12863

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> It was a rather strange movie. Good message. Just an odd journey getting there. No pun intended



It was either that or “Tiger King.” 

It was just OK, I got bored watching it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

My friend, Patricia, had a successful procedure today!  Her cardiologist put two stents in, and we are hopeful of a good recovery.  Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ and happy Tuesday!

We went to grocery store yesterday, they are now limiting the number of people that can be in the store.  They have only one entrance open with a security guard keeping track of people exiting and entering, you form a line out side (with distancing) and when one person exits another person can enter.  The paper product isle was complete wiped out, not one thing on the shelves for the entire length of isle and it's a long isle.  Other areas had no stock as well.  Luckily I didn't need any paper products, I was getting aluminum foil from the other side of isle.  Sure glad we always buy large size paper towels, TP and napkins...

We wore our facemasks and gloves, glad I made the masks.

Keep safe and well everyone.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!
We did grocery/prescription run this morning.  Wal Mart pharmacy by us opened at 6 today.  Got many things, and hope to be able to stay away for week or more.  
A long term facility in Lower Township has problems now, so CM county has a lot more cases.
Patricia, in Tulsa, knows she does not have it, and is hoping to be able to go home today with a better functioning heart, now that she has two more stents.
We wore our home made masks out.  Most people had something.

Stay safe, keep in touch!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

My DH and I both said that the next time we go we need to be there at 7am when they open.  We didn't have to wait very long but it would be nice to just get in and out.  We won't be back there again for at least another week.  

Have a great day!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Here’s another banner, and it’s from Hackensack!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ!  Hope you are all well.  It's turning out to be a pretty day where I live.  We had quite a storm last night, hail, thunder and lighting, woke me up!

Stay safe and healthy everyone!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good afternoon!  We had thunder and significant rain last night.  Here too, it’s a beautiful day!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

My DH and I enjoyed a nice walk in the park today, it was so nice to enjoy the spring weather.  This afternoon we had rain, good for the grass.  I hope each of us is doing what we need to do to be safe and healthy.  This is going to be a different kind of Easter for us.  We won't be with our children or our grandchildren but we will be with each other.  When this is all done I plan to have a family celebration for all the birthdays and Easter that we have missed.  I'm sure we will all be glad to celebrate together. 

Please stay safe and be healthy all NJ DVC members and all others for that matter.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  Cloudy Cape May checking in.

I have to ration my bird food supply, and the squirrels are angry!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  Cloudy Cape May checking in.
> 
> *I have to ration my bird food supply, and the squirrels are angry!*



Good morning NJ, it's great to be alive and well!  It is a gloomy day but I'm sure we will all make the best of it.  After all as the saying goes, "April showers bring May flowers", looking forward to those May flowers and getting back to normal.

This made me chuckle, thanks!  Good to have some hummer for a change.   

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Ginger R

Hope everyone is doing well! Have a great day


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Well the sun came out after all so DH and I took a walk.  It's actually a pretty nice day out, after our walk we sat for a few in our rockers on the front porch and watched the clouds blow by.  Nice way to spend part of the day.  Now it's back to work, have to find something constructive to do before I can read my book!  Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  Cloudy Cape May checking in.
> 
> I have to ration my bird food supply, and the squirrels are angry!





Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning NJ, it's great to be alive and well!  It is a gloomy day but I'm sure we will all make the best of it.  After all as the saying goes, "April showers bring May flowers", looking forward to those May flowers and getting back to normal.
> 
> This made me chuckle, thanks!  Good to have some hummer for a change.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!





Ginger R said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! Have a great day



Morning Everyone.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Was it a windy day in all NJ?  We had two tremendous downpours, in morning, then afternoon, maybe 3.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ!  Another beautiful day (at least so far), the weatherman is predicting rain a little in the day.  We will see.

Yesterday started out very dreary but a little later the sun came out and it was very nice.  In the afternoon it did get very windy and we had a hard downpour around 3 or so.  Once that rain storm passed it was nice and sunny again but the wind did pickup.

Stay healthy, safe and happy everyone!


----------



## ThomFoolery

trishie30 said:


> So fellow NJ DVCers, does anyone have an August trip planned and are you considering cancelling?  We'll have our family of four plus three friends for a Sweet 16.  We're driving down but because of school schedules, we wouldn't be able to reschedule a trip until the following summer.



I had a May trip that I pushed out to the end of August. However, I have a Sept use year, so I'm still looking out until the end of this month to decide if I want to cancel and bank those points.


----------



## bobbiwoz

It is sunny and very windy in Cape May.  We are headed out to pick up grilled cheese sandwiches and tomato soup from Eat Well.

Stay safe!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  Sunny and 43 here in Cape May!  
Stay safe!
Bobbi


----------



## mrsap

DH is at Shop Rite...sent this


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yikes!^


----------



## mrsap




----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Thats cute!

Happy Easter


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Happy Easter everyone!  I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> DH is at Shop Rite...sent this
> 
> View attachment 487226



We shopped this past Monday and the paper goods isle (TP, paper towels, napkins) looked just like this picture.  There were other areas in the store that had no inventory but luckily we were able to get what we needed.  

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Ms.Minnie said:


> We shopped this past Monday and the paper goods isle (TP, paper towels, napkins) looked just like this picture.  There were other areas in the store that had no inventory but luckily we were able to get what we needed.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everyone.


It seems that different stores have very different supply chains. Trader Joe’s was well stocked but Kings was not. Stew Leonard’s I hear is good but haven’t been there yet.  

Happy Easter.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Congress Hall was damaged by winds this morning.  Cape May NJ


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  Sunny here.  How about where you are?


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  Sunny here.  How about where you are?



Morning! Beautiful, sunny day here! Hope you and everyone else are well!

@Pooh12863 how are you feeling?


----------



## RivShore

Did you see this one...the roof peeled right off...

https://www.nj.com/atlantic/2020/04/watch-wind-rips-entire-roof-off-jersey-shore-marina.html


----------



## bobbiwoz

Wow!  The morning storm yesterday was the bad one.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ!  Glad to see the sun again this morning after the rain last night.

I saw that on the news about Congress Hall, what a shame!  I hope they can get it repaired in time for summer, that's hoping that we have a normal summer...Keeping my fingers crossed for the best.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Morning! Beautiful, sunny day here! Hope you and everyone else are well!
> 
> @Pooh12863 how are you feeling?





I’m fine thanks. I’m supposed to be in Disney this week, just had to walk away for a while.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I’m fine thanks. I’m supposed to be in Disney this week, just had to walk away for a while.



Awww, I hear you. It’s sucks. I had to call yesterday because I can no longer see our friends we travel with on MDE, and I asked the CM how she was doing and she was so upset. We are all taking it hard.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ!  I guess everyone know we are on lockdown for another month.  I found this to be a distressing piece of news.  I think after the 15th of May if our governor wants to continue the lockdown he needs to do it by county not the whole state.  I think the same thing should happen in NY.  If you look at the number of cases in each county you can see that some areas have been hit much harder then other areas.  Hopefully the trend will continue to go down and we can all be moved to Phase 1 of the presidents plan to get us out of lockdown.  I for one can't wait for life to begin to get back to some sense of normal.  I miss my children and grandchildren as I'm sure everyone else does.  

I hope everyone has a great day.  Try not to let the gloomy weather get to you today.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning NJ!  I guess everyone know we are on lockdown for another month.  I found this to be a distressing piece of news.  I think after the 15th of May if our governor wants to continue the lockdown he needs to do it by county not the whole state.  I think the same thing should happen in NY.  If you look at the number of cases in each county you can see that some areas have been hit much harder then other areas.  Hopefully the trend will continue to go down and we can all be moved to Phase 1 of the presidents plan to get us out of lockdown.  I for one can't wait for life to begin to get back to some sense of normal.  I miss my children and grandchildren as I'm sure everyone else does.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day.  Try not to let the gloomy weather get to you today.



I saw a blurb on the news about an anti-body study at Stanford that suggest the virus is possibly more wide spread by a factor of 50-85% than previously thought. That would lower the death rate to around the same as the flu and hopefully put us that much closer to herd immunity.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> I saw a blurb on the news about an anti-body study at Stanford that suggest the virus is possibly more wide spread by a factor of 50-85% than previously thought. That would lower the death rate to around the same as the flu and hopefully put us that much closer to herd immunity.



I hope it's true!  I would love for this whole thing to be over just as I'm sure everyone else would too.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ!  The sun is shining!  Hopefully before we know it we will be back to normal and planning our trips to WDW!  Amazing what the sun can do for a persons disposition!  

Have a great day everyone, stay safe and stay healthy!


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning NJ!  The sun is shining!  Hopefully before we know it we will be back to normal and planning our trips to WDW!  Amazing what the sun can do for a persons disposition!
> 
> Have a great day everyone, stay safe and stay healthy!



Morning! It is a beautiful sunny day today - can’t wait till it’s sunny and warm! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Not normal yet. But have already started planning


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sunny here in Cape May, too!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ!  Another sunny day at least for now.  I hope the storm that's supposed to come through later today isn't too bad.  I have lots of windows on the backside (west) of my house, I told my husband we should look into storm shutters (half joking, half serious!)

I hope everyone has a good day today, I can't help but think about my next trip to WDW.  Stay healthy and safe.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yes, sunny to begin today in Cape May.

Stay safe!  I hope the storms are not severe.


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys! It’s cloudy here this morning  Not looking forward to this storm. And, the radar is showing SNOW Thursday.... WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

I sure hope the weatherman is wrong on the snow, it's a little late in the year for that!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  How did your area fare in yesterday’s weather.  Cape May is OK!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning or should I say good afternoon?  

We had two periods of heavy wind, rain and it got really dark for the middle of the afternoon.  Other then that I'm happy to report we are A OK (didn't need those storm shutters this time )!

Did anyone else hear that our governor is thinking about adding additional tax to the price of gas?  My friend told me that yesterday and it didn't make me happy at all.  I can understand if it's only a temporary move but unfortunately we all know how that goes, they add a tax but it never goes away.


----------



## mrsap

Does anyone else see snow falling from the sky right now, or is it just me?!?! What is going on?!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ!  Hope all are well.

No white flakes here, hope it stays that way!  I'm thinking spring flowers!


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning NJ!  Hope all are well.
> 
> No white flakes here, hope it stays that way!  I'm thinking spring flowers!



This is crazy. 

Do you wanna build a snowman?!!!


----------



## MM0422

mrsap said:


> This is crazy.
> 
> Do you wanna build a snowman?!!! ☃


We had some snow and hail this morning. Hard to believe it's April 23rd! I'm missing the 60 and 70 degree days we had awhile ago. I would love to be able to open the windows and get some fresh air! 

Hope everyone is staying healthy and safe. Every day I look to see if we're plateauing but unfortunately doesn't appear like we are yet, but I can't wait until we do! 

Anyone been planning any fun trips? I booked a short trip in late September with my sister (as a let's be big kids just the two of us and celebrate the return to sanity) and really do hope that we're able to go. I'm choosing to ignore the DIS analyst who estimates the parks won't open until 2021!


----------



## NJMermaid

SNOW, yes about 9:15 in Bergen County.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I posted this for WL Groupies, and will post here.  No graduation ceremony for today’s Coast Guard recruits, but folks in Cape May wave and send them off the best we can!  Only one bus, and not even loaded.  No pictures as the bus went by, I was waving like crazy!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hello NJ, no snow yesterday in Burlington Co., I'm happy about that!  

Hope everyone here is staying safe and staying healthy.


----------



## mrsap

Received this in my email from DVC:


----------



## espov

NJMermaid said:


> SNOW, yes about 9:15 in Bergen County.



Where in Bergen cty are you? I’m in Paramus.


----------



## espov

mrsap said:


> Received this in my email:
> 
> View attachment 490426


Extending the 2018 points is great but idk if they will realistically be open by then :/


----------



## Pooh12863

Good morning New Jersey, it a beautiful warm and sunny day in Gloucester County.

Changed my Columbus Day weekend trip to SSR from BWV (I know, crazy right?) to make use of Disney’s generosity in giving me a 6 month extension on expiring points due to Covid. Going to be releasing my BWV studio split stay reservation later tonight, Oct 8th and 9th boardwalk view 10th and 11th pool and garden view. If any of my Jersey peeps are interested in picking up any of those days pm me and I’ll set up a time to give y’all the best shot.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ, yes it's a beautiful morning here in Burlington County!

Happy things worked out for you Pooh12863, hope you have a good trip in October.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good Morning NJ!

Well, yesterday was beautiful, today it’s raining!  I did plant some flower seeds yesterday, so rain is good.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Yes as the saying goes, April showers brings May flowers.    I hope all your flowers bloom beautifully bobbiwoz!  

It has been a rainy and gloomy day today, all day.  I'm hoping for a better day tomorrow.  

I hope everyone on is staying safe and healthy.

I hope this is all behind us sometime soon.  I can't wait to get back to normal.  I miss my family and all the birthdays and holidays we have missed since this whole thing started.  I'm sure I'm not alone.

Please stay safe and stay healthy everyone!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hello NJ, hope all are well!  It looks a much nicer day today then yesterday, I for one am very glad to see the sun!


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Hello NJ, hope all are well!  It looks a much nicer day today then yesterday, I for one am very glad to see the sun!



VERY sunny today! Showing 64 today! At least the kids will go out and play on the swings!! The weekend looks beautiful!


----------



## bobbiwoz

https://www.nj.com/news/j66j-2020/0...-nj-to-salute-coronavirus-workers-photos.html


Yeah!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> https://www.nj.com/news/j66j-2020/0...-nj-to-salute-coronavirus-workers-photos.html
> 
> 
> Yeah!



We were hoping to see them, but they weren’t up by us.


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> We were hoping to see them, but they weren’t up by us.


Oh, no chance here in Cape May.  The blue sky just makes it all extra pretty I think!  Sorry you weren’t on their route.  We thought of heading toward Philadelphia, but DH had a headache, so he took a nap around noon.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning, New Jersey!  It‘s a beautiful morning in Cape May!


----------



## mrsap

Good morning!!! Enjoy your morning!!!  

It’s overcast here up North. I’m looking forward to beautiful weather this weekend... finally!! I hope the higher temps start sticking around!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I worked in my bulb garden today.  It felt good!  I took a look at tomorrow’s forecast, and it says 100% rain!!  I hope not!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hello NJ, it's been cool and cloudy all day today here in Burlington Co.  I'm also looking forward to this weekend and the warmer and hopefully sunny weather.  

I couldn't see the air display where I live, too far from the river.  My son was on the top of a building in Burlington and he saw it.  He sent us a video with sound and all, very cool, glad he got to see it.  

Stay safe, stay healthy everybody!


----------



## oufpat

Hi NJ,  I cancelled our May 26 trip to WDW today, but fingers crossed for our August 14 trip. But the good news is that as DVC members, we're always planning another trip!


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Hello NJ, it's been cool and cloudy all day today here in Burlington Co.  I'm also looking forward to this weekend and the warmer and hopefully sunny weather.
> 
> I couldn't see the air display where I live, too far from the river.  My son was on the top of a building in Burlington and he saw it.  He sent us a video with sound and all, very cool, glad he got to see it.
> 
> Stay safe, stay healthy everybody!



They flew over a few miles from here, we couldn’t see them but we heard them go by.


----------



## Pooh12863

oufpat said:


> Hi NJ,  I cancelled our May 26 trip to WDW today, but fingers crossed for our August 14 trip. But the good news is that as DVC members, we're always planning another trip!



Still holding on to our May 22 reservation, Disney  better cancel it soon before I have to explain to the wife why I canceled our flight.


----------



## mrsap

oufpat said:


> Hi NJ,  I cancelled our May 26 trip to WDW today, but fingers crossed for our August 14 trip. But the good news is that as DVC members, we're always planning another trip!



Sorry you had to cancel!!! We have 2 back ups already in planning, just in case our summer trip doesn’t happen!! Have fun planning!


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Still holding on to our May 22 reservation, Disney  better cancel it soon before I have to explain to the wife why I canceled our flight.



There you are up at 1:30 am again.


----------



## mrsap

Another rainy day here this morning. Really looking forward to the weekend- hope the weather holds up. Enjoy your day, everyone.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

DH and I just took a walk before the rain starts.  When we got back we sat in our rockers on the front porch and we were entertained by a buzzard ballet.  It was really cool seeing how they float on the air currents, the tips of their wings move side to side like fingers (I guess to help the steer and angle their flight).  I know buzzards aren't very pretty birds when you see them on the ground but when they are high up in the air with their wings fully spread out floating the currents of air it is really pretty to see.  Reminded me of riding Flight of Passage in AK.   

I hope all are well and keeping safe.  Looks like one more day of rain (tomorrow) and after we may be in for a few days of beautiful weather!  Can't wait!


----------



## bobbiwoz

It hasn’t begun to rain here yet, in fact the sun is shining!  Took a walk with Gus, and I could barely stay upright walking a street with wind from the ocean, so we went back the way we came!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Yes it is very windy, at one point while sitting on the porch it sounded like a freight train going by!  Kind of scary!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> Yes it is very windy, at one point while sitting on the porch it sounded like a freight train going by!  Kind of scary!


Agreed!


----------



## suemom2kay

suemom2kay BCV


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> There you are up at 1:30 am again.



I had to go to the bathroom, Mom. 

I was actually out by 9:30 last night, that never happens.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> DH and I just took a walk before the rain starts.  When we got back we sat in our rockers on the front porch and we were entertained by a buzzard ballet.  It was really cool seeing how they float on the air currents, the tips of their wings move side to side like fingers (I guess to help the steer and angle their flight).  I know buzzards aren't very pretty birds when you see them on the ground but when they are high up in the air with their wings fully spread out floating the currents of air it is really pretty to see.  Reminded me of riding Flight of Passage in AK.
> 
> I hope all are well and keeping safe.  Looks like one more day of rain (tomorrow) and after we may be in for a few days of beautiful weather!  Can't wait!



Every time I’m out working in the garden the buzzards start circling overhead, it’s kinda of creepy like they’re waiting for me to drop dead.


----------



## Pooh12863

suemom2kay said:


> suemom2kay BCV



Welcome.


----------



## mrsap

suemom2kay said:


> suemom2kay BCV



 Happy you found us! I added you under your Home Resort!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pooh12863 said:


> Every time I’m out working in the garden the buzzards start circling overhead, it’s kinda of creepy like they’re waiting for me to drop dead.


Yikes!

Good morning, NJ!


----------



## suemom2kay

mrsap said:


> Happy you found us! I added you under your Home Resort!


Thank you!  It's good to be here!


----------



## suemom2kay

suemom2kay said:


> Thank you!  It's good to be here!


Anyone planning a June trip?  We were May, then switched to August, now switched back to June.  August would be tricky because we have 2 college students going.  I'm hoping that the phased re-opening will happen, but who knows???


----------



## suemom2kay

I am one of the few in Jersey that live in the boonies.  We live on a farm out by the Delaware Water Gap.  My daughter and I are in Somerset, while I finish up a nursing contract.  She was like, I hate real Jersey driving!  LOL  It is very quiet out on the edge of Warren County.  Where's everyone else from?  I grew up in Cedar Grove (near Montclair/Wayne).


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Welcome to NJ thread suemom2kay!  Glad to have you here.    

I live in Burlington County, I'm in the farming area of BC so we are much less congested then other parts of BC.  Like you said "the quiet out on the edge" of Burlington Co, I like it like that!

Hope you get to enjoy the trip you have planned for June.  We don't go back until Jan 2021.  I hope by that time all is well with the world.


----------



## suemom2kay

Ms.Minnie said:


> Welcome to NJ thread suemom2kay!  Glad to have you here.
> 
> I live in Burlington County, I'm in the farming area of BC so we are much less congested then other parts of BC.  Like you said "the quiet out on the edge" of Burlington Co, I like it like that!
> 
> Hope you get to enjoy the trip you have planned for June.  We don't go back until Jan 2021.  I hope by that time all is well with the world.


Thanks!

Let's hope all is well by January 2021!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

suemom2kay said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Let's hope all is well by January 2021!


Yes. I cancelled June and rescheduled for January


----------



## Pooh12863

suemom2kay said:


> Anyone planning a June trip?  We were May, then switched to August, now switched back to June.  August would be tricky because we have 2 college students going.  I'm hoping that the phased re-opening will happen, but who knows???



I have a late June trip still scheduled, if that gets cancelled I’ll probably book something for mid-late  August. If not I have reservations for October, December, February and April. They gotta open some time.


----------



## Pooh12863

suemom2kay said:


> I am one of the few in Jersey that live in the boonies.  We live on a farm out by the Delaware Water Gap.  My daughter and I are in Somerset, while I finish up a nursing contract.  She was like, I hate real Jersey driving!  LOL  It is very quiet out on the edge of Warren County.  Where's everyone else from?  I grew up in Cedar Grove (near Montclair/Wayne).



I’m from Gloucester County, grew up in Burlington, Cumberland and Gloucester counties.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I grew up in Newark and Bayonne.  I went to Trenton State and knew I wanted to live around there.  We lived in Hamilton, Mercer County, and Yardley PA, until DH’s work took us Ohio.  I missed NJ tremendously and we bought a piece of Cape May as a second home in 1998.  We retired here in 2017!

I have been blessed!


----------



## suemom2kay

Pooh12863 said:


> I’m from Gloucester County, grew up in Burlington, Cumberland and Gloucester counties.


My cousin lives in Deptford.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  It’s a sunny day!  Have a good one!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hello NJ!  It looks like a beautiful day today!  I love seeing the sun!  I hope we all have a wonderful day.   

Hope all are well, stay safe and stay healthy everybody.


----------



## mrsap

It’s showing 72 today and 79 tomorrow! I’m looking forward to a lot of outdoor time this weekend. Hope you all have a good one!!


----------



## suemom2kay

mrsap said:


> It’s showing 72 today and 79 tomorrow! I’m looking forward to a lot of outdoor time this weekend. Hope you all have a good one!!


whoop whoop!  Finally!!!


----------



## suemom2kay

My nursing contract is over and I have one day left of my self quarantine.  Cannot wait to go home tomorrow!!!!

DD is also moving to her summer job as barn manager on a horse farm tomorrow.  So a busy weekend!  So glad the weather is cooperating!


----------



## mrsap

Schools are officially closed for the rest of this school year, according to the Governor. I’m so excited.


----------



## suemom2kay

mrsap said:


> Schools are officially closed for the rest of this school year, according to the Governor. I’m so excited.


Hahaha....  In all seriousness, this is very sad news.  For many kids in challenging home situations, school was a much safer place.  I worry for those kids.

My kid is an equine studies major so crazy to do all that online.  Definitely, missing out on hands on which makes it much more difficult to learn.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  A bit chilly, compared to yesterday.  My DSis in Toms River called yesterday to say she saw her first hummingbird of the year at her feeder.  I’ve not seen any by my feeder here in Cape May.

Has anyone else seen hummingbirds This year?


----------



## bobbiwoz

If anyone is interested in reading about what’s going on in Cape May...

http://www.capemaytimes.com/news/


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> Schools are officially closed for the rest of this school year, according to the Governor. I’m so excited.



Yes I heard about this yesterday, I'm very upset and wonder how all those kids are going to be on grade level if school starts again in Sept. (lets hope it does if not sooner)  Home schooling isn't the same as being in a classroom unless that is how you normally teach your children and are equipped to do so.  Many parents are working from home and trying to be teacher to their children, talk about a difficult job!  Others have to go out of the house for work, what are they doing?  Also on the NJ website they have tools for grades 3 and up, what about K, 1 & 2?  Aren't they the building blocks that lead up to grade 3?  I just don't know how this is all going to workout but I guess all the kids are in the same boat.  Do they rewrite the entire curriculum (huge job)?  Do they leave everybody back? (I don't think this is a good idea)  Do they start the school year early or extend the school year next year to make up for all the time lost this year?  So many questions!

My daughter said she had heard that they may want to social distance in the schools, we all know the schools as they are don't have sufficient room to accomplish this unless they do something like split sessions.  The next year will be interesting to see how this is all handled.

I'm a grandmom and I'm very upset and concerned by this whole thing.  I think I need some wine (joining you mrsap!)!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  A bit chilly, compared to yesterday.  My DSis in Toms River called yesterday to say she saw her first hummingbird of the year at her feeder.  I’ve not seen any by my feeder here in Cape May.
> 
> Has anyone else seen hummingbirds This year?



Hi, I haven't seen any hummingbirds yet this year but have seen several cardinals.  Very pretty!

Last night the buzzards were having a fight in my driveway.  We were sitting on our sofa when we heard this thumping going across our roof, it happened a few times so we started looking out the windows to see what it was.  All of a sudden there were these two very large buzzards fighting in our driveway with two others observing and occasionally going after each other.  It was scary to see, I'm not real crazy with buzzards hanging out or fighting in my yard!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> If anyone is interested in reading about what’s going on in Cape May...
> 
> http://www.capemaytimes.com/news/



Yesterday I got an e-mail from the Queen Victoria saying they plan to open by May 22, 2020.  Wishing them well!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Schools are officially closed for the rest of this school year, according to the Governor. I’m so excited.





Ms.Minnie said:


> I'm a grandmom and I'm very upset and concerned by this whole thing.  I think I need some wine (joining you mrsap!)!



I hope this thing ends before you ladies are alcoholics.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  A bit chilly, compared to yesterday.  My DSis in Toms River called yesterday to say she saw her first hummingbird of the year at her feeder.  I’ve not seen any by my feeder here in Cape May.
> 
> Has anyone else seen hummingbirds This year?



No hummingbirds here yet, I usually don't fill my feeders until mid May, I've never seen them around here until late may.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I had bilateral knee replacements April 24, 2015, and rehabbed at Bacarach rehab near Stockton and saw hummingbirds outside on their beautiful grounds.  Nancy messaged to say it came back this morning!


----------



## Eeyore18

Hi everyone!  Can you add us to Saratoga Springs- from Whippany, NJ   
Last visit was a mother/daughter visit for a MNSSHP in August right before school started! 
Visiting the boards for some Disney escape!


----------



## Eeyore18

How do I change the little emoji ages? Need to update from 6 years ago!


----------



## Pooh12863

Eeyore18 said:


> Hi everyone!  Can you add us to Saratoga Springs- from Whippany, NJ
> Last visit was a mother/daughter visit for a MNSSHP in August right before school started!
> Visiting the boards for some Disney escape!



Welcome.


----------



## mrsap

Eeyore18 said:


> Hi everyone!  Can you add us to Saratoga Springs- from Whippany, NJ
> Last visit was a mother/daughter visit for a MNSSHP in August right before school started!
> Visiting the boards for some Disney escape!



I’ll be sure to add you to your Home Resort!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Eeyore18 said:


> How do I change the little emoji ages? Need to update from 6 years ago!


You could probably get the right information if you ask on the technical forum.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!


----------



## bobbiwoz

A good start to the day, but who knows what‘s coming!  How is everyone?  
Tomorrow is a DS’s birthday and we were going to eat at Le Cellier with some family and friends.  It’s put off.  He is looking forward now to our July Trip...4th of July.

Does anyone here think THAT ONE will happen?


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

I would be surprised if the parks are open by then.  Even if they can be open to some extent it just might not be profitable for them to do it.  Only 40 percent of people surveyed said they would go to a theme park now.  I think they will be very cautious to open. The Washington Post has a good article.  On the other hand Shanghai Disney is selling out.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> I would be surprised if the parks are open by then.  Even if they can be open to some extent it just might not be profitable for them to do it.  Only 40 percent of people surveyed said they would go to a theme park now.  I think they will be very cautious to open. The Washington Post has a good article.  On the other hand Shanghai Disney is selling out.


Yes, I sort of doubt it too.

Meanwhile, Cape May City has concerts scheduled in the Convention Center for this summer.  I wonder if they will be held.


----------



## mrsap

Good morning, NJ!!! It’s a beautiful, sunny day today. Hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Good morning, NJ!!! It’s a beautiful, sunny day today. Hope you all enjoy it!


is it windy by you?


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> is it windy by you?



Yes! I wonder if it ended up snowing last night?  Wasn’t going to sit up till 1am to find out. Maybe @Pooh12863 knows


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our wind chill is 31 right now.

Before it got dark yesterday a hummingbird was at our feeder.  I hope it found shelter last night.

I think today is the official migratory bird count.  Not a pleasant day for that, I think.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Our wind chill is 31 right now.
> 
> Before it got dark yesterday a hummingbird was at our feeder.  I hope it found shelter last night.
> 
> I think today is the official bird count.  Not a pleasant day for that, I think.



Here:


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Here:
> 
> View attachment 493756


Aww, but there’s sun!  Here too!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Yes! I wonder if it ended up snowing last night?  Wasn’t going to sit up till 1am to find out. Maybe @Pooh12863 knows



All I can verify is that around here there was no snow until at least 4am.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> All I can verify is that around here there was no snow until at least 4am.



I knew I had the right guy for the job!!


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Our wind chill is 31 right now.
> 
> Before it got dark yesterday a hummingbird was at our feeder.  I hope it found shelter last night.
> 
> I think today is the official migratory bird count.  Not a pleasant day for that, I think.



Trying to get my maters, peppers and eggplants outside to harden off with plans of planting next week, this weather isn’t cooperating much.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning everyone!  I hope all are well.  It's a beautiful day today, a little chilly but the sun is shining, I will take that!

I have to say that I'm really getting tired of lockdown.  I don't understand why some of the small stores can't be open like the local Hallmark store or small clothing stores, or Bed Bath and Beyond?  I don't understand how it is safer for me to go to a Target or Walmart that usually has 10+ people standing in the checkout line and since it's all we have now tends to be busier then ever.  Usually the smaller stores aren't very crowded when I shop.  Just wondering why one is ok but not the other.  Complaining out loud!  Sorry.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> Trying to get my maters, peppers and eggplants outside to harden off with plans of planting next week, this weather isn’t cooperating much.



We have a q-cumber plant in a pot so my DH was able to bring it into the sunporch this morning.  Very windy where we are so he wanted to give it a little extra protection.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning everyone!  I hope all are well.  It's a beautiful day today, a little chilly but the sun is shining, I will take that!
> 
> I have to say that I'm really getting tired of lockdown.  I don't understand why some of the small stores can't be open like the local Hallmark store or small clothing stores, or Bed Bath and Beyond?  I don't understand how it is safer for me to go to a Target or Walmart that usually has 10+ people standing in the checkout line and since it's all we have now tends to be busier then ever.  Usually the smaller stores aren't very crowded when I shop.  Just wondering why one is ok but not the other.  Complaining out loud!  Sorry.


I have a friend in OK who is working at a Hallmark store that opened last week.  They have been very busy because of Mother’s Day.  You are right, though.  It would be great if they could open here.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> A good start to the day, but who knows what‘s coming!  How is everyone?
> Tomorrow is a DS’s birthday and we were going to eat at Le Cellier with some family and friends.  It’s put off.  He is looking forward now to our July Trip...4th of July.
> 
> Does anyone here think THAT ONE will happen?



Sorry your plans had to change but hopefully your July trip happens.  We have all missed so much over the past two months but I guess the upside is we are all still ok and alive.  5/18 is my youngest granddaughter's birthday, she will be 3, I hope we get to celebrate it with her.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> Sorry your plans had to change but hopefully your July trip happens.  We have all missed so much over the past two months but I guess the upside is we are all still ok and alive.  5/18 is my youngest granddaughter's birthday, she will be 3, I hope we get to celebrate it with her.


Yes, happy to be alive and looking forward to future celebrations!


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Sorry your plans had to change but hopefully your July trip happens.  We have all missed so much over the past two months but I guess the upside is we are all still ok and alive.  5/18 is my youngest granddaughter's birthday, she will be 3, I hope we get to celebrate it with her.



That’s my son’s birthday too, he’ll be 23.


----------



## bobbiwoz

The hummingbird is back!!  He made it through the night!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

My DH took me for a ride, I needed to get out of the house!  On our ride I told him that some on the Disboards have seen hummingbirds already.  I think he will be putting our feeder out this week.  Its fun to watch them.


----------



## mrsap

It just snowed!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> It just snowed!!!!! ❄


Yikes!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning and Happy Mother's Day!    

DH got the hummingbird feeder out yesterday, just have to mix up the syrup and put it out for the birds.  I will let you when I see them.  

I hope everyone has a wonderful day, it sure is pretty outside with the sun shining.  It may be a bit chilly but the sun is out so I'm happy.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Mother’s Day !

Here he is!  Most likely male as they are traditionally the first to arrive!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Very cool bobbiwoz!  I don't know how to upload pictures so unfortunately you won't be getting any pictures from my camp when and if a hummingbird shows up...


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> Very cool bobbiwoz!  I don't know how to upload pictures so unfortunately you won't be getting any pictures from my camp when and if a hummingbird shows up...


I just copy the picture and paste.  The awkward view comes from some sort of glitch.  The glitch does not always happen!

Enjoy the watching!!


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Very cool bobbiwoz!  I don't know how to upload pictures so unfortunately you won't be getting any pictures from my camp when and if a hummingbird shows up...



It’s very easy to add a picture!



Click on photo library and it will open up your pictures. Then you select the pictures you want to share. Good luck!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Thanks mrsap, I guess you have to have the photos in your computer to do this?  Now I have to figure out how to get the pictures from my phone to my computer?  I guess you don't know your dealing with a dinosaur here?  LOL    I will try to figure it out. At the moment I don't have any photos of hummingbirds at my feeder but if I do I will do my best to get better acquainted with the 21st century.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Oh yeah, I forgot to say good morning NJ!  Hope all are well.

Stay safe, stay healthy!


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Thanks mrsap, I guess you have to have the photos in your computer to do this?  Now I have to figure out how to get the pictures from my phone to my computer?  I guess you don't know your dealing with a dinosaur here?  LOL    I will try to figure it out. At the moment I don't have any photos of hummingbirds at my feeder but if I do I will do my best to get better acquainted with the 21st century.



Whatever device you are using to talk on the Dis - it will open that group of photos. So if your photos are on your phone, use your phone to post here and/or vice versa. Morning!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  Another chilly and grey one here in Cape May.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

This is a test, hope it works!


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> This is a test, hope it works!



YAY!!!!! Ok, so for some reason, pictures post sideways sometimes! You can fully rotate them before you post them, or just leave them be and we will figure it out! But you did a great job!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> YAY!!!!! Ok, so for some reason, pictures post sideways sometimes! You can fully rotate them before you post them, or just leave them be and we will figure it out! But you did a great job! View attachment 494253


Yes, you sure did!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ, looks like another beautiful day!  Enjoy the sunshine while it lasts!


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

Good morning!  We are BLT owners from Mt. Royal, in south western NJ.   Nice to see NJ owners chatting and enjoying their love for Disney.


----------



## mrsap

4Ds4Diz said:


> Good morning!  We are BLT owners from Mt. Royal, in south western NJ.   Nice to see NJ owners chatting and enjoying their love for Disney.



 Happy you found us! I’ll get you up under your Home Resort!!


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

Thank you!  Nice to find some Jersey folks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We should be able to see the flyover today!  Will you??

https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...-to-salute-frontline-coronavirus-workers.html


----------



## Pooh12863

Welcome. 

I’m down the road a piece in South Harrison.


----------



## mrsap

Morning, NJ


----------



## Ginger R

mrsap said:


> Morning, NJ
> 
> View attachment 494471


Good morning!


----------



## Ginger R

Looks like a really nice day today NJ friends!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ginger R said:


> Looks like a really nice day today NJ friends!


Nice, yes, but still a bit chilly, I think.  Friday will be our warm day!


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

bobbiwoz said:


> We should be able to see the flyover today!  Will you??
> 
> https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...-to-salute-frontline-coronavirus-workers.html


Good morning! Just saw your reply. Yes we did see them fly over.  The flyover yesterday and last week went right over my house. The one last week flight was so low you could see all the markings underneath the jets. Pretty cool!


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

Took my dog out for an early morning walk.  Chilly,  but the persistent wind finally stopped!


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

Pooh12863 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I’m down the road a piece in South Harrison.


That is great to know! Sadly I canceled my June trip yesterday.  I can't see going with all the modifications and didn't want to wait too long to cancel.  But we will be headed to the Outerbanks instead. We need an escape,  like everyone else.


----------



## bobbiwoz

4Ds4Diz said:


> Took my dog out for an early morning walk.  Chilly,  but the persistent wind finally stopped!



Our dog is Gus and he’s a Black and Tan hound, and he’s especially fond of Tom.  What’s your dog‘s name?


----------



## Ms.Minnie

4Ds4Diz said:


> Good morning!  We are BLT owners from Mt. Royal, in south western NJ.   Nice to see NJ owners chatting and enjoying their love for Disney.



Welcome aboard, glad to see you found this thread!  The more the merrier!  We are practically neighbors, I live in Burlington Co., Jobstown to be exact.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> We should be able to see the flyover today!  Will you??
> 
> https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...-to-salute-frontline-coronavirus-workers.html



We couldn't see the flyover where we live.  I hope you got to see it and enjoyed the show!


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

bobbiwoz said:


> Our dog is Gus and he’s a Black and Tan hound, and he’s especially fond of Tom.  What’s your dog‘s name?
> 
> View attachment 494495


His name is Russell.  Named him after the boy in the movie Up. He is a Greyhound.


----------



## bobbiwoz

4Ds4Diz said:


> His name is Russell.  Named him after the boy in the movie Up. He is a Greyhound.


And he loves Tigger!


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

Yeah, got that on our 2018 trip. His favorite is actually Thumper,  loves his bunnies...typical Greyhound!


----------



## Pooh12863

4Ds4Diz said:


> That is great to know! Sadly I canceled my June trip yesterday.  I can't see going with all the modifications and didn't want to wait too long to cancel.  But we will be headed to the Outerbanks instead. We need an escape,  like everyone else.



I still have have my June reservation but need to make a decision in the next week, I can’t chance having all these point go into holding. I’m afraid they may open and revert back to normal cancellation policy, I’m pretty much resigned to the fact this trip ain’t gonna happen, I just need to break it to the wife. Hopefully things are better by October.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Our dog is Gus and he’s a Black and Tan hound, and he’s especially fond of Tom.  What’s your dog‘s name?
> 
> View attachment 494495


Puppy Pics!!!!



This is my baby Lilly.


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

Good morning! Awww, so cute!! Love puppy pics!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  I think we will buy some vegetable plants today.  I am really ready to work outside.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning!  Hope all are well.  Looks like another beautiful day. 

Pooh12863, you pup is adorable!  I love the name, I have vanity plates on my car with the name Lily (for Lillian Disney).


----------



## Ms.Minnie

The hummingbirds are back!


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

Ms.Minnie said:


> The hummingbirds are back!


Hmmm, gotta get my humming bird feeder out. Birds are chowing down on feed and thistle. I just love all the different finches and the family of cardinals we get!


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning!  Hope all are well.  Looks like another beautiful day.
> 
> Pooh12863, you pup is adorable!  I love the name, I have vanity plates on my car with the name Lily (for Lillian Disney).



The breeder named her, my Grandmother’s name was Lillian so I kept it


----------



## Pooh12863

Bit the bullet and told the wife I was cancelling our June trip, she took it rather well. 

With this cancellation I’ve realized I have way too many points stacking up and might need to rent some out. 1st world problems.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> Bit the bullet and told the wife I was cancelling our June trip, she took it rather well.
> 
> With this cancellation I’ve realized I have way too many points stacking up and might need to rent some out. 1st world problems.



Maybe you should consider renting a cabin at either Poly or WL, that would be a really cool way to spend extra points that you don't know how to use.  That would help make up for the trip you had to cancel.  Even if the parks aren't open you could spend the time really enjoying the accommodations and the resort where they are located.  Just a thought.


----------



## mrsap

Morning NJ!

Wanted to share my pet pics too!! 

Here’s Kylo Ren. The window is his favorite place to hang every morning, crying at all the birds and squirrels that pass by!!



And here’s Noelle. She loves to sit in the sunlight by the back door.


----------



## suemom2kay

Good Morning!  Expecting a high of 82 today in Northwest Warren County.  Here's a pic of Cosmo!  We rescued him at 3 months old!  He's in love with my DH.


----------



## Debbie Jean

Greetings from north Jersey This is Nemo  He’s been my little quarantine buddy keeping me sane working from home lol. It is a glorious day here!

Hoping to retire in the next year or two... looking at Toms River or environs. Any suggestions gratefully accepted!

Have a wonderful day all!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Love all the pet pictures, unfortunately at this time I don't have one to share.  We have had two dogs and three cats over the years we have been together (47 this June).  I do have a grandpuppy named Muppet and two grandcats named Fred and Linus, I will have to see if I have any pictures of them in my phone to post.

It is a warm day already, I was just outside washing down my porch furniture and I worked up a sweat!  It's cloudy and looks like it could rain but the weather man isn't calling for any today.  I guess we will have to wait and see if he's correct...

Have a great day everyone, enjoy the warm weather, stay safe and stay healthy!


----------



## mrsap

Weather is gorgeous already!!!! Definitely an outside day today!


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Maybe you should consider renting a cabin at either Poly or WL, that would be a really cool way to spend extra points that you don't know how to use.  That would help make up for the trip you had to cancel.  Even if the parks aren't open you could spend the time really enjoying the accommodations and the resort where they are located.  Just a thought.



I’ve thought about booking a night at CC cabins, I just can’t get past spending over 100 points a night. I can get a week at BWV for that. My problem is I’m all booked out until next Easter already. Figured I could pay some dues by renting out what I can’t use. I guess I’ll wait until June and call MS to see if I can shift some points around and open others to banking availability.


----------



## Pooh12863

Debbie Jean said:


> View attachment 494811Greetings from north Jersey This is Nemo  He’s been my little quarantine buddy keeping me sane working from home lol. It is a glorious day here!
> 
> Hoping to retire in the next year or two... looking at Toms River or environs. Any suggestions gratefully accepted!
> 
> Have a wonderful day all!!



Orlando?


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Weather is gorgeous already!!!! Definitely an outside day today!



Was a beautiful day down this way, still a bit windy at times but it felt good, Played hookie from work today and got all the veggie plants in the ground. Supposed to be warm again tomorrow, I might have to take the doors and top off the Jeep.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ!  Looks like it's going to be another good day.  I'm planning on washing some screens today, good day for shorts, sandals and washing screens.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Was a beautiful day down this way, still a bit windy at times but it felt good, Played hookie from work today and got all the veggie plants in the ground. Supposed to be warm again tomorrow, I might have to take the doors and top off the Jeep.



Have fun!!! We went for a cruise the last weekend it was nice out! Kids didn’t want to come, so we literally just sped around town. Felt like teenagers again


----------



## Ms.Minnie

I have had a very productive day today, washed my screens, DH put them in the windows AND I washed my car!  It is really a nice day, I hope all of your are able to enjoy this beautiful weather.


----------



## bobbiwoz

It has been beautiful!  I planted most of my vegetables today!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Have fun!!! We went for a cruise the last weekend it was nice out! Kids didn’t want to come, so we literally just sped around town. Felt like teenagers again



Got the doors and top off today, the wife and I went for a cruise around all the back country roads, I didn’t even ask the kids to go.  

Felt good to get out of the house for awhile.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> Got the doors and top off today, the wife and I went for a cruise around all the back country roads, I didn’t even ask the kids to go.
> 
> Felt good to get out of the house for awhile.



We took a ride last weekend going down roads I always wanted to know where they went.  It was really nice and as it turned out all roads seemed to lead back to main road back to our house.  After we were going to take a ride down towards the shore but we weren't sure if public restrooms would be open so we decided not to go to shore.  Maybe bobbiwoz can answer that question for us since she lives in Cape May.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Rest rooms are opened, limited Schedule.

https://capemaystrong.org/


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hello NJ!  I had a very productive day yesterday, I put the wood oil on my patio table and chairs.  It was a perfect day for that and I'm so happy that chore is done.  The weather was dry, sunny and not to hot.  I really don't like doing that sort of thing when it's too hot; my hands sweat enough in the rubber gloves as is.

It's hard to believe it's going to be Memorial Day weekend already.  Unfortunately I guess none of the normal celebrations will be going on due to our state still being in lockdown...very sad.  

I hope everyone is doing well, stay safe and stay healthy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We drove up to Tinton Falls, for Gus’s cancer check.  He looks good, bloodwork will tell us more tomorrow.

Still very windy on this whole ride!

Stay safe!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> We drove up to Tinton Falls, for Gus’s cancer check.  He looks good, bloodwork will tell us more tomorrow.
> 
> Still very windy on this whole ride!
> 
> Stay safe!



I'm assuming Gus is your DH?  I hope you get good news tomorrow and I'm glad he's able to get the care he needs during this whole mess we are in.

Yes it was very windy yesterday and is still windy today.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> We drove up to Tinton Falls, for Gus’s cancer check.  He looks good, bloodwork will tell us more tomorrow.
> 
> Still very windy on this whole ride!
> 
> Stay safe!



Praying for Gus!


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

bobbiwoz said:


> We drove up to Tinton Falls, for Gus’s cancer check.  He looks good, bloodwork will tell us more tomorrow.
> 
> Still very windy on this whole ride!
> 
> Stay safe!


Praying for Gus, hope he gets good news!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> I'm assuming Gus is your DH?  I hope you get good news tomorrow and I'm glad he's able to get the care he needs during this whole mess we are in.
> 
> Yes it was very windy yesterday and is still windy today.


I am sorry, Gus is our dog...I should have said we went to the VET.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> I am sorry, Gus is our dog...I should have said we went to the VET.



I'm very glad that Gus is your dog and not your DH.  I know we love our pets but there is a HUGE difference between our pets and our DHs.


----------



## kddlm

We are owners at SSR and from Monmouth County (few miles from the beach)!


----------



## mrsap

kddlm said:


> We are owners at SSR and from Monmouth County (few miles from the beach)!



 Happy you found us! I’ll get you up under your home resort!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Welcome to the NJ DVC Member Group kddlm, glad you found this thread!  **


----------



## Pooh12863

kddlm said:


> We are owners at SSR and from Monmouth County (few miles from the beach)!



Welcome


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> We drove up to Tinton Falls, for Gus’s cancer check.  He looks good, bloodwork will tell us more tomorrow.
> 
> Still very windy on this whole ride!
> 
> Stay safe!



Best wishes for Gus.


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

bobbiwoz said:


> I am sorry, Gus is our dog...I should have said we went to the VET.


Here there, just checking in...bobbiwoz....how did Gus make out? Hope you had good news!   Have a great weekend all you NJ DVC owners!


----------



## bobbiwoz

4Ds4Diz said:


> Here there, just checking in...bobbiwoz....how did Gus make out? Hope you had good news!   Have a great weekend all you NJ DVC owners!


Hi!  Gus’s white blood count was what it should be.  He will go for an ultrasound on June 8.  This will be to determine if anything is by his spleen/kidneys.  The vet feels not, but DH especially wants to know for sure.

Thank you for asking.

So, this is the start of Memorial Day weekend.  Thank you to all Veterans.  It doesn’t seem that there will be public outside or inside Memorial ceremonies here, and usually there are.


----------



## Snareah

Hi all! Lifelong Fanwoodian here who just bought my first ever DVC contract at the Poly and am so excited!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Snareah said:


> Hi all! Lifelong Fanwoodian here who just bought my first ever DVC contract at the Poly and am so excited!!



Welcome on board!  Glad you found your way here.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Happy Memorial Day weekend.  It is time to remember and give thanks to all who have given so much to protect our freedoms.  I for one am very thankful.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Snareah said:


> Hi all! Lifelong Fanwoodian here who just bought my first ever DVC contract at the Poly and am so excited!!


Welcome!


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

Ms.Minnie said:


> Happy Memorial Day weekend.  It is time to remember and give thanks to all who have given so much to protect our freedoms.  I for one am very thankful.


I couldn't agree more! God bless our vets and all those that made the ultimate sacrifice! Enjoy your time outside in the fresh air!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Horseshoe crabs are mating along the Delaware Bay.  Good news for birds and the crabs themselves!


----------



## Pooh12863

Snareah said:


> Hi all! Lifelong Fanwoodian here who just bought my first ever DVC contract at the Poly and am so excited!!



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

Snareah said:


> Hi all! Lifelong Fanwoodian here who just bought my first ever DVC contract at the Poly and am so excited!!



 and Congrats! I’ll get you up under your Home Resort!


----------



## bbn1122

Hi, I love this thread.   found it.

I have not been on the Disboards for a long time, been cruising.

We are from Colts Neck in Monmouth County and own at BLT since 2010...wow it’s been 10 years already!

Thanks this is going to be a fun thread to keep up with....
Be safe and healthy fellow Jersey Peeps!

Dreaming of happier times at WDW....I just book for this November.  We have banked points that need to be used.  I hope this trip happens, booked a few nights at Rivera Resort,  if not I will reschedule for the Spring 2021.


----------



## bobbiwoz

A cousin just sent this to me about the opening up of FL to visitors!


https://www.afar.com/magazine/can-we-travel-to-florida-during-the-coronavirus-pandemic?


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bbn1122 said:


> Hi, I love this thread.   found it.
> 
> I have not been on the Disboards for a long time, been cruising.
> 
> We are from Colts Neck in Monmouth County and own at BLT since 2010...wow it’s been 10 years already!
> 
> Thanks this is going to be a fun thread to keep up with....
> Be safe and healthy fellow Jersey Peeps!
> 
> Dreaming of happier times at WDW....I just book for this November.  We have banked points that need to be used.  I hope this trip happens, booked a few nights at Rivera Resort,  if not I will reschedule for the Spring 2021.



Welcome aboard!  Nice to have you here, glad you found this thread!


----------



## Pooh12863

bbn1122 said:


> Hi, I love this thread.   found it.
> 
> I have not been on the Disboards for a long time, been cruising.
> 
> We are from Colts Neck in Monmouth County and own at BLT since 2010...wow it’s been 10 years already!
> 
> Thanks this is going to be a fun thread to keep up with....
> Be safe and healthy fellow Jersey Peeps!
> 
> Dreaming of happier times at WDW....I just book for this November.  We have banked points that need to be used.  I hope this trip happens, booked a few nights at Rivera Resort,  if not I will reschedule for the Spring 2021.



Welcome.


----------



## DizDaD7

bbn1122 said:


> Hi, I love this thread.   found it.
> 
> I have not been on the Disboards for a long time, been cruising.
> 
> We are from Colts Neck in Monmouth County and own at BLT since 2010...wow it’s been 10 years already!
> 
> Thanks this is going to be a fun thread to keep up with....
> Be safe and healthy fellow Jersey Peeps!
> 
> Dreaming of happier times at WDW....I just book for this November.  We have banked points that need to be used.  I hope this trip happens, booked a few nights at Rivera Resort,  if not I will reschedule for the Spring 2021.


Indeed!!


----------



## DizDaD7

OOOps....Sorry bout the hug...I forgot....We are still social distancing, and <----- have no mask on that group hug. but you get the point...   We're all one big happy Jersey family...


----------



## mrsap

bbn1122 said:


> Hi, I love this thread.   found it.
> 
> I have not been on the Disboards for a long time, been cruising.
> 
> We are from Colts Neck in Monmouth County and own at BLT since 2010...wow it’s been 10 years already!
> 
> Thanks this is going to be a fun thread to keep up with....
> Be safe and healthy fellow Jersey Peeps!
> 
> Dreaming of happier times at WDW....I just book for this November.  We have banked points that need to be used.  I hope this trip happens, booked a few nights at Rivera Resort,  if not I will reschedule for the Spring 2021.



Happy you found us! I’ll be sure to get you up under your Home Resort!


----------



## bobdacat

Hello, we are from Monmouth County and Bay Lake Tower owners since 2011.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobdacat said:


> Hello, we are from Monmouth County and Bay Lake Tower owners since 2011.



Hello, glad you found us!  The more the merrier!


----------



## mrsap

bobdacat said:


> Hello, we are from Monmouth County and Bay Lake Tower owners since 2011.



 Thanks for stopping in! I’ll get you up under your Home Resort!!


----------



## Pooh12863

bobdacat said:


> Hello, we are from Monmouth County and Bay Lake Tower owners since 2011.



Welcome.


----------



## kristenabelle

Clifton here! BoardWalk Villas owners. Thinking of everyone in our little but mighty state right now. ❤


----------



## mrsap

kristenabelle said:


> Clifton here! BoardWalk Villas owners. Thinking of everyone in our little but mighty state right now. ❤



 Thanks for stopping in!  I’ll be sure to get you up under your Home Resort!!


----------



## Pooh12863

kristenabelle said:


> Clifton here! BoardWalk Villas owners. Thinking of everyone in our little but mighty state right now. ❤



Welcome.


----------



## bbn1122

kristenabelle said:


> Clifton here! BoardWalk Villas owners. Thinking of everyone in our little but mighty state right now. ❤



Hi, my son lives in Clifton! Small world.
Thanks for the well wishes....yes little and mighty! #njdisneystrong


----------



## DizDaD7

bobdacat said:


> Hello, we are from Monmouth County and Bay Lake Tower owners since 2011.





kristenabelle said:


> Clifton here! BoardWalk Villas owners. Thinking of everyone in our little but mighty state right now. ❤





bbn1122 said:


> Hi, my son lives in Clifton! Small world.
> Thanks for the well wishes....yes little and mighty! #njdisneystrong


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning! Its busier in Cape May than it’s been for awhile.  Almost all the owners are here on our street.  Our temperatures are more mild than Philadelphia!  We are still coolish, and lots of blooming flowers, our rhododendrons are stunning!

I hope some of you are planning vacations that will materialize.  I will be cancelling our early July vacation before the 30 day mark.  We won‘t be going, I have offered some nights to friends who live in FL.  I am not sure that they feel comfortable going.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning! Its busier in Cape May than it’s been for awhile.  Almost all the owners are here on our street.  Our temperatures are more mild than Philadelphia!  We are still coolish, and lots of blooming flowers, our rhododendrons are stunning!
> 
> I hope some of you are planning vacations that will materialize.  I will be cancelling our early July vacation before the 30 day mark.  We won‘t be going, I have offered some nights to friends who live in FL.  I am not sure that they feel comfortable going.



Morning! I’m sorry you won’t be going in July. It’s a hard decision, but you have to do what you feel is best. Hope you get to go back soon!! Enjoy the day!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Morning! I’m sorry you won’t be going in July. It’s a hard decision, but you have to do what you feel is best. Hope you get to go back soon!! Enjoy the day!


Thank you!  You too!  Our vacation after this one is planned for September and we have positive feelings regarding that one!  Our swim club is showing signs of opening...hope the Governor lets it happens!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you!  You too!  Our vacation after this one is planned for September and we have positive feelings regarding that one!  Our swim club is showing signs of opening...hope the Governor lets it happens!



Im with you - we rescheduled to August, and I definitely have a better outlook for it. I just hope not too much will change.
I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Im with you - we rescheduled to August, and I definitely have a better outlook for it. I just hope not too much will change.
> I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you!!


And I will be rooting for you, that you go!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Im with you - we rescheduled to August, and I definitely have a better outlook for it. I just hope not too much will change.
> I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you!!



I booked a week end of August at BWV minus a day missing in the middle of the week. I'll book that cash at BWI if something doesn't pan out by then. I kept looking at my count down for our October trip and couldn't take it any more I had to book something.   

I have a good feeling about things being back to "normal" by then, whatever normal is going to look like now. If masks are still mandatory I may cancel or just have a resort only stay. I guess we'll learn more about Disney's plans for reopen today after 10 am, fingers crossed.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning! Its busier in Cape May than it’s been for awhile.  Almost all the owners are here on our street.  Our temperatures are more mild than Philadelphia!  We are still coolish, and lots of blooming flowers, our rhododendrons are stunning!
> 
> I hope some of you are planning vacations that will materialize.  I will be cancelling our early July vacation before the 30 day mark.  We won‘t be going, I have offered some nights to friends who live in FL.  I am not sure that they feel comfortable going.



Sorry you had to cancel, I know from experience it isn't an easy decision. I hope your September plans go through.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I booked a week end of August at BWV minus a day missing in the middle of the week. I'll book that cash at BWI if something doesn't pan out by then. I kept looking at my count down for our October trip and couldn't take it any more I had to book something.
> 
> I have a good feeling about things being back to "normal" by then, whatever normal is going to look like now. If masks are still mandatory I may cancel or just have a resort only stay. I guess we'll learn more about Disney's plans for reopen today after 10 am, fingers crossed.



That’s awesome! I’m happy you were able to get something! Did you waitlist your missing day or a full week somewhere else?

So, when I booked two weeks ago, I was stressing SO bad. Really wanted Poly for one of the weeks...  all 8 days available - wonderful. Decided to wait until after I made dinner to call to cancel June and reallocate those points to August. Literally come back on about an hour later and only 3 days were left. I wanted to cry. So, a few days later, I happened to see 4 days pop up, then two days at the end of the week, then the day after that two more days. I was just missing one day, a Thursday!! Really?! So, I waitlisted it and stalked the site, and after about 2 more days, it popped up! Ugh, I feel stressed out just reliving it  Never want to do that again!!!!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

kristenabelle said:


> Clifton here! BoardWalk Villas owners. Thinking of everyone in our little but mighty state right now. ❤



Welcome aboard!  Glad you found us!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pooh12863 said:


> I booked a week end of August at BWV minus a day missing in the middle of the week. I'll book that cash at BWI if something doesn't pan out by then. I kept looking at my count down for our October trip and couldn't take it any more I had to book something.
> 
> I have a good feeling about things being back to "normal" by then, whatever normal is going to look like now. If masks are still mandatory I may cancel or just have a resort only stay. I guess we'll learn more about Disney's plans for reopen today after 10 am, fingers crossed.


What’s happening at 10 AM, please?

OK.  I read the news about the plans coming!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning! Its busier in Cape May than it’s been for awhile.  Almost all the owners are here on our street.  Our temperatures are more mild than Philadelphia!  We are still coolish, and lots of blooming flowers, our rhododendrons are stunning!
> 
> I hope some of you are planning vacations that will materialize.  I will be cancelling our early July vacation before the 30 day mark.  We won‘t be going, I have offered some nights to friends who live in FL.  I am not sure that they feel comfortable going.



On Monday we took a ride to DD house, she lives in Shamong and the rhododendrons were beautiful.  I don't think I have ever seen them more beautiful.  Maybe its because of all the rain and the cooler temps...


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you!  You too!  Our vacation after this one is planned for September and we have positive feelings regarding that one!  *Our swim club is showing signs of opening...hope the Governor lets it happens!*



This morning I heard on the news that there are quite a few hair salons that are planning on opening on 6/1 with or without Phil's ok.  I sure wish my hair salon was opening, I'm in desperate need!  The salon owner they interviewed is saying that the governor isn't getting back to them and isn't giving them any guidance so they are taking matters into their hands.  They have been in consultation with the beauty industry, taken classes on how to safely open and won't have a waiting area in the salon.  I wouldn't be surprised if salons that do walk ins no longer do that, it will probably be by appointment only.

Sorry to be off topic.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> What’s happening at 10 AM, please?
> 
> OK.  I read the news about the plans coming!



https://www.marketwatch.com/story/disney-to-submit-plan-for-reopening-of-florida-parks-2020-05-26


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> I booked a week end of August at BWV minus a day missing in the middle of the week. I'll book that cash at BWI if something doesn't pan out by then. I kept looking at my count down for our October trip and couldn't take it any more I had to book something.
> 
> I have a good feeling about things being back to "normal" by then, whatever normal is going to look like now. If masks are still mandatory I may cancel or just have a resort only stay. I guess we'll learn more about Disney's plans for reopen today after 10 am, fingers crossed.



I hope your August trip happens for you and I hope you don't have to wear masks.  Yesterday we went to grocery store, it was a little warmer than it's been and humid.  I have to say I found it harder to breath with the mask on so I can't imagine what it would be like in FL.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> That’s awesome! I’m happy you were able to get something! Did you waitlist your missing day or a full week somewhere else?
> 
> So, when I booked two weeks ago, I was stressing SO bad. Really wanted Poly for one of the weeks...  all 8 days available - wonderful. Decided to wait until after I made dinner to call to cancel June and reallocate those points to August. Literally come back on about an hour later and only 3 days were left. I wanted to cry. So, a few days later, I happened to see 4 days pop up, then two days at the end of the week, then the day after that two more days. I was just missing one day, a Thursday!! Really?! So, I waitlisted it and stalked the site, and after about 2 more days, it popped up! Ugh, I feel stressed out just reliving it  Never want to do that again!!!!!



You know I don't like to waitlist.  
There's a P/G view available but my points are in limbo until June. I have points I could borrow but didn't want to in case I have to cancel, both of those contracts are Dec UY. This virus has my points all screwed up, it'll take me years to get it all sorted out.

Glad you were able to piece your vacation together. In the short time I've been DVC I've learned if you see it available, book it now, it might be gone in 5 minutes. Live and learn.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> I hope your August trip happens for you and I hope you don't have to wear masks.  Yesterday we went to grocery store, it was a little warmer than it's been and humid.  I have to say I found it harder to breath with the mask on so I can't imagine what it would be like in FL.



Thanks. I already know I can't do a mask at Disney in the heat, the past few days have opened my wife's eyes that she probably can't either, that woman never listens to me. I'd be totally fine with a week at Boadwalk, without leaving the resort.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> You know I don't like to waitlist.
> There's a P/G view available but my points are in limbo until June. I have points I could borrow but didn't want to in case I have to cancel, both of those contracts are Dec UY. This virus has my points all screwed up, it'll take me years to get it all sorted out.
> 
> Glad you were able to piece your vacation together. In the short time I've been DVC I've learned if you see it available, book it now, it might be gone in 5 minutes. Live and learn.



I know!! I definitely know better!!!!!! This has happened to me before! So stupid.

I hear ya!! Because we switched, we ended up saving like 60 points!! (Other week is at AKL) So we decided to add one more night to our 1br. reservation at VGF this fall!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> Thanks. I already know I can't do a mask at Disney in the heat, the past few days have opened my wife's eyes that she probably can't either, that woman never listens to me. I'd be totally fine with a week at Boadwalk, without leaving the resort.



We did a week this past January without park time and it was fine.  I would think in the summer it would be even better for the pool.  Jan/Feb can be iffy for pool time.  I hope you go and have a great time.

Funny about "that woman", don't let her see that!  Just kidding


----------



## espov

Any word on when Florida will remove the 2 weeks mandatory self quarantine f F or NJ travelers.


----------



## mrsap

Everyone watching?

Disney to open:

July 11 -MK/AK
July 15 -EP/HS


----------



## bobbiwoz

espov said:


> Any word on when Florida will remove the 2 weeks mandatory self quarantine f F or NJ travelers.


This has to be addressed someday!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Yes the governor needs to lift the ban.  Of course maybe he's waiting on our governors to loosen the strangle hold they have on the states in question...just a thought, not sure if has anything to do with it or not.  But just think about it, if our own governor doesn't think we should be able to go into all the stores, hairdresser, barber shops, restaurants and even our churches than why should the governor of FL think we are safe to go into his state?


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Yes the governor needs to lift the ban.  Of course maybe he's waiting on our governors to loosen the strangle hold they have on the states in question...just a thought, not sure if has anything to do with it or not.  But just think about it, if our own governor doesn't think we should be able to go into all the stores, hairdresser, barber shops, restaurants and even our churches than why should the governor of FL think we are safe to go into his state?



Because he’s a sweet guy


----------



## bbn1122

Hi, happy to see things are moving ahead with DVC and WDW.

I was not planning a trip this year but just booked 11/14-11/20, spilt stay SSR and RIV. I have points that were banked.  Excited to get a few nights a Rivera.

Weather is pretty beautiful by me Monmouth County.

And I agree with Ms. Minnie, I think Florida will allow us once our restrictions lift a little more.  Maybe since, so many of us visit WDW we will get the okay soon.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> Because he’s a sweet guy



Sure hope you're right!     Here's hoping!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bbn1122 said:


> Hi, happy to see things are moving ahead with DVC and WDW.
> 
> I was not planning a trip this year but just booked 11/14-11/20, spilt stay SSR and RIV. I have points that were banked.  Excited to get a few nights a Rivera.
> 
> Weather is pretty beautiful by me Monmouth County.
> 
> And I agree with Ms. Minnie, I think Florida will allow us once our restrictions lift a little more.  Maybe since, so many of us visit WDW we will get the okay soon.



Glad you were able to snag a stay in November.  I hope you enjoy RR, its a very pretty resort that I would like to try one day.  My DH only likes to stay at BW and it's pretty hard to justify the added points cost to stay at RR when we usually always stay at BW...maybe one day.  

Lets all keep our fingers crossed   that the governor of FL lifts the ban.  Maybe we all have to write letters to our governor???


----------



## mrsap

bbn1122 said:


> Hi, happy to see things are moving ahead with DVC and WDW.
> 
> I was not planning a trip this year but just booked 11/14-11/20, spilt stay SSR and RIV. I have points that were banked.  Excited to get a few nights a Rivera.
> 
> Weather is pretty beautiful by me Monmouth County.
> 
> And I agree with Ms. Minnie, I think Florida will allow us once our restrictions lift a little more.  Maybe since, so many of us visit WDW we will get the okay soon.



Congrats! I love going in November!! I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## mrsap

Just got this in my email...


----------



## bbn1122

Wow...thanks for sharing the above post, fingers crossed for a healthy, happy and safe opening.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!


----------



## mrsap

Hey NJ!!

So, those with summer trips - will you still go??


----------



## bobbiwoz

We cancelled July 2-13, and our FL friends declined our offer to stay for some of it.  We have another reservation for September.  I was able to get our friends a one night stay at BCV during the time we are there.

I Hope it’s a successful opening, and the quarantine issue is gone by September.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hey NJ!!
> 
> So, those with summer trips - will you still go??


Yes. If I’ll hit the parks or not,I’ll play by ear.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> Yes. If I’ll hit the parks or not,I’ll play by ear.



I think you said you plan to go in August.  I think you could have a very nice resort only trip in August.  Plenty of pool time, maybe a little resort hoping and DS.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> I think you said you plan to go in August.  I think you could have a very nice resort only trip in August.  Plenty of pool time, maybe a little resort hoping and DS.



Let me rephrase that, “If I hit the parks much, I’ll play by ear.” I’m not going to Disney without sneaking in the back gate at Epcot and visiting Les Halles Boulangerie-Patisserie for a Dinde BLT, a Fraises and my morning espresso.


----------



## Saratoga2019

June trip at poly now canceled  was able to get OKW for Nov 1-4 but nothing else open after that for Jersey week.Looking to spend more time in Cape May this summer


----------



## oufpat

Cancelled August and rescheduled next April when grandkids have "spring break". And yes I'll miss our August trip, but I'm so happy I rescheduled Tuesday, the day before the announcement was made!


----------



## Pooh12863

Saratoga2019 said:


> June trip at poly now canceled  was able to get OKW for Nov 1-4 but nothing else open after that for Jersey week.Looking to spend more time in Cape May this summer





oufpat said:


> Cancelled August and rescheduled next April when grandkids have "spring break". And yes I'll miss our August trip, but I'm so happy I rescheduled Tuesday, the day before the announcement was made!



Sorry y'all had to cancel. ☹


----------



## mrsap

Not sure if you guys saw this... Not happy 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Not sure if you guys saw this... Not happy
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/



Good thing I already have my AP. 
I wonder how this affects park hopping, I rarely spend all day in one park.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Good thing I already have my AP.
> I wonder how this affects park hopping, I rarely spend all day in one park.



Not sure... just feeling bummed about all these changes. Weighing my options.


----------



## MM0422

mrsap said:


> Not sure if you guys saw this... Not happy
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/


I saw and now have less certainty about our trips in the fall and winter. There are just so many questions and so few answers at this point. I looked at MDE and my dining reservations are still there for September and early November, but I know those will be wiped out in the coming days. I also have tickets for MNSSHP in September and November, but not sure what will be happening on that front either. We're supposed to be there for New Year's Eve into early January, but I'm starting to wonder if there will be any fireworks at all this year. 

What are others thinking in terms of whether you'll wait out the uncertainty vs. just decide this year might not be in the cards?


----------



## mrsap

MM0422 said:


> I saw and now have less certainty about our trips in the fall and winter. There are just so many questions and so few answers at this point. I looked at MDE and my dining reservations are still there for September and early November, but I know those will be wiped out in the coming days. I also have tickets for MNSSHP in September and November, but not sure what will be happening on that front either. We're supposed to be there for New Year's Eve into early January, but I'm starting to wonder if there will be any fireworks at all this year.
> 
> What are others thinking in terms of whether you'll wait out the uncertainty vs. just decide this year might not be in the cards?



Not sure... thinking maybe canceling August and just using the points next year. I’ll keep November for the meantime. I’d like to get more info first before making a decision, though.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Not sure... just feeling bummed about all these changes. Weighing my options.



Things will be different that’s for sure, I can’t remember the last time I used the standby lines unless the waits were less than 15 minutes. I’ve moved away from ADR’s the past couple of trips and just wing it so that part won’t affect me much. 

I sorta locked myself in on our August trip today by booking our flights and broke down and borrowed points for a BLT theme park view to fill in that missing night. Kinda embarrassed to admit I booked it to watch the fireworks from Top of the world lounge before realizing there won’t be any fireworks.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Things will be different that’s for sure, I can’t remember the last time I used the standby lines unless the waits were less than 15 minutes. I’ve moved away from ADR’s the past couple of trips and just wing it so that part won’t affect me much.
> 
> I sorta locked myself in on our August trip today by booking our flights and broke down and borrowed points for a BLT theme park view to fill in that missing night. Kinda embarrassed to admit I booked it to watch the fireworks from Top of the world lounge before realizing there won’t be any fireworks.



No you didn’t!!! 
I bet if you called and explain, they’d help you out. Hey, at least you’ll have a beautiful view sitting on the balcony with a beer in your hand! I know that’s where I’d be!


----------



## Pooh12863

MM0422 said:


> I saw and now have less certainty about our trips in the fall and winter. There are just so many questions and so few answers at this point. I looked at MDE and my dining reservations are still there for September and early November, but I know those will be wiped out in the coming days. I also have tickets for MNSSHP in September and November, but not sure what will be happening on that front either. We're supposed to be there for New Year's Eve into early January, but I'm starting to wonder if there will be any fireworks at all this year.
> 
> What are others thinking in terms of whether you'll wait out the uncertainty vs. just decide this year might not be in the cards?



I still plan on going. I have 6 trips booked in the next 11 months and if Disney is open I’ll be there and make the best of whatever is going on at the time.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> No you didn’t!!!
> I bet if you called and explain, they’d help you out. Hey, at least you’ll have a beautiful view sitting on the balcony with a beer in your hand! I know that’s where I’d be!



 Yea I did.

I was looking at availability, screaming into the kitchen telling my wife what was available. She said book whatever I wanted. So I booked BLT, and yelled into the kitchen that I booked BLT for the fireworks. After calling me a few unflattering names she reminded me there were no fireworks.

I’m alright keeping it the way it is, by then I’ll just be happy to be there.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Yea I did.
> 
> I was looking at availability, screaming into the kitchen telling my wife what was available. She said book whatever I wanted. So I booked BLT, and yelled into the kitchen that I booked BLT for the fireworks. After calling me a few unflattering names she reminded me there were no fireworks.
> 
> I’m alright keeping it the way it is, by then I’ll just be happy to be there.



Right after DW told you...


----------



## MM0422

Pooh12863 said:


> I still plan on going. I have 6 trips booked in the next 11 months and if Disney is open I’ll be there and make the best of whatever is going on at the time.


That's a great outlook. I'm thankful I have a couple of months to see how things play out. I'm sure you'll have a blast with a theme park view at BLT even without fireworks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We also have NYE plans, first at BLT for fireworks viewing on 30, then BWV, BECAUSE we go to Epcot on 31.  Even without fireworks, i think we’ll go.  I booked a few days at VB for after that, we were supposed to go on a Fantasy 7 night cruise, but I think we will cancel that.  VB seems safer to me.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ!  I'm so happy to see a nice sunny morning for a change.  I think it's been a week since the last time it was so beautiful at this hour in the AM.  I'm going to see my DGChildren today so that is also making me very happy!  Happy Saturday!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> Yea I did.
> 
> I was looking at availability, screaming into the kitchen telling my wife what was available. She said book whatever I wanted. So I booked BLT, and yelled into the kitchen that I booked BLT for the fireworks. *After calling me a few unflattering names she reminded me there were no fireworks*.
> 
> I’m alright keeping it the way it is, by then I’ll just be happy to be there.



This is too funny!  Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our Houston family were to be visiting us, so we are missing out grandchildren time. Oh well, better be safe than sorry!

Its a beautiful morning.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

We have a wren family trying to build a nest in my geranium plant that is right outside my window off the kitchen.  I guess it must be the color that is attracting them but that is not a great place to build a nest.  As much as I would enjoy watching the whole nesting process I still have to deadhead and water the plant.  I can't imagine the havoc that will cause the birds each time this has to be done.  Watering would like being in a flood and deadheading will "OH NO, the MONSTERS are hear again!"  I hope they see the "light" before they get the whole nest built and have eggs...

Last year they tried to build a nest in the wreath on my front door.  Crazy birds!


----------



## mrsap

I’m also considering Christmas/NYE weeks if we change our minds about August. Just need to get all the details first. Just all seems so disappointing right now.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ!  Looks like another beautiful day, enjoy the sunshine!

I see so many go to WDW multiple times per year.  In some ways I'm envious of you. DH and I only go to WDW once per year, my DH told me a few years ago that if I want to make him hate WDW I just needed to make him go more than once per year.  It's not that he doesn't like WDW but he's not the huge fan in our family.  We do go for two to three weeks when we go so I'm ok with only going once per year.  Over the years I have been able to experience WDW at different time of the year and I guess the one that works best for us in Jan/Feb.  So to all you lucky people who go multiple time each year, enjoy!


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning NJ!  Looks like another beautiful day, enjoy the sunshine!
> 
> I see so many go to WDW multiple times per year.  In some ways I'm envious of you. DH and I only go to WDW once per year, my DH told me a few years ago that if I want to make him hate WDW I just needed to make him go more than once per year.  It's not that he doesn't like WDW but he's not the huge fan in our family.  We do go for two to three weeks when we go so I'm ok with only going once per year.  Over the years I have been able to experience WDW at different time of the year and I guess the one that works best for us in Jan/Feb.  So to all you lucky people who go multiple time each year, enjoy!



We used to be a once a year or once every few years type of family until 2018 when we joined DVC. That lead to “Well it would be cheaper if we got annual passes” which lead to “Wanna go to Disney we have extra points, and already have park tickets” which lead to “We need more points!!!!!), and everything kinda snow balled from there. I guess my wife is lucky that I enjoy Disney as much if not more than she does, now if I could just convince her we need more BWV points.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I’m also considering Christmas/NYE weeks if we change our minds about August. Just need to get all the details first. Just all seems so disappointing right now.



“This too shall pass”


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> We used to be a once a year or once every few years type of family until 2018 when we joined DVC. That lead to “Well it would be cheaper if we got annual passes” which lead to “Wanna go to Disney we have extra points, and already have park tickets” which lead to “We need more points!!!!!), and everything kinda snow balled from there. I guess my wife is lucky that I enjoy Disney as much if not more than she does, now if I could just convince her we need more BWV points.



We joined DVC in 2000 and we used to do multiple trips per year and yes we added on 3 times all at BWV.  Those multiple trips is what led to my DH saying I was going to make him hate WDW if I kept making him go so much...we always have a good time but there are other things to see and do.  I would add more points but we really don't need them as I tend to work with extra points being available each year.  BUT if I had more points I could stay longer on my one trip per year and still carry extra points to the following year for those large family trips!!!  DHs not buying it...LOL.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  It’s crisp and sunny in Cape May.

DH got up early and brought fresh bagels home, and said Happy Anniversary, he remembered!  52 years


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  It’s crisp and sunny in Cape May.
> 
> DH got up early and brought fresh bagels home, and said Happy Anniversary, he remembered!  52 years



Happy Anniversary, bobbiwoz, enjoy your day.


----------



## mrsap

❤ Happy Anniversary @bobbiwoz !!!! ❤ So sweet of DH!!! Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Ginger R

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  It’s crisp and sunny in Cape May.
> 
> DH got up early and brought fresh bagels home, and said Happy Anniversary, he remembered!  52 years


Aww, that's so sweet. Happy Anniversary and enjoy your day!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  It’s crisp and sunny in Cape May.
> 
> DH got up early and brought fresh bagels home, and said Happy Anniversary, he remembered!  52 years



Happy Anniversary!  Wow 52 years that's great and he sounds like he's very thoughtful to go out and get fresh bagels.  I hope you enjoy your special day.    DH and I will be 47 years this month, time sure does fly when you're having fun!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Happy Monday and the first day of a new month!  It's a beautiful morning in Jobstown, cool but sunny.  I LOVE it!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> Happy Anniversary!  Wow 52 years that's great and he sounds like he's very thoughtful to go out and get fresh bagels.  I hope you enjoy your special day.    DH and I will be 47 years this month, time sure does fly when you're having fun!


Thank you, and congratulations to you, too!


----------



## bbn1122

Happy Anniversary bobbiwoz


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  So, now it’s June 2, and 52 years ago, I graduated TSC!  That’s Trenton State College, now TCNJ!  Because of the Marine Reserves we had to change our Wedding date one month before it was scheduled....so yes, I got married the day before graduation....honeymoon couldn’t be changed, so we had a normal work week, then off to St. Thomas!

Did anyone here graduate when it was TSC?  I also taught there PT from 1974 through 1993, math.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  So, now it’s June 2, and 52 years ago, I graduated TSC!  That’s Trenton State College, now TCNJ!  Because of the Marine Reserves we had to change our Wedding date one month before it was scheduled....so yes, I got married the day before graduation....honeymoon couldn’t be changed, so we had a normal work week, then off to St. Thomas!
> 
> Did anyone here graduate when it was TSC?  I also taught there PT from 1974 through 1993, math.



My DSister went to TSC in the early 70s.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> My DSister when to TSC in the early 70s.


I didn’t get my MA until 1973...and Mostly taught basic math and statistics!


----------



## bbn1122

My son goes to TCNJ.   And my SIL is a Nursing Professor there and her husband is a Trustee.


----------



## bbn1122

My older son went to Stevens Institute of Technology in Hoboken.   Any Stevens connections in the NJ group?

Everyone have a great week and enjoy the beautiful weather!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> I didn’t get my MA until 1973...and Mostly taught basic math and statistics!





Ms.Minnie said:


> My DSister when to TSC in the early 70s.



I was born in 1977


----------



## bobbiwoz

bbn1122 said:


> My older son went to Stevens Institute of Technology in Hoboken.   Any Stevens connections in the NJ group?
> 
> Everyone have a great week and enjoy the beautiful weather!


I went to dances there in the ‘60’s!  What a view of the NY skyline!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> I was born in 1977


Our younger son was born then, August 19. Helene Fuld hospital.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hello NJ!  I hope everybody is ok after wreathing the storms we've had over the last two days.  We had just switched our cable provider from FiOS to Xfinity on Monday, on Wednesday we had the first really bad storm that knocked out power for awhile and downed our Xfinity service for over 24 hours.  I'm very happy to say that this morning we are back in business!  I felt so cutoff from the rest of the world.      I hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## bbn1122

All well here in Monmouth County.   I wish we could switch to FIOS, but it’s not available our neighborhood.   We were just looking into our options with Optimium.  We get all our service with them.  We can not get internet from anyone else in our area.  It’s a Monopoly!!

Those storms were wick!  I hope it drys out!
Have a great weekend


----------



## njcoach24

hi all, Lincoln Park here.


----------



## mrsap

njcoach24 said:


> hi all, Lincoln Park here.



 What’s your home resort?! I’ll get you up on page 1!


----------



## njcoach24

mrsap said:


> What’s your home resort?! I’ll get you up on page 1!



I'm in the process closing on Poly.


----------



## mrsap

njcoach24 said:


> I'm in the process closing on Poly.



Congrats!!!!!! So excited for you! Happy you found us! I’ll add you now!


----------



## bbn1122

njcoach24 said:


> I'm in the process closing on Poly.


Congratulations!


----------



## njcoach24

mrsap said:


> Congrats!!!!!! So excited for you! Happy you found us! I’ll add you now!





bbn1122 said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you guys! I'm a little worried about not having enough points (120 per year) but I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## mrsap

njcoach24 said:


> Thank you guys! I'm a little worried about not having enough points (120 per year) but I guess I'll find out soon enough.



To be honest- you’ll NEVER have enough points!!! Addonitis kicks in pretty quickly!! Good luck resisting - for now!


----------



## njcoach24

mrsap said:


> To be honest- you’ll NEVER have enough points!!! Addonitis kicks in pretty quickly!! Good luck resisting - for now!



I'm kicking myself now for not going to little bigger but I'm well past that first 10 days of the process so I guess I can't back out now.


----------



## mrsap

njcoach24 said:


> I'm kicking myself now for not going to little bigger but I'm well past that first 10 days of the process so I guess I can't back out now.



So... about a year after buying contract 1 we felt we needed another. About a year after that, we decided we needed another. It’s definitely  a problem


----------



## Pooh12863

njcoach24 said:


> I'm in the process closing on Poly.



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Pooh12863

I seem to buy my contracts in the summer, I’m starting to get nervous.


----------



## bbn1122

njcoach24 said:


> Thank you guys! I'm a little worried about not having enough points (120 per year) but I guess I'll find out soon enough.



I only have 200 points at BLT.  And we make it work.

I would love to add a HHI contract soon.


----------



## mrsap

bbn1122 said:


> I only have 200 points at BLT.  And we make it work.
> 
> I would love to add a HHI contract soon.



Our first contract at CCV that we bought in 2017 had 110. You have to start somewhere!


----------



## njcoach24

bbn1122 said:


> I only have 200 points at BLT.  And we make it work.
> 
> I would love to add a HHI contract soon.



Why HHI? Do you Jersey folks find it easy to switch at 7 months during not peak times? Or do you just love HH? I want to go there but almost as far as Disney from here.


----------



## mrsap

njcoach24 said:


> Why HHI? Do you Jersey folks find it easy to switch at 7 months during not peak times? Or do you just love HH? I want to go there but almost as far as Disney from here.



I would think if you’d rather a relaxing vacation vs. the craziness of Disney.


----------



## bbn1122

njcoach24 said:


> Why HHI? Do you Jersey folks find it easy to switch at 7 months during not peak times? Or do you just love HH? I want to go there but almost as far as Disney from here.



HHI Island is beautiful.  I would love to get a condo there.
And it’s a place I could go to every year.  My DH is not into the parks anymore.  He really loves HHI.  My sons really like it there too.  They are all in their twenties, but we still vacation together, as much as possible.

HHI is impossible to book for June, July and early August without owning there.  But I am fine going in spring and fall too.


----------



## bbn1122

HHI is also only about 45 minutes from Savannah, that’s the closest airport.

I have never been but we want to tag on a visit to Charleston for a few days before going to HHI, maybe next fall. I hear Charleston is a beautiful city.

My sons like the beach. Wehave done a WDW and VB combo a few times and in 2018 we did HHI and then VGF.   That was a great trip!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

njcoach24 said:


> Thank you guys! *I'm a little worried about not having enough points (120 per year) but I guess I'll find out soon enough.*



Hello and welcome!  

Ditto to what mrsap said.  I have added on 3 times and would addon again but DH doesn't want too....he's keeping me in check!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!  There was a DVC sticker on a car at the Rio Grande Walmart this morning!  Any chance the owner is on this thread?


----------



## bbn1122

Not me... it if your ever up in Monmouth County I have two sticker on my car. LOL!


----------



## mrsap

It’s such a Gorgeous day today! I have been outside since 11:30 and i’m actually a little sunburned! (Jersey sunburned - not Florida sunburned)  Better than nothing, I guess! Hope everyone is enjoying the day!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> It’s such a Gorgeous day today! I have been outside since 11:30 and i’m actually a little sunburned! (Jersey sunburned - not Florida sunburned)  Better than nothing, I guess! Hope everyone is enjoying the day! ☀



I spent about an hour in the garden today, too dang hot out there.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I spent about an hour in the garden today, too dang hot out there.



So you got a nice farmer tan?!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> So you got a nice farmer tan?!



I’ve had that for a while now, takes me about a week in the spring to go from pasty white to golden brown. What is sunburn?


----------



## bobbiwoz

I pick up my wildflowers from the Nature Center of Cape May tomorrow, and then I will be finished with planting.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> I pick up my wildflowers from the Nature Center of Cape May tomorrow, and then I will be finished with planting.




I have another bed of corn, one of cucumber and my beans to put in tomorrow, and then I’m finished planting until fall crops go in.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pooh12863 said:


> I have another bed of corn, one of cucumber and my beans to put in tomorrow, and then I’m finished planting until fall crops go in.


That’s a big garden!

Two years ago, I bought a strawberry jar.  Last year we were away in the spring, and there were a few berries, but mostly the birds got the fruit.  I decided to see what would happen ..... the wet early spring this year caused the plants to spread, over to a hard to get to area between my ramp and the fence.  However, we are getting strawberries!  I have to pick before they are truly red, or slugs and birds feast, but I’ve picked about a cup and a half of strawberries each morning!  Once the crop is over, I will be ripping out the plants, that’s not a job I am looking forward to doing.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> That’s a big garden!
> 
> Two years ago, I bought a strawberry jar.  Last year we were away in the spring, and there were a few berries, but mostly the birds got the fruit.  I decided to see what would happen ..... the wet early spring this year caused the plants to spread, over to a hard to get to area between my ramp and the fence.  However, we are getting strawberries!  I have to pick before they are truly red, or slugs and birds feast, but I’ve picked about a cup and a half of strawberries each morning!  Once the crop is over, I will be ripping out the plants, that’s not a job I am looking forward to doing.



I have three 36’x4’ raised beds, still not enough room. 

I wanted to try strawberries again this year. I had a nice bed a few years ago that the deer destroyed and I haven’t replanted since. With the cold spring and my procrastination......ah maybe next year.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> I have three 36’x4’ raised beds, still not enough room.
> 
> I wanted to try strawberries again this year. I had a nice bed a few years ago that the deer destroyed and I haven’t replanted since. With the cold spring and my procrastination......ah maybe next year.



Wow you ARE quite the gardener!  We live in the house my DFIL & DMIL built, my DFIL used to have a very large garden in the back yard.  My DH & I aren't really vegetable gardeners.  We do better with landscape gardening.  I thought I was doing something with my one Q cumber plant, two tomato plants and two pepper plants LOL!  How do you go to FL in the summer with such a large garden?  Do you hire someone to take care of it?


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> It’s such a Gorgeous day today! I have been outside since 11:30 and i’m actually a little sunburned! (Jersey sunburned - not Florida sunburned)  Better than nothing, I guess! Hope everyone is enjoying the day! ☀



Yes it was a beautiful day but too hot for me.  I don't like the hot, hot weather and we are only at the beginning...Our DGChildern are having a sleepover that started yesterday so the four of us went in the hot tub to cool off.  It was a little crowded since the kids like to bounce around but it was fun and I felt very comfortable when I got out.  

It looks like it's going to be another beautiful day again today.  Cool enough this morning to open the windows.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I spent about an hour outside this morning, meditating, feeding and watching birds and fish, and yes, picking about a cup of strawberries.  I think I came up with a plan that may work.  All DH has to do is buy  me some paving stones that I can walk on between the railing and the fence, then I can have some strawberries next year!  Another project.

I noticed rabbits are enjoying the sunflower seedlings.  I think we get one real sunflower for every 25 seeds I plant.

It was perfect weather this morning!  Enjoy the day!


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Wow you ARE quite the gardener!  We live in the house my DFIL & DMIL built, my DFIL used to have a very large garden in the back yard.  My DH & I aren't really vegetable gardeners.  We do better with landscape gardening.  I thought I was doing something with my one Q cumber plant, two tomato plants and two pepper plants LOL!  How do you go to FL in the summer with such a large garden?  Do you hire someone to take care of it?



It used to be larger but I’m getting too old to keep up with more, so I actually shrunk it down this year. Hose timers take care of things when I visit Mickey. Never did get my planting done today, guess there’s always tomorrow.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ!  Looks like another beautiful day! 

DH and I are emptying and cleaning the hot tub today, has to be done.  It's a perfect day for the job, not too hot or cold.  This time tomorrow the tub will be back open for business.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning NJ!  Looks like another beautiful day!
> 
> DH and I are emptying and cleaning the hot tub today, has to be done.  It's a perfect day for the job, not too hot or cold.  This time tomorrow the tub will be back open for business.


Yes, it’s beautiful here in Cape May as well.
I planted some seeds and plants today, but I have to wait longer to enjoy the fruits of my labor!


----------



## bbn1122

Gorgeous in Colts Neck....dreaming of having a hot tub some day! Enjoy!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bbn1122 said:


> Gorgeous in Colts Neck....dreaming of having a hot tub some day! Enjoy!



We got our hot tub last year and we have enjoyed it very much.  It was the lesser of two evils for my husband, a hot tub or a pool.  He is much happier with the hot tub, much less work and we get much more use out of it.  The tub is just about full, has to warm up before we can use it. Looking forward to tomorrow for a dip in the tub.


----------



## bbn1122

Ms.Minnie said:


> We got our hot tub last year and we have enjoyed it very much.  It was the lesser of two evils for my husband, a hot tub or a pool.  He is much happier with the hot tub, much less work and we get much more use out of it.  The tub is just about full, has to warm up before we can use it. Looking forward to tomorrow for a dip in the tub.



We had an in ground  pool for at our former home.  We do not want another pool, so we feel a hot tub is the next step.  We used have a two story colonial, now we have a ranch.  We kind of down sized.
We are doing a lot of renovating, so hopefully in a year or two we can put a hot tub in the budget!


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning NJ!  Looks like another beautiful day!
> 
> DH and I are emptying and cleaning the hot tub today, has to be done.  It's a perfect day for the job, not too hot or cold.  This time tomorrow the tub will be back open for business.





Ms.Minnie said:


> We got our hot tub last year and we have enjoyed it very much.  It was the lesser of two evils for my husband, a hot tub or a pool.  He is much happier with the hot tub, much less work and we get much more use out of it.  The tub is just about full, has to warm up before we can use it. Looking forward to tomorrow for a dip in the tub.



So funny!! We went through this about 3 years ago. We surprised the kids and took them to a pool place, told them we’re installing a pool. There were hot tubs on display everywhere, and of course, they looked like a lot more fun than a boring pool. Even though we pushed back, they picked a hot tub over the pool. Although I’m happy with it because I can’t do cold water - my kids are kind of now regretting it, since they’re older and want friends to come over. We’d consider a pool again, but so hard to justify with such short summers/hot weather periods. We’ll see. In the meantime, I’m happy.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

This is the third home we have lived in, we had pools at the previous two houses so my DH has full knowledge what it involved to have a pool.  Needless to say the hot tub wins hands down in ease of care for him.  I have to say that it is very nice to get into warm, not hot water, the pool always tended to be cold.  Also in out climate you do get much more use throughout the year with a hot tub.


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

Hi,

I've been a DIS member for a long time but have gotten used to Facebook and other means of getting info and chatting about Disney, so I haven't been on the Boards for a while.  Anyways, we have 2 contracts, one at the Villas at the Grand Floridian and another at the Polynesian.  We are heading to Hilton Head this August (2nd time) and we are planning a husband-wife long weekend for March.  We live in Sussex County, so if you are in the Northern NJ area, say hi. LOL.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good afternoon!  Today for old times sake, we went up to Seaside, to celebrate the day we met where we met.  Yes, it was 54 years ago and time flies!

Anyway, it’s busy in Seaside!  We shared a pizza outside at a friends back yard.  There were 5 of us, the largest crowd DH and I have been in since this pandemic began!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Troop o' Goofs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been a DIS member for a long time but have gotten used to Facebook and other means of getting info and chatting about Disney, so I haven't been on the Boards for a while.  Anyways, we have 2 contracts, one at the Villas at the Grand Floridian and another at the Polynesian.  We are heading to Hilton Head this August (2nd time) and we are planning a husband-wife long weekend for March.  We live in Sussex County, so if you are in the Northern NJ area, say hi. LOL.



Welcome on board!  Glad you found us!


----------



## Pooh12863

Troop o' Goofs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been a DIS member for a long time but have gotten used to Facebook and other means of getting info and chatting about Disney, so I haven't been on the Boards for a while.  Anyways, we have 2 contracts, one at the Villas at the Grand Floridian and another at the Polynesian.  We are heading to Hilton Head this August (2nd time) and we are planning a husband-wife long weekend for March.  We live in Sussex County, so if you are in the Northern NJ area, say hi. LOL.



Welcome back.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hello NJ, it's kind of gloomy here in Burlington Co today.  Waiting for the thunderstorms to start.  I hope we don't lose power or cable.  

Stay safe and healthy everyone.  Happy Thursday!


----------



## bbn1122

Same here in Monmouth!  At least I want have to water my plants! Lol


----------



## mrsap

Troop o' Goofs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been a DIS member for a long time but have gotten used to Facebook and other means of getting info and chatting about Disney, so I haven't been on the Boards for a while.  Anyways, we have 2 contracts, one at the Villas at the Grand Floridian and another at the Polynesian.  We are heading to Hilton Head this August (2nd time) and we are planning a husband-wife long weekend for March.  We live in Sussex County, so if you are in the Northern NJ area, say hi. LOL.



 Thanks for stopping in! I’ll be sure to get you up under your Home Resort!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We may get rain here in Cape May.  We could use it!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ!  It's going to be a beautiful day today!  Just think on Monday we will start to have a little more freedom in our great state (it's about time!).  I can't wait!  

I hope everyone is staying safe and keeping well.  Have a magical day!


----------



## njcoach24

Troop o' Goofs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been a DIS member for a long time but have gotten used to Facebook and other means of getting info and chatting about Disney, so I haven't been on the Boards for a while.  Anyways, we have 2 contracts, one at the Villas at the Grand Floridian and another at the Polynesian.  We are heading to Hilton Head this August (2nd time) and we are planning a husband-wife long weekend for March.  We live in Sussex County, so if you are in the Northern NJ area, say hi. LOL.



Hey Hey, I know a great lawn guy in Sussex! I'm in Morris.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!

We are so excited!  We booked a stay for Dollywood for next week!!  Tom has a commitment to work with census, and if we don’t go now, we can’t get away this summer.  They have outside venues for 5-6 shows, will have a flower festival.  We had to book a reservation to get in, similar to the theme parks in Orlando.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!
> 
> We are so excited!  We booked a stay for Dollywood for next week!!  Tom has a commitment to work with census, and if we don’t go now, we can’t get away this summer.  They have outside venues for 5-6 shows, will have a flower festival.  We had to book a reservation to get in, similar to the theme parks in Orlando.



I'm very excited for you!  So nice that you're going to get away for a little while.  I hope you have a great trip.  

Last year and early in this year DH and I had been considering a road trip  for this summer to go across part of the country (not all the way to CA). In light of what has happened so far this year I'm sure glad I didn't waist a lot of time planning that trip since it wouldn't have happened. Between the pandemic and the recent protests/riots I'm glad we were planning to just stay put. Maybe next year we will get to do our trip. I wanted to see the Ark in KT, visit family in AR, go to Waco, TX to see some of the properties that Chip and Joanna Gaines fixed up. After that we planned to see various other sites along the way like maybe the Garden of the Gods, Pikes Peak, Yellowstone. We have been to some of these place before but it would be nice to see them again. It's a nice idea that I hope comes to fruitarian sometime in the near future. One has to have dreams.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie, you are so right!!  We need dreams!  We just found out that our Ohio neighbors will join us.  It’s their first time in Dollywood.  For 23 years we were neighbors, and they never came with us!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Wow bobbiwoz, that is so nice that your friends will be joining you.  I'm sure you will have a wonderful time.  Maybe one day DH and I will venture to Dollywood.  It's supposed to be located in a beautiful part of our country and would be nice to visit that area.  Another trip for the wish book.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> Wow bobbiwoz, that is so nice that your friends will be joining you.  I'm sure you will have a wonderful time.  Maybe one day DH and I will venture to Dollywood.  It's supposed to be located in a beautiful part of our country and would be nice to visit that area.  Another trip for the wish book.


The Great Smoky Mountain NP is the most visited NP.  
Dollywood does Christmas even better than Disney!


----------



## bbn1122

My DH and I always talk about getting to Dollywood.   It looks beautiful.
Enjoy!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> The Great Smoky Mountain NP is the most visited NP.
> Dollywood does Christmas even better than Disney!



I will keep that in mind, maybe one of these days we will venture to TN to see Dollywood at Christmas.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hello NJ!  Another beautiful day, enjoy because the weather forecast for the next several day is calling for thunderstorms...

So yesterday my DH and I took advantage of our new freedoms in NJ and went to several stores, I had some returns to make.  We ventured over to the Plow & Hearth Store that used to be located in the Promenade in Marlton NJ.  The store is gone!  I'm so sad, the signage was down and the store is empty, what a shame.  I know they are still available on line and there is a store somewhere in PA but I will really miss my local store...sad day.  I'm happy to report that Lands End and Kohl's where still there!  

The other thing I found out yesterday is that we have to vote via mail for the primary election that is coming up.  I didn't know that until yesterday and only found out via a piece of political mail we received yesterday.  I'm not real happy with that development and I certainly hope it isn't that way in November.

I hope everyone is doing well, staying healthy and enjoying the beautiful weather.


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Hello NJ!  Another beautiful day, enjoy because the weather forecast for the next several day is calling for thunderstorms...
> 
> So yesterday my DH and I took advantage of our new freedoms in NJ and went to several stores, I had some returns to make.  We ventured over to the Plow & Hearth Store that used to be located in the Promenade in Marlton NJ.  The store is gone!  I'm so sad, the signage was down and the store is empty, what a shame.  I know they are still available on line and there is a store somewhere in PA but I will really miss my local store...sad day.  I'm happy to report that Lands End and Kohl's where still there!
> 
> The other thing I found out yesterday is that we have to vote via mail for the primary election that is coming up.  I didn't know that until yesterday and only found out via a piece of political mail we received yesterday.  I'm not real happy with that development and I certainly hope it isn't that way in November.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well, staying healthy and enjoying the beautiful weather.



I’m happy you got out and about!!!

I JUST finished filling out my ballot!! I will not be happy if this is how we vote for the main election either. Everyone can wear a mask. 65 and older vote from home. If you can Protest out of your home, you can Vote outside of your home, too!! That’s my 2 cents.


----------



## alliecap

Hi All, 
Been a member for quite some time but don’t really post, just get lots of helpful information here! We own at BCV and OKW. Living in Ocean County and can’t wait until we’re not required to quarantine if we visit Florida!


----------



## mrsap

alliecap said:


> Hi All,
> Been a member for quite some time but don’t really post, just get lots of helpful information here! We own at BCV and OKW. Living in Ocean County and can’t wait until we’re not required to quarantine if we visit Florida!



 Thanks for stopping in to say hello!! I already added you to your Home Resorts!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

alliecap said:


> Hi All,
> Been a member for quite some time but don’t really post, just get lots of helpful information here! We own at BCV and OKW. Living in Ocean County and can’t wait until we’re not required to quarantine if we visit Florida!



Glad you're here!  Welcome aboard, the more the merrier!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cool, breezy day in Cape May.  I am putting things aside for our trip.


----------



## Pooh12863

alliecap said:


> Hi All,
> Been a member for quite some time but don’t really post, just get lots of helpful information here! We own at BCV and OKW. Living in Ocean County and can’t wait until we’re not required to quarantine if we visit Florida!



Welcome.


----------



## Tinkerbelle83

Hi everyone! Just thought I would join this thread! I was born and raised in south eastern pa (bucks county). However I am about to come a new NJ resident (relocating closer to work). I own at AKV.


----------



## Pooh12863

Tinkerbelle83 said:


> Hi everyone! Just thought I would join this thread! I was born and raised in south eastern pa (bucks county). However I am about to come a new NJ resident (relocating closer to work). I own at AKV.


Welcome to New Jersey and the thread.


----------



## mrsap

Tinkerbelle83 said:


> Hi everyone! Just thought I would join this thread! I was born and raised in south eastern pa (bucks county). However I am about to come a new NJ resident (relocating closer to work). I own at AKV.



 to our little board and Jersey!!!! Hope you like it here! I’ll be happy to get you up on Page 1 under your Home Resort!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tinkerbelle83 said:


> Hi everyone! Just thought I would join this thread! I was born and raised in south eastern pa (bucks county). However I am about to come a new NJ resident (relocating closer to work). I own at AKV.



We lived in Yardley Hunt for 14 years, and have great memories of the area.  I hope you are very happy with your move to NJ.


----------



## Tinkerbelle83

bobbiwoz said:


> We lived in Yardley Hunt for 14 years, and have great memories of the area.  I hope you are very happy with your move to NJ.


 
Thanks everyone!

Small world! I grew up/lived in Yardley Boro for 35 years. I am very much looking forward to my move and next adventure.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Tinkerbelle83 said:


> Hi everyone! Just thought I would join this thread! I was born and raised in south eastern pa (bucks county). However I am about to come a new NJ resident (relocating closer to work). I own at AKV.



Hello and welcome aboard!   The more the merrier! 

Welcome to NJ, I hope you will like your new home state.


----------



## espov

Wondering when Florida will remove the NY NJ CT order esp since we are dropping and the are raising. Is anyone planning on going anytime soon?


----------



## RivShore

There are plenty with planned August trips I think.  I just hope we don't have to quarantine
 when we come back - NY is considering it.  

https://nypost.com/2020/06/18/cuomo-considering-a-quarantine-on-people-coming-from-florida/


----------



## mrsap

espov said:


> Wondering when Florida will remove the NY NJ CT order esp since we are dropping and the are raising. Is anyone planning on going anytime soon?



‍♀ August!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> August!



Have you decided to still go?

Quarantine is the only thing standing in my way for late August, hope they lift it soon. Quarantining on return won’t affect me, I’ve been quarantined since March anyway.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Have you decided to still go?
> 
> Quarantine is the only thing standing in my way for late August, hope they lift it soon. Quarantining on return won’t affect me, I’ve been quarantined since March anyway.



Hi! Well, today’s news definitely made me feel a little bit better! We have a 14 day trip and AP’s, so we’d be able to reserve parks for every day of our trip! Prior rumors said only 3-4 days, so that wouldn’t have worked. Thinking, though, of maybe only doing one week and banking points for next summer. Don’t need them, but maybe just keep pushing points ahead. We’ll have to decide soon! Oh I hear you. The neighbors are probably wondering why every couple weeks there’s a liquor store delivery truck in front of our house!!!!  

ETA - although I’m now confused - is it 14 days per trip or total days for the year!!?? Uhhh so many questions.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> Hi! Well, today’s news definitely made me feel a little bit better! We have a 14 day trip and AP’s, so we’d be able to reserve parks for every day of our trip! Prior rumors said only 3-4 days, so that wouldn’t have worked. Thinking, though, of maybe only doing one week and banking points for next summer. Don’t need them, but maybe just keep pushing points ahead. We’ll have to decide soon! Oh I hear you. *The neighbors are probably wondering why every couple weeks there’s a liquor store delivery truck in front of our house!!!!  *
> 
> ETA - although I’m now confused - is it 14 days per trip or total days for the year!!?? Uhhh so many questions.



Ha-ha, funny!    

If you go I hope you have a great time, it will all work out, it always does.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

RivShore said:


> There are plenty with planned August trips I think.  I just hope we don't have to quarantine
> when we come back - NY is considering it.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/06/18/cuomo-considering-a-quarantine-on-people-coming-from-florida/



Don't even think it!  It seem whatever Andy does Phil is sure to follow...I don't even what to hear about another quarantine, we haven't even gotten out of this one that started out as only 15 days and has turned into 3+ months.  Enough already, I'm a grown adult, I have heard all the warnings and the rules and I will follow them to keep myself safe and healthy.  I don't have to go anywhere if *I*  think it's not safe.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hi! Well, today’s news definitely made me feel a little bit better! We have a 14 day trip and AP’s, so we’d be able to reserve parks for every day of our trip! Prior rumors said only 3-4 days, so that wouldn’t have worked. Thinking, though, of maybe only doing one week and banking points for next summer. Don’t need them, but maybe just keep pushing points ahead. We’ll have to decide soon! Oh I hear you. The neighbors are probably wondering why every couple weeks there’s a liquor store delivery truck in front of our house!!!!
> 
> ETA - although I’m now confused - is it 14 days per trip or total days for the year!!?? Uhhh so many questions.



You’re probably wise to shrink back to one week until we can see how Disney with a mask will be, I’m still not sure how well I’ll handle that. Can you elaborate on the 14 day limit I haven’t seen that anywhere. I have plans on Monday to make all my reservations out until next May until they stop me.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> You’re probably wise to shrink back to one week until we can see how Disney with a mask will be, I’m still not sure how well I’ll handle that. Can you elaborate on the 14 day limit I haven’t seen that anywhere. I have plans on Monday to make all my reservations out until next May until they stop me.


 
 

I know, we have some things to figure out!

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/annu...auLgJQ_3s_hY3tQMSBvJNyKy7kE4JZEXLIKnWOXwHINRc


----------



## Debbie Jean

11 day trip in August. Still on at this point. Could be delusional but I’m not too worried about park reservations. Hoping to enjoy BWV... will miss being able to just walk into Epcot for dinner though.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I know, we have some things to figure out!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/annu...auLgJQ_3s_hY3tQMSBvJNyKy7kE4JZEXLIKnWOXwHINRc



Hmmm..... I’m gonna have to keep an eye on that, I have 21 days planned still just in 2020.


----------



## nj disney family

Ms.Minnie said:


> The other thing I found out yesterday is that we have to vote via mail for the primary election that is coming up.  I didn't know that until yesterday and only found out via a piece of political mail we received yesterday.  I'm not real happy with that development and I certainly hope it isn't that way in November.





mrsap said:


> I JUST finished filling out my ballot!! I will not be happy if this is how we vote for the main election either. Everyone can wear a mask. 65 and older vote from home. If you can Protest out of your home, you can Vote outside of your home, too!! That’s my 2 cents.



We've been voting by mail for about the last 6 years, super easy, no issues. Never going back. As a bonus, it helps the Post Office.


----------



## MM0422

Anyone scheduled to be at Disney for Jersey week or around NYE and into January? If so, given the number of announcements in the past 24 hours, are you thinking about canceling? We were planning to do MNSSHP when we're there late Oct/early Nov, but I've started wondering whether it really makes sense for us to go still. Same with NYE....keep thinking that if there are no fireworks and it's a totally different experience, does it really make sense to use points on NYE which is such a point-heavy night and then have the kids out of school etc. I say that but of course I'll be sitting in front of my computer at 6:45 on Monday morning trying to figure out this new reservation system hoping it doesn't crash at 7:00:01! Anyway, just curious what others are thinking.


----------



## Pooh12863

MM0422 said:


> Anyone scheduled to be at Disney for Jersey week or around NYE and into January? If so, given the number of announcements in the past 24 hours, are you thinking about canceling? We were planning to do MNSSHP when we're there late Oct/early Nov, but I've started wondering whether it really makes sense for us to go still. Same with NYE....keep thinking that if there are no fireworks and it's a totally different experience, does it really make sense to use points on NYE which is such a point-heavy night and then have the kids out of school etc. I say that but of course I'll be sitting in front of my computer at 6:45 on Monday morning trying to figure out this new reservation system hoping it doesn't crash at 7:00:01! Anyway, just curious what others are thinking.




I had MNSSHP tickets for Columbus Day weekend, they we’re canceled, I’m still going. I’ll be there for NYE, no fireworks, no parades, no MVMCP, no problem, I’m still going. It might not be the perfect trips, but I’m DVC, I know I’ll be back in a few months anyway, I’ll make the best of whatever is available for each trip. What do I think? I think I’ll be screaming at my phone by 7:01 Monday morning, I don’t have much faith in Disney IT pulling this off.


----------



## mrsap

nj disney family said:


> We've been voting by mail for about the last 6 years, super easy, no issues. Never going back. As a bonus, it helps the Post Office.



It was very easy... just not so sure I trust it.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I had MNSSHP tickets for Columbus Day weekend, they we’re canceled, I’m still going. I’ll be there for NYE, no fireworks, no parades, no MVMCP, no problem, I’m still going. It might not be the perfect trips, but I’m DVC, I know I’ll be back in a few months anyway, I’ll make the best of whatever is available for each trip. What do I think? I think I’ll be screaming at my phone by 7:01 Monday morning, I don’t have much faith in Disney IT pulling this off.



It will be interesting, thats for sure! I’m usually excited to make reservations - not feeling that way with these


----------



## Ms.Minnie

nj disney family said:


> We've been voting by mail for about the last 6 years, super easy, no issues. Never going back. As a bonus, it helps the Post Office.



Glad you're happy with voting this way, I'm happy for you but I don't want to vote by mail.  I'm not as concerned with the primary election but for the actual voting to be done this November* I* *DON'T* want to vote by mail.  If I were going to be out of town and couldn't get to the poles to cast my ballet and* I CHOSE* to vote by mail that is one thing but to take the option away from me doesn't seem right.  I know it's being presented as a cautionary action due to CV-19, I'm just hoping by November we will see some semblance of normalcy especially when it comes to voting.  IMHO there are just too many chances for fraud if we *ALL* have to vote by mail.  

Not trying to be political, getting off my soap box now...

I hope everyone is well and staying healthy.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Glad you're happy with voting this way, I'm happy for you but I don't want to vote by mail.  I'm not as concerned with the primary election but for the actual voting to be done this November* I* *DON'T* want to vote by mail.  If I were going to be out of town and couldn't get to the poles to cast my ballet and* I CHOSE* to vote by mail that is one thing but to take the option away from me doesn't seem right.  I know it's being presented as a cautionary action due to CV-19, I'm just hoping by November we will see some semblance of normalcy especially when it comes to voting.  IMHO there are just too many chances for fraud if we *ALL* have to vote by mail.
> 
> Not trying to be political, getting off my soap box now...
> 
> I hope everyone is well and staying healthy.



If things are good enough that our Governor can march arm in arm during a protest without “social distancing” things are well enough to open the polls. If you want to vote get off the couch and go to the polls.


----------



## nj disney family

Ms.Minnie said:


> Glad you're happy with voting this way, I'm happy for you but I don't want to vote by mail.  I'm not as concerned with the primary election but for the actual voting to be done this November* I* *DON'T* want to vote by mail.  If I were going to be out of town and couldn't get to the poles to cast my ballet and* I CHOSE* to vote by mail that is one thing but to take the option away from me doesn't seem right.  I know it's being presented as a cautionary action due to CV-19, I'm just hoping by November we will see some semblance of normalcy especially when it comes to voting.  IMHO there are just too many chances for fraud if we *ALL* have to vote by mail.
> 
> Not trying to be political, getting off my soap box now...
> 
> I hope everyone is well and staying healthy.



You still have the option to go to a poll or drop your ballot in a drop box instead of mailing it in. Voter fraud is very rare, at the polls or by mail. 




Pooh12863 said:


> If things are good enough that our Governor can march arm in arm during a protest without “social distancing” things are well enough to open the polls. If you want to vote get off the couch and go to the polls.



I don't know how many people decide to sit on their couch instead of going to the polls, but I chose the much easier option(which I have) to drop it in my mailbox. 33 million absentee ballots were cast in the 2016 elections, that's a lot of couch sitters. If vote by mail is good enough for the President, why would anybody be worried.


----------



## Drr10

mrsap said:


> Hey Jersey people!! I thought I’d spin off some of the former posts and create our own little ‘Jersey DVC board’, since it seems like there are A LOT of us!! It might be fun to have our own little space to chat about upcoming trips, DVC, and everything NJ
> 
> I created a NJ DVC Owners list!  I’ll list your screen names under your home Home Resort/s! Just include them in the comments below!!
> 
> We are from North Jersey and own at CCV, VGF and just closed Yesterday at SSR!! Our next trip Home we’ll be staying at VGF!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with everyone!!!!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**


I am from North Jersey and own at SSR.


----------



## Drr10

Even though I own at SSR, my sister and I split going on separate vacations during the year because we have dogs.  But we go together with dogs for 2 weeks. I had been renting dog friendly houses but it's they seem to be getting in short supply so we bought a travel trailer and stayed at the Fort for the first time last year and loved it.  We'll be back again this August as long as the rate of positive cases levels.  It seems to be out of control in Florida.  I'll be back in December at SSR and my sister in Feb 2021 and again in April 2021. She had her reservation cancelled this April with the shutdown.  Also annual passholders so hoping to make reservations tomorrow for length of stay.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hello from Dollywood with masks and social distancing!  Outside of Dollywood 90% of folks in TN that we have seen are NOT wearing masks, here everything is truly wonderful!

The train runs at less than 1/3 capacity, and hand sanitizers distributed as you enter and seats cleaned between runs.

Hosts ask guests who are not eating to put masks up.  People listen.

Temperature check as you enter.

As far as for WDW... between September and NYE we have 20 nights booked.  I think we will be cancelling some, probably the NYE set.  We had already cancelled the 4th of July bunch.

We wanted this trip and it’s been a great one with our good neighbors from Ohio!

Much is missing from Dollywood experience, namely all inside shows.  Still it’s been fun!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> It will be interesting, thats for sure! I’m usually excited to make reservations - not feeling that way with these



I was screaming at my screen before 7am


----------



## Pooh12863

Drr10 said:


> I am from North Jersey and own at SSR.



Welcome.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Drr10 said:


> I am from North Jersey and own at SSR.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Drr10 said:


> I am from North Jersey and own at SSR.



Welcome to the NJ Members Group!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I cancelled November.  This reservation system is not working for me.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> I cancelled November.  This reservation system is not working for me.


I'm on hold with Disney, it let me make three reservations and the said I reached my limit when I tried to make the fourth, I can make it for my wife but have to remove myself to continue. This was after 2 hours of just trying to get on the site.


----------



## mrsap

Drr10 said:


> I am from North Jersey and own at SSR.



Happy you found us! I’ll get you up on Page 1!


----------



## MM0422

For those who had issues with the reservation system earlier, you might want to give it a try. It seems as though a number of issues have been resolved. Good luck!


----------



## Pooh12863

MM0422 said:


> For those who had issues with the reservation system earlier, you might want to give it a try. It seems as though a number of issues have been resolved. Good luck!



Still broke. 
I’ve been on since 6:30 this morning, I have to have lost my mind.


----------



## MM0422

Pooh12863 said:


> Still broke.
> I’ve been on since 6:30 this morning, I have to have lost my mind.


Needless to say it's been a mess all day. I was initially limited to 3 days but around 9pm I was able to get the rest switching between chrome, chrome incognito, and firefox. I knew it was going to be painful based on how bad their IT systems are, but I didn't quite expect it to be such a mess. Very disappointing.


----------



## MM0422

Oh and did I mention I've been trying to get on the DVC website for the past 2 hours only to get errors every time? Lol. Definitely not Disney IT's finest hour but they've definitely had a lot on their plate trying to create this new platform in a matter of a couple of months.


----------



## Pooh12863

MM0422 said:


> Oh and did I mention I've been trying to get on the DVC website for the past 2 hours only to get errors every time? Lol. Definitely not Disney IT's finest hour but they've definitely had a lot on their plate trying to create this new platform in a matter of a couple of months.



Most of the cursing and screaming was over by around 9:30 this morning, I've been in a surprisingly good mood for the rest of the day. 

I've tried about every mode of every browser (except Explorer) at one time or another today, on my laptop and on my phone. I expected problems, but I didn't expect this disaster from Disney IT. I'll just keep trying throughout the night and be back on hold again tomorrow morning. Good thing I'm on vacation.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Before going to bed last night, I checked the Disboards and the glitch was fixed!  I went back to book park reservations and sure enough, I booked more!  

I hope things continue to work and everyone gets the park reservations you need!

It is very early in the morning, our a/c made noise, woke us up.  Another glitch to be fixed!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Before going to bed last night, I checked the Disboards and the glitch was fixed!  I went back to book park reservations and sure enough, I booked more!
> 
> I hope things continue to work and everyone gets the park reservations you need!
> 
> It is very early in the morning, our a/c made noise, woke us up.  Another glitch to be fixed!



I felt so bad for you! I saw your posts that you were having issues! You were at it for quite a while. I’m happy it’s finally fixed!

I was also limited in days I could book! I read that it was an issue with DVC members. I had 21 total days I can book, but it was only letting me book 14. This morning I was able to get the other 7!


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Before going to bed last night, I checked the Disboards and the glitch was fixed!  I went back to book park reservations and sure enough, I booked more!
> 
> I hope things continue to work and everyone gets the park reservations you need!
> 
> It is very early in the morning, our a/c made noise, woke us up.  Another glitch to be fixed!



Congratulations, bobbiwoz. I'm happy you got your days.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I felt so bad for you! I saw your posts that you were having issues! You were at it for quite a while. I’m happy it’s finally fixed!
> 
> I was also limited in days I could book! I read that it was an issue with DVC members. I had 21 total days I can book, but it was only letting me book 14. This morning I was able to get the other 7!



Congratulations, mrsap, I'm happy you were able to get all your days.


----------



## Pooh12863

After about 15 hours on hold, around 8 disconnected calls and 42 hours of nonstop trying I was finally released from Park Pass Purgatory and was just able to reserve all of  my needed days.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> After about 15 hours on hold, around 8 disconnected calls and 42 hours of nonstop trying I was finally released from Park Pass Purgatory and was just able to reserve all of  my needed days.



That’s CRAZY!!!!!!!! Sorry you had to go through that, but happy for you that got everything reserved!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> That’s CRAZY!!!!!!!! Sorry you had to go through that, but happy for you that got everything reserved!



Thanks! I'm just happy I'm not on hold again this morning listening to "It's a Small World, on the endless hold loop"  I just added my last day to my May 2021 reservation this morning and was able to get that last Park Pass without a hitch. All done until August now.

Look at you being up so late.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Thanks! I'm just happy I'm not on hold again this morning listening to "It's a Small World, on the endless hold loop"  I just added my last day to May 2021 reservation this morning and was able to get that last Park Pass without a hitch. All done until August now.
> 
> Look at you being up so late.



Haha!!! I’ll admit, I’ve had trouble sleeping lately myself. Last night was close to 1:30, last Thursday, I was up past 2:30. Just can’t turn my mind off sometimes! Stinks 

That’s great you’re done


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Haha!!! I’ll admit, I’ve had trouble sleeping lately myself. Last night was close to 1:30, last Thursday, I was up past 2:30. Just can’t turn my mind off sometimes! Stinks ☹
> 
> That’s great you’re done View attachment 503739



I feel your pain. ☹


----------



## Pooh12863

Governor Cuomo’s lackey, Phil Murphy announces a 14 day quarantine upon return from Florida.

Good luck with that Phil.


----------



## RivShore

NJ Gov't says - Keep 'em drunk so they don't notice all the outrageous taxes

https://www.nj.com/news/2020/06/nj-...n-the-nation-except-for-wine-survey-says.html


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Yeah whatever Andy says Phil is sure to follow...I wonder if the current "slight spike in NJ" is from the protests/riots...Phil was taking exception to a bar in North Jersey and one down the shore, what about the protests???  Of course no mention about that...


----------



## RivShore

Ms.Minnie said:


> Yeah whatever Andy says Phil is sure to follow...I wonder if the current "slight spike in NJ" is from the protests/riots...Phil was taking exception to a bar in North Jersey and one down the shore, what about the protests???  Of course no mention about that...



Yep, I noticed that too!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ, looks like another beautiful day!  

For all those with children the governor is suppose to be letting us know today what his plans are for the coming school year (2020-2021).  I hope we will hear encouraging news today.  

Hope you all have a happy, safe and healthy day!


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning NJ, looks like another beautiful day!
> 
> For all those with children the governor is suppose to be letting us know today what his plans are for the coming school year (2020-2021).  I hope we will hear encouraging news today.
> 
> Hope you all have a happy, safe and healthy day!



Good morning. No school age kids but my wife will go nuts if she can't return to school in September.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> Good morning. No school age kids but my wife will go nuts if she can't return to school in September.



I'm hoping for the best, we have 4 young grandchildren, 3 are school age (2 in K and 1 in 3rd grade).  I'm hoping they all get to go back to school.  Yesterday I was able to go to my hairdresser for the first time in over 3 months, I was thrilled!  While I was there I overheard someone saying something about children working from home on the days they aren't at school, something like 2 days in school and 3 days at home?  (my DGS in 3rd grade would LOVE that)  Not sure how that's going to work for all the working parents in this state or even if its true.  Will have to wait and see.


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> I'm hoping for the best, we have 4 young grandchildren, 3 are school age (2 in K and 1 in 3rd grade).  I'm hoping they all get to go back to school.  Yesterday I was able to go to my hairdresser for the first time in over 3 months, I was thrilled!  While I was there I overheard someone saying something about children working from home on the days they aren't at school, something like 2 days in school and 3 days at home?  (my DGS in 3rd grade would LOVE that)  Not sure how that's going to work for all the working parents in this state or even if its true.  Will have to wait and see.



I have a few teacher friends and they mentioned that possibility to me. I just don’t see how it will work.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> I have a few teacher friends and they mentioned that possibility to me. I just don’t see how it will work.



Well I have heard they need to social distance so my guess would be half the kids go two days and the other half go two different days with everyone home on the fifth day?  Not sure but that would be my guess.

I was thinking they would do split days, first group going from 8 to 12, second group going 1 to 4.  No lunch or other extras until we are through this.  I'm hoping that today will get some kind of answer as to how it will be going forward.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Well I have heard they need to social distance so my guess would be half the kids go two days and the other half go two different days with everyone home on the fifth day?  Not sure but that would be my guess.
> 
> I was thinking they would do split days, first group going from 8 to 12, second group going 1 to 4.  No lunch or other extras until we are through this.  I'm hoping that today will get some kind of answer as to how it will be going forward.  Keeping my fingers crossed!



That’s the part I don’t understand how it will work. Not all parents either work from home or have that ability to be at home if the kids aren’t in school during the day. I just wonder what they’d do with their kids?


----------



## artesian

Welp just cancelled my 7/30 check in. Unless the back and forth quarantines go away and the #'s in FL level off I didn't want to risk my points going into holding. Already started looking at rentals down the shore but looks like everyone else is too. Going to help out hope I can find something I can rent in the next few weeks. Kids are sad but they are onboard for doing something else


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> That’s the part I don’t understand how it will work. Not all parents either work from home or have that ability to be at home if the kids aren’t in school during the day. I just wonder what they’d do with their kids?



Good question but I don't think that is of much concern to Phil.  I guess we aren't suppose to use school as daycare but we all do and why not?  The kiddos are out of the house for most of the day so why wouldn't the parent want to go out of home to work.  We may see an uptick in remote working, not possible for all jobs but for those who can seems like it may be the way to go.  I can't imagine doing a job that requires your complete focus with kiddos running around...not an ideal working situation or ideal for the kids...


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good question but I don't think that is of much concern to Phil.  I guess we aren't suppose to use school as daycare but we all do and why not?  The kiddos are out of the house for most of the day so why wouldn't the parent want to go out of home to work.  We may see an uptick in remote working, not possible for all jobs but for those who can seems like it may be the way to go.  I can't imagine doing a job that requires your complete focus with kiddos running around...not an ideal working situation or ideal for the kids...



Just got this in my email...
https://www.northjersey.com/story/n...&utm_campaign=news_alerts&utm_term=news_alert


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> Just got this in my email...
> https://www.northjersey.com/story/n...&utm_campaign=news_alerts&utm_term=news_alert



Thanks for posting, I also watched the governor.  So we really don't know what will be, guess we have to wait for each school district to figure out their plan.  It should be an interesting summer...


----------



## bobbiwoz

https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...g-the-fiasco-on-monday.3805897/#post-62070396
The post tells how drivers from NJ couldn’t use a pool at a non-Disney resort until 14 days of self quarantine.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Interesting, my neighbor just returned from FL on Thursday and she was able to move around freely and use the pool at her resort.  I do believe when she checked in she used her passport for ID so the person checking her in didn't know she was from NJ.  Also she was able to rent a car with no problem, must have had to show drivers license for that.  Of course now that she's home she's supposed to quarantine for 14 days because she was just in FL.  She said if she had come home the day before she wouldn't have had to do that.  This is all very crazy stuff!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hello NJ!  Hope you are all well and staying safe.

I just heard today that indoor dining is now postponed indefinitely due to the "knuckleheads" at some bars per our governor.  I'm very disappointed by this new development and feel really bad for the independent restaurant owners.  I hope they can continue to hang in there and not be forced out of business.  I think this could have been handled better by the governor, maybe the open-air bars in Sea Bright and other locations should have been closed down and fined for not following the rules rather then punishing everyone for the "sins" of a few dumb 20 somethings who don't care about anybody but themselves...so unfair.  I'm not saying I would have run right out and gone out to dinner but it would have been nice to have the option...oh well...

Keep safe, stay happy, hopefully sooner rather than later this will all be behind us...


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Hello NJ!  Hope you are all well and staying safe.
> 
> I just heard today that indoor dining is now postponed indefinitely due to the "knuckleheads" at some bars per our governor.  I'm very disappointed by this new development and feel really bad for the independent restaurant owners.  I hope they can continue to hang in there and not be forced out of business.  I think this could have been handled better by the governor, maybe the open-air bars in Sea Bright and other locations should have been closed down and fined for not following the rules rather then punishing everyone for the "sins" of a few dumb 20 somethings who don't care about anybody but themselves...so unfair.  I'm not saying I would have run right out and gone out to dinner but it would have been nice to have the option...oh well...
> 
> Keep safe, stay happy, hopefully sooner rather than later this will all be behind us...



I took my wife out to breakfast for the first time in 4 months to our favorite place this morning. It was in a tent in the parking lot, with the tables socially distanced. Felt good to have a least a modicum of normality in our lives.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hello NJ, its a beautiful day but very warm!  Feels like FL, LOL!    

DH and I went to our County Board of Elections this morning to drop off our mail in ballots.  We had to have our temps checked to get into the building, I asked the man what they consider a temp, he said "100 degrees of something like that".  I guess he didn't really know.  You have to show ID and fill out a paper listing your township, name, address, (if someone else is dropping off the ballot for you they have to supply their name and address and show ID) and the form has to be signed.  I don't think the people there are real happy with the mail in ballot set up, they would like things to go back to normal.  Here's hoping that in November we can vote in person at the polls.  

I hope everyone is staying safe and keeping well.


----------



## Drr10

I really, really want to go to Disney and have reservations at The Fort last two weeks of August.  The way the infections rate is going, I don't think we will be going.  I don't mind wearing a mask and the parks will be pretty much empty.  But, it's still an awful lot of money to not be able to enjoy many experiences. I am already loosing money on Annual Passes and I don't want to go, just to go.  I didn't get sick and even though I am an essential worker, I only went to work and did grocery shopping.  I would't want to carry the virus home and infect others.  I already lost one parent to the virus (assisted living).  And all those at my job are ordered to quarantine if we travel to any of the states when we return and have to use our own time.  I just don't know if it's worth the risk.  I will be returning in December and staying at SSR for a few days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning! I think it’s going to be a hot day here in Cape May.  We’ll be staying home this weekend, and maybe we’ll try to see the flyover of antique planes that Cape May has scheduled.

I do intend to watch Hamilton today on Disney +.  How about you?


----------



## prs_14

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning! I think it’s going to be a hot day here in Cape May.  We’ll be staying home this weekend, and maybe we’ll try to see the flyover of antique planes that Cape May has scheduled.
> 
> I do intend to watch Hamilton today on Disney +.  How about you?


Already watched Hamilton on Disney+.  The best . . .


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ, yes it's going to be another hot one, already 79 where I live.  I guess it's another day for the "cool" tub, LOL.  Keeping hot tub temp at 93, it's very comfortable and when you get out you actually feel chilly if there's a breeze.    

We plan to visit some long time friends that we haven't seen since the virus thing started.  It should be a nice day.

Stay safe everyone.  Happy almost 4th of July!


----------



## espov

Drr10 said:


> I really, really want to go to Disney and have reservations at The Fort last two weeks of August.  The way the infections rate is going, I don't think we will be going.  I don't mind wearing a mask and the parks will be pretty much empty.  But, it's still an awful lot of money to not be able to enjoy many experiences. I am already loosing money on Annual Passes and I don't want to go, just to go.  I didn't get sick and even though I am an essential worker, I only went to work and did grocery shopping.  I would't want to carry the virus home and infect others.  I already lost one parent to the virus (assisted living).  And all those at my job are ordered to quarantine if we travel to any of the states when we return and have to use our own time.  I just don't know if it's worth the risk.  I will be returning in December and staying at SSR for a few days.


I k ow what you mean I wanted my son to experience Disney at all different ages especially now he’s 2 and has such a personality. But it won’t be what I imagined like character meet and greets etc. My other concern just like you is I have been so careful up here not going anywhere getting groceries delivered etc to just go down to Florida were the rates have skyrocketed. I lost 2 close people know of at least a dozen that lost their life.  my husband had it asymptotic however he started to lose weight rapidly and was sent for chest X-ray and blood work. Turns out the virus caused him to get diabetes. I think Disney will just have to wait till 2021 and hope this virus is under control by then


----------



## Ginger R

Happy 4th of July NJ friends!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Ginger R said:


> Happy 4th of July NJ friends!



Yes I 2nd that!  Happy 4th of July!!!  

I hope everyone has a good day today!  Enjoy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  The weekend was very busy in Cape May, and people are still here if you judge by parking on our street!

We’re meeting a cousin for Mack’s pizza on the Boardwalk in Wildwood today, that’s our big outing. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning bobbiwoz!  I hope you enjoy your outing today, sounds like fun.    My big outing for the day is going to the grocery store, fun times! 

We have decided to have out children and grandchildren over this coming weekend to celebrate all the birthdays we have missed and Easter that was supposed to be at our house this year.  I'm hoping for a good day so the grandchildren can enjoy the kiddie pool and spend time outdoors.  Hopefully it doesn't rain or thunderstorm like they are currently forecasting (but we all know how that can go, weathermen have the best jobs!, hope I'm not offending anyone!).

Well it's going to be another hot one today and we may be in for a thunderstorm, stay cool everyone.  I hope all of you are well, stay safe and healthy!


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning bobbiwoz!  I hope you enjoy your outing today, sounds like fun.    My big outing for the day is going to the grocery store, fun times!
> 
> We have decided to have out children and grandchildren over this coming weekend to celebrate all the birthdays we have missed and Easter that was supposed to be at our house this year.  I'm hoping for a good day so the grandchildren can enjoy the kiddie pool and spend time outdoors.  Hopefully it doesn't rain or thunderstorm like they are currently forecasting (but we all know how that can go, weathermen have the best jobs!, hope I'm not offending anyone!).
> 
> Well it's going to be another hot one today and we may be in for a thunderstorm, stay cool everyone.  I hope all of you are well, stay safe and healthy!





bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  The weekend was very busy in Cape May, and people are still here if you judge by parking on our street!
> 
> We’re meeting a cousin for Mack’s pizza on the Boardwalk in Wildwood today, that’s our big outing.
> 
> How is everyone today?



Good morning guys! I am good! A little tired from a long weekend! Spent the weekend in Pennsylvania racing! We had a couple of late nights up partying with some friends we haven’t seen in a while! It was so great to get out!! Hope you all enjoy the day!


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

nj disney family said:


> We've been voting by mail for about the last 6 years, super easy, no issues. Never going back. As a bonus, it helps the Post Office.


You are very trusting!  I voted by mail for the primary. Didn't like the idea of having to trust my vote to pass thru so many hands.  Polls better be open by November election.  If you can protest outside, go food shopping and stores now, we certainly can go out to vote.


----------



## mrsap

4Ds4Diz said:


> You are very trusting!  I voted by mail for the primary. Didn't like the idea of having to trust my vote to pass thru so many hands.  Polls better be open by November election.  If you can protest outside, go food shopping and stores now, we certainly can go out to vote.



Amen!!!


----------



## nj disney family

4Ds4Diz said:


> You are very trusting!  I voted by mail for the primary. Didn't like the idea of having to trust my vote to pass thru so many hands.  Polls better be open by November election.  If you can protest outside, go food shopping and stores now, we certainly can go out to vote.


Not sure where you are getting your information, you can go out to vote. There will be polling places open. There also are at least 5 drop boxes per county (112 total in the state) where you can drop off your completed ballot. Or you can put your ballot right in your mailbox. Three ways to vote, something for everyone. Nobody has an excuse not to vote with the options available.

I do trust the USPS, as do most Americans, since they continually rank #1 most trusted among government agencies in various polls.

Pew Research Center
https://thehill.com/homenews/admini...-popular-government-agency-the-postal-serviceGallup
https://news.gallup.com/poll/257510/postal-service-americans-favorite-federal-agency.aspxPonemon Institute Survey.
https://postandparcel.info/23497/news/us-postal-service-again-named-most-trusted/


----------



## mrsap

nj disney family said:


> Not sure where you are getting your information, you can go out to vote. There will be polling places open. There also are at least 5 drop boxes per county (112 total in the state) where you can drop off your completed ballot. Or you can put your ballot right in your mailbox. Three ways to vote, something for everyone. Nobody has an excuse not to vote with the options available.
> 
> I do trust the USPS, as do most Americans, since they continually rank #1 most trusted among government agencies in various polls.
> 
> Pew Research Center
> https://thehill.com/homenews/admini...-popular-government-agency-the-postal-serviceGallup
> https://news.gallup.com/poll/257510/postal-service-americans-favorite-federal-agency.aspxPonemon Institute Survey.
> https://postandparcel.info/23497/news/us-postal-service-again-named-most-trusted/



It’s not the post office we don’t trust


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> It’s not the post office we don’t trust



I don’t trust any organization when people are involved.

“During the reporting period from October 2018 through September 2019, OIG special agents conducted 1,264 internal mail theft investigations, resulting in 440 arrests,”


----------



## bobbiwoz

^You were up early!

Well, we finally got some rain....and thunder and lightning!  Gus was unhappy with all the noise.

Today I get to pick up a library book! It‘s curbside pickup at a designated time.  Call when you arrive, give your name and last four digits of library card, they put the book out, you pick it up wearing a mask.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> ^You were up early!



@Pooh12863 probably didn’t even go to sleep yet at that point.  

I kid! I kid!


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> ^You were up early!
> 
> Well, we finally got some rain....and thunder and lightning!  Gus was unhappy with all the noise.
> 
> Today I get to pick up a library book! It‘s curbside pickup at a designated time.  Call when you arrive, give your name and last four digits of library card, they put the book out, you pick it up wearing a mask.



Or late depending how you look at it. 

I was happy to see the rain yesterday, my lawn is looking less brown already. Enjoy your book.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> @Pooh12863 probably didn’t even go to sleep yet at that point.
> 
> I kid! I kid!



Unfortunately you're right.


----------



## nj disney family

Pooh12863 said:


> I don’t trust any organization when people are involved.
> 
> “During the reporting period from October 2018 through September 2019, OIG special agents conducted 1,264 internal mail theft investigations, resulting in 440 arrests,”



While I  agree it should be 0, 440 arrest is relatively small from an agency that employs close to 500,000 employees not including contractors. How many of those arrest involve ballots?


----------



## Pooh12863

nj disney family said:


> While I  agree it should be 0, 440 arrest is relatively small from an agency that employs close to 500,000 employees not including contractors. How many of those arrest involve ballots?



This is going to be my last post on this subject as I try not to discuss politics among friends.

All my post was meant to demonstrate is that the possibility for fraud through the mail exists, not that it has happened yet.

I hope today finds you well.


----------



## Pooh12863

So what’s everyone’s countdown? I’m at 46 days if we can make it happen and not cancel a 4th trip..


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

nj disney family said:


> Not sure where you are getting your information, you can go out to vote. There will be polling places open. There also are at least 5 drop boxes per county (112 total in the state) where you can drop off your completed ballot. Or you can put your ballot right in your mailbox. Three ways to vote, something for everyone. Nobody has an excuse not to vote with the options available.
> 
> I do trust the USPS, as do most Americans, since they continually rank #1 most trusted among government agencies in various polls.
> 
> Pew Research Center
> https://thehill.com/homenews/admini...-popular-government-agency-the-postal-serviceGallup
> https://news.gallup.com/poll/257510/postal-service-americans-favorite-federal-agency.aspxPonemon Institute Survey.
> https://postandparcel.info/23497/news/us-postal-service-again-named-most-trusted/


Here is the type of thing I am talking about.

https://www.postaltimes.com/postalnews/camera-catches-usps-worker-throw-away-gop-campaign-ads/
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/2...ud_in_new_jersey_mail-in_election_515452.html
I am concerned, like mrsap stated,  but its not always the post office either. I am not disparaging all postal workers, my father in law was one his whole career, he was a good man. You just have to read news about ballot harvesting to have at least a small concern, if you are not voting in person.  

Stay well!


----------



## mrsap

Our summer trips might be a bust guys... nothing official yet, just a heads up.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> ^You were up early!
> 
> Well, we finally got some rain....and thunder and lightning!  Gus was unhappy with all the noise.
> 
> Today I get to pick up a library book! It‘s curbside pickup at a designated time.  Call when you arrive, give your name and last four digits of library card, they put the book out, you pick it up wearing a mask.



Yes we had a rip roaring thunder storm yesterday afternoon.  I was concern that we would lose power or our cable would go out but neither happened I am happy to report.    We don't have any four footed friends living at house anymore, they have all gone to heaven...sad when they go which is why we don't have one now.

I too was very happy for the rain, my few vegetable plants look so good this morning after the rain.  

Getting a book from the library!  Looks like we are making some progress, that makes me very happy.  Hope you enjoy the book.   Your post prompted me to look up the library in my area and it looks like effective 6/26 we were able to get books via curbside pick up at the main branch. Very exciting news, can't wait until I can actually go into the library and pick a book.  

Today is election day as I'm sure we are all aware.  I hope everyone was able to cast the vote with no issues.

I hope everyone is staying well and keeping safe.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> So what’s everyone’s countdown? I’m at 46 days if we can make it happen and not cancel a 4th trip..





mrsap said:


> Our summer trips might be a bust guys... nothing official yet, just a heads up.



I sure hope you both get to go as planned.  Sorry to hear it might not happen.  Keeping my fingers crossed for both of you.     

And some pixie dust for good measure!


----------



## RivShore

In case you all didn't see this RIDICULOUSNESS:

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/tri-...-florida-governor-extends-state-of-emergency/


----------



## mrsap

I was just posting that...


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Our summer trips might be a bust guys... nothing official yet, just a heads up.



Just saw that.


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> I sure hope you both get to go as planned.  Sorry to hear it might not happen.  Keeping my fingers crossed for both of you.
> 
> And some pixie dust for good measure!



Thank you!! I’m not going to panic until it’s officially posted on the site.


----------



## Fishteacher

This announcement cancelled our trip too  We are losing all of the points bc we cannot get back down there before they expire. If we try to rent them.... do you think people are renting? If they get rented and their trip gets cancelled (by them or Disney),are we out the money or are the renters? Thanks


----------



## espov

Fishteacher said:


> This announcement cancelled our trip too  We are losing all of the points bc we cannot get back down there before they expire. If we try to rent them.... do you think people are renting? If they get rented and their trip gets cancelled (by them or Disney),are we out the money or are the renters? Thanks



I was able to rent a few that expire November 30 2020 seems like all the offered where from Florida locals- I’m just glad Disney is “getting” my points lol. So yes ppl are renting I used a company as I didn’t feel like doing the leg work of finding ppl etc.


----------



## espov

I officially banked my June 2020 points. Hopefully for next fall this will have returned to some kind of normal. Does anyone have any information regarding the 50th Anniversary; start date, length of celebration etc


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

Fishteacher said:


> This announcement cancelled our trip too  We are losing all of the points bc we cannot get back down there before they expire. If we try to rent them.... do you think people are renting? If they get rented and their trip gets cancelled (by them or Disney),are we out the money or are the renters? Thanks


So sorry to hear this happened! Hope you are able to rent them and at least make up some of your loss!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We cancelled our September WDW trip, and we hope we feel safe to go to HHI then.  We were going down via Auto Train, and cancelled that.

We have December and February trips.  We’ll see what happens.


----------



## ALDSMD

Fishteacher said:


> This announcement cancelled our trip too  We are losing all of the points bc we cannot get back down there before they expire. If we try to rent them.... do you think people are renting? If they get rented and their trip gets cancelled (by them or Disney),are we out the money or are the renters? Thanks


On another forum someone said when they called the florida covid number they were told to keep checking the site because the states are going to change.  They said they got lots of phone calls.  People should keep calling!!


----------



## kboo

ALDSMD said:


> On another forum someone said when they called the florida covid number they were told to keep checking the site because the states are going to change.  They said they got lots of phone calls.  People should keep calling!!


Is this only for Florida's quarantine of people coming *in*, or does it also include NY/NJ/CT quarantine of returning travelers from FL and other states?


----------



## Pooh12863

ALDSMD said:


> On another forum someone said when they called the florida covid number they were told to keep checking the site because the states are going to change.  They said they got lots of phone calls.  People should keep calling!!



I've been tweeting Ron Desantis politely to not include the citizens of NY/NJ/CT who bring millions to his economy in his feud with Cuomo. Politeness is fixin' to end, I'm about to go Jersey on him.


----------



## Pooh12863

kboo said:


> Is this only for Florida's quarantine of people coming *in*, or does it also include NY/NJ/CT quarantine of returning travelers from FL and other states?



This is only for going into Florida, coming back home is based on the 7 day rolling average of any state above a certain level of new cases. Though quarantine on return to New Jersey is only a suggestion, not a madate. There is something in our state constitution that prevents Phil Murphy from mandating the quarantine.


----------



## kboo

Pooh12863 said:


> This is only for going into Florida, coming back home is based on the 7 day rolling average of any state above a certain level of new cases. Though quarantine on return to New Jersey is only a suggestion, not a madate. There is something in our state constitution that prevents Phil Murphy from mandating the quarantine.


Got it, thanks. NY here (sorry!) and DH and my jobs would require us to quarantine even if the NY Gov could not (and so I haven't researched whether he could or not).


----------



## Pooh12863

kboo said:


> Got it, thanks. NY here (sorry!) and DH and my jobs would require us to quarantine even if the NY Gov could not (and so I haven't researched whether he could or not).



My wife and I both work from home, I've been on lock down for 4 months, whats another 2 weeks.


----------



## Pooh12863

I’ve been seeing on the Facebook rumor mill that some folks have been talking to the Florida health Dept and they may be amending the list of states this weekend. If you’re able I would hold off a little while before changing any plans.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I’ve been seeing on the Facebook rumor mill that some folks have been talking to the Florida health Dept and they may be amending the list of states this weekend. If you’re able I would hold off a little while before changing any plans.



too late...


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> too late...



Sorry.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Sorry. ☹



Thanks, it’s ok. I’ll get over it. Eventually.


----------



## kboo

Pooh12863 said:


> I’ve been seeing on the Facebook rumor mill that some folks have been talking to the Florida health Dept and they may be amending the list of states this weekend. If you’re able I would hold off a little while before changing any plans.


Unfortunately, that only takes care of 14 days of a potential 28-day quarantine.


----------



## dclpluto

Pooh12863 said:


> This is only for going into Florida, coming back home is based on the 7 day rolling average of any state above a certain level of new cases. Though quarantine on return to New Jersey is only a suggestion, not a madate. There is something in our state constitution that prevents Phil Murphy from mandating the quarantine.



thanks for the info. I didn’t know that. I checked and your right it’s only a advisory. Quarantine is expected but not mandatory
Now we need Florida to lift the quarantine. 
thanks again you made my day. .


----------



## espov

mrsap said:


> Thanks, it’s ok. I’ll get over it. Eventually.


 I’m with you. We better all start getting use to getting over things for some time. Lol I’m so annoyed I didn’t book my May 2020 trip in January 2020 all bc I wanted to use the pool! Lol


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

On another post someone else called and was told updates will be this weekend.  So wait and see now.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good afternoon.  Has there been any movement on Florida lifting NJ quarantine as we go to FL?


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Good afternoon.  Has there been any movement on Florida lifting NJ quarantine as we go to FL?



I haven’t heard of any change so far, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  A HHI waitlist came through, so now our three night stay will be in the same room!  It’s hard to get into HHI during nice weather!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ!  We seem to have dropped to page 2.  I guess it's hard to stay upbeat when we can't really go anywhere...or do the things we want to do....

I just checked and it looks like the travel ban is still on in FL for NJ, NY and CT.  I really don't understand why since our numbers overall seem to be down.  Maybe it's best we stay away from FL since they are spiking now...sad situation.

I sure wish this whole thing was over.  I would really like to go out to dinner but the only option is outdoor dining and it's just to hot for that IMHO.  I guess I should be glad that my only concern is not being able to go out dinner or breakfast, it could be a lot worse.

Well I hope you are all keeping safe and staying well.  Happy HOT summer.


----------



## ;-)

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning NJ!  We seem to have dropped to page 2.  I guess it's hard to stay upbeat when we can't really go anywhere...or do the things we want to do....
> 
> I just checked and it looks like the travel ban is still on in FL for NJ, NY and CT.  I really don't understand why since our numbers overall seem to be down.  Maybe it's best we stay away from FL since they are spiking now...sad situation.
> 
> I sure wish this whole thing was over.  I would really like to go out to dinner but the only option is outdoor dining and it's just to hot for that IMHO.  I guess I should be glad that my only concern is not being able to go out dinner or breakfast, it could be a lot worse.
> 
> Well I hope you are all keeping safe and staying well.  Happy HOT summer.


Not NJ, Staten Island here, but in my opinion, I believe at this point in time they are doing us a favor!


----------



## Undavolt

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning NJ!  We seem to have dropped to page 2.  I guess it's hard to stay upbeat when we can't really go anywhere...or do the things we want to do....
> 
> I just checked and it looks like the travel ban is still on in FL for NJ, NY and CT.  I really don't understand why since our numbers overall seem to be down.  Maybe it's best we stay away from FL since they are spiking now...sad situation.
> 
> I sure wish this whole thing was over.  I would really like to go out to dinner but the only option is outdoor dining and it's just to hot for that IMHO.  I guess I should be glad that my only concern is not being able to go out dinner or breakfast, it could be a lot worse.
> 
> Well I hope you are all keeping safe and staying well.  Happy HOT summer.


I doubt they will lift the travel ban while their numbers continue to spike.  It just would not look good no matter how down our numbers our.

We have reservations being the last week of August so I have to make a decision soon.  We cannot afford to loose our points.  I am pretty sure the decision has been made.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning NJ!  We seem to have dropped to page 2.  I guess it's hard to stay upbeat when we can't really go anywhere...or do the things we want to do....
> 
> I just checked and it looks like the travel ban is still on in FL for NJ, NY and CT.  I really don't understand why since our numbers overall seem to be down.  Maybe it's best we stay away from FL since they are spiking now...sad situation.
> 
> I sure wish this whole thing was over.  I would really like to go out to dinner but the only option is outdoor dining and it's just to hot for that IMHO.  I guess I should be glad that my only concern is not being able to go out dinner or breakfast, it could be a lot worse.
> 
> Well I hope you are all keeping safe and staying well.  Happy HOT summer.



I'm not going to get into the politics of the Tri-state area/Florida feud but I still fully intend to go end of August if Florida lifts it quarantine, I can quarantine for the 14 days in Jersey if I need to.

I've been taking the wife to breakfast a couple times a week for the past few weeks, the heat hasn't been too bad under a tent in the shade where we go as long as we're in and done by 8:30. It's supposed to cool off a bit this weekend if you can call 87 deg cooling off.

Have you heard the Ample Hill News? Bummed.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Pooh12863

Undavolt said:


> I doubt they will lift the travel ban while their numbers continue to spike.  It just would not look good no matter how down our numbers our.
> 
> We have reservations being the last week of August so I have to make a decision soon.  We cannot afford to loose our points.  I am pretty sure the decision has been made.



I'm in the same boat with end of August, but I'll have no choice but to convert my points to RCI if I have to cancel as my points are 2018 points and expire November 30 and I'll have no opportunity to use them. I'm gonna let it ride until the day before check in, what do I have to lose.


----------



## Undavolt

Pooh12863 said:


> I'm in the same boat with end of August, but I'll have no choice but to convert my points to RCI if I have to cancel as my points are 2018 points and expire November 30 and I'll have no opportunity to use them. I'm gonna let it ride until the day before check in, what do I have to lose.


Hope it works out!  Except for a few points that I will lose in October, our points are 2020 and 2021 points and I can still bank the 2020 points.  This is our whole family trip so we are thinking getting something for next May.  Wife and I still have February to look forward to.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I haven’t given up going to HHI in September!


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I'm not going to get into the politics of the Tri-state area/Florida feud but I still fully intend to go end of August if Florida lifts it quarantine, I can quarantine for the 14 days in Jersey if I need to.
> 
> I've been taking the wife to breakfast a couple times a week for the past few weeks, the heat hasn't been too bad under a tent in the shade where we go as long as we're in and done by 8:30. It's supposed to cool off a bit this weekend if you can call 87 deg cooling off.
> 
> Have you heard the Ample Hill News? Bummed.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.



OMG I just read about Ample Hills!!! I’m SO disappointed!!!!!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> OMG I just read about Ample Hills!!! I’m SO disappointed!!!!!!!



I read just last week that the new owners were going to be reopening the BW location, guess they changed their minds.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I read just last week that the new owners were going to be reopening the BW location, guess they changed their minds.☹



Sucks. I loved their ice cream, especially on the way back from Epcot at the end of a long day.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hopefully another ice cream maker will fill the now empty spot.  Hopefully they will be as good or better.  I'm hoping for some gelato in addition to ice cream.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Returning home from Atlantic Blueberry farm where we stocked up on these delicious berries!

Its been a rainy day, but as we head south, it looks like rain is over!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

I bought blueberries the other day with the intention of making a pie, that didn't happen so now we will enjoy them in our pancakes.     I hope to get some more blueberries and make the pie!  YUM!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I haven’t made a blueberry pie yet this season.  Maybe this weekend.  I love the fact that you don’t have to peel the blueberries!

Yesterday my DSis and I celebrated a friends birthday by going through the drive through Safari at Great Adventure.  It was a pleasant way to visit with our friend and see some lovely animals! These animals were already going to sleep as we were leaving the park! (Big horn Sheep, I believe)


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi everyone!  Blueberry zucchini bread was my project this afternoon!

Whats keeping you all busy?


----------



## Ms.Minnie

I still haven't made my blueberry pie and yes you are right about not having to peal the berries.  That's probably a big part of the reason I said I would make it.  LOL!     My all time favorite pie is peach but those peaches just turn brown to darn fast! I just don't work that fast...oh well, peach pie in my imagination.  Its far less fattening that way. 

I live about 15 miles from Great Adventure.  I never thought about doing the safari, what a good idea.  I have been trying to think of something to do with the grandkids, this could be the perfect idea!  Thanks so much!!!  There it was right in front of my face and I didn't see it...

DH and I went out to breakfast this morning, the first time dining out since the start of the pandemic.  Our local breakfast spot open yesterday and we were there today at 7:20 am trying to beat the heat.  It was really nice and I think the people there were very happy to be back to work.  I hope it all works out for all the restaurants, I sure hope they are allowed to start indoor dining soon even if at a reduced capacity.

We had a surprise visit from my DHs cousin and his aunt who turned 90 this past February.  It was very nice to see both of them.   I guess we did't realize how much we miss seeing other people until we do see them if that makes sense...

Well I hope you all are keeping safe and staying healthy.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Yum sounds really good, to bad you can't share through the internet...


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi everyone!  Blueberry zucchini bread was my project this afternoon!
> 
> Whats keeping you all busy?



That sounds good, I’ll have to try that before the birds get all my berries.

So far I’ve put up 2 batches of spaghetti sauce and have 3 quarts of hot peppers fermenting for hot sauce.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I was never successful in keeping birds out of my small blueberry patch.  I had much better luck with raspberries!


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> I was never successful in keeping birds out of my small blueberry patch.  I had much better luck with raspberries!



I have 10 bushes, the birds and I share.

I just put 2 loaves in the oven.


----------



## dclpluto

Like a lot of us here I had to cancel our trip. Was going to go aug 31st for a week. Only two nights at wdw than 5 at universal. Haven’t been to universal in about 15 years. Able to move the points and got my money back on the universal hotel. Got a one day ticket for wdw for Hollywood studios haven’t been since Star Wars opened up. Have to call wdw to move the one day and make it a six day. Got a vacation coming up in December. Hopefully. Only thing I’m losing is non refundable airline tickets had a great price 77 dollars round trip on American from philly to MCO. 98 round trip once picked our seats. So lost 196 dollars since there two of us. American knows what they are doing they are not dumb. Refundable was like 300 a person so took a chance.
vacation started out as a dcl Alaska cruise. Than a wdw/universal vacation.
probably just go to work and sell the vacation back later. I get 6 weeks and only used a day so far. Not like I’m over worked had 5 weeks off plant was shut down Made more money during unemployment than I did working.
The greatest player in baseball who is from cumberland county is now a dad. Had a son yesterday.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning, and I hope we all have a safe day when the storm gets here.  Calm here now in Cape May, no rain or wind.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

It's raining pretty good where I am.  I'm hoping we don't lose power, we have well water so if we lose power we have no water.  I filled the tub last night and we have several large bottles of water so hopefully we will be good.  Hopefully because I made those preparations we won't need the water I saved...Murphy's Law...  

Stay safe everyone and have a good day.


----------



## mrsap

It’s eerily calm up North so far. Rain here and there. Getting nervous with all the tornado warnings popping up. I could have sworn we had a small one last night. Out of nowhere all you heard was this powerful gust of wind that wouldn’t stop! The lightning was rapid and bright and it started down pouring. It literally only lasted a couple minutes and then that was it!! So weird! Stay safe everyone.


----------



## bobbiwoz

No casualties...did not even hit a house, yet, look at the sidewalk!


----------



## mrsap

The wind is just starting to pick up here. Hard rain on and off. Got a little darker.


----------



## bobbiwoz

After the storm in Cape May



On the right is a plastic walkway that got moved around.  No one is allowed on the beach, and lifeguards are keeping people away.


----------



## bobbiwoz

A bit cooler today!  How is everyone?
Is anyone here from Seaside?  My friend lives in Seaside Park, and the whole island was without power last night.  I wonder if it’s been restored.


----------



## Undavolt

bobbiwoz said:


> A bit cooler today!  How is everyone?
> Is anyone here from Seaside?  My friend lives in Seaside Park, and the whole island was without power last night.  I wonder if it’s been restored.


We came through the storm in good shape, just one small limb down in our yard.  Neighbors were not so lucky.  Counted seven trees down in the immediate area.  Fortunately nobody lost power.

Just read tidbits of Bob Chapek’s quarterly report.  Not getting the anticipated attendance at Disney World.  Well yea!  The number one supply of people who attend WDW is being quarantined by the Florida governor.  We just made it official and canceled our family trip beginning August 30.  We do have points that will now expire on October 1 so we booked a four night for the last week of September for the DW and I.  We shall see.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Undavolt said:


> We came through the storm in good shape, just one small limb down in our yard.  Neighbors were not so lucky.  Counted seven trees down in the immediate area.  Fortunately nobody lost power.
> 
> Just read tidbits of Bob Chapek’s quarterly report.  Not getting the anticipated attendance at Disney World.  Well yea!  The number one supply of people who attend WDW is being quarantined by the Florida governor.  We just made it official and canceled our family trip beginning August 30.  We do have points that will now expire on October 1 so we booked a four night for the last week of September for the DW and I.  We shall see.


I hope you can go!
Our next try at going to WDW is for December.


----------



## kristenabelle

Looks like it's official - NY/NJ/CT quarantine rescinded by DeSantis. 

Currently holed up at my parents' house, power still out at my place. Debating what I should do with Sept/Dec trips now that I *can* go...just not sure if I should.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> No casualties...did not even hit a house, yet, look at the sidewalk!
> 
> View attachment 515785


I don't think I've ever seen a sidewalk that thick before.


----------



## Pooh12863

kristenabelle said:


> Looks like it's official - NY/NJ/CT quarantine rescinded by DeSantis.
> 
> Currently holed up at my parents' house, power still out at my place. Debating what I should do with Sept/Dec trips now that I *can* go...just not sure if I should.



With my health I'm pretty sure I shouldn't go, but no one has ever accused me of having good sense, we leave in 16 days.


----------



## Undavolt

kristenabelle said:


> Looks like it's official - NY/NJ/CT quarantine rescinded by DeSantis.
> 
> Currently holed up at my parents' house, power still out at my place. Debating what I should do with Sept/Dec trips now that I *can* go...just not sure if I should.


In some ways not surprising that days after Chapek talks about some many cancellations, Desantis changes his mind.  What changed from a month ago?

Now comes the decision on whether to rebook the family trip.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Well we did lose power for about 50 hours.  Luckily we have a small generator so we could keep our freezer going.  Now it seems that our fridge isn't working...always something.  We are waiting for the repair man, I'm hoping he can fix it so we don't have to buy a new one.

I'm so happy that our power is now on again, it's so nice to be able to flush the toilets.  The things we take for granted until we don't have them.  I don't know what kind of pioneer I would have been but I guess if you never had something you don't know what you're missing...

My DH asked me what I want for my birthday, I told him a whole house generator!


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Well we did lose power for about 50 hours.  Luckily we have a small generator so we could keep our freezer going.  Now it seems that our fridge isn't working...always something.  We are waiting for the repair man, I'm hoping he can fix it so we don't have to buy a new one.
> 
> I'm so happy that our power is now on again, it's so nice to be able to flush the toilets.  The things we take for granted until we don't have them.  I don't know what kind of pioneer I would have been but I guess if you never had something you don't know what you're missing...
> 
> My DH asked me what I want for my birthday, I told him a whole house generator!



You can flush your toilet by taking a bucket of water out of that tub you filled and dumping it in the bowl.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> You can flush your toilet by taking a bucket of water out of that tub you filled and dumping it in the bowl.



Thanks Pooh12863 that's what we did but sparingly...We have well water so no power = no running water so no shower.  Used bottled water to brush teeth and visited our daughter to take showers.  

Our power went out again on Thursday for a couple of hours.  Went out again early Friday morning while we were sleeping so I don't know for how long and a short brownout on Friday.  Everything seems to be ok now thank goodness!

We were able to get our fridge partially fixed, it is cold again but the water feature for ice and water on door is broken.  I can live without that for a few, waiting on the part.  We needed to have the "mother board" replaced so the compressor would work again...glad it's fixed as much as it is.

I was thinking about going on the DVC MC this coming June but have decided I would rather have a whole house generator.  What a trade off...LOL...  

Well I hope everyone is staying safe and healthy.  Have a magical day!


----------



## bobbiwoz

^Hi!  i think your decision is a good one.  Of course, once you get that generator, you will never need it!

I am still waiting on call back to pay for the Member cruise. It was not a better system this time, IMO.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Praying mantis


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> ^Hi!  i think your devision is a good one.  Of course, once you get that generator, you will never need it!
> 
> I am still waiting on call back to pay for the Member cruise. It was not a better system this time, IMO.



Funny I said the same thing to my DH but I still think it's a good decision and should be an asset if and when we decide to sell our house.  Now we just have to get pricing and right after all the power outages I'm sure the prices could be higher than normal.


----------



## RivShore

Ms.Minnie said:


> Thanks Pooh12863 that's what we did but sparingly...We have well water so no power = no running water so no shower.  Used bottled water to brush teeth and visited our daughter to take showers.
> 
> Our power went out again on Thursday for a couple of hours.  Went out again early Friday morning while we were sleeping so I don't know for how long and a short brownout on Friday.  Everything seems to be ok now thank goodness!
> 
> We were able to get our fridge partially fixed, it is cold again but the water feature for ice and water on door is broken.  I can live without that for a few, waiting on the part.  We needed to have the "mother board" replaced so the compressor would work again...glad it's fixed as much as it is.
> 
> I was thinking about going on the DVC MC this coming June but have decided I would rather have a whole house generator.  What a trade off...LOL...
> 
> Well I hope everyone is staying safe and healthy.  Have a magical day!



What part was causing your ice/water problem?  After the many times power kicked on and off, the fridge is cooling but the water stopped flowing.

By the way, we got a whole house generator after the long Sandy outage.  Best thing ever!  (But those constant power surges from useless JCP&L finally damaged something.)


----------



## bobbiwoz

So, they called me to pay for Member Cruise as the Mack’s pizza was brought to table!!  So, now I am on line waiting (28 minutes so far).  Ugggg


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Praying mantis has moved to hummingbird feeder.  If you make the 2nd two pics larger you can see the hummingbird trying to sneak a drink.  DH saw the praying mantis on the feeder eating a bee the other day. Sorry I missed that shot.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

RivShore said:


> What part was causing your ice/water problem?  After the many times power kicked on and off, the fridge is cooling but the water stopped flowing.
> 
> By the way, we got a whole house generator after the long Sandy outage.  Best thing ever!  (But those constant power surges from useless JCP&L finally damaged something.)



I don't know what the part is called just know we need a new one...Thanks for sharing that you are happy with your whole house generator.  Yes we lost power during Sandy, just seems to be happening to often lately.  We have PSEG not sure how they compare to your provider.  Our repairman said to contact them and try to make a claim.  I have been pretty busy today, will try tomorrow.


----------



## RivShore

Ms.Minnie said:


> I don't know what the part is called just know we need a new one...Thanks for sharing that you are happy with your whole house generator.  Yes we lost power during Sandy, just seems to be happening to often lately.  We have PSEG not sure how they compare to your provider.  Our repairman said to contact them and try to make a claim.  I have been pretty busy today, will try tomorrow.



Thanks for the reply Ms. Minnie!

Just read this article complaining about JCP&L's poor performance.  And to give you an idea of how they compare, here's a quote from the mayor of a town that has both providers serving different sections of the town:

_Robbinsville Mayor Dave Fried laid into JCP&L, which serves more than a million New Jerseyans, comparing the utility company to , PSE&G, which serves roughly double the amount of customers in the state.

“It is such a difference in the way the two utility companies operate,” Fried told NJ Advance Media. “Frankly, it’s like watching the little league team playing the Yankees. [PSEG] tells me where they’re going to be, they tell me what they’re doing, they coordinate with my police department… JCP&L we don’t hear from them until we start yelling.”_

https://www.nj.com/news/2020/08/nj-...e-to-tropical-storm-isaias-power-outages.html


----------



## kristenabelle

I have to say, I was less than thrilled losing power for 4 days (when we lost it for 8 during Sandy), but PSE&G's text updates were helpful, and I saw their trucks everywhere in the days following the storm. Really appreciate that they were able to get us up and running - especially since apparently 1.4 M residents lost power.


----------



## mrsap

Sorry I’m late to the discussion. Been a bit distracted lately.
It’s weird, we actually never lost power during the storm... but the other day we had hard rain overnight and our power went out at around 5:30am... PSE&G had it back up by 2, which was good. The day of the storm, we lost our gazebo thing we had around our hot tub. That was the only real damage, thankfully.

Spent the day at Lake Hopatcong on Monday. When I was little, we had a boat there, along with family members, so it was a really special place for us to go on the weekends. It was so weird being back, but it was still just as beautiful. Felt like old times. Anyone go there?

Hope you are all well.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Oh, that’s a lot of things going on.  Glad no one was hurt.  It was something strong to tear down your gazebo!!

I did go to Lake Hopatcong once or twice when I was young, but I really don’t remember it.  I would go up to Sussex County for camp and once or twice we stopped there along the way.  It sounds like a very special place for you.

Point Pleasant is where my family would go to vacation.  Jenkinson’s Pavillion, the pool, the orange aid, and the wonderful waves are my favorite family memories.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Oh, that’s a lot of things going on.  Glad no one was hurt.  It was something strong to tear down your gazebo!!
> 
> I did go to Lake Hopatcong once or twice when I was young, but I really don’t remember it.  I would go up to Sussex County for camp and once or twice we stopped there along the way.  It sounds like a very special place for you.
> 
> Point Pleasant is where my family would go to vacation.  Jenkinson’s Pavillion, the pool, the orange aid, and the wonderful waves are my favorite family memories.



That’s awesome!! Jenkinson’s was always the go-to place!!! Love the pizza and waffles & ice cream there, too!!
It’s funny, we have the shore within about an hours drive from us, but it was never really a place we went to a lot as kids (other than to go on the Boardwalk to play games!!) High School I went a lot with friends, but that was the extent of it... even now, I’ve probably only been down like 3 times in the last 10 years.


----------



## Undavolt

mrsap said:


> Sorry I’m late to the discussion. Been a bit distracted lately.
> It’s weird, we actually never lost power during the storm... but the other day we had hard rain overnight and our power went out at around 5:30am... PSE&G had it back up by 2, which was good. The day of the storm, we lost our gazebo thing we had around our hot tub. That was the only real damage, thankfully.
> 
> Spent the day at Lake Hopatcong on Monday. When I was little, we had a boat there, along with family members, so it was a really special place for us to go on the weekends. It was so weird being back, but it was still just as beautiful. Felt like old times. Anyone go there?
> 
> Hope you are all well.


We too use to go to the State Park there, sometimes rent a boat to go fishing and on an occasional Sunday would take a family ride to see if we could remember how to drive around the lake.  Anyone else remember Bertrands Island Amusement Park or am I dating myself?


----------



## mrsap

Undavolt said:


> We too use to go to the State Park there, sometimes rent a boat to go fishing and on an occasional Sunday would take a family ride to see if we could remember how to drive around the lake.  Anyone else remember Bertrands Island Amusement Park or am I dating myself?



OMG yes!!!!!!! I was only in the elementary school age, but I can’t believe someone else knows of it!!!! We used to anchor our boat on the sand bar/beach area... swim for awhile, change and then walk right back to Bertrands!!!!!!! It was amazing!! We’d get SO  excited when we were on that side of the lake because we knew that’s where we were going!!!! We did pass by to see it and it’s ALL huge condos now and no more sand bar. So sad.  I’ll see if I took any pictures!


----------



## Undavolt

bobbiwoz said:


> Oh, that’s a lot of things going on.  Glad no one was hurt.  It was something strong to tear down your gazebo!!
> 
> I did go to Lake Hopatcong once or twice when I was young, but I really don’t remember it.  I would go up to Sussex County for camp and once or twice we stopped there along the way.  It sounds like a very special place for you.
> 
> Point Pleasant is where my family would go to vacation.  Jenkinson’s Pavillion, the pool, the orange aid, and the wonderful waves are my favorite family memories.


We were Manasquan people.  A little quieter than PP.  My wife’s parents retired there, about six blocks back from the beach.  When they sold their house we still rented, usually the first road that ran along the beach.  Our daughters grew up going there.  Usually made one trip to Jenk’s but the adults would go to Seaside Park.  Unfortunately have not gone in any years.


----------



## mrsap

Undavolt said:


> We too use to go to the State Park there, sometimes rent a boat to go fishing and on an occasional Sunday would take a family ride to see if we could remember how to drive around the lake.  Anyone else remember Bertrands Island Amusement Park or am I dating myself?



I did get one picture!!! We were tubing and you’ll see it in the background!!!!(sorry that blob is family I blacked out!)

It’s SO sad, just a wall of condos now. That whole area in front was all a beach/sandbar area


----------



## Undavolt

mrsap said:


> OMG yes!!!!!!! I was only in the elementary school age, but I can’t believe someone else knows of it!!!! We used to anchor our boat on the sand bar/beach area... swim for awhile, change and then walk right back to Bertrands!!!!!!! It was amazing!! We’d get SO  excited when we were on that side of the lake because we knew that’s where we were going!!!! We did pass by to see it and it’s ALL huge condos now and no more sand bar. So sad.  I’ll see if I took any pictures!


We made family trips but also our town ran a summer recreation program and the highlight at the end of the summer was a day trip to the park.  I think they actually rented the park for the day just for us.


----------



## Undavolt

mrsap said:


> I did get one picture!!! We were tubing and you’ll see it in the background!!!!(sorry that blob is family I blacked out!)
> 
> It’s SO sad, just a wall of condos now. That whole area in front was all a beach/sandbar area
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 518110


Yes very sad.  Have seen too many things disappear that I had enjoyed not only growing but even in my later years.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Sorry I’m late to the discussion. Been a bit distracted lately.
> It’s weird, we actually never lost power during the storm... but the other day we had hard rain overnight and our power went out at around 5:30am... PSE&G had it back up by 2, which was good. The day of the storm, we lost our gazebo thing we had around our hot tub. That was the only real damage, thankfully.
> 
> Spent the day at Lake Hopatcong on Monday. When I was little, we had a boat there, along with family members, so it was a really special place for us to go on the weekends. It was so weird being back, but it was still just as beautiful. Felt like old times. Anyone go there?
> 
> Hope you are all well.



That’s a beautiful area around there, I used to visit a Hardware Store that’s right on the lake when I was doing a job in Mt Arlington a few years back. 2.5 hour commute each way, not fun.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

kristenabelle said:


> I have to say, I was less than thrilled losing power for 4 days (when we lost it for 8 during Sandy), but PSE&G's text updates were helpful, and I saw their trucks everywhere in the days following the storm. Really appreciate that they were able to get us up and running - especially since apparently 1.4 M residents lost power.



Wow 4 days without power is a very long time!  Sorry you had to go through that.  I was having a hard time dealing with 50 hours...

Glad you now have power and hope it doesn't go out anytime soon.

I hope everyone is ok, staying safe and healthy!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> Sorry I’m late to the discussion. Been a bit distracted lately.
> It’s weird, we actually never lost power during the storm... but the other day we had hard rain overnight and our power went out at around 5:30am... PSE&G had it back up by 2, which was good. The day of the storm, we lost our gazebo thing we had around our hot tub. That was the only real damage, thankfully.
> 
> Spent the day at Lake Hopatcong on Monday. When I was little, we had a boat there, along with family members, so it was a really special place for us to go on the weekends. It was so weird being back, but it was still just as beautiful. Felt like old times. Anyone go there?
> 
> Hope you are all well.



I have never been to Lake Hopatcong but it sounds like a nice place to visit.  Maybe DH and I will take a drive north one of these days to check the place out.  It's always nice to revisit places you used to visit as a child, usually brings back good memories.  

Have a magical day everyone.


----------



## Harley-Mouse

Own at CC
Home town Bayonne NJ north


----------



## bobbiwoz

Harley-Mouse said:


> Own at CC
> Home town Bayonne NJ north


Welcome!  
I went to HFA in Bayonne...graduated in 1964.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Harley-Mouse said:


> Own at CC
> Home town Bayonne NJ north



Welcome aboard!  The more the merrier!


----------



## mrsap

Harley-Mouse said:


> Own at CC
> Home town Bayonne NJ north



 Happy to have you here! I’ll get you up on Page 1 under your Home Resort!


----------



## Pooh12863

Harley-Mouse said:


> Own at CC
> Home town Bayonne NJ north



Welcome.


----------



## RivShore

PSE&G news, maybe some of you can get reimbursed:

https://www.nj.com/weather/2020/08/...power-outages-from-tropical-storm-isaias.html


----------



## RivShore

I just had to share my pain with another NJ.com article.  And to tie it into Disney, It made me think of the classic commercial "you just won the superbowl, what are you going to do now"---"I'm going to Disney World!"

"Your one of the highest taxed states in the nation, what are you going to do now"---"why, raise taxes even more, of course!" 

https://www.nj.com/opinion/2020/08/...er-they-said-we-must-raise-taxes-opinion.html


----------



## bobbiwoz

^


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hello NJ, hope you are all doing well.

We had our two oldest grandchildren all day Monday and Tuesday, a long overdue sleepover...    Thanks to bobbiwoz mentioning the safari at Great Adventure we took them there yesterday afternoon.  I will say that they have a lot of animals and some where very active.  The giraffes were especially fun to watch, one was licking a car that was ahead of us in line.  The kids thought that was hilarious!  The lions got into a lion fight over a female lion, that was really something to see!  We also really enjoyed the European brown bears, they were fun to watch in the lake as they were cooling themselves off.  These were the highlights to us, all the animals were fun to see.  The safari was pretty crowded in spots and there were two cars in particular that were annoying but other than that it was all good.  Thanks bobbiwoz for the great idea!  

I hope everyone is staying safe and keeping well.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^I am so glad you had a fun afternoon with your grands!!  The bears were my Favorite sightings when I went, with the tiger cubs second for me!


----------



## bobbiwoz

How is everyone enjoying the almost fall like weather??


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> How is everyone enjoying the almost fall like weather??



It’s lovely. I love wearing sweaters and jeans and just being comfortable. That perfect weather right before winter  AND pumpkin muffins are back at Dunkin, so I’m happy


----------



## Ginger R

bobbiwoz said:


> How is everyone enjoying the almost fall like weather??


Loving it! Fall is my favorite time of year! I would actually like it even a little cooler but this is a start!


----------



## Ginger R

mrsap said:


> It’s lovely. I love wearing sweaters and jeans and just being comfortable. That perfect weather right before winter  AND pumpkin muffins are back at Dunkin, so I’m happy


I wholeheartedly agree! I'm a jeans and sweater and sweatshirt kind of gal myself!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> How is everyone enjoying the almost fall like weather??



Fall is my favorite time of year so I'm loving it.  Fall can't come too soon for me!    



mrsap said:


> It’s lovely. I love wearing sweaters and jeans and just being comfortable. That perfect weather right before winter  AND pumpkin muffins are back at Dunkin, so I’m happy



Pumpkin muffins sound really good, I'm going to have to try them.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Fall is my favorite time of year so I'm loving it.  Fall can't come too soon for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin muffins sound really good, I'm going to have to try them.  Thanks for the idea!



I never liked anything pumpkin- about three years ago, I saw Betty Crocker Pumpkin Bar mix and I thought I’d try making it. Omg, it was so good, I’d actually just eat the mix!!!!  Then I started trying other pumpkin things, but still don’t like pie. Too mushy.  But yeah, the muffins at DD are delicious! Give them a try!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Several years ago I tried pecan pumpkin pancake mix from William Sonoma, it was really good.  I highly recommend it if you like pumpkin things and pancakes, a little pricey but very good.  Kind of like a spice cake which I really like too.


----------



## Pooh12863

Y’all are making me hungry.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

Wayyy South Jersey here!  Down in CM County.

Has anyone gone to Disney yet?  Or going soon?

I am soooo tempted to sneak in a last minute trip this week.  From what I hear flights are only 1/2 full (out of ACY).  That really is my only concern.  The plane.  Everything at Disney seems to be done safely.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cape May City here, and I’m hoping we get to WDW in December.  We plan to drive if we go.  Same to HHI, if we go in September.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Y’all are making me hungry.



Go to sleep!!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

LoveMugsNPins said:


> Wayyy South Jersey here!  Down in CM County.
> 
> Has anyone gone to Disney yet?  Or going soon?
> 
> I am soooo tempted to sneak in a last minute trip this week.  From what I hear flights are only 1/2 full (out of ACY).  That really is my only concern.  The plane.  Everything at Disney seems to be done safely.



Welcome!  

Well....


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Go to sleep!!!!


I wish.


----------



## bobbiwoz

That’s extremely soon!  Have a safe and wonderful time!!


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Well....
> View attachment 520785



Have a wonderful trip!!!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

LoveMugsNPins said:


> Wayyy South Jersey here!  Down in CM County.
> 
> Has anyone gone to Disney yet?  Or going soon?
> 
> I am soooo tempted to sneak in a last minute trip this week.  From what I hear flights are only 1/2 full (out of ACY).  That really is my only concern.  The plane.  Everything at Disney seems to be done safely.



I agree, right now seems like a good time to go, not too crowded.  I also agree with the flight down and back being the biggiest concern that I would have with a quick trip at this time.  Now that I'm retired we drive to WDW, planning to be there at the end of January 2021.  Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well.  

If you do decide on that quick trip I hope you have a great time!  



Pooh12863 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Well....
> View attachment 520785



One day to go?  No wonder you can't sleep!  LOL!  I hope you have a magical trip!  

Be sure to let us know how your trip goes.  Enjoy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie, we have a short stay planned for the end of January.  After is a 4 night DCL Cruise.  I wonder if it will happen.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> That’s extremely soon!  Have a safe and wonderful time!!





mrsap said:


> Have a wonderful trip!!!!





Ms.Minnie said:


> I agree, right now seems like a good time to go, not too crowded.  I also agree with the flight down and back being the biggiest concern that I would have with a quick trip at this time.  Now that I'm retired we drive to WDW, planning to be there at the end of January 2021.  Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well.
> 
> If you do decide on that quick trip I hope you have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> One day to go?  No wonder you can't sleep!  LOL!  I hope you have a magical trip!
> 
> Be sure to let us know how your trip goes.  Enjoy!


Thanks everyone,


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> Ms.Minnie, we have a short stay planned for the end of January.  After is a 4 night DCL Cruise.  I wonder if it will happen.



I think it will.  I'm thinking positive thoughts and I think maybe if we are lucky we will have a vaccine by that time.  Not sure if we do that we could get it in time for our trip but if we are careful and do what we are supposed to do we should be ok.  We are planning on going one way or another...

When are you planning on being at WDW in January and where are you staying.  We will be there 1/23/21 to 2/6/21, staying at BWV.


----------



## bobbiwoz

1/28 to 2/1/2021. On February 1 we have a DCL DREAM 4 night cruise.

We will be at VGF.  If we do not go to HHI in September we will add on to the front of that stay.

Our Houston family really want to come visit in September.  They would love a two week camping trip, but will not come if they have to self quarantine coming to NJ.  That’s why our HHI trip is up in the air.  We think HHI, especially at the Disney Resort, would be a great destination right now.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

Pooh12863 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Well....
> View attachment 520785


Oh man!  So jealous!  

I am sooo tempted to just go!  I kind of feel like "this is our chance"  Once schools open up who knows what will happen!  All H E double hockey sticks could break out and everything could close down again.  

On the other hand I think, "just save the money that I would spend to add another small contract DVC"  gahhh!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> 1/28 to 2/1/2021. On February 1 we have a DCL DREAM 4 night cruise.
> 
> We will be at VGF.  If we do not go to HHI in September we will add on to the front of that stay.
> 
> Our Houston family really want to come visit in September.  They would love a two week camping trip, but will not come if they have to self quarantine coming to NJ.  That’s why our HHI trip is up in the air.  We think HHI, especially at the Disney Resort, would be a great destination right now.



I can’t believe it was available...a HHI HA studio was available for three nights in October!  So, if Houston family can come in September, we will be here.  So, my ticker was moved, and we will be there October 10!  That was the only run of days available in October!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> 1/28 to 2/1/2021. On February 1 we have a DCL DREAM 4 night cruise.
> 
> We will be at VGF.  If we do not go to HHI in September we will add on to the front of that stay.
> 
> Our Houston family really want to come visit in September.  They would love a two week camping trip, but will not come if they have to self quarantine coming to NJ.  That’s why our HHI trip is up in the air.  We think HHI, especially at the Disney Resort, would be a great destination right now.



We are going to VB 1/17 through 1/23/21.  Glad things are working out for you with HHI.



LoveMugsNPins said:


> Oh man!  So jealous!
> 
> I am sooo tempted to just go!  I kind of feel like "this is our chance"  *Once schools open up who knows what will happen!  All H E double hockey sticks could break out and everything could close down again. *
> 
> On the other hand I think, "just save the money that I would spend to add another small contract DVC"  gahhh!!



I sure hope you are wrong about what will happen once schools open.  I really hope we get a vaccine that works in the very near future.  That would be such a blessing if that were to happen.  I know it may take awhile for enough vaccine to be produced to vaccine all who what to get it but it would certainly be a step in the right direction...Keeping my fingers crossed   and thinking positive thoughts!


----------



## Undavolt

Pooh12863 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Well....
> View attachment 520785


Take good notes.  Want to hear what it was like.  We will be there Sept. 27.


----------



## mrsap

mrsap said:


> Go to sleep!!!!





Pooh12863 said:


> I wish.




Now I’m the one that can’t sleep! Jinxed myself!!!  Safe travels today! Have a great trip!


----------



## jerseygal

bobbiwoz said:


> I can’t believe it was available...a HHI HA studio was available for three nights in October!  So, if Houston family can come in September, we will be here.  So, my ticker was moved, and we will be there October 10!  That was the only run of days available in October!!


GREAT for you! October is such a beautiful month  !


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Now I’m the one that can’t sleep! Jinxed myself!!!  Safe travels today! Have a great trip!


Good news, you’ll sleep like a baby tonight.  
Thanks, my flights not until 2:40 so I get to fidget around the house all morning waiting to leave.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Good news, you’ll sleep like a baby tonight.
> Thanks, my flights not until 2:40 so I get to fidget around the house all morning waiting to leave.



No driving this trip?!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> No driving this trip?!


My last trip down at Christmas and driving home with pneumonia sorta cured me of wanting to make that drive again for a while, that was the most miserable 16 hours of my life.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> My last trip down at Christmas and driving home with pneumonia sorta cured me of wanting to make that drive again for a while, that was the most miserable 16 hours of my life.



I can see how that would change your mind!!!!


----------



## Lorrie7249

Hello- Happy to have found this group.  My husband and I just recently purchased at Copper Creek.  We live in Somerset County and have 3 sons (19, 16, 11).  Just called and made our 1st Welcome Home Visit reservation today - booked 3 nights at BLT and 3 nights at BCV for mid December.  We are very excited to get back to WDW, but also wondering what it will be like with all the changes plus the differences now staying DVC.  Hoping for the best outcome with the current situation and would be very interested to hear of others trips recently with any advise you might have regarding travel and changes due to current situation.  Thank you


----------



## Pooh12863

Lorrie7249 said:


> Hello- Happy to have found this group.  My husband and I just recently purchased at Copper Creek.  We live in Somerset County and have 3 sons (19, 16, 11).  Just called and made our 1st Welcome Home Visit reservation today - booked 3 nights at BLT and 3 nights at BCV for mid December.  We are very excited to get back to WDW, but also wondering what it will be like with all the changes plus the differences now staying DVC.  Hoping for the best outcome with the current situation and would be very interested to hear of others trips recently with any advise you might have regarding travel and changes due to current situation.  Thank you



Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Lorrie7249

Pooh12863 said:


> Welcome and congratulations.




Thank you


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Welcome and congratulations.



How was your flight?!



Lorrie7249 said:


> Hello- Happy to have found this group.  My husband and I just recently purchased at Copper Creek.  We live in Somerset County and have 3 sons (19, 16, 11).  Just called and made our 1st Welcome Home Visit reservation today - booked 3 nights at BLT and 3 nights at BCV for mid December.  We are very excited to get back to WDW, but also wondering what it will be like with all the changes plus the differences now staying DVC.  Hoping for the best outcome with the current situation and would be very interested to hear of others trips recently with any advise you might have regarding travel and changes due to current situation.  Thank you



 and Congrats!! I’ll be sure to get you up under your Home Resort!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> How was your flight?!



Flight went pretty well, I felt mostly safe through most of the process, of course you always have morons that think the rules don’t apply to them.

Got into Epcot for a few hours tonight to hit some food booths, crowds are way down from what I expected them to be. Most folks are following the distancing and mask guidelines and the crowds are low enough to avoid most of the morons that aren’t. I probably have about a half a day left of suffering morons invading my personal space before I let a little Jersey shine through.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Lorrie7249 said:


> Hello- Happy to have found this group.  My husband and I just recently purchased at Copper Creek.  We live in Somerset County and have 3 sons (19, 16, 11).  Just called and made our 1st Welcome Home Visit reservation today - booked 3 nights at BLT and 3 nights at BCV for mid December.  We are very excited to get back to WDW, but also wondering what it will be like with all the changes plus the differences now staying DVC.  Hoping for the best outcome with the current situation and would be very interested to hear of others trips recently with any advise you might have regarding travel and changes due to current situation.  Thank you



Welcome aboard!  Glad you found this thread, the more the merrier,  



mrsap said:


> I never liked anything pumpkin- about three years ago, I saw Betty Crocker Pumpkin Bar mix and I thought I’d try making it. Omg, it was so good, I’d actually just eat the mix!!!!  Then I started trying other pumpkin things, but still don’t like pie. Too mushy.  But yeah, the muffins at DD are delicious! Give them a try!!



DH and I tried the pumpkin muffins from DD yesterday and I agree they are yummy!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> Flight went pretty well, I felt mostly safe through most of the process, of course you always have morons that think the rules don’t apply to them.
> 
> Got into Epcot for a few hours tonight to hit some food booths, crowds are way down from what I expected them to be. Most folks are following the distancing and mask guidelines and the crowds are low enough to avoid most of the morons that aren’t. I probably have about a half a day left of suffering morons invading my personal space before I let a little Jersey shine through.



LOL, hoping you don't have to go Jersey on anyone!  Enjoy your trip, can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Welcome aboard!  Glad you found this thread, the more the merrier,
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I tried the pumpkin muffins from DD yesterday and I agree they are yummy!



Yay!! So happy you liked them!!! We actually got them Friday!! So good!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pooh12863 said:


> Flight went pretty well, I felt mostly safe through most of the process, of course you always have morons that think the rules don’t apply to them.
> 
> Got into Epcot for a few hours tonight to hit some food booths, crowds are way down from what I expected them to be. Most folks are following the distancing and mask guidelines and the crowds are low enough to avoid most of the morons that aren’t. I probably have about a half a day left of suffering morons invading my personal space before I let a little Jersey shine through.


Tell about the food, please!


----------



## JiminyCricketNJ

Somerset County! Waiting for my BLT contract to clear ROFR!! We hope to go in January 2021.......


----------



## Pooh12863

JiminyCricketNJ said:


> Somerset County! Waiting for my BLT contract to clear ROFR!! We hope to go in January 2021.......


Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Pooh12863

Morning coffee with Pooh12863  

Wish I could figure this picture quirk out.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

JiminyCricketNJ said:


> Somerset County! Waiting for my BLT contract to clear ROFR!! We hope to go in January 2021.......



Welcome aboard!  Glad you found us.  If I were to addon again I think it would be at BLT.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Morning coffee with Pooh12863  View attachment 521546
> 
> Wish I could figure this picture quirk out.



Go back to your picture and fully rotate then repost. Even if it looks straight, it should fix it. Looks beautiful! Have fun!!!


----------



## Lorrie7249

We currently have our 1st trip booked Dec 11 to 17.  Debating on best options for getting there.  We have always flown in the past.  I was ready to book flights on JetBlue but hearing that they will go back to filling planes (as before Covid) in mid October.  Curious to hear of anyone’s flying experiences recently and/or driving from central Jersey.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

We drive now since we are both retired.  We live in Burlington Co, we get on the road early Saturday morning (3:45/4AM) to avoid traffic.  We are usually through Richmond VA by 8:30AM.  The last three years we stopped in Savannah GA, stayed at a Hampton Inn, this leg of the trip takes about 12 hours and long enough for us.  The next morning we are back on the road by 7:30/8AM and have about another 4 hours ahead of us to make it to WDW.  That being said I know there are people who drive straight through but because we are retired we don't have to do that.  The drive is pretty easy, not much traffic when we travel.  Also when we get off 95 to go west towards WDW we take the toll road rather than Rte 4, the traffic is crazy on Rte 4 and the last time we were on it there was major construction being done.  We would much rather pay the toll and not deal with all the other crazy drivers and all that stress.

Hope this helps and I hope you enjoy your trip to WDW.  Enjoy all the beautiful decorations!


----------



## mrsap

Morning NJ!! Today’s breakfast- coffee with a side of pumpkin!! Breakfast of Champions!!


----------



## mrsap

How’s your trip going @Pooh12863 ?!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> How’s your trip going @Pooh12863 ?!



Terrible, I get the DME in 45 minutes.  Other than that everything was mostly fine, no time to expand on that right now, gotta pack.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pooh12863 said:


> Terrible, I get the DME in 45 minutes.  Other than that everything was mostly fine, no time to expand on that right now, gotta pack.


Safe travels!


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

Pooh12863 said:


> Terrible, I get the DME in 45 minutes.  Other than that everything was mostly fine, no time to expand on that right now, gotta pack.



U mean the DTE??  The Disney TRAGICAL Express.  Back to the airport.


----------



## Pooh12863

LoveMugsNPins said:


> U mean the DTE??  The Disney TRAGICAL Express.  Back to the airport.



My wife called it that last night, I told her to stop being a drama queen, you’ll be back in 39 days, so naturally I didn’t want to contradict myself this morning and be a drama queen.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

Thats when having a 6 year old girl comes in very handy!  She is ALWAYS willing to engage in some faux dramatics with me!

Cant wait to hear about your trip.  I was soooo close to going for a quick trip but chickened out.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  


Humidity was so low, we slept with windows opened last night!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

We too slept with windows open last night.  First time in well over a month, the last time was 7/24.  I know this because its the day I got my new ac for the bedroom area of our house.  It was really nice to hear all the noise from all the outside critters.    



Pooh12863 said:


> My wife called it that last night, I told her to stop being a drama queen, you’ll be back in 39 days, so naturally I didn’t want to contradict myself this morning and be a drama queen.



Can't wait to hear about your trip.


----------



## Pooh12863

OK, my take on visiting WDW in these strange times...

Airline travel seems to be hit or miss, I felt pretty safe traveling down but the return trip felt completely different with more people seeming to be comfortable not wearing a mask in proximity to other folks both in the airport and on the plane. The plane down the middle seats were left open, the plane home appeared to be mostly sold out with no empty middle seat. That was my flight experience on Spirit out of ACY, your mileage may vary.

WDW itself has done a terrific job of handling the social distancing, cleanliness side of things. Masks weren’t as bad as I thought they would be, not comfortable but not the deal breaker I was anticipating. I felt almost completely safe for most of the trip, with crowd levels being low enough that you can social distance for the most part yourself from those not concerned about such things. I said most of the trip because Saturday in Epcot was a completely different story I suspect because of it being the weekend. Crowds were much larger and there was an abundance of morons not following the guidelines. I surprisingly kept “Little Jersey” at bay all week, until Saturday. On Saturday, I became my mother, and if it crossed my mind, it came out of my mouth. 
I actually said to my wife, I don’t want to be here and we left. Full disclosure I have underlying medical conditions where I probably wouldn’t survive the Rona so I may be over sensitive to  these things. Enough of the doom and gloom.

All in all we had a great trip, crowd levels were mostly non-existent, the longest wait time for any ride was 40 minutes but most of the wait times are overestimated by half. If you’re comfortable going down I would highly recommend it. A lot of the “Magic” isn’t there right now (parades, fireworks, ect) and a lot of places aren’t opened yet but it isn’t a bad trip, it’s just different. If I knew last week, what I know now, I would still choose to go.

I didn’t get to as many F&W booths as I would have like due to weather and crowds on Saturday but my review:

Gourmet Mac & Cheese was delicious will definitely get it again.
Lobster Mac & Cheese was delicious will definitely get it again.
Seafood Fisherman’s Pie My wife loved it would definitely get it again.
Kielbasa and Potato Pierogi was delicious will definitely get it again.
Nitro cake pops were OK, probably one and done 
Onion Goat Cheese tart in France was delicious will definitely get it again.
Piri Piri Skewered Shrimp with Citrus-scented Couscous was delicious will definitely get it again.
Southern Seafood Boil My wife loved it would definitely get it again. Learn to eat a crawfish first, Yankees.
Beef Kefta Pocket with Caramelized Onions was delicious will definitely get it again.
_Pão de Queijo_: Brazilian Cheese Bread were horrible, it was a texture thing, I named them booger biscuits, nuff said
So much more I wanted to try, there’s always October 

WDW firsts
First time staying at BWV, loved it even at its limited current offerings. I could live on Pizza Window pizza. LOL
1st time on Flight of Passage, and 2nd and 3rd. LOL
1st time I didn’t want to ride Expedition Everest a 2nd time 
1st time at Flame Tree Barbeque, Delicious 
1st time on Alien Swirling Saucers
1st time on Smugglers Run
1st time on Minnie and Mickey’s runaway railway
1st time at Hollywood Brown Derby, delicious 
1st time on Frozen
1st time on Finding Nemo
1st time watching Amazing Planet
1st time watching American Adventures
1st time at Coral Reef Restaurant, delicious and beautiful views

I think this is the longest post I’ve ever put on the Internet.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> OK, my take on visiting WDW in these strange times...
> 
> Airline travel seems to be hit or miss, I felt pretty safe traveling down but the return trip felt completely different with more people seeming to be comfortable not wearing a mask in proximity to other folks both in the airport and on the plane. The plane down the middle seats were left open, the plane home appeared to be mostly sold out with no empty middle seat. That was my flight experience on Spirit out of ACY, your mileage may vary.
> 
> WDW itself has done a terrific job of handling the social distancing, cleanliness side of things. Masks weren’t as bad as I thought they would be, not comfortable but not the deal breaker I was anticipating. I felt almost completely safe for most of the trip, with crowd levels being low enough that you can social distance for the most part yourself from those not concerned about such things. I said most of the trip because Saturday in Epcot was a completely different story I suspect because of it being the weekend. Crowds were much larger and there was an abundance of morons not following the guidelines. I surprisingly kept “Little Jersey” at bay all week, until Saturday. On Saturday, I became my mother, and if it crossed my mind, it came out of my mouth.
> I actually said to my wife, I don’t want to be here and we left. Full disclosure I have underlying medical conditions where I probably wouldn’t survive the Rona so I may be over sensitive to  these things. Enough of the doom and gloom.
> 
> All in all we had a great trip, crowd levels were mostly non-existent, the longest wait time for any ride was 40 minutes but most of the wait times are overestimated by half. If you’re comfortable going down I would highly recommend it. A lot of the “Magic” isn’t there right now (parades, fireworks, ect) and a lot of places aren’t opened yet but it isn’t a bad trip, it’s just different. If I knew last week, what I know now, I would still choose to go.
> 
> I didn’t get to as many F&W booths as I would have like due to weather and crowds on Saturday but my review:
> 
> Gourmet Mac & Cheese was delicious will definitely get it again.
> Lobster Mac & Cheese was delicious will definitely get it again.
> Seafood Fisherman’s Pie My wife loved it would definitely get it again.
> Kielbasa and Potato Pierogi was delicious will definitely get it again.
> Nitro cake pops were OK, probably one and done
> Onion Goat Cheese tart in France was delicious will definitely get it again.
> Piri Piri Skewered Shrimp with Citrus-scented Couscous was delicious will definitely get it again.
> Southern Seafood Boil My wife loved it would definitely get it again. Learn to eat a crawfish first, Yankees.
> Beef Kefta Pocket with Caramelized Onions was delicious will definitely get it again.
> _Pão de Queijo_: Brazilian Cheese Bread were horrible, it was a texture thing, I named them booger biscuits, nuff said
> So much more I wanted to try, there’s always October
> 
> WDW firsts
> First time staying at BWV, loved it even at its limited current offerings. I could live on Pizza Window pizza. LOL
> 1st time on Flight of Passage, and 2nd and 3rd. LOL
> 1st time I didn’t want to ride Expedition Everest a 2nd time
> 1st time at Flame Tree Barbeque, Delicious
> 1st time on Alien Swirling Saucers
> 1st time on Smugglers Run
> 1st time on Minnie and Mickey’s runaway railway
> 1st time at Hollywood Brown Derby, delicious
> 1st time on Frozen
> 1st time on Finding Nemo
> 1st time watching Amazing Planet
> 1st time watching American Adventures
> 1st time at Coral Reef Restaurant, delicious and beautiful views
> 
> I think this is the longest post I’ve ever put on the Internet.



Happy you had fun, for the most part!!! It’s a good thing you didn’t go full Soprano’s on anyone!!  That’s great you got to try so many firsts! ...might as well take advantage while the crowds are still low! Happy you had a safe trip!


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

Pooh12863 said:


> OK, my take on visiting WDW in these strange times...
> 
> Your first long internet post may be THE very first long internet post that is not negative!  haha
> 
> Thanks for the update!  We are currently booked for Jersey week at the beginning of Nov.  I really really want to go.  Lets hope all these KNUCKLEHEADS can keep our numbers down!!
> 
> I am tempted to drive.  Then I can send the hubby to the FL west coast fishing with his bud that lives down there.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pooh12863 said:


> OK, my take on visiting WDW in these strange times...
> 
> Airline travel seems to be hit or miss, I felt pretty safe traveling down but the return trip felt completely different with more people seeming to be comfortable not wearing a mask in proximity to other folks both in the airport and on the plane. The plane down the middle seats were left open, the plane home appeared to be mostly sold out with no empty middle seat. That was my flight experience on Spirit out of ACY, your mileage may vary.
> 
> WDW itself has done a terrific job of handling the social distancing, cleanliness side of things. Masks weren’t as bad as I thought they would be, not comfortable but not the deal breaker I was anticipating. I felt almost completely safe for most of the trip, with crowd levels being low enough that you can social distance for the most part yourself from those not concerned about such things. I said most of the trip because Saturday in Epcot was a completely different story I suspect because of it being the weekend. Crowds were much larger and there was an abundance of morons not following the guidelines. I surprisingly kept “Little Jersey” at bay all week, until Saturday. On Saturday, I became my mother, and if it crossed my mind, it came out of my mouth.
> I actually said to my wife, I don’t want to be here and we left. Full disclosure I have underlying medical conditions where I probably wouldn’t survive the Rona so I may be over sensitive to  these things. Enough of the doom and gloom.
> 
> All in all we had a great trip, crowd levels were mostly non-existent, the longest wait time for any ride was 40 minutes but most of the wait times are overestimated by half. If you’re comfortable going down I would highly recommend it. A lot of the “Magic” isn’t there right now (parades, fireworks, ect) and a lot of places aren’t opened yet but it isn’t a bad trip, it’s just different. If I knew last week, what I know now, I would still choose to go.
> 
> I didn’t get to as many F&W booths as I would have like due to weather and crowds on Saturday but my review:
> 
> Gourmet Mac & Cheese was delicious will definitely get it again.
> Lobster Mac & Cheese was delicious will definitely get it again.
> Seafood Fisherman’s Pie My wife loved it would definitely get it again.
> Kielbasa and Potato Pierogi was delicious will definitely get it again.
> Nitro cake pops were OK, probably one and done
> Onion Goat Cheese tart in France was delicious will definitely get it again.
> Piri Piri Skewered Shrimp with Citrus-scented Couscous was delicious will definitely get it again.
> Southern Seafood Boil My wife loved it would definitely get it again. Learn to eat a crawfish first, Yankees.
> Beef Kefta Pocket with Caramelized Onions was delicious will definitely get it again.
> _Pão de Queijo_: Brazilian Cheese Bread were horrible, it was a texture thing, I named them booger biscuits, nuff said
> So much more I wanted to try, there’s always October
> 
> WDW firsts
> First time staying at BWV, loved it even at its limited current offerings. I could live on Pizza Window pizza. LOL
> 1st time on Flight of Passage, and 2nd and 3rd. LOL
> 1st time I didn’t want to ride Expedition Everest a 2nd time
> 1st time at Flame Tree Barbeque, Delicious
> 1st time on Alien Swirling Saucers
> 1st time on Smugglers Run
> 1st time on Minnie and Mickey’s runaway railway
> 1st time at Hollywood Brown Derby, delicious
> 1st time on Frozen
> 1st time on Finding Nemo
> 1st time watching Amazing Planet
> 1st time watching American Adventures
> 1st time at Coral Reef Restaurant, delicious and beautiful views
> 
> I think this is the longest post I’ve ever put on the Internet.



A long post, and a real good one!  I loved reading about the foods you would have again!

Thanks for the report, I smiled a lot!

Bobbi


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Great review, thanks for posting it!  Glad you didn't have to go totally Jersey.   How did you like Minnie and Mickey’s runaway railway?  Was it worth losing the Great Movie Ride for this new ride?

We now drive so the plane won't be an issue for us, thank goodness!  I really don't like flying, I'm not afraid to fly I just find the whole experience stressful but for shorter trips it does make sense to fly.


----------



## Undavolt

Pooh12863 said:


> OK, my take on visiting WDW in these strange times...
> 
> Airline travel seems to be hit or miss, I felt pretty safe traveling down but the return trip felt completely different with more people seeming to be comfortable not wearing a mask in proximity to other folks both in the airport and on the plane. The plane down the middle seats were left open, the plane home appeared to be mostly sold out with no empty middle seat. That was my flight experience on Spirit out of ACY, your mileage may vary.
> 
> WDW itself has done a terrific job of handling the social distancing, cleanliness side of things. Masks weren’t as bad as I thought they would be, not comfortable but not the deal breaker I was anticipating. I felt almost completely safe for most of the trip, with crowd levels being low enough that you can social distance for the most part yourself from those not concerned about such things. I said most of the trip because Saturday in Epcot was a completely different story I suspect because of it being the weekend. Crowds were much larger and there was an abundance of morons not following the guidelines. I surprisingly kept “Little Jersey” at bay all week, until Saturday. On Saturday, I became my mother, and if it crossed my mind, it came out of my mouth.
> I actually said to my wife, I don’t want to be here and we left. Full disclosure I have underlying medical conditions where I probably wouldn’t survive the Rona so I may be over sensitive to  these things. Enough of the doom and gloom.
> 
> All in all we had a great trip, crowd levels were mostly non-existent, the longest wait time for any ride was 40 minutes but most of the wait times are overestimated by half. If you’re comfortable going down I would highly recommend it. A lot of the “Magic” isn’t there right now (parades, fireworks, ect) and a lot of places aren’t opened yet but it isn’t a bad trip, it’s just different. If I knew last week, what I know now, I would still choose to go.
> 
> I didn’t get to as many F&W booths as I would have like due to weather and crowds on Saturday but my review:
> 
> Gourmet Mac & Cheese was delicious will definitely get it again.
> Lobster Mac & Cheese was delicious will definitely get it again.
> Seafood Fisherman’s Pie My wife loved it would definitely get it again.
> Kielbasa and Potato Pierogi was delicious will definitely get it again.
> Nitro cake pops were OK, probably one and done
> Onion Goat Cheese tart in France was delicious will definitely get it again.
> Piri Piri Skewered Shrimp with Citrus-scented Couscous was delicious will definitely get it again.
> Southern Seafood Boil My wife loved it would definitely get it again. Learn to eat a crawfish first, Yankees.
> Beef Kefta Pocket with Caramelized Onions was delicious will definitely get it again.
> _Pão de Queijo_: Brazilian Cheese Bread were horrible, it was a texture thing, I named them booger biscuits, nuff said
> So much more I wanted to try, there’s always October
> 
> WDW firsts
> First time staying at BWV, loved it even at its limited current offerings. I could live on Pizza Window pizza. LOL
> 1st time on Flight of Passage, and 2nd and 3rd. LOL
> 1st time I didn’t want to ride Expedition Everest a 2nd time
> 1st time at Flame Tree Barbeque, Delicious
> 1st time on Alien Swirling Saucers
> 1st time on Smugglers Run
> 1st time on Minnie and Mickey’s runaway railway
> 1st time at Hollywood Brown Derby, delicious
> 1st time on Frozen
> 1st time on Finding Nemo
> 1st time watching Amazing Planet
> 1st time watching American Adventures
> 1st time at Coral Reef Restaurant, delicious and beautiful views
> 
> I think this is the longest post I’ve ever put on the Internet.


Good review, thanks.  Feeling better about going at the end of the month.  Mostly confirms what I have been reading especially about EPCOT. They say it is getting crazy on the weekends especially with the Annual Pass Park Pass availability opening up.  We arrive on a Sunday but EPCOT was not in our plans til later in the week.  For us crazies who go multiple times a year, it still sounds like a fun time.  But for those doing a once in two or three years trip, I would definitely postpone and wait till more of the magic returns.

Did you get on Rise of the Resistance and what was it like picking up your bags and taking them to the DME?


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Great review, thanks for posting it!  Glad you didn't have to go totally Jersey.   How did you like Minnie and Mickey’s runaway railway?  Was it worth losing the Great Movie Ride for this new ride?
> 
> We now drive so the plane won't be an issue for us, thank goodness!  I really don't like flying, I'm not afraid to fly I just find the whole experience stressful but for shorter trips it does make sense to fly.



Minnie and Mickey’s runaway railway was pretty neat the first time, not a ride I feel I would need to ride every trip, same way I felt about the Great Movie Ride, but there are only maybe a dozen rides I feel I need to ride every trip.

This past year was the first I've flown in 38 years, I wasn't afraid of flying, I was afraid of crashing. 
Short weekend trips to WDW changed that, I could fly or not go, easy decision. I may go back to driving on longer trips till this all blows over.


----------



## Pooh12863

Undavolt said:


> Good review, thanks.  Feeling better about going at the end of the month.  Mostly confirms what I have been reading especially about EPCOT. They say it is getting crazy on the weekends especially with the Annual Pass Park Pass availability opening up.  We arrive on a Sunday but EPCOT was not in our plans til later in the week.  For us crazies who go multiple times a year, it still sounds like a fun time.  But for those doing a once in two or three years trip, I would definitely postpone and wait till more of the magic returns.
> 
> Did you get on Rise of the Resistance and what was it like picking up your bags and taking them to the DME?



I agree If I was only going once or twice a year I would definitely postpone until WDW was back to more normal operations.

We did ride ROTR, Tuesday I got group 34 and we rode around 1pm, on Friday my wife got group 21 but the ride was down most of the day, by the time they called her to ride she was already back to the room to get ready for dinner, so missed riding it again. We did ride back in December when we were there for Christmas.

It's no problem picking up your bags, we flew Spirit and the budget airlines get to walk the furthest for bag claim and it wasn't really that far. The bus was actually waiting for us to show up at MCO, so if you get to the buses early you may have a bit of a wait for everyone to get there, but they're only putting about a dozen people or so on each bus. The return trip was equally vacant so Disney is doing a great job with DME IMO. There is no airline check-in at the resorts though so you're going to need to check your own bags at the airport on your return trip.


----------



## Undavolt

Pooh12863 said:


> I agree If I was only going once or twice a year I would definitely postpone until WDW was back to more normal operations.
> 
> We did ride ROTR, Tuesday I got group 34 and we rode around 1pm, on Friday my wife got group 21 but the ride was down most of the day, by the time they called her to ride she was already back to the room to get ready for dinner, so missed riding it again. We did ride back in December when we were there for Christmas.
> 
> It's no problem picking up your bags, we flew Spirit and the budget airlines get to walk the furthest for bag claim and it wasn't really that far. The bus was actually waiting for us to show up at MCO, so if you get to the buses early you may have a bit of a wait for everyone to get there, but they're only putting about a dozen people or so on each bus. The return trip was equally vacant so Disney is doing a great job with DME IMO. There is no airline check-in at the resorts though so you're going to need to check your own bags at the airport on your return trip.


We plan on trying to ride ROTR this trip.  When we went in February, we had no interest in getting up at the crack of dawn to get to the park and maybe get a boarding group. It’s a little different now so we will see!

As for the DME, I just hope they eventually go back to handling your bags from the airport to your resort and the airline check-out at the resort.  That was a big part of making the DME magical.


----------



## Harley-Mouse

bobbiwoz said:


> Welcome!
> I went to HFA in Bayonne...graduated in 1964.


Has bin closed for a few years now. My grandmother lived right up the block from HFA


----------



## bobbiwoz

Harley-Mouse said:


> Has bin closed for a few years now. My grandmother lived right up the block from HFA


Yes, I’ve been back to see.  
We lived on W 32nd.  Now I live all the way south, Cape  May.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  Nice weather here!  I know some have been very happy about the indoor dining, we haven’t been yet.  We will have a visit from our older son as he travels between his MA home and back to FL where he works.  It’s been a long time since we’ve seen him, so Happy Day!  ( He had his youngest daughter, 15, have recovered well from the virus!)

Are you enjoying something special to celebrate Labor Day?


----------



## Ms.Minnie

So far we haven't done indoor dining yet, DH isn't in a big hurry...Yesterday our DS invited us to his house for a visit and dinner, we had a very nice visit.  We really enjoyed seeing his children, they are soooo cute!  I know I'm biased...  This morning we met our DD and family at a local dinner for breakfast, we sat outside it was such a beautiful morning.  It was so nice to see all of them and again my other two grandchildren are soooo cute!  Again I'm biased.    

I would say we had a banner weekend.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our outdoor celebration of my DSis birthday was just about perfect yesterday!  DS is now continuing his trip back to FL for work.


----------



## artesian

Ms.Minnie said:


> So far we haven't done indoor dining yet, DH isn't in a big hurry...Yesterday our DS invited us to his house for a visit and dinner, we had a very nice visit.  We really enjoyed seeing his children, they are soooo cute!  I know I'm biased...  This morning we met our DD and family at a local dinner for breakfast, we sat outside it was such a beautiful morning.  It was so nice to see all of them and again my other two grandchildren are soooo cute!  Again I'm biased.
> 
> I would say we had a banner weekend.



Funny you mention indoor dining. I dropped my DD at school last Tues and they had indoor dining in MA. Although they too aren't anywhere near capacity inside I still much prefer to be out. It's funny how when I was sitting there I will all too hyper aware of my surroundings and totally get why they said indoor eating cause a resurgence in some states. I'm not knocking it at all was a bit surreal for me I guess


----------



## Undavolt

Is anyone else having to deal with airlines making major changes to their flights?


----------



## Lorrie7249

i have not yet bought our tickets for flights on our December trip...i've been hoping to adjust our stay, but have been seeing other posts about flight changes.  how often and how drastically are they changing?  which airline?  now i am a bit worried


----------



## oufpat

To those who have visited WDW in the past couple of weeks, what did you do about quarantine when you arrived back in Jersey? We are scheduled to go the first week in December with banked points that expire the end of January, not sure what to do!


----------



## Lorrie7249

haven't done this yet, but if the quarantine rule is still in effect in Dec when we plan to visit Disney next, my husband and i both are still working from home, so we will do that, and for our kids, the eldest will be on break from his college and the younger two are currently doing hybrid, so we will switch to full virtual.  My only major concern at the moment is that we typically host for the holidays and our current schedule puts us past Christmas eve for the 2 weeks.  Should have planned better when booking the rooms-- actively scouring the site to find availability earlier.  Don't know if your situation allows for working from home, but would suggest asking employer if that is possibility.  Beyond that, i don't know what else could be done


----------



## Undavolt

oufpat said:


> To those who have visited WDW in the past couple of weeks, what did you do about quarantine when you arrived back in Jersey? We are scheduled to go the first week in December with banked points that expire the end of January, not sure what to do!


Also have not gone yet but we are going in a couple of weeks.  We are both retired so we have basically been quarantining this entire time except for essential trips to the grocery store and pharmacy.  Will just continue this when we return.  Also considering getting tested when we get back.


----------



## Undavolt

Lorrie7249 said:


> i have not yet bought our tickets for flights on our December trip...i've been hoping to adjust our stay, but have been seeing other posts about flight changes.  how often and how drastically are they changing?  which airline?  now i am a bit worried


We fly United.  We like to do a very early morning flight going and a very late evening flight coming back so we get the most out of the parks.  For our next trip we leave Sept. 27.   A couple of weeks ago they changed our 7:00am to 9:00am.  We could live with this.  This week they changed our 8:55pm to 3:35pm.  Not happy about this.  We did some research and it looks like JetBlue is doing a better job of social distancing, no middle seats being sold, and they have more flights.  A little more expensive but we just booked a 7:35am going and 6:55pm coming back.  Hopefully they do not start consolidating flights.


----------



## Lorrie7249

Undavolt said:


> We fly United.  We like to do a very early morning flight going and a very late evening flight coming back so we get the most out of the parks.  For our next trip we leave Sept. 27.   A couple of weeks ago they changed our 7:00am to 9:00am.  We could live with this.  This week they changed our 8:55pm to 3:35pm.  Not happy about this.  We did some research and it looks like JetBlue is doing a better job of social distancing, no middle seats being sold, and they have more flights.  A little more expensive but we just booked a 7:35am going and 6:55pm coming back.  Hopefully they do not start consolidating flights.




this is one of my concerns as i am researching flights.  i see several different choices for both United and JetBlue, but wondering if i pick one that works best for us with respect to timing, will they change it as we get closer to flight dates.  I was convinced i should go with jetBlue because of the points you made regarding safety in current times, but then i saw that is supposed to end sometime in October.  And then, should i have stuck with United?  i really don't like that you book a non-refundable flight and then they can change significantly on their end.  I do see that with United, they have eliminated change fees for the time being.  Wondering how long that will last.  

Decisions decisions


----------



## Undavolt

Lorrie7249 said:


> this is one of my concerns as i am researching flights.  i see several different choices for both United and JetBlue, but wondering if i pick one that works best for us with respect to timing, will they change it as we get closer to flight dates.  I was convinced i should go with jetBlue because of the points you made regarding safety in current times, but then i saw that is supposed to end sometime in October.  And then, should i have stuck with United?  i really don't like that you book a non-refundable flight and then they can change significantly on their end.  I do see that with United, they have eliminated change fees for the time being.  Wondering how long that will last.
> 
> Decisions decisions


United did this to us when we were supposed to come down in August as well but we cancelled the trip.  If we were not going before Oct 15 which is when JetBlue ends their no fee cancellations, we might not have booked with them.  But right now I feel good about JetBlue not changing our flights.  I actually still have my United reservation to fall back on.

I did get an email from the United CEO on August 31 that said they are getting rid of change fees for good with the exception of their Basic economy.  Bold move.  Will be interesting to see if other airlines follow.


----------



## MM0422

Undavolt said:


> United did this to us when we were supposed to come down in August as well but we cancelled the trip.  If we were not going before Oct 15 which is when JetBlue ends their no fee cancellations, we might not have booked with them.  But right now I feel good about JetBlue not changing our flights.  I actually still have my United reservation to fall back on.
> 
> I did get an email from the United CEO on August 31 that said they are getting rid of change fees for good with the exception of their Basic economy.  Bold move.  Will be interesting to see if other airlines follow.


When United changes your flight by more than an hour (if I remember correctly), you have the option to get a refund rather than a future flight credit. They've done this for our trip in late October and I'm on the fence about whether to cancel and just hope our January trip is a go. Supposed to go later this month as well, but watching to see what happens with numbers after people enjoyed the Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Pooh12863

Undavolt said:


> We fly United.  We like to do a very early morning flight going and a very late evening flight coming back so we get the most out of the parks.  For our next trip we leave Sept. 27.   A couple of weeks ago they changed our 7:00am to 9:00am.  We could live with this.  This week they changed our 8:55pm to 3:35pm.  Not happy about this.  We did some research and it looks like JetBlue is doing a better job of social distancing, no middle seats being sold, and they have more flights.  A little more expensive but we just booked a 7:35am going and 6:55pm coming back.  Hopefully they do not start consolidating flights.



It’s a crap shoot with any airline. I like you usually book to fly early morning (6 am) on the way down and try to get something around midnight on the way home. The trip I just returned from they changed my 6 am to 5:37 pm and changed my 11:39 pm return flight to 1:37 pm effectively killing two of my park days. It was annoying on a week long trip, but if it happens on my coming 4 day trip I may look for different flights, rather than losing an Epcot day during F&W.


----------



## Pooh12863

oufpat said:


> To those who have visited WDW in the past couple of weeks, what did you do about quarantine when you arrived back in Jersey? We are scheduled to go the first week in December with banked points that expire the end of January, not sure what to do!


I returned 10 days ago, we work from home so have been quarantining, although in NJ it isn’t mandatory, just suggested so I don’t really know what I would do If I didn’t work from home.


----------



## Undavolt

Pooh12863 said:


> It’s a crap shoot with any airline. I like you usually look to fly early morning (6 am) on the way down and try to get something around midnight on the way home. The trip I just returned from they changed my 6 am to 5:37 pm and changed my 11:39 pm return flight to 1:37 pm effectively killing two of my park days. It was annoying on a week long trip, but if it happens on my coming 4 day trip I may look for different flights, rather than losing an Epcot day during F&W.


That‘s terrible, but at least you knew going in.  We did a trip in August 2016 where we had a flight at 10:00 am and we left at 5:00 pm.  They used the excuse of mechanical problems, crew change and fuel.  The fuel was after we had left the gate.

Our upcoming is a 5 day/4 night and we are hopeful that the JetBlue flights hold up.  Already had to revise our park passes once.


----------



## Pooh12863

Undavolt said:


> That‘s terrible, but at least you knew going in.  We did a trip in August 2016 where we had a flight at 10:00 am and we left at 5:00 pm.  They used the excuse of mechanical problems, crew change and fuel.  The fuel was after we had left the gate.
> 
> Our upcoming is a 5 day/4 night and we are hopeful that the JetBlue flights hold up.  Already had to revise our park passes once.



I cringe every time I get an email from Frontier thinking this is the one.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!

How is school working for your students?  I see school buses around Cape May.


----------



## Ginger R

Good morning! We are in Gloucester County and my daughter attends Catholic school. We are 5 days full in person learning. She is in her last year there. She's in 8th grade and so far so good. Her grade is split into 2 sections. There are 14 students in each section. The students stay put in their classroom and the teachers are rotating to each class. They wear masks all day except for lunch and recess outside with 6 foot distance.  They also have plexiglass 3 sided shields attached to each student desk. My daughter was happy to get back to actual school and see her friends again! We're hoping it all works out and that it will work successfully


----------



## mrsap

Ginger R said:


> Good morning! We are in Gloucester County and my daughter attends Catholic school. We are 5 days full in person learning. She is in her last year there. She's in 8th grade and so far so good. Her grade is split into 2 sections. There are 14 students in each section. The students stay put in their classroom and the teachers are rotating to each class. They wear masks all day except for lunch and recess outside with 6 foot distance.  They also have plexiglass 3 sided shields attached to each student desk. My daughter was happy to get back to actual school and see her friends again! We're hoping it all works out and that it will work successfully



Same here! We are three days in, and everyone seems happy with the situation. I am very happy the kids are back, and they are happy to be back with their friends! They needed to get back to school!! I do not think homeschooling was doing anything for them. Let’s just hope everyone stays healthy!


----------



## Lorrie7249

Somerset county here... 3 days in here.  i've got a middle schooler and a high schooler.  We only have hybrid or 100% virtual available.  For both of them, the schools split the kids into "cohorts" by alphabetical order and all of the core classes are done during the time for single session, so they are both essentially done by noon or 12:30.  Middle schooler is in person on Mondays and Tuesdays and the remainder of the week logs in from home to the classroom.  For the high schooler it is on a rotational basis where one day is virtual and the next is in person.  Makes for crazy schedules to remember who is in person and who is home each day.  I do appreciate that on virtual days they need to log in and attend a class that is actively being taught.  Much better to the busy work they were given the last 3 months of school in the spring.  I am wondering now if it would have been a better choice long ago to send them to catholic school, as those schools in my area are also 5 days a week, full day in person.  I am going to see how it goes.  so far its ok.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

After reading the school reviews this just shows why we need school choice in this state.  It would help offset the cost to parents for private school, the federal dollars follow the student not the school.  I don't know exactly how much money it is but it would be nice for parents to have the option especially now when public schools are on crazy schedules but a lot of private schools are open...


----------



## jerseygal

Governor DeSantis gave parents the choice of distance learning or in person school and granted accommodations to teachers, school employees with Pre existing conditions, pregnancy was also granted an accommodation. Only about 35 percent of Orange County students are back in person at school. Think it gives patents more of a sense of control to make the best decision for their children in such crazy, uncertain times.


----------



## mrsap

jerseygal said:


> Governor DeSantis gave parents the choice of distance learning or in person school and granted accommodations to teachers, school employees with Pre existing conditions, pregnancy was also granted an accommodation. Only about 35 percent of Orange County students are back in person at school. Think it gives patents more of a sense of control to make the best decision for their children in such crazy, uncertain times.



We were also given a choice in our district. About half of the students stayed home. DD said school is practically empty.


----------



## jerseygal

mrsap said:


> We were also given a choice in our district. About half of the students stayed home. DD said school is practically empty.


Choice is good in this particular circumstance this year. Many districts in NJ didn’t give parents choice, each district is doing something different or a combination, hybrid..


----------



## mrsap

jerseygal said:


> Choice is good in this particular circumstance this year. Many districts in NJ didn’t give parents choice, each district is doing something different or a combination, hybrid..



Yes, we met a couple of families while camping a couple weeks ago who were from South and West Jersey who were told only home school is available. Should have definitely been given a choice.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

My DGS (3rd grade) goes Tues, Thursday and every other Friday...hope my daughter can keep it straight which week she's on.  I guess this will call for marking it all down on the calendar ahead of time.  

My DGD (K) goes 2.5 hours Monday - Friday

My DGS (K) goes 4 days full day because he has a classification otherwise I think he was going to be doing full virtual, mother's choice because she felt once he did go back he might have a hard time adjusting to different students if his class assignment was changed.

I know of another family whose children are going Monday, Wednesday, Friday one week and the next week it's Tuesday, Thursday and back again to first rotation, etc.  Can you imagine keeping that straight???

All these gyrations is making it very hard on the parents of these children who have to work and can't work remotely.  I just hope that everything goes well and when cold/flue season hits we don't have any issues...Not sure how days off will affect these schedules.  It's going to be an interesting school year.


----------



## jerseygal

Very difficult on working parents who are working remotely and trying to “guide and focus” their k through 5 students with distance learning..middle and high school students should do ok..k through 5 distance learning will be difficult to keep this age group engaged!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

jerseygal said:


> Very difficult on working parents who are working remotely and trying to “guide and focus” their k through 5 students with distance learning..middle and high school students should do ok..k through 5 distance learning will be difficult to keep this age group engaged!



I agree with you very much, my DD is dealing with this now.  She has two children in K and 3rd grade and a job that requires her full attention.  Not an easy task to juggle both.

I forgot to mention that the grade school in my township is open 5 days a week full time.  I think they are about the only school that is offering that.  They put out a survey to the parents and 78% of the parents wanted fulltime classes.  They are also offering remote for those who don't feel comfortable with in school learning.  I sure hope this works out for all concerned.


----------



## jerseygal

Hoping for teachers, admin, staff, and students to remain healthy this school year! Extra patience and challenges for parents


----------



## mrsap

Good Morning Jersey! Just wanted to let any VGF Owners know I created a Board! I never saw one just for VGF, so i've been meaning to do it for awhile! Finally got around to it!! Here's the link if anyone is interested in joining!

The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spas Owners & Lovers Group


----------



## bobbiwoz

It was a chilly 55 this morning in Cape May, so I imagine it was much colder up in Sussex county!

We intend to drive to WDW for our early December trip, and I was able to book HHI for two nights on the way down.  We missed our usual HHI trip this year, so we are thrilled.  HHI seafood is a little different then in Cape May, maybe Gullah influence (?) and I can’t wait to taste some again!!

Any other  good news around?


----------



## espov

Pooh12863 said:


> I returned 10 days ago, we work from home so have been quarantining, although in NJ it isn’t mandatory, just suggested so I don’t really know what I would do If I didn’t work from home.


Well I work for a school district (accountant not teacher) we’ve been back in the office as of sept 1st and as explained to me. If I leave they state and go to any place listed on the quarantine list I must quarantine from work on my return. Using vacation and or personal time NO SiCK days. So I would essentially not be paid for my quarantine.   Completely ridiculous but since we are back in office I have to be in office.


----------



## espov

Ok


mrsap said:


> Yes, we met a couple of families while camping a couple weeks ago who were from South and West Jersey who were told only home school is available. Should have definitely been given a choice.


the schools that haven’t offered a choice is because they didn’t pass the requirements. Such as the hvac system or any other of the check list required. In my district we were all set for in person on a hybrid schedule yet then many teachers retired or resigned. The district had to pull the plug on  in person and go all virtual until they hire enough teachers. Which that in itself takes forever bc all the requirements.


----------



## mrsap

espov said:


> the schools that haven’t offered a choice is because they didn’t pass the requirements. Such as the hvac system or any other of the check list required. In my district we were all set for in person on a hybrid schedule yet then many teachers retired or resigned. The district had to pull the plug on  in person and go all virtual until they hire enough teachers. Which that in itself takes forever bc all the requirements.



I did hear that. The one family, though, mentioned something about their teachers refusing to go back and didn’t have enough willing to go forward to open. Whether or not that’s true, I don’t know.


----------



## mrsap

Hey Jersey!! It’s Getting chilly again!!!! How is everyone?!


----------



## bobbiwoz

All I can do is smile, and put on another sweatshirt!  The transition was especially fast this year, I think.

I hope we feel safe enough to head to FL for our December visit.  We stay home or shop for mostly essentials.  Rides to see the bay are a happy diversion.  We walk Gus.  We keep in touch with friends on phone or internet.  No parties for us.

We do have tickets for a picnic and outing to see the sunflowers at Holland Ridge Farm in Cream Ridge.  We will be total of 5 family/friends and we will stay apart.  Three of us did the Safari at Great Adventure, and the other two are our better halves, Garry and Tom.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> All I can do is smile, and put on another sweatshirt!  The transition was especially fast this year, I think.
> 
> I hope we feel safe enough to head to FL for our December visit.  We stay home or shop for mostly essentials.  Rides to see the bay are a happy diversion.  We walk Gus.  We keep in touch with friends on phone or internet.  No parties for us.
> 
> We do have tickets for a picnic and outing to see the sunflowers at Holland Ridge Farm in Cream Ridge.  We will be total of 5 family/friends and we will stay apart.  Three of us did the Safari at Great Adventure, and the other two are our better halves, Garry and Tom.



Sounds great!!! I hope we get to go in November, as well! I would have no issue with the quarantine and my kids can homeschool for the two weeks if necessary, but DH would have a problem. I guess I could always leave him home....


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hey Jersey!! It’s Getting chilly again!!!! How is everyone?!



Loving the weather this is my favorite time of the year.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Loving the weather this is my favorite time of the year.



I agree... Give me a sweater/sweatshirt and a pair of jeans any day!!  I see you were up late again!! And I’m up way to early.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I agree... Give me a sweater/sweatshirt and a pair of jeans any day!!  I see you were up late again!! And I’m up way to early.


I’m still up. Insomnia’s just great.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I’m still up. Insomnia’s just great.



OMG!  That’s a long night.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> OMG! ☹ That’s a long night.


Time to put the coffee on, sleep’s overrated.


----------



## jerseygal

Pooh12863 said:


> Time to put the coffee on, sleep’s overrated.


And LOTS of coffee, lol!


----------



## Pooh12863

jerseygal said:


> And LOTS of coffee, lol!


Probably why I can’t sleep.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Morning coffee is my favorite beverage!

DH is doing census work, in an office, not on the street going door to door.  He should be finished in October sometimes, so he does not have to be concerned about self quarantine, and work.

There‘s no operation Fireside with Coast Guard recruits, on Thanksgiving or Christmas, that would have cut the trip shorter so we could quarantine before they came. So, our December trip is a go.  From previous years we learned that more recruits leave the service on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day than any other time of the year.  So, it’s going to be a tough holiday time for those in training.  The Red Cross is trying to figure out a way to do something.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Good morning NJ, glad to see you are all well.    

Yes it appears that fall has arrived and I LOVE it!  I love the cooler weather but it did come on very fast this year.  It has been just beautiful outside the last several days.  Of course it's going to be a little warmer over the next couple of days for those who prefer the warmer weather.  

I hope all that have trips planned get to keep those plans.  We aren't going until end of January and so far we are a go on that.  I hope it stays that way.  It seems that the upticks with the virus is in the 18-24 year old category, I guess back to school (college) could be to blame.  I remember being that age and I know I would have been going crazy by now if I couldn't see my friends.  How life changes when we get older and dare I say wiser?

I hope everyone has a great day.  Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> Good morning NJ, glad to see you are all well.
> 
> Yes it appears that fall has arrived and I LOVE it!  I love the cooler weather but it did come on very fast this year.  It has been just beautiful outside the last several days.  Of course it's going to be a little warmer over the next couple of days for those who prefer the warmer weather.
> I hope all that have trips planned get to keep those plans.  We aren't going until end of January and so far we are a go on that.  I hope it stays that way.  It seems that the upticks with the virus is in the 18-24 year old category, I guess back to school (college) could be to blame.  I remember being that age and I know I would have been going crazy by now if I couldn't see my friends.  How life changes when we get older and dare I say wiser?
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day.  Stay safe and healthy.


We have a last week in January trip planned as well!


----------



## Undavolt

I agree with everyone about the cooler weather, sweatshirts and that it seems to have gotten here quicker this year.  Could this be a sign of the type of winter we are going to have.  Always remember how there was a heat wave just when kids went back to school.

Will be heading for WDW on Sunday morning.  Doing some things different.  Changed from United to JetBlue because we felt JetBlue did a better job of social distancing and the better flight times.  Will do carry on instead of checking bags so we have control of who touches our bags.  And since both of us are retired, quarantining well not be a problem.  Going grocery shopping on Friday to stock up.

Actually looking forward to this trip although it does look like crowds are picking up.  Some of the wait times yesterday were getting up there.


----------



## jerseygal

Undavolt said:


> I agree with everyone about the cooler weather, sweatshirts and that it seems to have gotten here quicker this year.  Could this be a sign of the type of winter we are going to have.  Always remember how there was a heat wave just when kids went back to school.
> 
> Will be heading for WDW on Sunday morning.  Doing some things different.  Changed from United to JetBlue because we felt JetBlue did a better job of social distancing and the better flight times.  Will do carry on instead of checking bags so we have control of who touches our bags.  And since both of us are retired, quarantining well not be a problem.  Going grocery shopping on Friday to stock up.
> 
> Actually looking forward to this trip although it does look like crowds are picking up.  Some of the wait times yesterday were getting up there.


Have a GREAT trip! Can't attest to wait times in the parks, haven't been, but early evening yesterday was SO NICE at Disney Springs...Was dying for Blaze Pizza, Sooooo delic and quick! Gotta love the DVC discount also..For Disney Springs standards, pizza is relatively expensive..love that you can customize the pizza with has many toppings as you like..we also had a greek salad with vinagrette dressing which was also good..We ate outside on their patio, sun was just beginning to go down, great social distancing waiting on a short line ordering our pizzas..Not crowded at all, great to walk around, beautiful breeze, no humidity, weather here is changing, much less humidity, but still some nice sunny days..think we are "over the hump" of the extremely hot days, next couple of months through April are delightful!


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Howdy! Long time lurker, first time poster!

I’m a fellow Jersey-ian from Monmouth county! Our family owns 50 points at Copper Creek! We like to go to WDW every year for 4-5 days but with the pandemic and a baby coming in November, we aren’t going to WDW.
However we are doing a road trip down to HHI in April! We’ve never stayed at the DVC resort there. We figured with a baby and the pandemic this might be the best time to do something different to avoid crowds.

Has anyone ever driven down to HHI from NJ? What are your opinions of the DVC HHI resort? How is it with a baby? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrsap

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Howdy! Long time lurker, first time poster!
> 
> I’m a fellow Jersey-ian from Monmouth county! Our family owns 50 points at Copper Creek! We like to go to WDW every year for 4-5 days but with the pandemic and a baby coming in November, we aren’t going to WDW.
> However we are doing a road trip down to HHI in April! We’ve never stayed at the DVC resort there. We figured with a baby and the pandemic this might be the best time to do something different to avoid crowds.
> 
> Has anyone ever driven down to HHI from NJ? What are your opinions of the DVC HHI resort? How is it with a baby? Thanks in advance!



 Happy you decided to join us!! Sounds like a great plan! We have been driving down to Disney since DD was 2!! (DS was 16 months old his first drive down!) Thankfully my kids have always been amazing in the car!! Hopefully the baby will sleep most of the time!  How old will they be at the time?


----------



## bobbiwoz

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Howdy! Long time lurker, first time poster!
> 
> I’m a fellow Jersey-ian from Monmouth county! Our family owns 50 points at Copper Creek! We like to go to WDW every year for 4-5 days but with the pandemic and a baby coming in November, we aren’t going to WDW.
> However we are doing a road trip down to HHI in April! We’ve never stayed at the DVC resort there. We figured with a baby and the pandemic this might be the best time to do something different to avoid crowds.
> 
> Has anyone ever driven down to HHI from NJ? What are your opinions of the DVC HHI resort? How is it with a baby? Thanks in advance!


Welcome!

You may be able to do a non stop trip to HHI, but we are not.  We have either flown to Savannah, or stop in Smithville NC.  The breakup is roughly 500 miles from Cape May where we live and then about 310 miles to HHI.  Our next trip is driving in December.

Just know that only the Live Oak Lodge group of buildings has access to an elevator, and all buildings being villas on the second floor, so you will have steps to go up.  The lodge building is a request, not booking category, unless you have a HA Villa.

We have been often in May, and it’s beautiful, I think April will be lovely for you as well!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Howdy! Long time lurker, first time poster!
> 
> I’m a fellow Jersey-ian from Monmouth county! Our family owns 50 points at Copper Creek! We like to go to WDW every year for 4-5 days but with the pandemic and a baby coming in November, we aren’t going to WDW.
> However we are doing a road trip down to HHI in April! We’ve never stayed at the DVC resort there. We figured with a baby and the pandemic this might be the best time to do something different to avoid crowds.
> 
> Has anyone ever driven down to HHI from NJ? What are your opinions of the DVC HHI resort? How is it with a baby? Thanks in advance!



Welcome , glad you found us!  The more the merrier!


----------



## Undavolt

jerseygal said:


> Have a GREAT trip! Can't attest to wait times in the parks, haven't been, but early evening yesterday was SO NICE at Disney Springs...Was dying for Blaze Pizza, Sooooo delic and quick! Gotta love the DVC discount also..For Disney Springs standards, pizza is relatively expensive..love that you can customize the pizza with has many toppings as you like..we also had a greek salad with vinagrette dressing which was also good..We ate outside on their patio, sun was just beginning to go down, great social distancing waiting on a short line ordering our pizzas..Not crowded at all, great to walk around, beautiful breeze, no humidity, weather here is changing, much less humidity, but still some nice sunny days..think we are "over the hump" of the extremely hot days, next couple of months through April are delightful!


I have been watching weather for a week or so.  Even today it is still changing but it looks pretty good especially the night time temps.  We will be in Disney Springs on Monday evening, meeting someone     for dinner at STK.

Not to concerned about wait times, just looking forward to being there and not here.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^

 Loved your statement:

Not to concerned about wait times, just looking forward to being there and not here.


----------



## Pooh12863

Undavolt said:


> I agree with everyone about the cooler weather, sweatshirts and that it seems to have gotten here quicker this year.  Could this be a sign of the type of winter we are going to have.  Always remember how there was a heat wave just when kids went back to school.
> 
> Will be heading for WDW on Sunday morning.  Doing some things different.  Changed from United to JetBlue because we felt JetBlue did a better job of social distancing and the better flight times.  Will do carry on instead of checking bags so we have control of who touches our bags.  And since both of us are retired, quarantining well not be a problem.  Going grocery shopping on Friday to stock up.
> 
> Actually looking forward to this trip although it does look like crowds are picking up.  Some of the wait times yesterday were getting up there.



Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Pooh12863

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Howdy! Long time lurker, first time poster!
> 
> I’m a fellow Jersey-ian from Monmouth county! Our family owns 50 points at Copper Creek! We like to go to WDW every year for 4-5 days but with the pandemic and a baby coming in November, we aren’t going to WDW.
> However we are doing a road trip down to HHI in April! We’ve never stayed at the DVC resort there. We figured with a baby and the pandemic this might be the best time to do something different to avoid crowds.
> 
> Has anyone ever driven down to HHI from NJ? What are your opinions of the DVC HHI resort? How is it with a baby? Thanks in advance!


Welcome.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

bobbiwoz said:


> Welcome!
> 
> You may be able to do a non stop trip to HHI, but we are not.  We have either flown to Savannah, or stop in Smithville NC.  The breakup is roughly 500 miles from Cape May where we live and then about 310 miles to HHI.  Our next trip is driving in December.
> 
> Just know that only the Live Oak Lodge group of buildings has access to an elevator, and all buildings being villas on the second floor, so you will have steps to go up.  The lodge building is a request, not booking category, unless you have a HA Villa.
> 
> We have been often in May, and it’s beautiful, I think April will be lovely for you as well!!


I’ll definitely need to put a request for that building! Fingers crossed! We haven't done a road trip in quite some time so I'm actually looking forward to it! Hoping to make it one straight shot but I'm mentally preparing myself to make an overnight stop.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

mrsap said:


> Happy you decided to join us!! Sounds like a great plan! We have been driving down to Disney since DD was 2!! (DS was 16 months old his first drive down!) Thankfully my kids have always been amazing in the car!! Hopefully the baby will sleep most of the time!  How old will they be at the time?


By that time our DD will be about 6 months old. Hopefully she will be good in the car!


----------



## bobbiwoz

So, if any football fans here, what team do you follow?


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hello NJ, hope everyone is having a good weekend. We are have a banner weekend.  Two of our grandchildren had a sleepover last night, it was very good to have them visit.  In the early afternoon they helped DH put up some of his Halloween display, they had a great time doing that and they were a lot of help.  After that we all went into the hot tub, they really love the hot tub.  We had pizza for dinner and watched a Halloween movie after.  They had us out of bed around 6:15 this morning, they don't believe in sleeping in...LOL!  They are back home now and DH and I are enjoying the quiet.  It was so much fun to have them visit but it's always nice to get back to normal.

I hope everyone is staying safe and healthy.  Enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Ginger R

Ms.Minnie said:


> Hello NJ, hope everyone is having a good weekend. We are have a banner weekend.  Two of our grandchildren had a sleepover last night, it was very good to have them visit.  In the early afternoon they helped DH put up some of his Halloween display, they had a great time doing that and they were a lot of help.  After that we all went into the hot tub, they really love the hot tub.  We had pizza for dinner and watched a Halloween movie after.  They had us out of bed around 6:15 this morning, they don't believe in sleeping in...LOL!  They are back home now and DH and I are enjoying the quiet.  It was so much fun to have them visit but it's always nice to get back to normal.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe and healthy.  Enjoy the rest of the weekend.


Aww sounds fun! I put out some Halloween/autumn decorations this weekend as well.  Today I watched the Christopher Robin movie with my daughter. Love that movie!  Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Sounds wonderful!!

We saw a DS Friday to Saturday and that was great!  For our first time this year, we enjoyed seafood on the Lobster House Dock, so it was special.

Sadly, he was heading north to be there for his DD ( 17) recovery from a scoliosis operation.  Very hard recovery so far.


----------



## Ginger R

Hope everyone has been having an enjoyable weekend!  Seemed more like summer than fall with the humidity this weekend.  I look forward to later this week when the weather gets cooler again!  I still ended up putting out some Halloween and Autumn decorations this weekend even though it didn't feel like fall.


----------



## nj disney family

bobbiwoz said:


> So, if any football fans here, what team do you follow?


Sadly, the Eagles. How do you tie with the Bengals?


----------



## bobbiwoz

nj disney family said:


> Sadly, the Eagles. How do you tie with the Bengals?


It was awful to watch them do it.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> ^ Sounds wonderful!!
> 
> We saw a DS Friday to Saturday and that was great!  For our first time this year, we enjoyed seafood on the Lobster House Dock, so it was special.
> 
> Sadly, he was heading north to be there for his DD ( 17) recovery from a scoliosis operation.  Very hard recovery so far.



I hope all is well with your DS and DD, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> I hope all is well with your DS and DD, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you, prayers are working...latest report is showing some progress in managing pain.


----------



## luckyman_apd

nj disney family said:


> Sadly, the Eagles. How do you tie with the Bengals?


Yes it was brutal... heading down for a quick trip soon...amd my neighbor was pointing out spots we could watch the eagles game when we are there... And after that game... Like I give a crap about the Eagles when in Disney now


----------



## bobbiwoz

So, if you are looking for a fall outing, that is outdoors, we recommend the Sunflower Festival at Holland Ridge Farm!



https://hollandridgefarms.com/


----------



## Undavolt

So we are back from what turned out to be a great trip.

Expanding on some of Pooh’s trip comments, we felt safe in Newark airport and on both flights.  JetBlue flights were mostly full but middle seats were left open.  Coming back, Orlando airport was more crowded but most people were keeping their distance except for one family of eleven who plopped down right next to us and did not seem to care how close they got.

As for WDW I agree with Pooh about social distancing and cleanliness.  Starting with DME, they were well organized and assigned seats to maintain distancing.  Online checking went well and we had our room by 1:00 pm.  Masks were not that bad except the tops of my ears got a little sore.  My DW made masks and also bought Disney masks.  We tried both but quickly found that the lighter masks she made were much more comfortable.  Except for some noses, most people were properly wearing masks and if not CM’s were on top of it.  The CM’s were great.

Park crowds were not that bad.  The parks felt alive compared to what some people reported when they first opened about it being eerie.  Ride queues were well marked and people were good about following them.  There were some walk ons, but most rides that we went on were posted 25 to 55 minute waits that almost always took less time.  The one exception was Mickey and Minnie‘s Runaway Railway which was 90 minutes but was worth it.  This was also the first time for me riding Expedition Everest and the DW’s first time on Flight of Passage.

As for restaurants, the tables were well spaced and were immediately disinfected once the party left.  The only bad thing was the reduced menu offerings which is understandable due to the reduced capacity.  I was disappointed that Rose & Crown did not have their corn beef and cabbage.

Transportation, both bus and monorail, between the resorts and parks at least when we were on them were empty.  Only once did the driver assign seats and that was our early morning bus over to HS and even then they only let a few groups on.  That was also the only time we waited in line.

The one downer, the weather for the first three days.  There were late afternoon and evening thunderstorms like we have never seen on any trip to WDW.  We were in Epcot on Sunday evening when the storms hit.  Even with ponchos we were soaked by the time we got back to the bus.  Fortunately on Monday we were back in the room before the storms hit and on Tuesday timed it so that we were eating during the first storm and in Oga’s for the second storm.  The next two days were beautiful with low temps and humidity.

Now for the highlight of the trip for those followers of “The DIS” and “Dis Unplugged” who watch their podcasts and vlogs.  On our last night we had the pleasure of having dinner with Pete Werner.  What a great guy.  We really enjoyed the time we got to spend with him.

And now we prepare and wait for our next trip in February.

This is definitely the longest post I have ever made.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Undavolt said:


> So we are back from what turned out to be a great trip.
> 
> Expanding on some of Pooh’s trip comments, we felt safe in Newark airport and on both flights.  JetBlue flights were mostly full but middle seats were left open.  Coming back, Orlando airport was more crowded but most people were keeping their distance except for one family of eleven who plopped down right next to us and did not seem to care how close they got.
> 
> As for WDW I agree with Pooh about social distancing and cleanliness.  Starting with DME, they were well organized and assigned seats to maintain distancing.  Online checking went well and we had our room by 1:00 pm.  Masks were not that bad except the tops of my ears got a little sore.  My DW made masks and also bought Disney masks.  We tried both but quickly found that the lighter masks she made were much more comfortable.  Except for some noses, most people were properly wearing masks and if not CM’s were on top of it.  The CM’s were great.
> 
> Park crowds were not that bad.  The parks felt alive compared to what some people reported when they first opened about it being eerie.  Ride queues were well marked and people were good about following them.  There were some walk ons, but most rides that we went on were posted 25 to 55 minute waits that almost always took less time.  The one exception was Mickey and Minnie‘s Runaway Railway which was 90 minutes but was worth it.  This was also the first time for me riding Expedition Everest and the DW’s first time on Flight of Passage.
> 
> As for restaurants, the tables were well spaced and were immediately disinfected once the party left.  The only bad thing was the reduced menu offerings which is understandable due to the reduced capacity.  I was disappointed that Rose & Crown did not have their corn beef and cabbage.
> 
> Transportation, both bus and monorail, between the resorts and parks at least when we were on them were empty.  Only once did the driver assign seats and that was our early morning bus over to HS and even then they only let a few groups on.  That was also the only time we waited in line.
> 
> The one downer, the weather for the first three days.  There were late afternoon and evening thunderstorms like we have never seen on any trip to WDW.  We were in Epcot on Sunday evening when the storms hit.  Even with ponchos we were soaked by the time we got back to the bus.  Fortunately on Monday we were back in the room before the storms hit and on Tuesday timed it so that we were eating during the first storm and in Oga’s for the second storm.  The next two days were beautiful with low temps and humidity.
> 
> Now for the highlight of the trip for those followers of “The DIS” and “Dis Unplugged” who watch their podcasts and vlogs.  On our last night we had the pleasure of having dinner with Pete Werner.  What a great guy.  We really enjoyed the time we got to spend with him.
> 
> And now we prepare and wait for our next trip in February.
> 
> This is definitely the longest post I have ever made.



Great trip report, thanks for all the information.  I'm so glad you had a good trip and to know that you felt safe.  I'm looking forward to my next trip in Jan 2021.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hello NJ, it's another beautiful day!  DH and I are going to take a ride to our local Disney store today, first time I've been there in 9-10 months.  It's time to fine treasures for our DGCs Halloween pumpkins.    Several years ago Disney was selling Mickey and Minnie pumpin trick or treat bags made out of felt and each year I fill them up for each one of the GC.  Hopefully I will fine something small and resonably priced for each pumpkin.  Keeping my fingers crossed for a successful mission.  On our way home we will get a late lunch or early dinner.  It should be a nice afternoon.

I hope everyone is keeping safe and staying healthy.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hi NJ, another beautiful day!  We have been really lucky lately, not sure how much longer it will last with that big storm coming in of the Gulf of Mexico but I will enjoy it while I can.

We visited the Disney store yesterday, didn't buy anything.  On the way home we stopped for linner (lunch/dinner) at a place that is in a log cabin and has a very nice deck area.  The tables outside have pretty unbrellas up and are very well socially distanced.  We had a very nice meal and enjoyed the beautiful weather.  

Today I got my hair cut, back home now to work on a few more Halloween face masks for myself, DH and DC.  Already made for grandchildren so they would have them for school.  

I hope everybody is doing well and staying healthy.


----------



## mrsap

Some DVC News:

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...redit-card-option-for-annual-dues-coming-soon


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Some DVC News:
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...redit-card-option-for-annual-dues-coming-soon



I’d use that if I planned on paying all at once to get the rewards, but I prefer to pay monthly so my money is in my account working for me, not in DVC’s working for them. I thought they were originally going to allow you to put monthly payments on your card, but that doesn’t appear to be the case.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We pay once, and last year I did buy a bunch of discounted Gift Cards.  I will do that again.  We usually arrange for an income tax refund to offset the expense of MF for over 1000 points.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> I’d use that if I planned on paying all at once to get the rewards, but I prefer to pay monthly so my money is in my account working for me, not in DVC’s working for them. I thought they were originally going to allow you to put monthly payments on your card, but that doesn’t appear to be the case.



Yes I sure wish we could pay monthly with credit card, that I would do but I don't see the real advantage to paying all at once for only 2% back on a Disney credit card.  I will continue to pay monthly via direct debit to my checking acct.



bobbiwoz said:


> We pay once, and last year I did buy a bunch of discounted Gift Cards.  I will do that again.  We usually arrange for an income tax refund to offset the expense of MF for over 1000 points.



Yes I ofter look at adding more points but DH doesn't really think we need more and when I think about the annual dues it does make me rethink my need for more points.  LOL


----------



## mrsap

@Pooh12863 So how was your trip?!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> @Pooh12863 So how was your trip?!



Less than magical but I want to give Disney a chance to address my concerns before relaying that story. Not looking for any compensation, just want them to acknowledge the problem. Enough of that for now.

Flights on Frontier were full, that’s probably going to be the norm for most flights going forward. Most people on the flights and in the airports followed safety guidelines but you always have that small percentage of people that think rules don’t apply to them. Felt safe enough I’ll continue to fly for now.

In the parks the crowds were way heavier than August, not too bad but lines were definitely longer, most popular rides running 40-60 minute wait times. Posted wait times were usually longer than actual times. It was nasty hot for October so the masks were less than comfortable, but still bearable. Same group of special people from the airport that don’t need to follow the same rules as us peasants but most people were pretty good about wearing the masks.

Most memorable dining experience was dinner at Topolino’s Terrace, I don’t think you’ll find a better filet mignon anywhere on property. Damn now I’m hungry. 

Even with my less than magical experience at BWV we had an overall great trip, and can’t wait to get back in December.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Less than magical but I want to give Disney a chance to address my concerns before relaying that story. Not looking for any compensation, just want them to acknowledge the problem. Enough of that for now.
> 
> Flights on Frontier were full, that’s probably going to be the norm for most flights going forward. Most people on the flights and in the airports followed safety guidelines but you always have that small percentage of people that think rules don’t apply to them. Felt safe enough I’ll continue to fly for now.
> 
> In the parks the crowds were way heavier than August, not too bad but lines were definitely longer, most popular rides running 40-60 minute wait times. Posted wait times were usually longer than actual times. It was nasty hot for October so the masks were less than comfortable, but still bearable. Same group of special people from the airport that don’t need to follow the same rules as us peasants but most people were pretty good about wearing the masks.
> 
> Most memorable dining experience was dinner at Topolino’s Terrace, I don’t think you’ll find a better filet mignon anywhere on property. Damn now I’m hungry.
> 
> Even with my less than magical experience at BWV we had an overall great trip, and can’t wait to get back in December.



I’m so sorry you had an issue. I hope it gets resolved! Wow, the Filet was that good?! Better than Narcoosee’s, Yachtsman or Le Cellier?! I hope they bring back FP soon. Happy you still got to go. Better than sitting home!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yes, sorry that you had something bad happen.  However, your report on dinner at Topolino’s convinced me to try to get an ADR there when we stay in March.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Thanks for the tip on Topolino's, DH and I will have to try it on our next trip.  Hopefully the Skyliner will be operating properly to take us there and back.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I’m so sorry you had an issue. I hope it gets resolved! Wow, the Filet was that good?! Better than Narcoosee’s, Yachtsman or Le Cellier?! I hope they bring back FP soon. Happy you still got to go. Better than sitting home!





bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, sorry that you had something bad happen.  However, your report on dinner at Topolino’s convinced me to try to get an ADR there when we stay in March.





Ms.Minnie said:


> Thanks for the tip on Topolino's, DH and I will have to try it on our next trip.  Hopefully the Skyliner will be operating properly to take us there and back.



My troubles were really nothing too major to me, and could happen anywhere and didn't really affect our overall enjoyment of the trip. Some folks might lose their mind over it, but that's not how I roll, things happen, life goes on. 

One piece of information on Topolino's I forgot to mention was the cost, meal, drinks and tip came to around $120 a head. Not your cheapest Disney meal, but IMO it was worth it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Thanks for the “heads up.”


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Yes Topolino's is on the pricey side but so are all the restaurants that are on the same level.  Just part of WDW, not a cheap date for DH.  LOL


----------



## Undavolt

Pooh12863 said:


> Less than magical but I want to give Disney a chance to address my concerns before relaying that story. Not looking for any compensation, just want them to acknowledge the problem. Enough of that for now.
> 
> Flights on Frontier were full, that’s probably going to be the norm for most flights going forward. Most people on the flights and in the airports followed safety guidelines but you always have that small percentage of people that think rules don’t apply to them. Felt safe enough I’ll continue to fly for now.
> 
> In the parks the crowds were way heavier than August, not too bad but lines were definitely longer, most popular rides running 40-60 minute wait times. Posted wait times were usually longer than actual times. It was nasty hot for October so the masks were less than comfortable, but still bearable. Same group of special people from the airport that don’t need to follow the same rules as us peasants but most people were pretty good about wearing the masks.
> 
> Most memorable dining experience was dinner at Topolino’s Terrace, I don’t think you’ll find a better filet mignon anywhere on property. Damn now I’m hungry.
> 
> Even with my less than magical experience at BWV we had an overall great trip, and can’t wait to get back in December.


To go along with everyone else, sorry you had an issue.  We are pretty easy going so if you are anything like us it would have be really bad to make an issue out of.  Hope it was not something too bad.

Agree with you on Topolino’s.  We went there when we stayed at the Riviera in February.  Did not get the filet, but the meal that we had was great.  Thinking about going again in February.


----------



## SecondEventuality

Can't wait to try Topolino's in December! Thanks for bringing it up so I could snag a reservation before it disappeared!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Pooh12863 said:


> My troubles were really nothing too major to me, and could happen anywhere and didn't really affect our overall enjoyment of the trip. Some folks might lose their mind over it, but that's not how I roll, things happen, life goes on.
> 
> One piece of information on Topolino's I forgot to mention was the cost, meal, drinks and tip came to around $120 a head. Not your cheapest Disney meal, but IMO it was worth it.



So I was just checking out the menu for Topolino's and the kids petit beef filet is only $17 as opposed to the adult version that is $52 but of course it doesn't come with all the delicious sounding accompaniments...


----------



## mrsap

Some DVC News:

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/pol...5-point-minimum-now-required-for-member-perks


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning NJ.  We are up extra early today.  Gus needs to be anesthetized so the vet can see in an ear that has been bothering him.  He is not happy because we are not feeding him breakfast.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!  If anyone here gets the TCNJ Magazine, I just found out they did use my note about Things We Never Lost after decluttering.  I sent a picture of my college friend, Faye, and I at Blue Springs SP. I didn’t mention, but it also was a WDW vacation with Faye.  If anyone gets the magazine it’s on page 5.  Maybe some of you may recognize Faye, she’s very active in Seaside Park organizations.

At any rate, I am surprised to see myself in print!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Sorry to see we have dropped to page 2...too much censoring going on?...just sayin....

 I hope everyone is ok.  It sure has been a depressing week but I guess the rain is good for mother earth.

I made a chicken pie today using a rotisserie chicken.  It's in the oven now and sure does smell good and is soon to be consumed...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 This past weekend we had our kids and grandkids over to celebrate October B days and for the Gkids to see "Pops" halloween decorations.  My DH LOVES Halloween and goes all out with his "dummies''.  Our yard is filled with them and once it's over they all go to the basement until next year.  Our oldest grandson used to be afraid to visit the basement because he might run into one of Pops guys...LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have started my Christmas shopping, mostly online.  Getting excited to start decorating.  I think I have too much time on my hands....

I hope everyone stays safe and well.  Happy Halloween! !


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

I started Christmas shopping also!  There isn't going to be JackSquat left by Dec in any stores or online!  

My 6 year old and I are excited to take down the Halloween and start decorating for Christmas this week.  She has the week off school and since we can't go to Disney and celebrate Christmas in early November we may as well decorate at home.


----------



## bobbiwoz

MsMinnie, your decorations sound outstanding!

Well, outside sirens are just sounding, so parts of our area are flooding.  It’s high tide time.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> MsMinnie, your decorations sound outstanding!
> 
> Well, outside sirens are just sounding, so parts of our area are flooding.  It’s high tide time.



Sorry to hear you may be experiencing flooding, I hope you home is ok.  Well the rain has finally slowed down in my area and it’s supposed to be sunny tomorrow.  I will be very happy to see the sun!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We did go out, because the sirens sounded many times.  We learned that the road that leads to the channel with a low bridge and the docks that are before the Lobster House was quite flooded.  Cars, trucks were going through, but it really had water high enough to stop some cars, we chose not to chance it. 

What we learned is that we need to be cognizant of that.  The higher bridge off Cape May could be our only exit off the island.  Good to know that before it‘s necessay!

No homes are in danger.  If you are familiar with the Lobster House, its street often becomes impassable, but that was not the case today, although water was coming up to the door of the fish market.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> We did go out, because the sirens sounded many times.  We learned that the road that leads to the channel with a low bridge and the docks that are before the Lobster House was quite flooded.  Cars, trucks were going through, but it really had water high enough to stop some cars, we chose not to chance it.
> 
> What we learned is that we need to be cognizant of that.  The higher bridge off Cape May could be our only exit off the island.  Good to know that before it‘s necessay!
> 
> No homes are in danger.  If you are familiar with the Lobster House, its street often becomes impassable, but that was not the case today, although water was coming up to the door of the fish market.



Glad you're ok!  Yes I know where the Lobster House is located.  Sad to say we never made it down to Cape May or any other shore location this year primarily due to CV19.  I sure hope 2021 will be different.


----------



## mrsap

Hello Jersey!! Hope you’re all doing well!!!!! ❤❤


----------



## mrsap

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/pol...itional-points-detail-added-to-member-website


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/pol...itional-points-detail-added-to-member-website



I don’t like it, I know for a fact I don’t have 1600 points available right now.


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Ms.Minnie

Happy Halloween!!!   

So glad to see the sun and that NJ thread is on page 1!!!

Hope you all have a fun day today.  We are going to our son's house and our DD and family will be there too with all the GKs in their halloween costumes.  Should be fun.  

Stay well and keep safe.


----------



## Ginger R

Happy Halloween NJ friends! Hope everyone has a great day however you decide to celebrate it this year!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We had one family, and I had specifically invited them, saying I would make a fuss over the kids, and stay socially distanced!  The big significance of this is that while we have owned this house since 1998, and have spent many Halloweens here, and we have lived full time since 2017, these are our very first Trick or Treaters at this house!!

Took a picture and shared this momentous occasion with them!


----------



## mrsap

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...ax-rates-for-dvc-resorts-at-walt-disney-world


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...ax-rates-for-dvc-resorts-at-walt-disney-world


These always look scary, I’ll have to wait until we get a per point increase cost before I’ll understand it.


----------



## Pooh12863

Well that didn’t take long, only a $11 a month hit.


----------



## CastAStone

Well I was on the verge of joining DVC but then I got a new job and now we’re moving to New Jersey and I can’t make our DVC purchase until we close on our house in NJ but anyway hi I’ll be part of this group soon


----------



## mrsap

CastAStone said:


> Well I was on the verge of joining DVC but then I got a new job and now we’re moving to New Jersey and I can’t make our DVC purchase until we close on our house in NJ but anyway hi I’ll be part of this group soon



So happy to have you as a neighbor!!! Good luck with your move!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

CastAStone said:


> Well I was on the verge of joining DVC but then I got a new job and now we’re moving to New Jersey and I can’t make our DVC purchase until we close on our house in NJ but anyway hi I’ll be part of this group soon


Congratulations on your new job, and here’s an early Welcome to NJ.  By the way, I’m a retired Math teacher, and I like your tag!


----------



## mrsap

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...021-disney-vacation-club-annual-dues-revealed


----------



## lolcatparty

CastAStone said:


> Well I was on the verge of joining DVC but then I got a new job and now we’re moving to New Jersey and I can’t make our DVC purchase until we close on our house in NJ but anyway hi I’ll be part of this group soon


Good luck buying a house here right now, market is crazy people are paying 50k over asking. Everyone is moving out of NYC and making the housing market wild.


----------



## RivShore

CastAStone said:


> Well I was on the verge of joining DVC but then I got a new job and now we’re moving to New Jersey and I can’t make our DVC purchase until we close on our house in NJ but anyway hi I’ll be part of this group soon



Welcome to the neighborhood CastAStone!  Will be looking forward to your always informative posts here too.  

Let us know if you have any questions as you settle in to the Garden State, there are many helpful members here.

Good Luck!!


----------



## CastAStone

lolcatparty said:


> Good luck buying a house here right now, market is crazy people are paying 50k over asking. Everyone is moving out of NYC and making the housing market wild.


Thank you! Luckily for me things cooled down some since the summer, at least in the Western Morris County area where we’re moving; we actually the house we’re buying for about 10% below the initial asking price. Probably helps that we weren’t looking for a starter home either.

Crazy times though!


----------



## RivShore

CastAStone said:


> Thank you! Luckily for me things cooled down some since the summer, at least in the Western Morris County area where we’re moving; we actually the house we’re buying for about 10% below the initial asking price. Probably helps that we weren’t looking for a starter home either.
> 
> Crazy times though!



That is some lucky timing.  Things are still flying off the "shelves" in Monmouth County - gone in a week or two for over asking.


----------



## bobbiwoz

The market is hot in Cape May too!  If it’s listed, it will sell!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today at the beach around 4:30.  Probably the last nice day for awhile!  Lots of people around at the Cove in Cape May today.


----------



## SecondEventuality

CastAStone said:


> Thank you! Luckily for me things cooled down some since the summer, at least in the Western Morris County area where we’re moving; we actually the house we’re buying for about 10% below the initial asking price. Probably helps that we weren’t looking for a starter home either.
> 
> Crazy times though!



Congrats! Good luck with the new job and smooth closing on your new house!!


----------



## JiminyCricketNJ

I hope someone can offer their thoughts/perspective. My resale recently closed and I am anxious to make my 1st DVC reservation. Due to the 50% borrowing restriction and my June use year, I am a little short on points since I want to go in February 2021. Has anyone ever purchased transfer points? The DVC store has that option and the information on their website seems pretty straightforward. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have not, but you may get more responses if you start your own thread because there could be more who have transferred but don’t follow NJ thread.


----------



## JiminyCricketNJ

bobbiwoz said:


> I have not, but you may get more responses if you start your own thread because there could be more who have transferred but don’t follow NJ thread.


Thanks- that's a great suggestion! Will do.


----------



## Undavolt

JiminyCricketNJ said:


> I hope someone can offer their thoughts/perspective. My resale recently closed and I am anxious to make my 1st DVC reservation. Due to the 50% borrowing restriction and my June use year, I am a little short on points since I want to go in February 2021. Has anyone ever purchased transfer points? The DVC store has that option and the information on their website seems pretty straightforward. Any info is appreciated!


We have done it twice, a 100 point and 150 point.  We worked with Jerry at the DVC Store.  It was vey simple.  It took a couple of days to complete the transaction.  Just make sure that the transfer points you buy are available for February.  They recommend that when you get notified that the points have been transferred you call DVC to confirm that they are in your account.


----------



## Undavolt

Was just checking the DVC website and saw that there are no Deluxe Studios available anywhere for Sept. 30 and Oct 1, 2021. Also saw that MK theme park passes are gone for Annual Pass holders. Anyone from NJ planning on being in the MK for the anniversary on Oct 1?  This has been on our radar for a long time.  We have a Deluxe Studio at CCV from Sept. 27 to Oct. 2 and have our theme park passes.  Hopefully things will be better by then.


----------



## JiminyCricketNJ

Undavolt said:


> We have done it twice, a 100 point and 150 point.  We worked with Jerry at the DVC Store.  It was vey simple.  It took a couple of days to complete the transaction.  Just make sure that the transfer points you buy are available for February.  They recommend that when you get notified that the points have been transferred you call DVC to confirm that they are in your account.


Thank you! That's good to hear!


----------



## Pooh12863

Undavolt said:


> Was just checking the DVC website and saw that there are no Deluxe Studios available anywhere for Sept. 30 and Oct 1, 2021. Also saw that MK theme park passes are gone for Annual Pass holders. Anyone from NJ planning on being in the MK for the anniversary on Oct 1?  This has been on our radar for a long time.  We have a Deluxe Studio at CCV from Sept. 27 to Oct. 2 and have our theme park passes.  Hopefully things will be better by then.


I have a Boardwalk view studio at BWV from 9/29-10/3 and have a MK park pass for the first.


----------



## JiminyCricketNJ

I will be at the Poly 9/29-10/5, and MK pass for 10/1. Paid cash, resort stay not DVC. It's my 50th too.


----------



## mom3mk

mrsap said:


> Hey Jersey people!! I thought I’d spin off some of the former posts and create our own little ‘Jersey DVC board’, since it seems like there are A LOT of us!! It might be fun to have our own little space to chat about upcoming trips, DVC, and everything NJ
> 
> I created a NJ DVC Owners list!  I’ll list your screen names under your home Home Resort/s! Just include them in the comments below!!
> 
> We are from North Jersey and own at CCV, VGF and just closed Yesterday at SSR!! Our next trip Home we’ll be staying at VGF!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with everyone!!!!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**


Hi I am new to disboards. I have owned at Old Key West for 20 years. Can you add me to the old key west list  for New Jersey. Thank you very much for making this site!!


----------



## mrsap

mom3mk said:


> Hi I am new to disboards. I have owned at Old Key West for 20 years. Can you add me to the old key west list  for New Jersey. Thank you very much for making this site!!



to the boards and Welcome to our little NJ board!! I’ll be happy to add you!


----------



## Pooh12863

mom3mk said:


> Hi I am new to disboards. I have owned at Old Key West for 20 years. Can you add me to the old key west list  for New Jersey. Thank you very much for making this site!!


Welcome.


----------



## bobbiwoz

mom3mk said:


> Hi I am new to disboards. I have owned at Old Key West for 20 years. Can you add me to the old key west list  for New Jersey. Thank you very much for making this site!!


----------



## JiminyCricketNJ

Can you add me to Bay Lake Tower list? I live in Somerset County and am new to DVC, just closed on first resale. Thank you!!


----------



## mrsap

JiminyCricketNJ said:


> Can you add me to Bay Lake Tower list? I live in Somerset County and am new to DVC, just closed on first resale. Thank you!!



 And Congrats!! Happy for you! Of course, I’ll get you right up there!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

JiminyCricketNJ said:


> Can you add me to Bay Lake Tower list? I live in Somerset County and am new to DVC, just closed on first resale. Thank you!!


Yeah!  Welcome home, BLT neighbor!


----------



## Pooh12863

JiminyCricketNJ said:


> Can you add me to Bay Lake Tower list? I live in Somerset County and am new to DVC, just closed on first resale. Thank you!!


Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

Great news for GF owners!!! Walkway is finally open!!!

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...-floridan-resort-to-magic-kingdom-walkway.htm


----------



## bobbiwoz

Not Disney related  We cancelled our WDW trip, but I want to know favorite ride through Christmas lights around NJ.  We would want it to be doable without an overnight, so I rule out Hershey Park in PA.  We used to spend a night there when we lived in Ohio, and travelled to Cape May for Christmas.


----------



## RivShore

bobbiwoz said:


> Not Disney related  We cancelled our WDW trip, but I want to know favorite ride through Christmas lights around NJ.  We would want it to be doable without an overnight, so I rule out Hershey Park in PA.  We used to spend a night there when we lived in Ohio, and travelled to Cape May for Christmas.



We used to do the PNC show when the kids where young and it was pretty good.  Haven't been in years but might actually go this year because...2020!

https://patch.com/new-jersey/bridgewater/6-holiday-light-shows-see-nj-are-covid-friendly


----------



## bobbiwoz

RivShore said:


> We used to do the PNC show when the kids where young and it was pretty good.  Haven't been in years but might actually go this year because...2020!
> 
> https://patch.com/new-jersey/bridgewater/6-holiday-light-shows-see-nj-are-covid-friendly


Thank You!  Swedesboro may be the closest!


----------



## mrsap

We arrived in Disney last night!!!! Very excited to (finally) be back!!!


----------



## mrte62

mrsap said:


> Hey Jersey people!! I thought I’d spin off some of the former posts and create our own little ‘Jersey DVC board’, since it seems like there are A LOT of us!! It might be fun to have our own little space to chat about upcoming trips, DVC, and everything NJ
> 
> I created a NJ DVC Owners list!  I’ll list your screen names under your home Home Resort/s! Just include them in the comments below!!
> 
> We are from North Jersey and own at CCV, VGF and just closed Yesterday at SSR!! Our next trip Home we’ll be staying at VGF!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with everyone!!!!
> 
> **WELCOME HOME!**


What a great idea...  Thanks for starting thus!

SSR


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> We arrived in Disney last night!!!! Very excited to (finally) be back!!!



We got in yesterday too, just a short trip, flying back home Wednesday.


----------



## mrsap

mrte62 said:


> What a great idea...  Thanks for starting thus!
> 
> SSR



 Thanks! I’ll get you right up under your Home Resort!!


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> We got in yesterday too, just a short trip, flying back home Wednesday.



That’s awesome!! Went to Epcot last night! Did Nemo, The Land, Soarin, Test Track, and The Three Caballeros, went shopping and left. Such a beautiful night. Longest line was TT, about 20 minutes. It was a fun night! Hope you have a great time!!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

to all the new people who have joined the NJ thread!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> We arrived in Disney last night!!!! Very excited to (finally) be back!!!





Pooh12863 said:


> We got in yesterday too, just a short trip, flying back home Wednesday.



I hope both of you have a really great time at WDW.  I can't wait until our Jan trip.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that our trip goes off without a hitch.  Happy Turkey Day at WDW!


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> I hope both of you have a really great time at WDW.  I can't wait until our Jan trip.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that our trip goes off without a hitch.  Happy Turkey Day at WDW!



Thank you! Happy Thanksgiving to You too!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> Not Disney related  We cancelled our WDW trip, but I want to know favorite ride through Christmas lights around NJ.  We would want it to be doable without an overnight, so I rule out Hershey Park in PA.  We used to spend a night there when we lived in Ohio, and travelled to Cape May for Christmas.



Sorry to hear you have cancelled your trip to WDW.  Which trip did you cancel?  It seems like you had several trips planned.  Are you still going in January?  If all goes as planned we will be in FL in Jan, first at Vero Beach and after that at WDW/BWV.  I'm keeping positive thoughts and fingers crossed that we get to go.

A few years ago we went to Great Adventure for the Christmas lights and it was pretty good.  Maybe you might want to look into that.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> Sorry to hear you have cancelled your trip to WDW.  Which trip did you cancel?  It seems like you had several trips planned.  Are you still going in January?  If all goes as planned we will be in FL in Jan, first at Vero Beach and after that at WDW/BWV.  I'm keeping positive thoughts and fingers crossed that we get to go.
> 
> A few years ago we went to Great Adventure for the Christmas lights and it was pretty good.  Maybe you might want to look into that.


We cancelled the trips with just me and Tom, and then my girlfriend add on.  I booked the beginning of February for my sister and friends, and then the last part of February for me and Tom.  I have March UY, and I suppose we have to decide by January 15, the last day that those points can go into RCI.  

The Great Adventure idea is a good idea, thank you!  It would be closer to my sisters home in Toms River.


----------



## RivShore

bobbiwoz said:


> We cancelled the trips with just me and Tom, and then my girlfriend add on.  I booked the beginning of February for my sister and friends, and then the last part of February for me and Tom.  I have March UY, and I suppose we have to decide by January 15, the last day that those points can go into RCI.
> 
> The Great Adventure idea is a good idea, thank you!  It would be closer to my sisters home in Toms River.



Some details on the GA light show - I didn't realize you actually drive thru the park, that sounds pretty darn cool.

https://www.nj.com/entertainment/20...hru-holiday-light-show-to-open-next-week.html


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> I hope both of you have a really great time at WDW.  I can't wait until our Jan trip.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that our trip goes off without a hitch.  Happy Turkey Day at WDW!


Thank you, Happy Thanksgiving to you as well.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> That’s awesome!! Went to Epcot last night! Did Nemo, The Land, Soarin, Test Track, and The Three Caballeros, went shopping and left. Such a beautiful night. Longest line was TT, about 20 minutes. It was a fun night! Hope you have a great time!!!



Can’t really complain about the weather at all this trip. This was a last minute unplanned trip to cheer up my wife, they moved her school back to remote learning and she hates it so I took the lemons and made lemonade. She teaches during the day we hit the parks at night, not ideal but hey it’s Disney, who’s complaining. 

Flying back home tomorrow to have Thanksgiving with the family.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!  I hope you all have a happy and joyful day.  I for one am very thankful that we have several vaccines on the way  and that my family have all remained healthy during this very trying time.  We will have a quiet thanksgiving with my sister joining DH and me for dinner.  On Saturday we will have another thanksgiving dinner at our DDs house and our son will be joining us there.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!  I hope you all have a happy and joyful day.  I for one am very thankful that we have several vaccines on the way  and that my family have all remained healthy during this very trying time.  We will have a quiet thanksgiving with my sister joining DH and me for dinner.  On Saturday we will have another thanksgiving dinner at our DDs house and our son will be joining us there.



Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## mrsap

Happy Thanksgiving Jersey!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

So, today we began decorating inside the house for Christmas.  I’m going to do less because no visitors.  Are you cutting back or going all out Inside.

Tom has done a nice job outside.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> So, today we began decorating inside the house for Christmas.  I’m going to do less because no visitors.  Are you cutting back or going all out Inside.
> 
> Tom has done a nice job outside.



I’m doing my usual decorating.  I put up six trees, four are on the small side.  In my office I have the Disney tree, it’s 6.5’, sits in the front bow window and is directly across from my desk so I can really enjoy it while I’m sitting at my desk (that tree is almost decorated, only two boxes to go, ahhhhh!!!).  I have a 3’ tree on the sun porch that is my “Barbie” tree, it’s pink with pink lights and that one has been up for a week or so.  I put up a 10’ tree in the great room, a small kitchen tree, a small tree in the hall and a second small tree in the great room that only holds mini ornaments.  I know I’m a little crazy and I really have to wonder why I do this to myself  but I really do love Christmas.  In addition to that I put up many more decorations in just about every room in my house.  I guess one of these days I’m going to say I’m getting too old to do all this work but for now it's Christmas as usual.  On the down side the Disney tree has to be down before I leave for FL in January...


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Just wondering if anyone who has been to WDW recently visited the BW pool area?  I can't wait to find out what they are replacing the Clown with...if you have any information please let us know!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Anyone in south Jersey, Cape May area, may like to drive through these holiday lights!  We thought it was cute, go early, we were there around 5:30, as we left, cars are lining up to get in!


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Just wondering if anyone who has been to WDW recently visited the BW pool area?  I can't wait to find out what they are replacing the Clown with...if you have any information please let us know!!!



The area was still boarded up earlier this week, rumor has it that it’s going to be a Mickey & Friends theme which at this point is only rumor and IMO completely incompatible with Boardwalk theming.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Got back in Saturday from our two week trip to Disney. We had an amazing time!!! Dinners were excellent, most days lines were quick moving, and at no time did I feel unsafe. I think I had my temperature taken more this trip than I did my entire life  We had a 5/8 day split between SSR and VGF. Both were great. VGF’s Christmas decor in the lobby did not disappoint!! But anyway, I’m back in Jersey. Crazy how a week ago I was swimming and yesterday I woke up to flurries. *sigh* Hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Got back in Saturday from our two week trip to Disney. We had an amazing time!!! Dinners were excellent, most days lines were quick moving, and at no time did I feel unsafe. I think I had my temperature taken more this trip than I did my entire life  We had a 5/8 day split between SSR and VGF. Both were great. VGF’s Christmas decor in the lobby did not disappoint!! But anyway, I’m back in Jersey. Crazy how a week ago I was swimming and yesterday I woke up to flurries. *sigh* Hope you are all doing well!!



Welcome back. 

I'm glad you had a great time, hope you enjoyed your Thanksgiving. My SIL was down from the 1-6, her pictures looked cold, Brrrrr!  I'm hoping the decorations are still up when we get there in a few weeks. So where'd ya eat?


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> I'm glad you had a great time, hope you enjoyed your Thanksgiving. My SIL was down from the 1-6, her pictures looked cold, Brrrrr!  I'm hoping the decorations are still up when we get there in a few weeks. So where'd ya eat?



Thank you so much!! Hope you had a great trip as well!! There were two really cold days, but it’s been that way the last two years, so we were prepared for it!! Humm... we ate at Narcoossee’s for Thanksgiving, Beaches & Cream, Chef Mickey’s (breakfast), Whispering Canyon (breakfast), Le Cellier and Rainforest Cafe


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Thank you so much!! Hope you had a great trip as well!! There were two really cold days, but it’s been that way the last two years, so we were prepared for it!! Humm... we ate at Narcoossee’s for Thanksgiving, Beaches & Cream, Chef Mickey’s (breakfast), Whispering Canyon (breakfast), Le Cellier and Rainforest Cafe


Excellent choices. 

I have Le Cellier for NYE but recently cancelled my other reservations, deciding instead to wing it for the rest of my trip.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Excellent choices.
> 
> I have Le Cellier for NYE but recently cancelled my other reservations, deciding instead to wing it for the rest of my trip.



Hope you have a great time! I’m kinda regretting not going for Christmas/NYE week. I thought it would have been too close to our Thanksgiving trip, but now that Christmas is coming, I’m kinda regretting not booking it. LeCellier was excellent, as always, but disappointed with the limited menu- they didn’t have Truffle fries and it was the one thing I was truly looking forward to! Everything else was great, though. Have fun!!!! Take pictures for us!!


----------



## mrsap

Jersey - are you ready for some snow?!?!? ️  ️


----------



## SamRoc

mrsap said:


> Jersey - are you ready for some snow?!?!?  ❄  ❄



Supposed to get rain here at the shore, but lots of wind! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## bobbiwoz

SamRoc said:


> Supposed to get rain here at the shore, but lots of wind! Stay safe everyone!


Right, we got rain.  Now flooding problems.


----------



## dclpluto

Had about 2 inches of snow in Cumberland county than lots of rain.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hope you have a great time! I’m kinda regretting not going for Christmas/NYE week. I thought it would have been too close to our Thanksgiving trip, but now that Christmas is coming, I’m kinda regretting not booking it. LeCellier was excellent, as always, but disappointed with the limited menu- they didn’t have Truffle fries and it was the one thing I was truly looking forward to! Everything else was great, though. Have fun!!!! Take pictures for us!!


I went last year for Christmas but sorta missed not being home with family for the holiday so moved it to the week after this year. We never do anything for New Years so I won’t be missing anything at home when I’m there. I’m looking forward to the filet with truffle butter.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Jersey - are you ready for some snow?!?!?  ❄  ❄


We only got about 3” more of a nuisance than anything else.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mssap, enjoyed reading your trip report, glad you had a good time.

Pooh 12863 I hope you have a great trip.

My trip is in 29 days and I'm getting very excited.  I'm starting to get things together that I will need in the room/kitchen/laundry.  Also planning in my head what I will bring from home in the way of food items.  I will try very hard not to overpack (clothes) this trip, that is my major goal for this trip!    

Not sure how many inches of snow we got but it's still on the ground pretty good.  It looks very pretty and the roads are fine, this is the kind of snow I like.  

I hope you all have a happy day.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> mssap, enjoyed reading your trip report, glad you had a good time.
> 
> Pooh 12863 I hope you have a great trip.
> 
> My trip is in 29 days and I'm getting very excited.  I'm starting to get things together that I will need in the room/kitchen/laundry.  Also planning in my head what I will bring from home in the way of food items.  I will try very hard not to overpack (clothes) this trip, that is my major goal for this trip!
> 
> Not sure how many inches of snow we got but it's still on the ground pretty good.  It looks very pretty and the roads are fine, this is the kind of snow I like.
> 
> I hope you all have a happy day.


Thanks Ms.Minnie.


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> View attachment 545605


Merry Christmas to you and your family mrsap, and to all the rest of my New Jersey Disney friends.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family mrsap, and to all the rest of my New Jersey Disney friends.



To you as well!!!


----------



## JiminyCricketNJ

Merry Christmas to all of my NJ Disboard friends! Thanks for welcoming me and hope to see some of you next year at the parks and BLT!


----------



## Ginger R

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Another Merry Christmas!  I hope everyone has a very safe and merry Christmas.  I'm having my children, grandchildren and sister for dinner tomorrow.  I'm very much looking forward to seeing my family together.  I hope you all get to enjoy time with your loved ones.  Stay safe and enjoy your holidays.

It's a little early in the day but "Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!"  HOHOHO!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Merry Christmas to all of you! 

I am waiting for an outside visit from a friend who still lives in Hamilton Twp, Mercer County where we both taught years ago!


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Seeing my friend was amazing!  So few opportunities to see friends this year.  

Does anyone know how we will be notified about getting the vaccine?  Governor mentioned 75 year olds, DH, would be in 1 B.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> ^ Seeing my friend was amazing!  So few opportunities to see friends this year.
> 
> Does anyone know how we will be notified about getting the vaccine?  Governor mentioned 75 year olds, DH, would be in 1 B.



I have been wondering about this myself.  I was going to check at CVS to see if they had any information but so far I haven't had a chance.  I asked my doctor at my last appointment in November, he didn't have any information and said I would probably hear it on TV...not very helpful...


----------



## Wilderness_Lodge

New AKL owners from SJ here. We’re doing a split stay BCV/AKL in July to celebrate my wife’s birthday and finally get away. Going to drive from Philly area with a toddler. Any tips?


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

I was wondering about vaccine news also in NJ.  I guess there is no website that will keep us updated?  There should be some centralized place where we can get information.  bwahahahaha....like they are going to tell us anything!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> I have been wondering about this myself.  I was going to check at CVS to see if they had any information but so far I haven't had a chance.  I asked my doctor at my last appointment in November, he didn't have any information and said I would probably hear it on TV...not very helpful...


Tom just got an email from the state, not personal, just general.  I will see if it will link here.

https://covid19.nj.gov/faqs/nj-info...distribute-a-covid-19-vaccine-is-there-a-plan


----------



## bobbiwoz

LoveMugsNPins said:


> I was wondering about vaccine news also in NJ.  I guess there is no website that will keep us updated?  There should be some centralized place where we can get information.  bwahahahaha....like they are going to tell us anything!


The above post links what came out yesterday.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

Thanks! @bobbiwoz 

I missed that the last email update actually had info beside "wear a mask" and "social distance"  

I am soooo ready for this shot!  Never thought I would be so excited to get a needle!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> The above post links what came out yesterday.



Thanks bobbiwoz for posting the link.  I just signed up for the email updates.  I sure wish I was eligible to get the vaccine before we go to FL but we are not so I will follow the rules and pray for the best.  That's all I can do.


----------



## RanDIZ

Wilderness_Lodge said:


> New AKL owners from SJ here. We’re doing a split stay BCV/AKL in July to celebrate my wife’s birthday and finally get away. Going to drive from Philly area with a toddler. Any tips?



We drive from Philly every year including this Dec. 95S the whole way to FL I-4. We stop twice. First at Kenly, NC truck stop. Look it up online, highly recommended. Next stop is in Brunswick, GA. I think it’s a Love’s. We used the iPhone 8 preloaded map app. It was a huge success over our Lincoln’s GPS which had us arriving over 100mi longer and over an hr later. We also did split stay. CCV/BCV/AKV.


----------



## mrsap




----------



## RanDIZ

Happy New Year!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Happy New Year!  Let's hope for a much better 2021 than 2020!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Wilderness_Lodge said:


> New AKL owners from SJ here. We’re doing a split stay BCV/AKL in July to celebrate my wife’s birthday and finally get away. Going to drive from Philly area with a toddler. Any tips?



Hi we also drive now, take 95S to Savannah area and spend the night.  It's about a four hour ride from there to WDW.  We take 95S in FL to Rt4 then we get on 417 which is a toll road but MUCH LESS traffic than on 4.  I guess it's personal preference, I would rather spend a few $s to avoid all that traffic and stress… This year when we leave to go home we will just take 4 to 95 because we will be leaving around 4AM so not anticipating too much traffic at that hour.


----------



## Wilderness_Lodge

Ms.Minnie said:


> Hi we also drive now, take 95S to Savannah area and spend the night.  It's about a four hour ride from there to WDW.  We take 95S in FL to Rt4 then we get on 417 which is a toll road but MUCH LESS traffic than on 4.  I guess it's personal preference, I would rather spend a few $s to avoid all that traffic and stress… This year when we leave to go home we will just take 4 to 95 because we will be leaving around 4AM so not anticipating too much traffic at that hour.



We were thinking about Savannah so we could have a nice option for dinner and we’ve never been. Any hotel suggestions?


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Wilderness_Lodge said:


> We were thinking about Savannah so we could have a nice option for dinner and we’ve never been. Any hotel suggestions?



Hi we always stay at Hampton Inn & Suites Savannah - I-95 S-Gateway.  It's a very convenient location and there are places close by for dinner. Please know that this hotel is not near the actual city of Savannah but after riding 12+ hours in the car we are ready to be done for the day.  LOL


----------



## DizDaD7

Wilderness_Lodge said:


> We were thinking about Savannah so we could have a nice option for dinner and we’ve never been. Any hotel suggestions?


We've done the Spring Hill Suites and were very impressed with the location/size and amenities...Plus free breakfast as well.. It's right down the block from the airport, along with like 9 or 10 more hotels...All in a safe area too.  And there are a few chain type food places there as well. Just down the road going west back over the highway, there are plenty of spots to eat at.

Here's a link: https://www.google.com/maps/@32.1402797,-81.2489347,15z


----------



## kristenabelle

Hi everyone! Just wanted to share that the state vaccine pre-registration site is up. They're getting a lot of traffic, so there might be errors but I finally submitted a form after 10 - 15 minutes. My friend who registered last night said she got an email confirmation 3 hours later. 

https://covid19.nj.gov/pages/vaccine
Anyways, hope everyone is well - just wanted to make sure y'all saw this!


----------



## bobbiwoz

^Thank you!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

kristenabelle said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share that the state vaccine pre-registration site is up. They're getting a lot of traffic, so there might be errors but I finally submitted a form after 10 - 15 minutes. My friend who registered last night said she got an email confirmation 3 hours later.
> 
> https://covid19.nj.gov/pages/vaccine
> Anyways, hope everyone is well - just wanted to make sure y'all saw this!



Thanks for posting this information, I just registered.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Me too!


----------



## JARNJ3

Just saw this thread!  I own mainly at SSR - but also 75 points at BCV.   But I've never stayed at SSR - we are Boardwalk people lol  

I got the 75 points at the Beach Club because my name was on a list  & when they called me, the opportunity was too good to pass up! 

I am one of those "crazy" people that buys direct from Disney - its just too darn easy for me. My last buy was 100 points at SSR while on a Disney cruise.  Let's just say - I'm an easy sell.


----------



## bobbiwoz

JARNJ3 said:


> Just saw this thread!  I own mainly at SSR - but also 75 points at BCV.   But I've never stayed at SSR - we are Boardwalk people lol
> 
> I got the 75 points at the Beach Club because my name was on a list  & when they called me, the opportunity was too good to pass up!
> 
> I am one of those "crazy" people that buys direct from Disney - its just too darn easy for me. My last buy was 100 points at SSR while on a Disney cruise.  Let's just say - I'm an easy sell.


We just added on 25 points at VGF...direct, we should have bought more in the beginning.  Now, at 65 points, I am OK.  We will be there in November.  We really only want a few nights in a studio.  December was impossible to get it seemed!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

JARNJ3 said:


> Just saw this thread!  I own mainly at SSR - but also 75 points at BCV.   But I've never stayed at SSR - we are Boardwalk people lol
> 
> I got the 75 points at the Beach Club because my name was on a list  & when they called me, the opportunity was too good to pass up!
> 
> I am one of those "crazy" people that buys direct from Disney - its just too darn easy for me. My last buy was 100 points at SSR while on a Disney cruise.  Let's just say - I'm an easy sell.



 glad you found us! The more the merrier!


----------



## mrsap

JARNJ3 said:


> Just saw this thread!  I own mainly at SSR - but also 75 points at BCV.   But I've never stayed at SSR - we are Boardwalk people lol
> 
> I got the 75 points at the Beach Club because my name was on a list  & when they called me, the opportunity was too good to pass up!
> 
> I am one of those "crazy" people that buys direct from Disney - its just too darn easy for me. My last buy was 100 points at SSR while on a Disney cruise.  Let's just say - I'm an easy sell.



 I’ll add you to your Home Resorts!


----------



## Wilderness_Lodge

DizDaD7 said:


> We've done the Spring Hill Suites and were very impressed with the location/size and amenities...Plus free breakfast as well.. It's right down the block from the airport, along with like 9 or 10 more hotels...All in a safe area too.  And there are a few chain type food places there as well. Just down the road going west back over the highway, there are plenty of spots to eat at.
> 
> Here's a link: https://www.google.com/maps/@32.1402797,-81.2489347,15z



Thank you!



kristenabelle said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share that the state vaccine pre-registration site is up. They're getting a lot of traffic, so there might be errors but I finally submitted a form after 10 - 15 minutes. My friend who registered last night said she got an email confirmation 3 hours later.
> 
> https://covid19.nj.gov/pages/vaccine
> Anyways, hope everyone is well - just wanted to make sure y'all saw this!



My wife is a teacher and was able to sign up for hers. She said whenever she got an error message she just refreshed the page and it went right back to where she left off. Got an email confirmation of her group the next day.


----------



## espov

Hey guys had a few questions for you dvc experts and esp parents of two or more. I really want to go to wdw for the 50th anniversary but I’m having trouble picking hotel options and when to go. So I already have a 2.5 year old and one on the way coming July 2021. I also have points that expire in May 2022 of those I can bank 150 and about 100 I would have to rent or gift. Should I go I may 2022 baby won’t be a year yet or should I bank points and go on sept 2022. Would the 50th celebration still be going on in sept 2022. I own at Polynesian and will be taking my parents should I get a 2 bedroom at 7 months if that’s even possible or two rooms in poly? What would be the best resort for two kids ( 4 years old and 1 year old) I’m reading a lot for BLT. 
thanks so much for any input!


----------



## CastAStone

espov said:


> Hey guys had a few questions for you dvc experts and esp parents of two or more. I really want to go to wdw for the 50th anniversary but I’m having trouble picking hotel options and when to go. So I already have a 2.5 year old and one on the way coming July 2021. I also have points that expire in May 2022 of those I can bank 150 and about 100 I would have to rent or gift. Should I go I may 2022 baby won’t be a year yet or should I bank points and go on sept 2022. Would the 50th celebration still be going on in sept 2022. I own at Polynesian and will be taking my parents should I get a 2 bedroom at 7 months if that’s even possible or two rooms in poly? What would be the best resort for two kids ( 4 years old and 1 year old) I’m reading a lot for BLT.
> thanks so much for any input!


BLT if you’re in a 2BR is a good pick if you’re thinking you’ll spend a lot of time at MK; personally I think every other resort gets to be a huge pain for nap time. You lose 4 hours in transportation, waiting, walking, and trying to get an amped up kid to hold still in bed just to squeeze in a desperately needed 90 minute nap. At least at BLT, on your MK days the 30-60 minutes of transportation and walking on each side of the nap because a predictable 12ish. Also no futzing with strollers. I am pro BLT for you with a barely-1-year-old.


----------



## espov

CastAStone said:


> BLT if you’re in a 2BR is a good pick if you’re thinking you’ll spend a lot of time at MK; personally I think every other resort gets to be a huge pain for nap time. You lose 4 hours in transportation, waiting, walking, and trying to get an amped up kid to hold still in bed just to squeeze in a desperately needed 90 minute nap. At least at BLT, on your MK days the 30-60 minutes of transportation and walking on each side of the nap because a predictable 12ish. Also no futzing with strollers. I am pro BLT for you with a barely-1-year-old.


Yes I’m thinking mk is where we would gravitate most towards. Do you think I’d have issues booking a 2 bedroom in sept? I’m a new dvc member and I know between Covid and 50th who knows what to expect.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

I second the BLT vote.   You will want to be able to walk back mid-day.  Or even twice in a day.  Pushing kids past their limit is a sure recipe for success at Disney. haha.  Hopefully you will have a good stroller napper and the walk back will be half the nap!

Book your 2 rooms at Poly at the 11 month then modify to BLT at 7 months.  I am new to DVC but I know Sept is a generally low period.  Who knows that will be happening the next few years though with all the banked points.

Personally the first time we took our kid to Disney she was 18 months and it was perfect!  She was old enough to know this place looks different from "regular life" but didn't know why.   I think she sat in her stroller 95% of the time just looking around amazed.  We kept joking that maybe we should get her out to walk around but she was so happy just sitting there.


----------



## espov

LoveMugsNPins said:


> I second the BLT vote.   You will want to be able to walk back mid-day.  Or even twice in a day.  Pushing kids past their limit is a sure recipe for success at Disney. haha.  Hopefully you will have a good stroller napper and the walk back will be half the nap!
> 
> Book your 2 rooms at Poly at the 11 month then modify to BLT at 7 months.  I am new to DVC but I know Sept is a generally low period.  Who knows that will be happening the next few years though with all the banked points.
> 
> Personally the first time we took our kid to Disney she was 18 months and it was perfect!  She was old enough to know this place looks different from "regular life" but didn't know why.   I think she sat in her stroller 95% of the time just looking around amazed.  We kept joking that maybe we should get her out to walk around but she was so happy just sitting there.


In 2019 I took my oldest and he was 15 months and it was great and we did stay at bay lake. I really wanted to try a different resort but I’m thinking in the mean time with two kids bay lake might just be our go to for the years to come.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tom and I have Shop Rite appointments for the vaccine next week!  I am so happy eligibility has been extended to those whom I think need the vaccine!


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

bobbiwoz said:


> Tom and I have Shop Rite appointments for the vaccine next week!  I am so happy eligibility has been extended to those whom I think need the vaccine!


How did u get the appt set up?  We are now eligible but havent received the email back from the state. I suspect that will never come


----------



## bobbiwoz

LoveMugsNPins said:


> How did u get the appt set up?  We are now eligible but havent received the email back from the state. I suspect that will never come


We just kept trying to get an appointment at Shop Rite.  You don’t need the email confirmation.  I don’t know when they will open up more appointments.


----------



## CastAStone

LoveMugsNPins said:


> How did u get the appt set up?  We are now eligible but havent received the email back from the state. I suspect that will never come


My wife who is now eligible basically just started calling or looking online for every place on the list on this site, she just today got an appointment for Friday:

https://covid19.nj.gov/pages/covid-19-vaccine-locations-for-eligible-recipients


----------



## espov

bobbiwoz said:


> We just kept trying to get an appointment at Shop Rite.  You don’t need the email confirmation.  I don’t know when they will open up more appointments.


Do you have to provide documentation. I know if it’s for age you have Id but I’m pregnant and I know fall into the group.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

espov said:


> Do you have to provide documentation. I know if it’s for age you have Id but I’m pregnant and I know fall into the group.


No documentation.  Its open to preggers now!  And smokers which seems kind of scummy that teachers are not eligible yet.


----------



## espov

LoveMugsNPins said:


> No documentation.  Its open to preggers now!  And smokers which seems kind of scummy that teachers are not eligible yet.


I AGREE!!!!! Like that’s your choice to be high risk just my 2 cents. Just realized even though I’m pregnant I have to wait 90 days after my first Covid positive test. So I still have to wait till end of February.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

espov said:


> I AGREE!!!!! Like that’s your choice to be high risk just my 2 cents. Just realized even though I’m pregnant I have to wait 90 days after my first Covid positive test. So I still have to wait till end of February.


Ugh. This is a shirt show. I am in CM county and approx 200 people a day have been getting the vacc!!  So in only a year and a half we should be all caught up!   
If only there was some sort of forewarning or time to prepare for when the vaccines showed up.


----------



## espov

Can you go to another county? I know I’m way up north but from what I hear Bergen County is really going full force.


----------



## CastAStone

espov said:


> Can you go to another county? I know I’m way up north but from what I hear Bergen County is really going full force.


Some counties are restricting to their own residents at their county sites (looking at you Essex) but the Shop Rites are all ok for anyone from anywhere.

With the addition of health conditions I’m eligible now (yay for my bad genes, for once) and looking this morning there isn’t an appointment available in the northern half of the state. Shop Rite’s page says check back tomorrow so perhaps they’re expecting to know what’s next then.

All these sites learn 1 week at a time what they’re getting the next week so I imagine they will all get notified around the same time and open scheduling for the week of the 25th around the same time. 

If I see anything available I’ll let you all know - please do the same for me!


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

SRs are all booked up down here also. I book marked the page on my computer but I guess I should do it on my phone also. To check in a zillion times a day for when they expand availability.   
I dont know why I feel so disappointed and hopeless for this situation. I should have known better than to think it would be anything other than “people who know people” then everyone else can wait forever.


----------



## bobbiwoz

My DSis got an appointment for March 20th....she’s happy for that.  65+ age group.  Camden County.

I think you can just keep checking Shop Rite sites, I think they open up each week.  I know DH had tried last week, nothing.


----------



## RivShore

FYI, our local urgent care opens up future appointments for sick visits everyday at midnight.  Not sure if the same might apply for vaccine appointments at places like ShopRite but it might be worth trying at 12:01 tonight.


----------



## espov

I just tried to do one at ShopRite and I was 16954 in line and after 25 minutes a message for no more appointments available came up.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

HO-LY MO-LY!!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

So I just called the shop rite where we always shop and they don't have any and don't know when they will get it.  He said the only people eligible at this time are first responders and people like that.  Interest....I sure wish my husband and I could have gotten vaccinated, we leave Saturday for FL.  I will just have to continue with plan 1, wearing our masks, washing our hands often and social distancing...I don't suppose you can get it in FL if your not a resident of that state...


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ms.Minnie said:


> So I just called the shop rite where we always shop and they don't have any and don't know when they will get it.  He said the only people eligible at this time are first responders and people like that.  Interest....I sure wish my husband and I could have gotten vaccinated, we leave Saturday for FL.  I will just have to continue with plan 1, wearing our masks, washing our hands often and social distancing...I don't suppose you can get it in FL if your not a resident of that state...


It’s not that FL residents are getting theirs.  I have two friends, different parts of FL, they call and have been told that the slots have all been taken.
Do what you say you will do, and I think, hope and pray that you’ll be OK.

One couple of our FL friends had been to WDW a few times, most recently between Christmas and NY.  They have always felt that Disney was doing what it needs to do, and they have done what you will do.  Their last trip was with grandchildren and family, they stayed at CBR, and everyone are fine...some back in TX now.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

Ms.Minnie said:


> So I just called the shop rite where we always shop and they don't have any and don't know when they will get it.  He said the only people eligible at this time are first responders and people like that.  Interest....I sure wish my husband and I could have gotten vaccinated, we leave Saturday for FL.  I will just have to continue with plan 1, wearing our masks, washing our hands often and social distancing...I don't suppose you can get it in FL if your not a resident of that state...


It is so much confused information!  Our local Health Dept says we are in group 1a only. Which included first responders etc and teachers!  Our teachers want to get it but the state hasnt said they were included yet.


----------



## espov

Ms.Minnie said:


> So I just called the shop rite where we always shop and they don't have any and don't know when they will get it.  He said the only people eligible at this time are first responders and people like that.  Interest....I sure wish my husband and I could have gotten vaccinated, we leave Saturday for FL.  I will just have to continue with plan 1, wearing our masks, washing our hands often and social distancing...I don't suppose you can get it in FL if your not a resident of that state...


You should look online bc my family from
Argentina knows several families that from Argentina are traveling to Miami and are getting vaccinated. I’m not sure the Florida governor is being too strict with how they roll out rap if they are vaccinating tourist from other countries.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

Google tells me FL is not requiring residency to get vaccinated due to so many people that stay for months at a time in the winter.


----------



## Lorrie7249

recommending to check with your doctors if you are seniors.  My in-laws just let us know they have an appt. next week to get vaccine at  their doctors office.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lorrie7249 said:


> recommending to check with your doctors if you are seniors.  My in-laws just let us know they have an appt. next week to get vaccine at  their doctors office.


Good to know.  NJ?


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Lorrie7249 said:


> recommending to check with your doctors if you are seniors.  My in-laws just let us know they have an appt. next week to get vaccine at  their doctors office.



I did check with my DR and he didn't think they would have them anytime soon because they couldn't store them.


----------



## Lorrie7249

bobbiwoz said:


> Good to know.  NJ?



yes, although it was Warren County, close to Hunterdon County border... kind of the "sticks"


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lorrie7249 said:


> yes, although it was Warren County, close to Hunterdon County border... kind of the "sticks"


I will mention this to my NJ friends, thanks!


----------



## RivShore

Lorrie7249 said:


> yes, although it was Warren County, close to Hunterdon County border... kind of the "sticks"



They are very lucky if their Dr. actually has it...at least per this article i just saw:

https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2021...d-up-the-process-but-it-wont-happen-soon.html
*Don’t expect a COVID vaccine at your doctor’s office anytime soon. Here’s why.*

If you’re one of the 4.7 million New Jersey residents who will become eligible for a COVID-19 vaccine on Thursday, it won’t be as simple as calling your primary care doctor, officials warn.
Primary care and family physicians have faced difficulties getting doses of the vaccines, leaving hospitals the largest distributors still, Dr. Sean Cook, a family physician and board member of the New Jersey Association of Family Physicians, told NJ Advance Media.
Cook, who practices at Green Brook Family Medicine in Green Brook, said doctors offices that want to give the shot are facing hurdles acquiring the correct vaccine fridges and the vaccine itself.


----------



## espov

RivShore said:


> They are very lucky if their Dr. actually has it...at least per this article i just saw:
> 
> https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2021...d-up-the-process-but-it-wont-happen-soon.html
> *Don’t expect a COVID vaccine at your doctor’s office anytime soon. Here’s why.*
> 
> If you’re one of the 4.7 million New Jersey residents who will become eligible for a COVID-19 vaccine on Thursday, it won’t be as simple as calling your primary care doctor, officials warn.
> Primary care and family physicians have faced difficulties getting doses of the vaccines, leaving hospitals the largest distributors still, Dr. Sean Cook, a family physician and board member of the New Jersey Association of Family Physicians, told NJ Advance Media.
> Cook, who practices at Green Brook Family Medicine in Green Brook, said doctors offices that want to give the shot are facing hurdles acquiring the correct vaccine fridges and the vaccine itself.


I got an email from my doctor he’s part of a summit medical group. And it says please do not call email or use the portal to ask about vaccines. Lol


----------



## DRUMZ2B

Boulder Ridge


----------



## bobbiwoz

DRUMZ2B said:


> Boulder Ridge


Welcome fellow (VWL  )Groupie!


----------



## DRUMZ2B

Thank You✌


----------



## mrsap

DRUMZ2B said:


> Boulder Ridge



 Happy you found us! I’ll add you to your Home Resort!!!


----------



## JiminyCricketNJ

Hello NJ friends! I have a question for our group. As a new owner at BLT, I am (hopefully) planning our "Welcome Home" trip for later this year. If we decide to drive instead of fly, it is complimentary to park at the resort, correct? Does that also extend to the parks? (I would guess no to that but I am just asking to be sure.) TIA!!


----------



## RivShore

JiminyCricketNJ said:


> Hello NJ friends! I have a question for our group. As a new owner at BLT, I am (hopefully) planning our "Welcome Home" trip for later this year. If we decide to drive instead of fly, it is complimentary to park at the resort, correct? Does that also extend to the parks? (I would guess no to that but I am just asking to be sure.) TIA!!



Unless something has recently changed, there are no charges to park anywhere on the property.


----------



## bobbiwoz

RivShore said:


> Unless something has recently changed, there are no charges to park anywhere on the property.


Correct if you are staying on site at WDW, you can park at the parks, no charge.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Well, I got the first vaccine today, Tom will be getting his tomorrow!  The Shop Rite in Rio Grande only gives out 20 per day.  No wonder it’s so hard to get an appointment.  We were very very fortunate!  Thank you DH He kept trying and trying, and got us in!

There were two no shows today, and they did give to walk ins.  However, this was done earlier in the day, I got the last vial they had. My appointment,3:45 was the last of the day.  DH came with me in case they had extra, but no, they did not.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

bobbiwoz said:


> Well, I got the first vaccine today, Tom will be getting his tomorrow!  The Shop Rite in Rio Grande only gives out 20 per day.  No wonder it’s so hard to get an appointment.  We were very very fortunate!  Thank you DH He kept trying and trying, and got us in!
> 
> There were two no shows today, and they did give to walk ins.  However, this was done earlier in the day, I got the last vial they had. My appointment,3:45 was the last of the day.  DH came with me in case they had extra, but no, they did not.


How did you guys make out today?  Was Tom able to get his vaccine?  
That is absolutely nutty that ShopRite does only 20 a day!


----------



## bobbiwoz

LoveMugsNPins said:


> How did you guys make out today?  Was Tom able to get his vaccine?
> That is absolutely nutty that ShopRite does only 20 a day!


We are both feeling good, thank you!!
Now my DCUz who lives in Wildwood got a vaccine appointment in Walgreens for February 7...so other venues are coming!!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Thought I’d share this...

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/member-benefits/news-66853/4948-dvc-virtual-event-begins-thursday


----------



## bobbiwoz

I wonder what it is.  I hope it’s not a sale on points, but maybe others would like that.


----------



## mrsap

It was just announced that the Member Lounge will remain open through 2021!

https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/epcot-imagination-dvc-lounge-to-remain-open-through-2021/


----------



## kristenabelle

Hello again Jerseyans!

Just spent 2 hours digging out my car yesterday only to find that our super (I live in a condo complex) plowed me in  He says it'll be removed by this afternoon so my Friday Starbucks run should be salvaged.

Anywho, wanted to share that I was able to book appointments for my parents and grandparents at the Meadowlands Mega Site - parents next week and grandparents mid-February (strangely, wonderfully, more spots for next week opened up yesterday even though I've had my grandparents booked for two weeks already). Here's the site I used: https://www.hackensackmeridianhealth.org/covid19/

That yellow box (saying appointments are all booked) may not always be accurate. They seemed to open at 4 yesterday and 4 a few Fridays ago, but not reliably at 4 every day. Either way, worth checking for sure.


----------



## mrsap

kristenabelle said:


> Hello again Jerseyans!
> 
> Just spent 2 hours digging out my car yesterday only to find that our super (I live in a condo complex) plowed me in  He says it'll be removed by this afternoon so my Friday Starbucks run should be salvaged.
> 
> Anywho, wanted to share that I was able to book appointments for my parents and grandparents at the Meadowlands Mega Site - parents next week and grandparents mid-February (strangely, wonderfully, more spots for next week opened up yesterday even though I've had my grandparents booked for two weeks already). Here's the site I used: https://www.hackensackmeridianhealth.org/covid19/
> 
> That yellow box (saying appointments are all booked) may not always be accurate. They seemed to open at 4 yesterday and 4 a few Fridays ago, but not reliably at 4 every day. Either way, worth checking for sure.



I can’t get over the amount of snow we got!!! Looks like more us coming Sunday, too. Yay.


----------



## espov

kristenabelle said:


> Hello again Jerseyans!
> 
> Just spent 2 hours digging out my car yesterday only to find that our super (I live in a condo complex) plowed me in  He says it'll be removed by this afternoon so my Friday Starbucks run should be salvaged.
> 
> Anywho, wanted to share that I was able to book appointments for my parents and grandparents at the Meadowlands Mega Site - parents next week and grandparents mid-February (strangely, wonderfully, more spots for next week opened up yesterday even though I've had my grandparents booked for two weeks already). Here's the site I used: https://www.hackensackmeridianhealth.org/covid19/
> 
> That yellow box (saying appointments are all booked) may not always be accurate. They seemed to open at 4 yesterday and 4 a few Fridays ago, but not reliably at 4 every day. Either way, worth checking for sure.


How do you know the days they open spots? I’ve been trying to get my parents in and it really feels like we are living in the hunger games lol.


----------



## kristenabelle

mrsap said:


> I can’t get over the amount of snow we got!!! Looks like more us coming Sunday, too. Yay. ❄ ☃



I KNOW. I'm doing the virtual princess half next week, and can't wait to see what the trail looks like Saturday for my 8-miler. I guess this is what we get for a relatively snow-less January? Ugh. 



espov said:


> How do you know the days they open spots? I’ve been trying to get my parents in and it really feels like we are living in the hunger games lol.



I don't, that's the worst part - it's totally hunger games. When I booked at 4 PM a few Fridays ago, I assumed they released spots on Friday. That didn't happen, so I just started checking multiple times a day at different times (like stalking DVC or dining reservations). My aunt let me know she found a slot yesterday at 4, so I jumped online and was able to snag them.

There's also this site with lots of different facilities across the state, but booking procedures and availability is all over the place: https://vaccinatenj.com/availability


----------



## mrsap

Ugh.  

https://www.northjersey.com/story/w...&utm_campaign=news_alerts&utm_term=news_alert


----------



## bobbiwoz

This is the line my sister is standing in to get her vaccine in Rowan South Jersey!!  Today, now!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Ugh. ❄
> 
> https://www.northjersey.com/story/w...&utm_campaign=news_alerts&utm_term=news_alert


Yes, DH wants me to change our WDW.  He wants me to move it up a week!


----------



## espov

bobbiwoz said:


> This is the line my sister is standing in to get her vaccine in Rowan South Jersey!!  Today, now!
> 
> View attachment 554112


All these people have actual appointments?


----------



## bobbiwoz

espov said:


> All these people have actual appointments?


My sister did!


----------



## ciaoaloha31

I think at the mega sites they rescheduled everyone who had an appointment on Monday (Feb 1) for today.


----------



## bobbiwoz

ciaoaloha31 said:


> I think at the mega sites they rescheduled everyone who had an appointment on Monday (Feb 1) for today.


I haven’t been able to talk to my sister yet. I was wondering if people were turned away.


----------



## bobbiwoz

There were two snow days at Rowan south.  Everyone had appointments for one of the three days, according to what my sister saw and understood.


----------



## espov

bobbiwoz said:


> There were two snow days at Rowan south.  Everyone had appointments for one of the three days, according to what my sister saw and understood.


oh ok. I was asking to see how smooth these sites are running. I was just on Hackensack there was one appointment available I clicked by the time i put my dad's Medicare info I got an error. This is like a full time job!!!!


----------



## kristenabelle

bobbiwoz said:


> There were two snow days at Rowan south.  Everyone had appointments for one of the three days, according to what my sister saw and understood.



I'm glad they were all rescheduled! Snow days is another layer of fun on top of the already crazy booking/scheduling.


----------



## bobbiwoz

kristenabelle said:


> I'm glad they were all rescheduled! Snow days is another layer of fun on top of the already crazy booking/scheduling.


So true.


----------



## espov

GOT MY DAD IN!!! Now onto my mom
And then my pregnant self and then my diabetic husband!


----------



## Debbie Jean

I have officially given up on trying to get a vaccine. On top of everything else, it's just too stressful.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Debbie Jean said:


> I have officially given up on trying to get a vaccine. On top of everything else, it's just too stressful.


If you do want it, I really think it would be best to keep at it.  I do hope you are successful soon.


----------



## mrsap

Is it summer yet?!?  This snow is crazy!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Is it summer yet?!?  This snow is crazy!!!!


I understand there’s more coming.  Maybe some down here, but I hope not!

When is your next vacation?  Happily, ours begins February 20.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Is it summer yet?!?  This snow is crazy!!!!



We’re supposed to get 3-5 overnight, I’m supposed to be at the airport at 4, hopefully my flight doesn’t get delayed. 4 days at BWV.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pooh12863 said:


> We’re supposed to get 3-5 overnight, I’m supposed to be at the airport at 4, hopefully my flight doesn’t get delayed. 4 days at BWV.


Heres hoping all goes smoothly!  We’re staying at BWV too!  Can hardly wait to enjoy food and entertainment at FOA!


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Heres hoping all goes smoothly!  We’re staying at BWV too!  Can hardly wait to enjoy food and entertainment at FOA!


Thanks, This is our first FOA, really looking forward to it. I wasn’t sure I would like BWV when we bought it but it’s turned out to be my preferred resort, can’t beat the location.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> We’re supposed to get 3-5 overnight, I’m supposed to be at the airport at 4, hopefully my flight doesn’t get delayed. 4 days at BWV.





bobbiwoz said:


> I understand there’s more coming.  Maybe some down here, but I hope not!
> 
> When is your next vacation?  Happily, ours begins February 20.



I hope everything goes well for you both. Hopefully the snow will hold off. I’m over it. Please take pictures for us. Have fun!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> I hope everything goes well for you both. Hopefully the snow will hold off. I’m over it. Please take pictures for us. Have fun!



I don’t know if I’m more worried about my flight or my son driving my jeep back home after dropping us off.


----------



## kristenabelle

Debbie Jean said:


> I have officially given up on trying to get a vaccine. On top of everything else, it's just too stressful.



I know it's really, really nutso but there are signs of it getting better. Yesterday between 4:30 - 5 they released a ton of appointments at the Bergen County megasite for next week, when appointments were already booked solid for that timeframe a few weeks ago. Seems like supply is possibly increasing, or the efficiency is ramping up? Not sure, but there is hope!


----------



## mrsap

That moment you find out we have another Winter Storm coming this week...


----------



## espov

If you are in North Jersey try the st Joseph hospital site. I was able to get my mom, husband, and I in there. They have me the Pfizer shot and automatically scheduled my second dose with an email.
Just google st Joseph hospital hey vaccinated.


----------



## Debbie Jean

espov said:


> If you are in North Jersey try the st Joseph hospital site. I was able to get my mom, husband, and I in there. They have me the Pfizer shot and automatically scheduled my second dose with an email.
> Just google st Joseph hospital hey vaccinated.



Actually I work at WPU, so yeah I've tried St. Joe's a boatload of times.... both Wayne and Paterson facilities. Nada. LOL


----------



## espov

Debbie Jean said:


> Actually I work at WPU, so yeah I've tried St. Joe's a boatload of times.... both Wayne and Paterson facilities. Nada. LOL


Aww I went to Willy P. If you want message me your information and I’ll try to get you in I’ve been having lots of luck got some of my elder family members in as well today for next Monday.


----------



## espov

espov said:


> Aww I went to Willy P. If you want message me your information and I’ll try to get you in I’ve been having lots of luck got some of my elder family members in as well today for next Monday.


They only ask for name dob address phone email no Insurance information


----------



## Debbie Jean

espov said:


> Aww I went to Willy P. If you want message me your information and I’ll try to get you in I’ve been having lots of luck got some of my elder family members in as well today for next Monday.


You are so sweet! Thank you so much... you do Willie P. proud 

Believe it or not, I just got an appointment at Chilton through Atlantic Health! WPU was trying to make an arrangement with them but as of yesterday, all they were saying was "we'll add you to the list".  Just got a call, though, to schedule me... for Saturday! You could have knocked me over with a feather. 

It is such a blessing... I haven't seen my frail 91 year old mother in Boston for more than a year so this is at least one step closer. My sister took her last week for shot 1 and when I asked her about it she said " yes, that nice lady I live with took me to CVS to be fumigated". With her mind and body failing, I have been so worried about being able to see her... even just once more.

Thanks again, for the suggestions and encouragement... it is much appreciated


----------



## espov

Debbie Jean said:


> You are so sweet! Thank you so much... you do Willie P. proud
> 
> Believe it or not, I just got an appointment at Chilton through Atlantic Health! WPU was trying to make an arrangement with them but as of yesterday, all they were saying was "we'll add you to the list".  Just got a call, though, to schedule me... for Saturday! You could have knocked me over with a feather.
> 
> It is such a blessing... I haven't seen my frail 91 year old mother in Boston for more than a year so this is at least one step closer. My sister took her last week for shot 1 and when I asked her about it she said " yes, that nice lady I live with took me to CVS to be fumigated". With her mind and body failing, I have been so worried about being able to see her... even just once more.
> 
> Thanks again, for the suggestions and encouragement... it is much appreciated




no worries. Glad you are able to get in and hopefully soon you’ll see your mom!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Got second Moderna today!


----------



## RivShore

Marvel & NJ...

*Where in N.J. is ‘WandaVision,’ TV’s hottest show, supposed to be set? Let’s investigate.*
https://www.nj.com/entertainment/20...show-supposed-to-be-set-lets-investigate.html
(Sometimes these articles are behind paywalls but this one works for me.)


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hello!  We are traveling....one night on road, then DVC at HHI is our home for a few nights!


----------



## mrsap

Hi everyone!!! Hope you’re all well! Wanted to share ome DVC News....

*DVC Website Adding 2-Factor Authentication

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/pol...72-dvc-website-adding-2-factor-authentication*


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hi everyone!!! Hope you’re all well! Wanted to share ome DVC News....
> 
> *DVC Website Adding 2-Factor Authentication
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/pol...72-dvc-website-adding-2-factor-authentication*





I wonder if there is something that triggers this? I’ve signed in twice today and didnt get this either time.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yesterday the website would not let me choose from any of my home resorts.  I need one more night for my son for October.  It’s been coming through stalking and waitlist.  Want to get it while in home resort period.  I will try now.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I got in without the two steps, AND it did show my home resorts, but the night still isn’t available.  My son will be happy for three in a row, but  not having to move will be best!


----------



## Pooh12863

Hope this finds everyone well.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Hope this finds everyone well.



How are you?! How was your trip?!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> How are you?! How was your trip?!



Unfortunately for me it never happened. I woke up a few hours early before our flight experiencing what I thought might be Covid, so my son dropped my wife and daughter off at the airport and I spent the week living vicariously through text messages. LOL Turns out it was just a nasty case of bronchitis that exasperated my COPD. Better safe than sorry.

They great thing about DVC is I know I’ll be back so it stings less. I’m leaving to drive down next Saturday for a week at Jambo House. That’s the plan right now anyway.LOL.

How have you been, any trips planned? Been real quiet on the Jersey thread.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our next WDW trip begins April 30.  It’s BCV and HHI.

We just returned from a 5 night trip to Dollywood where we connected with our Ohio neighbors.  It feels wonderful to be able to travel again.

We have learned to take route 40 across the southern part of NJ on our way to route 50, then head south.  It saves us the drive up to route 322!  So, we get home faster!!


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Unfortunately for me it never happened. I woke up a few hours early before our flight experiencing what I thought might be Covid, so my son dropped my wife and daughter off at the airport and I spent the week living vicariously through text messages. LOL Turns out it was just a nasty case of bronchitis that exasperated my COPD. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> They great thing about DVC is I know I’ll be back so it stings less. I’m leaving to drive down next Saturday for a week at Jambo House. That’s the plan right now anyway.LOL.
> 
> How have you been, any trips planned? Been real quiet on the Jersey thread.



Aww, i’m so sorry to hear that you were ill and that you had to miss your trip. ☹ That had to be tough. That’s great you’re going on Saturday! Something great to look forward to! I’m sure you’re even more anxious to get down there now! Yes! We have actually have 3 trips planned this year! We had so many leftover points that we didn’t get to use last summer, that we figured instead of upgrading to a one bedroom, we will use those points for an extra week somewhere else!! It will be a lot of driving, but I’m really looking forward to it! Happy you’re feeling better!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Our next WDW trip begins April 30.  It’s BCV and HHI.
> 
> We just returned from a 5 night trip to Dollywood where we connected with our Ohio neighbors.  It feels wonderful to be able to travel again.
> 
> We have learned to take route 40 across the southern part of NJ on our way to route 50, then head south.  It saves us the drive up to route 322!  So, we get home faster!!



Sounds like fun! I’ve never been! How was it?


----------



## ciaoaloha31

I received my first Pfizer vaccine last Friday. So........Finally taking my first DVC trip! After 3 canceled trips (1 Aulani, 2 WDW) between April 2020 and January 2021, in August I will be staying at CCV for 3 nights and then 1 night at BRV just to see how I like that part of the lodge.  

I also have 5 nights at CCV book for "Marathon Weekend" in Jan 2022. I plan on taking this trip regardless if races actually happen or not.

Excited to be welcomed home after closing on my first resale contract in October 2019.


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Sounds like fun! I’ve never been! How was it?


We have had season passes to Dollywood since 1998!  It was easier to get there from Ohio!  Then is was 5 hours in car, now all in all 13 hours and a bit more.

We go for shows mostly now, although we have gone on Flying Eagle a couple of times.

Dollywood really celebrates Christmas in a big way.  We always meet good friends there in November to celebrate!  Passholders do get advance notice of Dolly’s concerts.  They are too well attended to be at Dollywood any more, but originally, she began or ended in Celebrity Theater there.

Often for November trip we fly to Knoxville.  That’s what we are doing this year.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Our next WDW trip begins April 30.  It’s BCV and HHI.
> 
> We just returned from a 5 night trip to Dollywood where we connected with our Ohio neighbors.  It feels wonderful to be able to travel again.
> 
> We have learned to take route 40 across the southern part of NJ on our way to route 50, then head south.  It saves us the drive up to route 322!  So, we get home faster!!



Enjoy your trip.
I live 3 minutes from 322, I use 322 on the way down but find it quicker to take RT 40 on the way home. LOL


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Aww, i’m so sorry to hear that you were ill and that you had to miss your trip. ☹ That had to be tough. That’s great you’re going on Saturday! Something great to look forward to! I’m sure you’re even more anxious to get down there now! Yes! We have actually have 3 trips planned this year! We had so many leftover points that we didn’t get to use last summer, that we figured instead of upgrading to a one bedroom, we will use those points for an extra week somewhere else!! It will be a lot of driving, but I’m really looking forward to it! Happy you’re feeling better!



Enjoy your trips.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Enjoy your trips.



Thank you


----------



## RivShore

Good to see some activity here - our little group went quiet for almost a month!

On a different note, for you Cape May'ers - saw this today and...wow!  Maybe it's time to sell and live in DVC full time 

_Cape May County’s median price on single-family homes was up 51.1% to $465,000 in February compared to the same month last year_.

https://www.nj.com/news/2021/03/hou...decade-but-spring-may-bring-new-listings.html


----------



## mrsap

RivShore said:


> Good to see some activity here - our little group went quiet for almost a month!
> 
> On a different note, for you Cape May'ers - saw this today and...wow!  Maybe it'd time to sell and live in DVC full time
> 
> _Cape May County’s median price on single-family homes was up 51.1% to $465,000 in February compared to the same month last year_.
> 
> https://www.nj.com/news/2021/03/hou...decade-but-spring-may-bring-new-listings.html



That’s insane!!!!!!! Wow, i’d sell in a heartbeat and go!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Too bad we don’t have a single family home!  We have a quad, and it’s ours! 

Our next trip is after Easter, to Houston.  We’ll see both DGS’s playing baseball!


----------



## Pooh12863

RivShore said:


> Good to see some activity here - our little group went quiet for almost a month!
> 
> On a different note, for you Cape May'ers - saw this today and...wow!  Maybe it's time to sell and live in DVC full time
> 
> _Cape May County’s median price on single-family homes was up 51.1% to $465,000 in February compared to the same month last year_.
> 
> https://www.nj.com/news/2021/03/hou...decade-but-spring-may-bring-new-listings.html



I know, I had to track it down on page 4


----------



## sticker231

Finally booked another trip, it has been too long.  Kidani-Savanna view 7/28-8/4.


----------



## mrsap

sticker231 said:


> Finally booked another trip, it has been too long.  Kidani-Savanna view 7/28-8/4.



That’s great!!!!


----------



## dclpluto

I might of panicked but got our plane tickets for September trip to wdw. 195 round trip a person phl to mco. About double what I paid for our December 2020 trip and about 50 dollars more than our January 2021 trip. That was the earliest flights both ways. Better times was 406 to 531 so I got them. I imagine better times will come down later so I probably panicked and got them done and over with.

in other news mowed my grass for the first time this year. March seems early to being mowing the grass. But I remember a couple years ago had to mow grass in December in 2020 didn’t have to.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our lawn service has put first application down, so I expect our lawn will be mowed soon.  We have tiny plot, so we have services, no room for lawn mower storage.

dclpluto, good that you got your flights!  I am just not ready for SW’s three seats each side.  We have SW tickets for June, not sure we will use them.


----------



## sagosto

Family of 4 from Mahwah (Bergen County) and we bought at Riviera


----------



## mrsap

sagosto said:


> Family of 4 from Mahwah (Bergen County) and we bought at Riviera



 Happy to have you! I’ll be happy to add you to the Owners List!

**WELCOME HOME!**


----------



## Pooh12863

dclpluto said:


> I might of panicked but got our plane tickets for September trip to wdw. 195 round trip a person phl to mco. About double what I paid for our December 2020 trip and about 50 dollars more than our January 2021 trip. That was the earliest flights both ways. Better times was 406 to 531 so I got them. I imagine better times will come down later so I probably panicked and got them done and over with.
> 
> in other news mowed my grass for the first time this year. March seems early to being mowing the grass. But I remember a couple years ago had to mow grass in December in 2020 didn’t have to.



I usually mow for the first time a few days before Easter. I have a few patches I should have mowed two weeks ago.


----------



## Pooh12863

sagosto said:


> Family of 4 from Mahwah (Bergen County) and we bought at Riviera


Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## bobbiwoz

If you are from Essex County, what’s the story about the Cherry Blossoms?  I know the Festival begins today.  How are the flowers in BranchBrook Park this year??
2018, April 15


----------



## espov

bobbiwoz said:


> If you are from Essex County, what’s the story about the Cherry Blossoms?  I know the Festival begins today.  How are the flowers in BranchBrook Park this year??
> 2018, April 15
> View attachment 566787


I took my son to a doctor appt across the street from the park on March 27th and some of the tree were already blossoming. I will be there again this weekend and i'll let you know what the status lol


----------



## bobbiwoz

espov said:


> I took my son to a doctor appt across the street from the park on March 27th and some of the tree were already blossoming. I will be there again this weekend and i'll let you know what the status lol


Thank you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I see the festival is virtual, no activities.  Face Masks should be worn in the park.  We have next Wednesday penciled in to ride through.


----------



## espov

this is what the park looks like today from Franklin Ave. you could see a lot of photographer in there early around 9:30 am


----------



## lexybear

Coming from long Beach Island. Own at poly and Boulder here!


----------



## mrsap

lexybear said:


> Coming from long Beach Island. Own at poly and Boulder here!



 Happy you found us! I’ll be sure to add you to your Home Resort!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today at the Cherry Blossoms in Branch Brook Park!


----------



## Ginger R

Happy Friday NJ friends!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ginger R said:


> Happy Friday NJ friends!


Happy Saturday NJ Friends


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

Hi there! Brand new DVC member, like still waiting for the points to be added new lol. Home resort is Old Key West, from Blackwood NJ


----------



## Pooh12863

Maleficent_Hades said:


> Hi there! Brand new DVC member, like still waiting for the points to be added new lol. Home resort is Old Key West, from Blackwood NJ


Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

Maleficent_Hades said:


> Hi there! Brand new DVC member, like still waiting for the points to be added new lol. Home resort is Old Key West, from Blackwood NJ



and Congrats!!! I’ll be happy to get you up under your home resort!


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

Pooh12863 said:


> Welcome and congratulations.





mrsap said:


> and Congrats!!! I’ll be happy to get you up under your home resort!



thank you both for the warm welcome <3


----------



## bobbiwoz

Maleficent_Hades said:


> Hi there! Brand new DVC member, like still waiting for the points to be added new lol. Home resort is Old Key West, from Blackwood NJ


----------



## bobbiwoz

While I am on the boards, I want to say just how wonderful SAB has been this week!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> While I am on the boards, I want to say just how wonderful SAB has been this week!



Hope you’re having a wonderful time!!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap, I thought you would enjoy that! 

I have not had time for reading books or these boards.  DH and I have enjoyed the pool mostly, it’s darn hot here, and masks have made it difficult for us.  

Meanwhile, our house sitter has reported all is good in Cape May, and that has given us peace of mind.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> mrsap, I thought you would enjoy that!



How has it been? We’ve been hearing a lot of reports of the pools being close to capacity! Did you experience any pool closures?


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> How has it been? We’ve been hearing a lot of reports of the pools being close to capacity! Did you experience any pool closures?


We have not experienced any closures.  We generally go around 10 AM, and then again we arrive between 6 and 7.


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

YAY!! points were loaded today and we were able to call member services for them to get us the dates we wanted. they weren't showing consecutively online but they got us 1bedroom at SSR for Dec3-11. super excited, gonna be there to celebrate my 5 year wedding anniversary <3


----------



## bobbiwoz

Maleficent_Hades said:


> YAY!! points were loaded today and we were able to call member services for them to get us the dates we wanted. they weren't showing consecutively online but they got us 1bedroom at SSR for Dec3-11. super excited, gonna be there to celebrate my 5 year wedding anniversary <3


Congratulations!


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

bobbiwoz said:


> Congratulations!


thank you


----------



## mrsap

*HAPPY MOTHER’S DAY!!! *


----------



## Ginger R

Have a beautiful Mother's Day NJ moms!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Heading back to NJ today on the 4 PM CM Lewes ferry!  Had a great DVC vacation!  1 night VB, 6 nights BCV, and 4 nights in HHI!


We spent 3 nights on the road, it’s just easier for us that way.

We pick up Gus at the kennel at 8:30 tonight!

The WDW part was difficult with masks and the heat.  We mostly visited Epcot, skipped MK, only visited AK for a tiny bit.  Once again we didn’t get a boarding pass for ROR! Only got




We did a lot of swimming, and enjoyed time with family and friends at BCV.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Heading back to NJ today on the 4 PM CM Lewes ferry!  Had a great DVC vacation!  1 night VB, 6 nights BCV, and 4 nights in HHI!
> 
> We spent 3 nights on the road, it’s just easier for us that way.
> 
> We pick up Gus at the kennel at 8:30 tonight!
> 
> The WDW part was difficult with masks and the heat.  We mostly visited Epcot, skipped MK, only visited AK for a tiny bit.  Once again we didn’t get a boarding pass for ROR! Only got
> View attachment 574399



Sounds like a wonderful trip (minus the crappy boarding group!)  Hope you had a great time!!!!!!


----------



## Jasper&Bowie

Booked my first DVC stay in home resort (SSR) last week for Dec 12-21 but hoping we can change to Boardwalk.


----------



## Pooh12863

Jasper&Bowie said:


> Booked my first DVC stay in home resort (SSR) last week for Dec 12-21 but hoping we can change to Boardwalk.



Your 7 month window opens tomorrow morning at 8 am EST if you weren't aware.


----------



## Jasper&Bowie

Pooh12863 said:


> Your 7 month window opens tomorrow morning at 8 am EST if you weren't aware.


Thank you.  I will definitely try to change it then.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys, just wanted to give you a heads up...

*BREAKING: Disney World Ends Face Mask Mandate Outdoors Effective Tomorrow*


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to give you a heads up...
> 
> *BREAKING: Disney World Ends Face Mask Mandate Outdoors Effective Tomorrow*



That made my day.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  The thread was hard to find, so I am giving it a lift!

Sunny today, but I can‘t use the pool because of an operation last week.  I am healing, and hate to simply wish my life away, so figuring  out things I can do, like post here.


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  The thread was hard to find, so I am giving it a lift!
> 
> Sunny today, but I can‘t use the pool because of an operation last week.  I am healing, and hate to simply wish my life away, so figuring  out things I can do, like post here.


Get well soon.


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys!!!!!! I hope you’re all well!!!!!! 

@bobbiwoz I hope you’re feeling better!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pooh12863 said:


> Get well soon.


Hi guys!!!!!! I hope you’re all well!!!!!! 

@bobbiwoz I hope you’re feeling better!!!

Thank you!

See, I knew some were just looking to post here!


----------



## PatMcDuck

PatMcDuck Boulder Ridge

late to see this thread lol.


----------



## Pooh12863

PatMcDuck said:


> PatMcDuck Boulder Ridge
> 
> late to see this thread lol.



Welcome.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  The thread was hard to find, so I am giving it a lift!
> 
> Sunny today, but I can‘t use the pool because of an operation last week.  I am healing, and hate to simply wish my life away, so figuring  out things I can do, like post here.



I hope your recovery is going well.  Sorry you can't use the pool, stay inside this weekend as it's  going to be a hot one.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

PatMcDuck said:


> PatMcDuck Boulder Ridge
> 
> late to see this thread lol.



Welcome to the NJ team!


----------



## mrsap

PatMcDuck said:


> PatMcDuck Boulder Ridge
> 
> late to see this thread lol.




 Happy you found us! I’ll be happy to add you to your Home Resort!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hello NJ and happy Friday.  I have a question for those who drive to WDW.  DH  I live in South Jersey, we now drive to WDW and usually stop in Savannah GA on the way down.  That leaves ruffle a 4-5 hour drive to WDW.  I was just kicking around the idea of stopping at Hilton Head instead of Savannah since it doesn't seem that far out of the way and we have never been there.  I'm not sure if it's worth it since it would just be a quick stop over.  I would like to get others opinions on this.  Thanks in advance on any replies.


----------



## mrsap

Ms.Minnie said:


> Hello NJ and happy Friday.  I have a question for those who drive to WDW.  DH  I live in South Jersey, we now drive to WDW and usually stop in Savannah GA on the way down.  That leaves ruffle a 4-5 hour drive to WDW.  I was just kicking around the idea of stopping at Hilton Head instead of Savannah since it doesn't seem that far out of the way and we have never been there.  I'm not sure if it's worth it since it would just be a quick stop over.  I would like to get others opinions on this.  Thanks in advance on any replies.



We’ve done that a few times, but just feel it’s out of the way… especially for the next day when we’re so excited to just get to Disney!!! We usually stop in the Savannah area (if we’re not going straight through) since there are a ton of places to stay right off the highway! Have fun!!!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mrsap said:


> We’ve done that a few times, *but just feel it’s out of the way*… especially for the next day when we’re so excited to just get to Disney!!! We usually stop in the Savannah area (if we’re not going straight through) since there are a ton of places to stay right off the highway! Have fun!!!



Thanks mrsap, that's what I was kind of thinking, it is out of the way for a 4PM to 8AM stopover.  I will probably stick to the usual plan.  How's the saying go?  If its not broke don't fix it???


----------



## mickey10171

Hello! new first time DVC members!

Mickey10171
Riviera
from essex county


----------



## Ms.Minnie

mickey10171 said:


> Hello! new first time DVC members!
> 
> Mickey10171
> Riviera
> from essex county



Hi mickey10171!   to the NJ thread!  The more the merrier!  What  is your home resort!


----------



## mrsap

mickey10171 said:


> Hello! new first time DVC members!
> 
> Mickey10171
> Riviera
> from essex county



 Welcome to the thread!! I’ll be happy to add you under your Home Resort!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mickey10171 said:


> Hello! new first time DVC members!
> 
> Mickey10171
> Riviera
> from essex county



I was born in and grew up in Essex county.


----------



## Pooh12863

mickey10171 said:


> Hello! new first time DVC members!
> 
> Mickey10171
> Riviera
> from essex county


Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Pooh12863

Ms.Minnie said:


> Hello NJ and happy Friday.  I have a question for those who drive to WDW.  DH  I live in South Jersey, we now drive to WDW and usually stop in Savannah GA on the way down.  That leaves ruffle a 4-5 hour drive to WDW.  I was just kicking around the idea of stopping at Hilton Head instead of Savannah since it doesn't seem that far out of the way and we have never been there.  I'm not sure if it's worth it since it would just be a quick stop over.  I would like to get others opinions on this.  Thanks in advance on any replies.


I usually leave at midnight and drive through to Orlando usually by 4 pm and stay off property the first night. Yea not what you asked. 
As to your question the times from my house to both Savannah and HHI are roughly the same and time from each to Orlando is roughly the same so I basically think it just comes down to your preference. You’ve done Savannah I don’t think there would be much of a difference if you wanted to try HHI.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We did it once.  Wouldn’t do it again.  One night was just not enough to enjoy HHI. We own there, and usually stay 3-5 nights.

Still, you may enjoy it stopping there.  It’s lovely.


----------



## dclpluto

Ms.Minnie said:


> Hello NJ and happy Friday.  I have a question for those who drive to WDW.  DH  I live in South Jersey, we now drive to WDW and usually stop in Savannah GA on the way down.  That leaves ruffle a 4-5 hour drive to WDW.  I was just kicking around the idea of stopping at Hilton Head instead of Savannah since it doesn't seem that far out of the way and we have never been there.  I'm not sure if it's worth it since it would just be a quick stop over.  I would like to get others opinions on this.  Thanks in advance on any replies.



I wouldn’t do it for one night. I-95 to Disney Hilton head is about 45 minutes. You should try it at least once but I wouldn’t do it unless I could stay two nights there. I was there in September because wife was scared of covid at that time and didn’t want to go to wdw during covid. But she finally realized that things can be done safely and now been to wdw twice since covid.


----------



## mickey10171

Thank you everyone for the welcome! Our home resort is Riviera!


----------



## espov

I know I should know this but I just want to confirm and calling member services is a whole day event. I figured asking my NJ dvc family would be faster.
I have a reservation for aug 28 2021 as long as I cancel 31 days before that date I get back all my points and I can bank if if want? My use year is June.
Thanks guys


----------



## Pooh12863

espov said:


> I know I should know this but I just want to confirm and calling member services is a whole day event. I figured asking my NJ dvc family would be faster.
> I have a reservation for aug 28 2021 as long as I cancel 31 days before that date I get back all my points and I can bank if if want? My use year is June.
> Thanks guys


You get back all of your points without them going into holding, whether they are bankable or not depends on if they are your June 2021 points or points you either banked from 2020 or borrowed from 2022.


----------



## espov

Pooh12863 said:


> You get back all of your points without them going into holding, whether they are bankable or not depends on if they are your June 2021 points or points you either banked from 2020 or borrowed from 2022.


Ok thanks yes they are jume 21


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> View attachment 583481


Thank you. Sitting on Crescent Lake enjoying my morning coffee.


----------



## mrsap

*Optional Housekeeping Services Eliminated*


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Yes, happy father's day!  Sorry this is a couple of days late but better late than never.  Hope all you fathers out there enjoyed your day.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Seems like we had a tornado or two rip through our state tonight! Wanted to check in and make sure everyone was ok and doing well.


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Seems like we had a tornado or two rip through our state tonight! Wanted to check in and make sure everyone was ok and doing well.


Damn you’re up late. 

I think the storms went around us.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Damn you’re up late.
> 
> I think the storms went around us.



 Still not late enough to beat you, though!!  I couldn’t sleep for the life of me!! How are you?? Happy the storms passed you… we had really heavy rain, but didn’t experience any tornadoes.


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

saw the warning, but it didn't come near here. also very little rain yesterday.


----------



## ruggerij

Late to the party. We are owners at Animal Kingdom. Bummed we have a vacation coming up for the end of Sept. that we are seriously thinking of canceling due to the state of COVID in FL now.


----------



## bobbiwoz

ruggerij said:


> Late to the party. We are owners at Animal Kingdom. Bummed we have a vacation coming up for the end of Sept. that we are seriously thinking of canceling due to the state of COVID in FL now.


Welcome  

We are heading to the airport now, but because of the terrible traffic from the shore we are really late to the “party.”  I hope we have an alternate way to get to MCO!


----------



## dclpluto

ruggerij said:


> Late to the party. We are owners at Animal Kingdom. Bummed we have a vacation coming up for the end of Sept. that we are seriously thinking of canceling due to the state of COVID in FL now.



 There is no way I will be cancelling my vacation. Going sept19-26.  You can be safe it’s up to you if you want to be safe. Enjoy


----------



## mrsap

ruggerij said:


> Late to the party. We are owners at Animal Kingdom. Bummed we have a vacation coming up for the end of Sept. that we are seriously thinking of canceling due to the state of COVID in FL now.



Happy you found us. Added you to your Home Resort.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!  Tom and I made it, barely, to our plane.  We had to park on site instead of going to the off site, (less expensive) parking! 
Just checking in here to say Hi.  We are enjoying SSR for a bit longer!

From now on, if we fly on a Saturday during tourist season, we will allow 5 hours to get to airport!!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi!  Tom and I made it, barely, to our plane.  We had to park on site instead of going to off site, less expensive parking!
> Just checking in here to say Hi.  We are enjoying SSR for a bit longer!
> 
> From now on, if we fly on a Saturday during tourist season, we will allow 5 hours to get to airport!!



Have a great rest of your trip!!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! How is everyone doing with this storm? Everyone ok?


----------



## sagosto

Pool is nearly overflowing but everyone is safe. I am glad our shore vacation was _last_ week.


----------



## artesian

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! How is everyone doing with this storm? Everyone ok?


Wasn't too bad but the rain seemed like it never stopped whereas my mom near Long Branch said it didn't rain much at all yesterday. Hope everyone faired ok through this as I see some areas took a ton of rain in


----------



## sagosto

artesian said:


> Wasn't too bad but the rain seemed like it never stopped whereas my mom near Long Branch said it didn't rain much at all yesterday. Hope everyone faired ok through this as I see some areas took a ton of rain in



It was blah at Wildwood when I left Saturday. If the rain didn't get them, the super COVID spreader at the concert on the beach probably did.


----------



## espov

Is the dvc site down? I’m trying to make a reservation and once I get past the part of selecting which contract I want to use I get the seven dwarfs. Ugh


----------



## Jasper&Bowie

I hope everyone is ok after the storms yesterday.


----------



## mrsap

Jasper&Bowie said:


> I hope everyone is ok after the storms yesterday.


That was insane!! I can’t believe the tornado!!!!! So many towns are flooded now. I hope everyone is ok as well.


----------



## dclpluto

About 15 miles from me some houses in Mullica hill I think 9 were destroyed by a tornado. We were watching Disney plus and around 8 o’clock I let the dogs out. I looked up and I have never seen clouds like that in my life. I knew something was happening. Told the wife we have to get off Disney plus and watch regular tv so we could find out what is going on.


----------



## sagosto

Some water damage due to roof and light basement pentration. Yard/Pool need some cleanup. Can't complain given how bad others got it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We’re in Cape May and had some rain, some wind, but nothing like we’ve seen on TV.  We were fortunate for sure.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just checking in to say hi from the Cruise Terminal!

Our first glimpse of the Dream as we drove to the port!

I hope everyone has a great Labor Day!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!  We are back from the wonderful cruise!!  One of our first things to do this morning was stock up at local farm markets for NJ produce! Corn, melons, apples, cucumbers, peaches, and more than one variety of corn, and apples.  The only thing we just cant ourselves to buy are the large striped watermelons with seeds!!  Dad would always get good ones, but with Seeds?? 

We have our own home grown tomatoes, eggplants and peppers, and FIGS!

How about the rest of you…what Jersey produce do you buy??


By the way, has our ocean ever looked like this??  Tuesday, on the way to Bahamas, on DCL Dream!


----------



## sagosto

Our Nov 1at trip is rapidly approaching and so is the cancel deadline. Decisions decisions !


----------



## dclpluto

sagosto said:


> Our Nov 1at trip is rapidly approaching and so is the cancel deadline. Decisions decisions !



you don’t say why you are not thinking about going. At least not in this post. I’m assuming it’s because your afraid of covid. If you are scared this really isn’t the time to go. I’m here now leave tomorrow morning. There is no more such a thing as social distance. Way too many people in the parks to have social distance. This was suppose to be a slow time but it was busy. Not as busy as it will be in November I’m guessing. Masks are required inside and for the most part I have seen people are doing a good job at it but there always the ones who think they are special. Usually not wearing their mask correctly. Optional for outside.

or maybe it’s because of your water damage from the effects of the hurricane.

maybe you don’t want to wear a mask. I don’t see wdw going back to no masks optional for inside like they were in the late spring early summer for a couple of months.

maybe it’s because you are thinking wdw will be busy when you are there. Yes it will be but you will have lightning lane at that time to help a little bit.

hope you make the best decision for you and your family.


----------



## sagosto

dclpluto said:


> you don’t say why you are not thinking about going. At least not in this post. I’m assuming it’s because your afraid of covid. If you are scared this really isn’t the time to go. I’m here now leave tomorrow morning. There is no more such a thing as social distance. Way too many people in the parks to have social distance. This was suppose to be a slow time but it was busy. Not as busy as it will be in November I’m guessing. Masks are required inside and for the most part I have seen people are doing a good job at it but there always the ones who think they are special. Usually not wearing their mask correctly. Optional for outside.
> 
> or maybe it’s because of your water damage from the effects of the hurricane.
> 
> maybe you don’t want to wear a mask. I don’t see wdw going back to no masks optional for inside like they were in the late spring early summer for a couple of months.
> 
> maybe it’s because you are thinking wdw will be busy when you are there. Yes it will be but you will have lightning lane at that time to help a little bit.
> 
> hope you make the best decision for you and your family.



the kids aren’t vaccinated. Odds are they will be fine even if they get it but it would be  our decision that put them in that position. That’s my fear.


----------



## kristenabelle

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi!  We are back from the wonderful cruise!!  One of our first things to do this morning was stock up at local farm markets for NJ produce! Corn, melons, apples, cucumbers, peaches, and more than one variety of corn, and apples.  The only thing we just cant ourselves to buy are the large striped watermelons with seeds!!  Dad would always get good ones, but with Seeds??
> 
> We have our own home grown tomatoes, eggplants and peppers, and FIGS!
> 
> How about the rest of you…what Jersey produce do you buy??
> 
> 
> By the way, has our ocean ever looked like this??  Tuesday, on the way to Bahamas, on DCL Dream!
> 
> View attachment 604014



wow, love this!!

Been enjoying corn from Richfield Farms all summer (and monster tomatoes from my parents' neighbor), but just stocked up on Pumpkins today. Welcome Fall! 



sagosto said:


> the kids aren’t vaccinated. Odds are they will be fine even if they get it but it would be  our decision that put them in that position. That’s my fear.



That's a tough call, best of luck in your decision. Just got back after a trip 9/10-13. We managed to keep our distance during Boo Bash and in lines for the most part, but Happily Ever After was wall-to-wall people. It unnerved me a bit, and if we weren't up against a hub grass fence with no people in front of us, I probably would've left. 

Our group was masked, vaxxed, and luckily all tested negative with no symptoms several times post-trip. We also didn't eat indoors and spent lots of time at the pool & resort away from others.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!  We’ll be heading to WDW next week, for an all family vacation over the 4 night weekend.  All DGC will be there, but we will miss one DD-I-L who is swamped with work as a first year teacher in Houston.  

Looking forward to seeing the new night shows in person, as well as the kite show in AK.  I’m concentrating on family and new things.

Will other New Jerseyans be there?

Bobbi


----------



## Jasper&Bowie

bobbiwoz said:


> Will other New Jerseyans be there?
> 
> I wish.  I won't be there until December 12th.


----------



## espov

Hey guys hope all is well!!! Question is there some unofficial celebration for may4th and/or May 5th. Since like a lot of rooms are fully booked for those days?

thanks vanda


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> View attachment 625732


Happy Thanksgiving, mrsap and everyone else.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I hope everyone is having a good day!

DH had lung lobe removed in October, and he’s healing very well.  Today, in fact, he rode his bike with me for the first time since the operation!  We are very Thankful today.

We are heading to VGF, VWL and a three night DCL cruise on Saturday!  Can’t wait to see the wonderful WDW decorations and hear the Candlelight Processional!


----------



## jerseygal

bobbiwoz said:


> View attachment 625843
> I hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> DH had lung lobe removed in October, and he’s healing very well.  Today, in fact, he rode his bike with me for the first time since the operation!  We are very Thankful today.
> 
> We are heading to VGF, VWL and a three night DCL cruise on Saturday!  Can’t wait to see the wonderful WDW decorations and hear the Candlelight Processional!


Enjoy your “Post recovery trip” and the beautiful Candlelight Processional!


----------



## redc

Hi, besides our original BWV contract, we have an AUL contract, as well!!!
Down the Shore.


----------



## mrsap

redc said:


> Hi, besides our original BWV contract, we have an AUL contract, as well!!!
> Down the Shore.



No prob, I’ll add you to Aul!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you mrsap!!  That’s beautiful!  I add our wishes to yours to everyone on this thread!  Stay safe fellow New Jerseyans!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap, once again, your post expresses my sentiments exactly!  Thank you, and I send my best wishes to all as well!


----------



## mrsap

Hey Jersey! Hope you’re all doing well!!  Stay safe out there with all the ice today!!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Hey Jersey! Hope you’re all doing well!!  Stay safe out there with all the ice today!!


I've only seen rain so far in Gloucester Co, I think it's supposed to stay that way.  You stay safe up North if you're seeing the nasty stuff.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> I've only seen rain so far in Gloucester Co, I think it's supposed to stay that way.  You stay safe up North if you're seeing the nasty stuff.



We were actually fine here, roads got a little crappy later on in the evening, but it was such a waste of a day off of school for the kids! How was everyone else?


----------



## mrsap




----------



## bobbiwoz

It’s also Gus’s 10th birthday.  ( We rescued him, and his original family assured us it was the correct date!)

Happy Valentine’s Day!


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> It’s also Gus’s 10th birthday.  ( We rescued him, and his original family assured us it was the correct date!)
> 
> Happy Valentine’s Day!


Happy Birthday, Gus


----------



## bnlbebes

Owners of points at BWV and HHI here in South Jersey between AC and Philly…


----------



## Pooh12863

bnlbebes said:


> Owners of points at BWV and HHI here in South Jersey between AC and Philly…


Welcome.


----------



## mrsap

bnlbebes said:


> Owners of points at BWV and HHI here in South Jersey between AC and Philly…



 I’ll be happy to add you to your home resorts!


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys! I just wanted to give you a heads up I’m making a list of Resort Recreation Calendars that I will update monthly! I’d appreciate any contribution from those with upcoming stays that can take pictures of calendars that are missing so we can keep the list up to date! You can find the current list of February Calendar’s here -

*MONTHLY RESORT RECREATION CALENDARS *

Thanks guys!! I hope you all find the thread helpful.


----------



## mrsap

Just checking in!! I hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

mrsap said:


> Just checking in!! I hope you are all doing well!!


Doing just peachy  hope you are well too!!


----------



## mrsap

Maleficent_Hades said:


> Doing just peachy  hope you are well too!!



I am, thank you!!! This weather stinks, though! DS started baseball and it’s been brutal for pith the kids and parents!! Ready for summer at this point!


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

mrsap said:


> I am, thank you!!! This weather stinks, though! DS started baseball and it’s been brutal for pith the kids and parents!! Ready for summer at this point!


I'm ready to just move out of jersey honestly lol. Wanna move south but gotta stay until my hubby retires cuz he can't just switch jobs. He's a bus driver for NJ Transit so leaving now he would loose all his seniority. Got at least 13 more years


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Just checking in!! I hope you are all doing well!!


We are arriving at VGF tomorrow!

I will be having radiation treatment on skin cancer for 5 weeks when we get home.  So, this F&GHHI trip will be the last for awhile!

During our home time, we’ll be hosting both Sons and some family members,  so lots of good times to be looking forward to having!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> We are arriving at VGF tomorrow!
> 
> I will be having radiation treatment on skin cancer for 5 weeks when we get home.  So, this F&GHHI trip will be the last for awhile!



I’m sorry about what you’re going though. Sending prayers and lots of hugs. 

I hope you have a wonderful time at VGF!! Would you please take a picture of the Recreation Calendar for me, please, for the Monthly Recreation Calendar thread, please? I’d truly appreciate it!! Thanks!


----------



## kristenabelle

bobbiwoz said:


> We are arriving at VGF tomorrow!
> 
> I will be having radiation treatment on skin cancer for 5 weeks when we get home.  So, this F&GHHI trip will be the last for awhile!
> 
> During our home time, we’ll be hosting both Sons and some family members,  so lots of good times to be looking forward to having!


Sending you good vibes & well wishes!


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

bobbiwoz said:


> We are arriving at VGF tomorrow!
> 
> I will be having radiation treatment on skin cancer for 5 weeks when we get home.  So, this F&GHHI trip will be the last for awhile!
> 
> During our home time, we’ll be hosting both Sons and some family members,  so lots of good times to be looking forward to having!


sending healing thoughts your way. hope all goes well with your treatment. have a wonderful time on your trip.


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> I’m sorry about what you’re going though. Sending prayers and lots of hugs.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful time at VGF!! Would you please take a picture of the Recreation Calendar for me, please, for the Monthly Recreation Calendar thread, please? I’d truly appreciate it!! Thanks!


Will do my best to remember.


----------



## mvenez

Brand new owner at CCV from South Jersey.  I didn't know that this thread existed - great idea!


----------



## mrsap

mvenez said:


> Brand new owner at CCV from South Jersey.  I didn't know that this thread existed - great idea!



Thanks! Welcome and Congrats!!! I’ll add you to your home resort!!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Will do my best to remember.



Thank you!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our plane was cancelled!!  We can’t get out of PHL until late tomorrow!!

Have been on hold for hours, have dining to cancel today and Fireworks Party for tomorrow.  The Fireworks party is the tough cancellation. They tried to rebook it for me, but everything full this week.  Am waiting for OK from support system.

DVC MS could not adjust my VGF stay because I had checked in.  They do know we will not be there today. I hope we have a room when we check in late tomorrow!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

My problem with DVC is I didn’t realize that checking in on line meant they could not adjust my days.  The flight was cancelled at 2 AM and they rebooked us on a flight for tomorrow late!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tom is still on hold with AA to try to understand what is the problem.  Usually AA calls back not today.  He has been on hold since 7.

The refund for tomorrow’s Dessert Party is a major problem apparently.  The very nice CM has had me on hold for over an hour trying to get permission.  Every so often she comes back to let me know she’s trying.  According to my phone, I have been on line 3 hours 55 minutes.

Thanks for “listening.”


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Tom is still on hold with AA to try to understand what is the problem.  Usually AA calls back not today.  He has been on hold since 7.
> 
> The refund for tomorrow’s Dessert Party is a major problem apparently.  The very nice CM has had me on hold for over an hour trying to get permission.  Every so often she comes back to let me know she’s trying.  According to my phone, I have been on line 3 hours 55 minutes.
> 
> Thanks for “listening.”



I’m so sorry you’re going through this right now!!! So frustrating!!!!!


----------



## kristenabelle

bobbiwoz said:


> Tom is still on hold with AA to try to understand what is the problem.  Usually AA calls back not today.  He has been on hold since 7.
> 
> The refund for tomorrow’s Dessert Party is a major problem apparently.  The very nice CM has had me on hold for over an hour trying to get permission.  Every so often she comes back to let me know she’s trying.  According to my phone, I have been on line 3 hours 55 minutes.
> 
> Thanks for “listening.”



Yikes, I'm so sorry! Definitely not magical - I hope everything is great once you arrive


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Tom is still on hold with AA to try to understand what is the problem.  Usually AA calls back not today.  He has been on hold since 7.
> 
> The refund for tomorrow’s Dessert Party is a major problem apparently.  The very nice CM has had me on hold for over an hour trying to get permission.  Every so often she comes back to let me know she’s trying.  According to my phone, I have been on line 3 hours 55 minutes.
> 
> Thanks for “listening.”



How’s everything going?! Are you able to leave tonight?!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> How’s everything going?! Are you able to leave tonight?!


Yes!  We are both on an 8 PM plane from PHL!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes!  We are both on an 8 PM plane from PHL!



Great news!!! Have a wonderful time!!!!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

bobbiwoz said:


> We are arriving at VGF tomorrow!
> 
> I will be having radiation treatment on skin cancer for 5 weeks when we get home.  So, this F&GHHI trip will be the last for awhile!
> 
> During our home time, we’ll be hosting both Sons and some family members,  so lots of good times to be looking forward to having!


Enjoy your vacation bobbiwoz, best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pooh12863

mvenez said:


> Brand new owner at CCV from South Jersey.  I didn't know that this thread existed - great idea!


Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## oufpat

bobbiwoz said:


> We are arriving at VGF tomorrow!
> 
> I will be having radiation treatment on skin cancer for 5 weeks when we get home.  So, this F&GHHI trip will be the last for awhile!
> 
> During our home time, we’ll be hosting both Sons and some family members,  so lots of good times to be looking forward to having!


Sorry that you're going through this. I've had 3 MOHS surgeries myself, and cringe every time I go for a skin check.


----------



## Cuzzi91

bnlbebes said:


> Owners of points at BWV and HHI here in South Jersey between AC and Philly…


Same.... except at SSR!


----------



## mrsap

Good Morning All!


----------



## sticker231

Happy Easter everyone! 

Currently enjoying coffee in my WAWA mug on the balcony at SSR.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Easter!

After Church now, and we are getting ready for our Easter company, here in beautiful Cape May NJ.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Is anyone from here going to be on the DVC Wish Cruise!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Ms.Minnie

Happy Mother's Day to all the NJ moms out there.  It's nice to see no rain at the moment, good way to start Mother's Day.


----------



## ThisIsTheWay

New direct VGF owners here, and bought BCV resale in August 2020! From Monmouth county, near Manasquan/Spring Lake/Belmar beaches. Would much rather sit on the "beach" at Stormalong Bay than try to battle for parking at our local beaches


----------



## Pooh12863

ThisIsTheWay said:


> New direct VGF owners here, and bought BCV resale in August 2020! From Monmouth county, near Manasquan/Spring Lake/Belmar beaches. Would much rather sit on the "beach" at Stormalong Bay than try to battle for parking at our local beaches


Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## mrsap

ThisIsTheWay said:


> New direct VGF owners here, and bought BCV resale in August 2020! From Monmouth county, near Manasquan/Spring Lake/Belmar beaches. Would much rather sit on the "beach" at Stormalong Bay than try to battle for parking at our local beaches


and Congrats! I’ll add you to the owners list!!


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

ThisIsTheWay said:


> New direct VGF owners here, and bought BCV resale in August 2020! From Monmouth county, near Manasquan/Spring Lake/Belmar beaches. Would much rather sit on the "beach" at Stormalong Bay than try to battle for parking at our local beaches


Yay! Fellow Monmouth County-ers!


----------



## snowy82

We are new OKW owners...writing to you from Somerset County. We have our first welcome home trip scheduled in october!


----------



## Pooh12863

snowy82 said:


> We are new OKW owners...writing to you from Somerset County. We have our first welcome home trip scheduled in october!


Welcome and congratulation.


----------



## mrsap

snowy82 said:


> We are new OKW owners...writing to you from Somerset County. We have our first welcome home trip scheduled in october!


and Congrats!! I’ll get you up under your home resort!!!


----------



## kristenabelle

Happy MDW everyone! Hoping to get some pool time this weekend in North Caldwell, but if you're going/staying down the shore I hope you have a great time!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## sticker231

Hoping all our NJ DVC friends are safe from the wildfires.


----------



## mrsap

Top of the World Lounge Reopening on July 11 at Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort​
The Walt Disney World Resort just announced that the recently-refurbished _Top of the World Lounge_ (located atop Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort) *will reopen to Disney Vacation Club Members as Top of the World Lounge – A Villains Lair on July 11*, once again offering spectacular views for Members

As part of Membership Magic, a special hard-ticket event, the "Bound to be Bad" Fireworks Party, will be held prior to the opening on July 8-10. Members will revel in the darker side of their favorite Disney stories during a food-and-drink-filled fireworks party inside the newly refreshed lounge. Hosted by villain super-fans deviously decked out in their "Disney-bounding" best, this Membership Magic event includes a sinister spread of ominous appetizers, an open bar of cunningly crafted cocktails, and a raven's-eye view of the "Disney Enchantment" nighttime spectacular at Magic Kingdom Park.

This hard-ticket event will only be offered to eligible Members who are staying on Walt Disney World Resort property, who will receive more information about the reopening and event.

The location will operate daily from 6 p.m. to midnight; however, operating hours may be further impacted by blackout dates around major holidays and closure due to ticketed or other private events.


----------



## mrsap




----------



## szabl

Hello NJers!  Just bought at VGF and live near Seaside Heights.  Excited for my first trip as a DVCer in February to run the princess weekend and represent a local run club!


----------



## mrsap

szabl said:


> Hello NJers!  Just bought at VGF and live near Seaside Heights.  Excited for my first trip as a DVCer in February to run the princess weekend and represent a local run club!


and Congrats! I’ll add you to your Home Resort!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

szabl said:


> Hello NJers!  Just bought at VGF and live near Seaside Heights.  Excited for my first trip as a DVCer in February to run the princess weekend and represent a local run club!



*!  *Congratulations, I hope you enjoy your new home.


----------



## oufpat

szabl said:


> Hello NJers!  Just bought at VGF and live near Seaside Heights.  Excited for my first trip as a DVCer in February to run the princess weekend and represent a local run club!


Welcome neighbor. We are BLT owners who live in Seaside Park.


----------



## kristenabelle

szabl said:


> Hello NJers!  Just bought at VGF and live near Seaside Heights.  Excited for my first trip as a DVCer in February to run the princess weekend and represent a local run club!


Congrats, welcome home!


----------



## Dooble2020

New owner at VGF!  Monmouth County residents headed to our "Home" for Thanksgiving weekend!  Love, love, love Disney! So excited to be owners!


----------



## ThisIsTheWay

Dooble2020 said:


> New owner at VGF!  Monmouth County residents headed to our "Home" for Thanksgiving weekend!  Love, love, love Disney! So excited to be owners!


Woohoo! Also a fairly new VGF owner from Monmouth County! We‘re staying at VGF in 3 weeks! Welcome home!


----------



## kristenabelle

Good morning, NJ DVC fam!

Bit of a ruckus on distwitter (not really, but I had to step in when I usually ignore stuff lol). A conversation in response to Boardwalk Deli menu, specifically NJ's famous crumb cake. People saying they've:

never heard of crumb cake, and;
if they have heard of it, it must be from NY/Long Island
I have never typed faster. Invited all of twitter to come on down to my hometown of Clifton and enjoy Styertowne Bakery's finest crumb cake and crumb buns, and cease the NJ crumb cake slander. It's one of the things we do best in our state and I'm hella proud of it. 

Anyways, had to share. Hope y'all are staying cool and can enjoy some state-famous crumb cake soon!


----------



## bobbiwoz

@kristenabelle I grew up in Newark/Irvington area and we sure had delicious crumb buns!  Now, here in Cape May, may bakeries seem to have forgotten how it was done.  We are very far from Clifton, but glad to know somewhere the crumb bun tradition is still being enjoyed.


----------



## kristenabelle

bobbiwoz said:


> @kristenabelle I grew up in Newark/Irvington area and we sure had delicious crumb buns!  Now, here in Cape May, may bakeries seem to have forgotten how it was done.  We are very far from Clifton, but glad to know somewhere the crumb bun tradition is still being enjoyed.



YES!! Crumb buns are the breakfast of champions, truly!


----------



## mrsap

kristenabelle said:


> Good morning, NJ DVC fam!
> 
> Bit of a ruckus on distwitter (not really, but I had to step in when I usually ignore stuff lol). A conversation in response to Boardwalk Deli menu, specifically NJ's famous crumb cake. People saying they've:
> 
> never heard of crumb cake, and;
> if they have heard of it, it must be from NY/Long Island
> I have never typed faster. Invited all of twitter to come on down to my hometown of Clifton and enjoy Styertowne Bakery's finest crumb cake and crumb buns, and cease the NJ crumb cake slander. It's one of the things we do best in our state and I'm hella proud of it.
> 
> Anyways, had to share. Hope y'all are staying cool and can enjoy some state-famous crumb cake soon!


I bet most of the people saying this are not New Jersey natives! That is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard in my life! I practically grew up on crumb cake from various bakeries!!!


----------



## sticker231

Sunday morning staple breakfast item


----------



## ThisIsTheWay

kristenabelle said:


> Good morning, NJ DVC fam!
> 
> Bit of a ruckus on distwitter (not really, but I had to step in when I usually ignore stuff lol). A conversation in response to Boardwalk Deli menu, specifically NJ's famous crumb cake. People saying they've:
> 
> never heard of crumb cake, and;
> if they have heard of it, it must be from NY/Long Island
> I have never typed faster. Invited all of twitter to come on down to my hometown of Clifton and enjoy Styertowne Bakery's finest crumb cake and crumb buns, and cease the NJ crumb cake slander. It's one of the things we do best in our state and I'm hella proud of it.
> 
> Anyways, had to share. Hope y'all are staying cool and can enjoy some state-famous crumb cake soon!


Whaaaattttttt 

Never heard of crumb cake?? What a sad existence they must be living. And yeah, crumb cake is HUGE in NJ, especially here at the Jersey Shore. Forget NY lol. Mike's Crumb Cake in Brick is DELICIOUS as are many others in the area! I also make my own crumb cake (with extra crumb of course) and my family thinks it's better than many of the bakeries!


----------



## szabl

ThisIsTheWay said:


> Whaaaattttttt
> 
> Never heard of crumb cake?? What a sad existence they must be living. And yeah, crumb cake is HUGE in NJ, especially here at the Jersey Shore. Forget NY lol. Mike's Crumb Cake in Brick is DELICIOUS as are many others in the area! I also make my own crumb cake (with extra crumb of course) and my family thinks it's better than many of the bakeries!


Mikes is SO GOOD! Way better than the always raved about Muellers. Might have to make the drive over there for breakfast. 

Had no idea crumb cake was such an NJ-specific thing. Will have to add to my list, I also recently learned the term pocketbook is north east specific as well.


----------



## mrsap

szabl said:


> Mikes is SO GOOD! Way better than the always raved about Muellers. Might have to make the drive over there for breakfast.
> 
> Had no idea crumb cake was such an NJ-specific thing. Will have to add to my list, I also recently learned the term pocketbook is north east specific as well.


My Grandma always called her purse a pocketbook!


----------



## artesian

mrsap said:


> I bet most of the people saying this are not New Jersey natives! That is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard in my life! I practically grew up on crumb cake from various bakeries!!!


There's a bagel place up in Sparta that has some of the best around. As a kid always remembered the large trays of crumb cake front and center at the local bakery.


----------



## Pooh12863

kristenabelle said:


> Good morning, NJ DVC fam!
> 
> Bit of a ruckus on distwitter (not really, but I had to step in when I usually ignore stuff lol). A conversation in response to Boardwalk Deli menu, specifically NJ's famous crumb cake. People saying they've:
> 
> never heard of crumb cake, and;
> if they have heard of it, it must be from NY/Long Island
> I have never typed faster. Invited all of twitter to come on down to my hometown of Clifton and enjoy Styertowne Bakery's finest crumb cake and crumb buns, and cease the NJ crumb cake slander. It's one of the things we do best in our state and I'm hella proud of it.
> 
> Anyways, had to share. Hope y'all are staying cool and can enjoy some state-famous crumb cake soon!


I've been eating crumb cake from various Jersey bakeries all my life, if they're trying to rep New Jersey deli food they better learn about Taylor pork roll PDQ.


----------



## ThisIsTheWay

szabl said:


> Mikes is SO GOOD! Way better than the always raved about Muellers. Might have to make the drive over there for breakfast.
> 
> Had no idea crumb cake was such an NJ-specific thing. Will have to add to my list, I also recently learned the term pocketbook is north east specific as well.


I agree about Mike's vs Muellers! I wasn't that impressed with Muellers, I forget why though.

And I didn't know pocketbook was a northeast term! My grandma always called it that, and I find myself still calling it that sometimes but try not to as I thought it was just old fashioned.


----------



## ThisIsTheWay

Pooh12863 said:


> I've been eating crumb cake from various Jersey bakeries all my life, if they're trying to rep New Jersey deli food they better learn about Taylor pork roll PDQ.


Right?? To be authentically a Jersey style deli, they better offer a PEC sandwich lol.


----------



## mrsap

ThisIsTheWay said:


> Right?? To be authentically a Jersey style deli, they better offer a PEC sandwich lol.


Why not a TEC sandwich?!?!


----------



## ThisIsTheWay

mrsap said:


> Why not a TEC sandwich?!?!


Oh heck no lol...you're invoking the great Pork Roll/Taylor Ham war then


----------



## mrsap

ThisIsTheWay said:


> Oh heck no lol...you're invoking the great Pork Roll/Taylor Ham war then


 I don’t eat it!! I’m actually a bacon girl… but I love busting chops when I hear someone call it Pork Roll!! I know right away they’re from South Jersey


----------



## ThisIsTheWay

mrsap said:


> I don’t eat it!! I’m actually a bacon girl… but I love busting chops when I hear someone call it Pork Roll!! I know right away they’re from South Jersey


Haha I don't eat it anymore either! I used to though. And I am from the Monmouth County shore area, where we consider ourselves CENTRAL jersey! South jersey is like Barnegat and down lol. But that is another hot button topic!


----------



## mrsap

ThisIsTheWay said:


> Haha I don't eat it anymore either! I used to though. And I am from the Monmouth County shore area, where we consider ourselves CENTRAL jersey! South jersey is like Barnegat and down lol. But that is another hot button topic!


Close enough


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pork Roll!

A friend knew how to make Tom feel better after an operation last year!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> Why not a TEC sandwich?!?!


Damn Northerner.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Damn Northerner.


----------



## artesian

SO I won't debate Taylor ham or pork roll but I'll give you a similar thing for us older folk. When I was young you did not get a photo copy you went and got a Xerox. Taylor makes the damn best pork roll around so to me either is right although here in the North you'd probably get a crooked eye walking into a deli and asking for a PEC


----------



## kristenabelle

Personally, I'm a BEC, SPK girl.


----------



## mrsap

kristenabelle said:


> Personally, I'm a BEC, SPK girl.


We were on the same page until K!!!


----------



## Pooh12863

kristenabelle said:


> Personally, I'm a BEC, SPK girl.


What is SPK?


----------



## szabl

Pooh12863 said:


> What is SPK?


Saltpepperketchup! Must be said without the spaces.


----------



## Pooh12863

szabl said:


> Saltpepperketchup! Must be said without the spaces.


OK, I agree with mrsap, hold the K.


----------



## kristenabelle

szabl said:


> Saltpepperketchup! Must be said without the spaces.


one thousand percent without the spaces!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I’m learning things!


----------



## yaksack

SSR


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

mrsap said:


> My Grandma always called her purse a pocketbook!


Mine too but it was pockabook.  I don't know if that is the wayyy south Jersey coming out though!


----------



## mrsap

LoveMugsNPins said:


> Mine too but it was pockabook.  I don't know if that is the wayyy south Jersey coming out though!


YYYYEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!! OMG mine too!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Babci was from Poland, we lived in Newark, she called it a pockabook and I guess I always have too!


----------



## oufpat

kristenabelle said:


> Good morning, NJ DVC fam!
> 
> Bit of a ruckus on distwitter (not really, but I had to step in when I usually ignore stuff lol). A conversation in response to Boardwalk Deli menu, specifically NJ's famous crumb cake. People saying they've:
> 
> never heard of crumb cake, and;
> if they have heard of it, it must be from NY/Long Island
> I have never typed faster. Invited all of twitter to come on down to my hometown of Clifton and enjoy Styertowne Bakery's finest crumb cake and crumb buns, and cease the NJ crumb cake slander. It's one of the things we do best in our state and I'm hella proud of it.
> 
> Anyways, had to share. Hope y'all are staying cool and can enjoy some state-famous crumb cake soon!


I agree with you. The crumb cake from Styertowne Bakery is absolutely the best!!


----------



## savvy101787

NJ native (Middlesex County) now living in DC  w/ contracts at AKV & RIV. Came here to defend crumb cake! Getting it for Saturday morning breakfast from Vaccaro’s Bakery in Clark, and previously in Colonia, was always a great start to the weekend!


----------



## kristenabelle

oufpat said:


> I agree with you. The crumb cake from Styertowne Bakery is absolutely the best!!


YESSS. So good!!


----------



## RivShore

ThisIsTheWay said:


> Haha I don't eat it anymore either! I used to though. And I am from the Monmouth County shore area, where we consider ourselves CENTRAL jersey! South jersey is like Barnegat and down lol. But that is another hot button topic!


Former MC Shore area resident and I can confirm, we are not South Jersey!  I always based the SJ dividing line on the local TV stations you got - NY or Philly (going back to the days of roof antennas   ).

That being said, since CJ is kind of conflicted and a near mythical place that some don't believe in it's existence, I have seen some local diners and delis call it PR while others called it TH.


----------



## szabl

Grew up in North Jersey and live in the shore area now, I've always considered the North/South Jersey divide the Driscoll Bridge.  Is that insane?  Maybe!  Do I care? No! Does Central Jersey exist? Get outta here with these questions.


----------



## RivShore

Pooh12863 said:


> I've been eating crumb cake from various Jersey bakeries all my life, if they're trying to rep New Jersey deli food they better learn about Taylor pork roll PDQ.


Since becoming a central FL resident, I have been on the hunt for some food reminders of home and found an Italian Deli/Market near downtown Orlando that had a TEC sandwich that was pretty darn good!  And for the record, yes, they called it Taylor Ham.

And on another FL Pork Roll note - I was shocked to see a 6 lb log of it in an Orlando BJ's! The BW Deli can easily get it if it want's to be authentic.  I thought about picking one up but it would take me a year or two to go thru it, LOL.


----------



## ThisIsTheWay

szabl said:


> Grew up in North Jersey and live in the shore area now, I've always considered the North/South Jersey divide the Driscoll Bridge.  Is that insane?  Maybe!  Do I care? No! Does Central Jersey exist? Get outta here with these questions.


I also consider the Driscoll Bridge the dividing line...but still refuse to call ourselves "south jersey" lol...So maybe in my mind central jersey is only the area directly above and below 195? Lol


----------



## ThisIsTheWay

RivShore said:


> Former MC Shore area resident and I can confirm, we are not South Jersey!  I always based the SJ dividing line on the local TV stations you got - NY or Philly (going back to the days of roof antennas   ).
> 
> That being said, since CJ is kind of conflicted and a near mythical place that some don't believe in it's existence, I have seen some local diners and delis call it PR while others called it TH.


That's a good way to look at it...we get NY stations here! But still don't consider ourselves North Jersey, nor do I think of it as South Jersey, so central it is!


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

mrsap said:


> Close enough


No it's not!


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

bobbiwoz said:


> Babci was from Poland, we lived in Newark, she called it a pockabook and I guess I always have too!


Yes, yes yes...my Babci too!


----------



## RivShore

ThisIsTheWay said:


> That's a good way to look at it...we get NY stations here! But still don't consider ourselves North Jersey, nor do I think of it as South Jersey, so central it is!


Exactly!


----------



## RivShore

ThisIsTheWay said:


> I also consider the Driscoll Bridge the dividing line...but still refuse to call ourselves "south jersey" lol...So maybe in my mind central jersey is only the area directly above and below 195? Lol


I have always thought of 195 as the dividing line - anything below is SJ and anything above is CJ up to the Red Bank/Middletown area (that covers the northern shore area too, I've never considered any beach town North Jersey).  Once you get above Middletown, it starts getting a little more dense with highways and population so a bit more North Jersey like.  Anyway what do I know...I have left the great Garden State for great state of Florida...I may miss the food but I will not miss the winters (or the taxes) AT ALL!  And so far the summer has been bearable and not all that different from NJ.


----------



## savvy101787

szabl said:


> Grew up in North Jersey and live in the shore area now, I've always considered the North/South Jersey divide the Driscoll Bridge.  Is that insane?  Maybe!  Do I care? No! Does Central Jersey exist? Get outta here with these questions.



That's the same point of demarcation I use for South Jersey! I always thought GSP Exits 140+ were North Jersey, anything between 140 & Driscoll Bridge were Central Jersey, and anything below the Driscoll was South Jersey.


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

savvy101787 said:


> That's the same point of demarcation I use for South Jersey! I always thought GSP Exits 140+ were North Jersey, anything between 140 & Driscoll Bridge were Central Jersey, and anything below the Driscoll was South Jersey.


I live in South Jersey and don't even know where Driscoll Bridge is located!  Must be a Central Jersey/North Jersey thing!   Love ya all, Jersey Peps!


----------



## mvenez

4Ds4Diz said:


> I live in South Jersey and don't even know where Driscoll Bridge is located!  Must be a Central Jersey/North Jersey thing!   Love ya all, Jersey Peps!


I'm glad that I'm not the only South Jersey member who doesn't know where the Driscoll Bridge sits!  I've always considered anything north of Trenton to be North Jersey.


----------



## bobbiwoz

mvenez said:


> I'm glad that I'm not the only South Jersey member who doesn't know where the Driscoll Bridge sits!  I've always considered anything north of Trenton to be North Jersey.


I had to look it up!


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

bobbiwoz said:


> I had to look it up!


Me too! Its in north Jersey, according to us south jersey peps!  such a small state and so many different landscapes!


----------



## bobbiwoz

4Ds4Diz said:


> Me too! Its in north Jersey, according to us south jersey peps!  such a small state and so many different and scapes!


 I grew up in Newark and Bayonne, and my Mom and Dad lived there even after I got married and moved to Trenton and then Yardley PA.  For all I know, that bridge may not have been named when we left the area for Ohio In 1993. It was definitely on my way home to visit my parents and friends.


----------



## yaksack

bobbiwoz said:


> I grew up in Newark and Bayonne, and my Mom and Dad lived there even after I got married and moved to Trenton and then Yardley PA.  For all I know, that bridge may not have been named when we left the area for Ohio In 1993. It was definitely on my way home to visit my parents and friends.


We use to take 1&9 from JC to Seaside


----------



## bobbiwoz

yaksack said:


> We use to take 1&9 from JC to Seaside


I remember taking a bus from Bayonne to Asbury park.  Have no idea how the bus went.


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

bobbiwoz said:


> I remember taking a bus from Bayonne to Asbury park.  Have no idea how the bus went.


I have lived in south west Jersey my whole life, outside Philadelphia.  That whole Driscoll bridge area, while I have gone there on occasion,  is all north Jersey to me.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I hope everyone has been enjoying this Labor Day weekend!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## bobbiwoz




----------



## mrsap




----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> View attachment 727340


Merry Christmas.


----------

